# knitting tea party friday 4 january '19



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 4 January '19

Two days of sunshine in a row - 49°F - warms up my house and me. Still a little cool to be able to sit out in it. But I can stand at the window and enjoy the warmth.

LEMON CREAM CHEESE BARS

Ingredients
cooking spray
2 (8 ounce) packages refrigerated crescent roll dough (such as Pillsbury® Recipe Creations®), divided
2 lemons, zested and juiced, divided
2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup white sugar
2 tablespoons butter, melted
3 tablespoons white sugar

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Line the bottom of a 9×13-inch baking dish with aluminum foil and spray with cooking spray.
2. Press 1 can crescent roll dough into the bottom of the prepared baking dish, stretching to the edges.
3. Mix the zest of 1 1/2 lemons and juice from 2 lemons together in a bowl. 
4. Beat cream cheese and 1/2 cup sugar into lemon zest mixture using an electric mixer until smooth and creamy; spread over crescent roll dough layer.
5. Unroll the second can of crescent roll dough and layer over cream cheese mixture, gently stretching dough to the edges. Brush melted butter over crescent roll dough layer. 
6. Mix remaining lemon zest and 3 tablespoons sugar together in a bowl; sprinkle over butter.
7. Bake in the preheated oven until top is golden brown, about 30 minutes. Allow to cool for about 20 minutes. 
8. Lift dessert from baking dish using foil; transfer to a cutting board. 
9. Cut into squares, leaving on foil. Return dessert to the baking dish and refrigerate until chilled, at least 1 hour.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/lemon-cream-cheese-bars

HONEY GARLIC SESAME CHICKEN

Makes about 3-4 servings

Ingredients
4 boneless, chicken breast halves (about 500g)
2/3 cup breadcrumbs
salt and freshly ground black pepper
canola oil for drizzling
Sesame Sauce
1 tbsp sesame oil
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/3 cup honey
1/3 cup light soy sauce
1/2 cup chicken stock or water
2 tbsp cornstarch
2 tbsp water
1 tsp grated fresh ginger
1 tsp chili paste or chili jam
1/4 cup vinegar
1/4 cup brown sugar
garnish with 2 tbsp toasted sesame seeds

Directions
1. Preheat the oven to 350F (180C). Line a baking sheet with parchment paper. Place the breadcrumbs into a flat bowl and set aside.
2. Cut the chicken breasts in 1 inch pieces and season with salt and pepper. 
3. Coat each piece in breadcrumbs and place into the prepared baking sheet. 
4. Drizzle with a little oil and bake for 25-30 minutes until cooked through.
Prepare the sauce: 
1. In a sauce pan over medium heat add the sesame oil, garlic, ginger, chili jam and stir for a few seconds. 
2. Add the water (chicken stock), soy sauce, honey, vinegar and brown sugar. Stir until it comes to a boil.
4. Whisk together the cornstarch and 2 tbsp of water and once the mixture is boiling add the cornstarch mixture, stirring until it thickens. Keep it on very low heat until the chicken is cooked.
5. Pour the sauce over chicken and top with sesame seeds. Serve immediately alongside rice.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/baked-honey-garlic-sesame-chicken

Cornmeal Mush

Recipe by: NANCY ELLEN 
Makes 8 servings

Ingredients
1 1/4 cups 
2 1/2 cups water 
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions 
1. Mix together cornmeal, water, and salt in a medium saucepan. Cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until mixture thickens, about 5 to 7 minutes. 
2. If using as cereal, spoon mush into bowls and serve with milk and sugar, if desired. 
3. If frying, pour mixture into a loaf pan and chill completely. 
4. Remove from pan, cut into slices, and fry in a small amount of oil over medium-high heat until browned on both sides. Serve with sauce of your choice.

Nutrition Facts: Per Serving: 80 calories; 0.4 g fat; 17.1 g carbohydrates; 1.6 g protein; 0 mg cholesterol; 147 mg sodium.

http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/19583/cornmeal-mush/

Slow Cooker Balsamic Pot Roast

Servings: 8 Serves 
Calories: 420 kcal 
Author: Katerina | Diethood

Ingredients
2 pounds small potatoes , halved 
1 pound baby carrots 
salt and fresh ground pepper , to taste 
3 to 3.5 pounds boneless rump roast 
6 garlic cloves , halved lengthwise 
salt and fresh ground pepper , to taste 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1/4 cup STAR Balsamic Vinegar of Modena 
1/4 cup STAR Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
1/4 cup low sodium beef broth 
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
1 teaspoon dried basil 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley , for garnish

Instructions
1. Spray a 6-quart slow cooker with cooking spray.
2. Place carrots and potatoes on the bottom of the slow cooker; season with salt and pepper and set aside.
3. Make 12 incisions around the meat and insert a slice of garlic into each.
4. Season the roast with salt and pepper.
5. Heat 1 tablespoon olive oil in a large skillet over high heat.
6. Add roast to the skillet and sear on all sides until browned; about 5 minutes per side.
7. Remove from skillet and place the roast over carrots and potatoes. Set aside.
8. In a medium sized mixing bowl combine balsamic vinegar, olive oil, beef broth, dijon mustard, brown sugar, oregano, thyme, basil and nutmeg; whisk until well combined.
9. Slowly pour the balsamic mixture over and around the roast. If needed, use your hands to coat it evenly.
10. Cover and cook on LOW for 6 to 8 hours OR on HIGH for 4 to 6 hours. Roast is done when internal temperature reaches at least 145-degrees Fahrenheit.
11. Remove meat and let rest at least 10 minutes before cutting.
12. Cut into thin slices and serve with prepared potatoes and vegetables.

http://diethood.com/slow-cooker-balsamic-pot-roast/

Rustic Minestrone Soup with Rice and Kale

Total Time: 1 hour 
Author: Julia

Ingredients
3 tablespoons olive oil 
1/2 yellow onion finely chopped 
3 large carrots peeled and chopped 
3 stalks celery chopped 
1/3 cup dry brown rice 
5 cloves garlic minced 
1 medium zucchini squash chopped 
1 medium yellow squash chopped 
2 teaspoons Italian Seasoning 
1 teaspoon dried basil 
1 teaspoon dried parsley 
1 teaspoon sea salt to taste 
1 14-ounce can diced tomatoes un-drained 
1 14-ounce can garbanzo beans drained and rinsed 
1 14-ounce can kidney beans drained and rinsed 
6 cups vegetable broth 
1/4 cup dry white wine optional 
1 parmesan rind optional 
1 large head kale chopped, any type will work!

Instructions
1. Heat the olive oil over medium heat and add the onion. Saute, stirring occasionally, until onion is translucent, about 8 minutes.
2. Add the carrots and celery, cover, and continue cooking, stirring occasionally, until vegetables have softened but are still al dente, about 8 minutes.
3. Add the rice, garlic, squash, seasonings, and salt and cook until garlic is fragrant, about 2 minutes.
4. Add the diced tomatoes, beans, broth, wine, and rind, and bring to a full boil. 
5. Reduce the heat to a simmer, cover, and cook 30 to 40 minutes, until vegetables are soft. Taste soup for flavor and add more salt to taste.
6. Add the chopped kale, cover, and cook until wilted, about 3 minutes.
7. Serve soup with grated parmesan cheese and fresh parsley.
Note: Cut back on the sea salt if you're using diced tomatoes and/or broth that is salted. Omit the Parmesan to keep this recipe vegan.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/rustic-minestrone-soup-rice-kale/

ROASTED CHICKEN WITH LEMON CURD

Servings 5 servings
Calories 407 kcal
Author RecipeGirl.com (via Cooking Light)

INGREDIENTS
3 1/2 pound whole chicken
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary
2 teaspoons chopped fresh thyme
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
4 medium garlic cloves, crushed
1/2 cup lemon curd
3 large lemons, cut into thick wedges

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.
2. Discard the giblets and the neck. Rinse the chicken and pat dry with paper towels. Trim the excess fat. Starting at the neck cavity, loosen the skin from the breast and drumsticks by inserting your fingers gently pushing between the skin and the meat.
3. In a small bowl, combine the rosemary, thyme, salt, pepper and garlic. Rub the mixture under the skin and over the breast. Lift the wing tips over the back and tuck under the chicken.
4. Place the chicken, breast side up on a broiler pan coated with cooking spray. Pierce the skin several times with a meat fork. Insert a meat thermometer into the meaty part of the thigh (don't hit the bone). 
5. Brush the chicken with lemon curd. Arrange the lemon wedges around the chicken.
6. Bake for 30 minutes at 450. Reduce to 350° F and bake one more hour (or until the chicken reaches 180°). Cover the chicken loosely with foil if it gets too brown.
7. Once the chicken is done, remove it from the oven and cover loosely with foil for 10 minutes. Serve with the lemon halves.
NOTE: Lemon curd can be homemade or it can be purchased in large markets or specialty stores near the jams and jellies. If you are preparing this recipe as gluten free, just be sure you are not using a lemon curd that contains gluten. After cooking, remove the skin for a lighter meal.

http://www.recipegirl.com/roasted-chicken-with-lemon-curd/

Strawberry Milkshake Pie

Ingredients

For the base:
24 Crushed Oreo cookies
1 stick (110g) butter, melted

For the filling:
16oz / 2 8oz packages cream cheese, room temperature
½ cup powdered sugar
1tsp vanilla
½ cup strawberry milk powder (Nesquik or similar)
¼ cup of milk
250ml whipping cream
Pink food colouring (optional)
Additional whipped cream and sprinkles to decorate

Instructions
1. Combine Oreo crumbs and melted butter stirring well to combine.
2. Press into a 12" tart pan with a removable base, or a 9" springform pan. You can also put them in small mini tart pans, as I have! Make sure the pan base is nice and compact, and that the base is pressed firmly along the sides, as well.
3. Stir together the strawberry milk powder and milk
4. Combine the strawberry milk mixture, cream cheese, powdered sugar & vanilla together until smooth
5. Add 3-4 drops of pink food colouring (optional) for a deeper shade of pink
6. Semi whip cream until its just beginning to hold shape being careful not to overwhip
7. Gently fold the cream into the strawberry mixture until well combined
8. Add a generous amount of the strawberry filling mixture to the tart pan. Then use an offset spatula to do one big scrape to create a flat and even level on top of the tin.
9. Refrigerate 4-6 hours or until firm to touch & remove from pan
10. Whip additional cream to firm peaks and pipe small whipped cream stars around the outside edge of the tart
11. Top with sprinkles and serve with small bottles of strawberry milk

http://mycupcakeaddictionblog.com/2017/03/13/strawberry-milkshake-pie/#more-1841

LEMON CREAM CHEESE BARS

INGREDIENTS
cooking spray
2 (8 ounce) packages refrigerated crescent roll dough (such as Pillsbury® Recipe Creations®), divided
2 lemons, zested and juiced, divided
2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup white sugar
2 tablespoons butter, melted
3 tablespoons white sugar

DIRECTIONS
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Line the bottom of a 9×13-inch baking dish with aluminum foil and spray with cooking spray.
2. Press 1 can crescent roll dough into the bottom of the prepared baking dish, stretching to the edges.
3. Mix the zest of 1 1/2 lemons and juice from 2 lemons together in a bowl. Beat cream cheese and 1/2 cup sugar into lemon zest mixture using an electric mixer until smooth and creamy; spread over crescent roll dough layer.
4. Unroll the second can of crescent roll dough and layer over cream cheese mixture, gently stretching dough to the edges. Brush melted butter over crescent roll dough layer. 
5. Mix remaining lemon zest and 3 tablespoons sugar together in a bowl; sprinkle over butter.
6. Bake in the preheated oven until top is golden brown, about 30 minutes. Allow to cool for about 20 minutes. Lift dessert from baking dish using foil; transfer to a cutting board. 
7. Cut into squares, leaving on foil. Return dessert to the baking dish and refrigerate until chilled, at least 1 hour.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/lemon-cream-cheese-bars

Day Before Pay Day Fried Rice

Recipe by: CJ Gaus

Ingredients
3 tablespoons vegetable oil, divided 
3 eggs, beaten 
3 cups cold, cooked white rice 
2 cups chopped cooked chicken 
1/2 cup sliced celery 
1/2 cup shredded carrot 
1 cup frozen green peas, thawed 
2 green onions, sliced 
3 tablespoons soy sauce

Directions 
1. Heat 1 tablespoon of oil in a wok or large skillet over medium-high heat. 
2. Pour in the eggs; cook and stir until scrambled and firm. Remove from wok, and set aside. 
3. Put remaining 2 tablespoons of oil in the wok and turn heat up to high. 
4. Stir in rice until each grain is coated with oil. Stir in chicken, celery, carrot, peas and green onions. Reduce heat to medium, cover and allow to steam for 5 minutes. 
5. Stir in scrambled eggs and soy sauce, and cook until eggs are heated through.

Nutrition Facts: Per Serving: 315 calories; 13.1 g fat; 28.1 g carbohydrates; 20.1 g protein; 128 mg cholesterol; 559 mg sodium

http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/125394/day-before-pay-day-fried-rice/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=321098&prop27=2018-12-27&did=321098-20181227&utm_campaign=alrcom-daily-dish_newsletter&utm_source=allrecipes.com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=122718&cid=321098&mid=17325761392

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 28th December, 2018* by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-580978-1.html

Well we have been very chatty this week - a very long time since we chatted so much. But not a lot to report this week - or I missed it.

The carer for *Pearls Girls'* DH is leaving so no care will be available after Sunday. Looks like she may not be leaving just yet after all. All seems a bit of a muddle.

*Sorlenna's* cat Janie has had surgery so she will not provide them with cute little kittens that unfortunately would grow into cats. She is recovering well.

The second likely sale of *Rookie's* house has also fallen through.

The lady who Heidi (*The Wren's* DD) looks after, fell and broke her hip - she is almost 100. Had surgery and the surgery went well - now to see how she recovers.

*Maatje* has her 21st grandchild - an adopted baby girl called Zoe.

PHOTOS
1 - *Gottastch* - Blanket
13 - *Poledra* - Pearlsgirls' molas quilts
23 - *Lurker* - The Bridal Veil Falls
24 - *Kate* - Anniversary cards for jheiens & Maatje
25 - *Tami* - Clip & hook for colour work
29 - *Gwen* - Hat
33 - *Swedenme* - Norwegian knitting thimble 
34 - *Swedenme* - The Gruffalo
37 - *Gwen* - Red beanie hat
38 - *Lurker* - Decorated Houses of the Burkino Faso (West Africa)
45 - *Kate* - Happy Hogmanay card
60 - *Darowil* - Margaret & her wall of wool!
69 - *Budasha* - Molas
78 - *Gwen* - Farmhouse home
81 - *Darowil* - Shawls
88 - *Sassafras* - Moss stitch scarf 
90 - *Gwen* - Cowl & socks
92 - *Lurker* - Funny
99 - *Bonnie* - Sweater / Quilt
102 - *Tami* - Mitt
109 - *Bonnie* - Stash busting helix hat (+ pattern link)
112 - *Gwen* - Toe up socks (+ pattern download)
119 - *Swedenme* - Christmas socks
122 - *Tami* - Completed mitt
129 - *Kate* - Congratulations card for Maatje

RECIPES
5 - *Bonnie* - Instapot recipe cheat sheet 
27 - *Sorlenna* - Masa Cornbread
40 - *Kiwifrau* - No carb cloud bread (link)
72 - *Sassafras* - Chicken enchiladas with salsa verde

CRAFTS
18 - *Bonnie* - Talvitassut socks pattern (link)
36 - *Gwen* - His & Her Knit Hats pattern (download)
40 - *Tami* - Portuguese knitting (link)
73 - *Bonnie* - Fabricville (link)
101 - *Bonnie* - Scrap yarn accessory knitting (link)
116 - *Sam* - Socks (link)

OTHERS
3 - *Poledra* - Instapot manuals (link)
25 - *Kiwifrau* - Blomberg & Miele laundry appliances (links)
46 - *Darowil* - Energy efficient slow cooker/thermal cooker (link)
49 - *Bonnie* - Wild rice (link)
53 - *Jinx* - Online jigsaws (links)
55 - *Kate* - Hogmanay (link)
62 - *Darowil* - Toxic beans (link)
67 - *Darowil* - Adelaide Botanic Gardens & zoo (link)
68 - *Gwen* - US social security (link)
71 - *Rookie* - US community/home support (links)
102 - *Rookie* - Rights after mastectomy (link)
106 - *Rookie* - Word origin of Subtle (link)
117 - *Sam* - Converting C to F (link)
121 - *Bonnie* - Electric adapters/converters (link)
122 - *Rookie* - Chris Burke, actor (link)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey, am I on page 1?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and Darowil for starting us off again. It’s very cold here today, so we stayed here after I’d been to Jamie’s and hope to venture out tomorrow into London to see the lights.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hey, am I on page 1?


Yes - you are, dear!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so sorry. I was watching All I've Ever Known: Margaret Gallagher's Story - among other things - completely immersed - don't know what made me look at the clock. Kate - Margaret - I am so sorry - I know it is very late there - Margaret - I'm not sure what time it is there. every time I do this I say never again - I should say until I do it again. at least it doesn't happen that often. to make up a little allow me to offer this great birthday cake. I would like to try it with three layers. --- sam

Classic Birthday Cake

Total: 3 hrs 1 mins.
Yield: one 8" or 9" two-layer cake

Ingredients

Cake
2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour OR Gluten Free Measure for Measure Flour
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons baking powder
4 large eggs
2 cups granulated sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1/8 teaspoon almond extract; optional, for enhanced flavor
1 cup milk (whole milk preferred)
4 tablespoons (1/4 cup) butter, cut into pats
1/3 cup vegetable oil

Frosting
1 1/4 cups natural cocoa powder (sifted if lumpy)
1 cup + 3 cups confectioners' sugar (sifted if lumpy)
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup hot water
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
16 tablespoons (1 cup) butter, softened

Instructions

To make the cake: 
1. Preheat the oven to 325°F with a rack in the center. Lightly grease two 8" x 2" or 9" x 2" round cake pans; for extra protection against sticking, line the bottom of the pans with parchment rounds (you can cut these yourself or use precut 8" or 9" rounds), and grease the parchment. If your 8" pans aren't at least 2" deep, use 9" pans. 
2. Weigh your flour; you'll find its weight by toggling to "grams" at the top of the ingredient section above. Or measure it by gently spooning it into a cup, then sweeping off any excess. 
3. In a small bowl, combine the flour, salt, and baking powder. Set aside. 
4. In a large mixing bowl, either using an electric hand mixer or a stand mixer with whisk attachment, beat the eggs, sugar, vanilla, and almond extract, if using, until thickened and light gold in color, about 2 minutes at medium-high speed. If your stand mixer doesn't have a whisk attachment, beat for 5 minutes using the paddle attachment. The batter should fall in thick ribbons from the beaters, whisk, or paddle. 
5. Add the dry ingredients to the mixture in the bowl and mix - by hand or on low speed of a mixer - just enough to combine. Scrape the bottom and sides of the bowl, then mix again briefly, to fully incorporate any residual flour or sticky bits. 
6. In a saucepan set over medium heat or in the microwave, bring the milk just to a simmer. Remove the pan from the heat and add the butter and oil, stirring by hand until the butter has melted. 
7. Slowly mix the hot milk-butter-oil mixture into the batter, stirring on low speed of a mixer until everything is well combined. Scrape the bowl and mix briefly, just until smooth. 
8. Divide the batter evenly between the two pans. You'll use about 2 3/4 cups (about 580g) in each. 
9. Bake the cakes until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean and the top feels set, 26 to 30 minutes for two 9" pans, or 38 to 42 minutes for two 8" pans; a digital thermometer inserted into the center of the cakes should read 205°F. 
10. Remove the cakes from the oven, carefully loosen the edges, and allow them to cool for 15 minutes in the pans. Then turn them out of the pans and transfer them to a rack, right-side up, to cool to room temperature.

To make the frosting: 
1. In a large mixing bowl or the bowl of your stand mixer, stir together - by hand or mixer - the cocoa powder, 1 cup (113g) of the confectioners' sugar, and the salt. Stir in the water and vanilla, scraping the bowl if necessary. 
2. Add the butter and remaining confectioners' sugar, stirring to combine. Using an electric hand mixer or a stand mixer with paddle attachment, beat the frosting at medium-high speed for 1 to 2 minutes, until lightened in color and fluffy, stopping halfway through to scrape the bottom and sides of the bowl. 
3. To assemble the cake: Place one of the cake layers on a serving plate; tuck pieces of waxed or parchment paper underneath the edge of the cake to keep the plate clean. Spread the bottom layer with about 1 cup of frosting, enough to make a 1/4" to 1/2"-thick layer. Center the second layer bottom-side up (for a flat top) over the frosted layer and press gently to set it in place. 
4. If your schedule permits, place the cake in the refrigerator or freezer, uncovered, for at least 30 minutes (or up to 2 hours) to firm it up. This will make the layers less likely to slide around as you work, and the cake won't shed crumbs as you frost. If you're pressed for time, you can skip this step.

To finish the cake: 
1. For the best-looking cake, do the frosting in two steps. 
2. First, spread a very thin layer of frosting around the sides and across the top; this is called a crumb coat. You should be able to see the cake through the frosting in spots, it's that thin. Refrigerate the cake for 20 minutes to let this layer set. Again, skip this step if time is a factor. 
3. Once the cake is chilled, use the remaining frosting to coat it thoroughly and evenly. If you have any leftover frosting, you can use it to pipe decorations on the top and/or around the base. 
4. Store the cake, covered, at room temperature, or in the refrigerator if your kitchen is hot. Let it come to room temperature before serving.

Storage information: 
1. The cake will keep at room temperature, covered with a cake cover, for up to three days; in the refrigerator, covered, for up to one week, or in the freezer, well wrapped, for up to one month.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size 1 piece, 131g - Servings Per Batch 16 servings -Amount Per Serving: Calories 480 - Calories from Fat 190 - Total Fat 22g - Saturated Fat 11g - Trans Fat 22g - Cholesterol 85mg - Sodium 300mg - Total Carbohydrate 69g - Dietary Fiber 2g - Sugars 53g - Protein 5g

•	Dutch-process cocoa can be substituted for the natural cocoa in the frosting if it's what you have in your pantry, or if you prefer a more robust, bittersweet chocolate flavor.
•	If you prefer a lighter chocolate frosting, use just 1 cup (85g) of cocoa powder instead of 1 1/4 cups (106g). This slight change will result in a mellower flavored frosting as some of our fellow bakers have requested.
•	If you prefer a three-layer cake, or your 8" pans aren't at least 2" deep, divide the batter into thirds and use three pans. If you only have two pans, bake the third cake in a second batch, reusing one of the cooled, cleaned, and newly greased pans. Bake the cakes for 22 to 27 minutes.
•	Make ahead tips: Cake layers and frosting can be made up to three days ahead, refrigerated, and the cake assembled the day you wish to serve it. For storing, wrap the layers in plastic and transfer the frosting to an airtight container, or tightly cover the bowl in which you made it. When you're ready to assemble the cake, remove the frosting from the fridge and warm at room temperature until soft enough to spread easily. The whole cake (assembled and decorated) can be stored in the freezer for up to a month.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/classic-birthday-cake-recipe?go=EM181231_R&trk_msg=S5BE7BH069OKN9JLJB9BRSS880&trk_contact=3TTTRS27O30AOJQ2D1RMU2R1P0&trk_sid=6GJSAKP36LAPTJQQ52OJU6C2OK&utm_source=ltk_master&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Classic+Birthday+Cake&utm_campaign=EM-181231&utm_content=roty-2019-announcement


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

More good recipes, Sam. I particularly want to try the lemon cheesecake bars. Thanks to the ladies as well for the start of a new week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am so sorry. I was watching All I've Ever Known: Margaret Gallagher's Story - among other things - completely immersed - don't know what made me look at the clock. Kate - Margaret - I am so sorry - I know it is very late there - Margaret - I'm not sure what time it is there. every time I do this I say never again - I should say until I do it again. at least it doesn't happen that often. to make up a little allow me to offer this great birthday cake. I would like to try it with three layers. --- sam
> 
> Classic Birthday Cake
> 
> ...


Sounds a lovely cake recipe- I will have to copy it, and put it into my file- 'Sam's Recipes' (it does exist)- maybe try it out this year- but I will have to work on reducing the measurements!

Golly it takes over four pages!!!!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all. I got totally lost last week so the summary has been a huge help. I think I got 20 pages in then nothing again until you had all reached 135. Missed a lot of chatting didn't I? LOL
The lemon cheesecake bars are quite tempting. 

It has been cold and wet here. Rain for the past 4 days or so. DH says we were predicted to get a total of around 10". Walking in my front yard I can almost believe it. I am blessed with a very large mud hole! Since we are out of city limits and quite rural we don't have a proper driveway so --- you guessed it --- slippery mud to circumnavigate getting in and out. Curb appeal is way down the list of things to get done though.
Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes to those who celebrated last week. 

I am still in a funk as to what to crochet. I can't seem to find the desire to get the toys done I have started. I want to do a "Tree of Life" afghan for myself but don't have the yarn for it. SIGH!!

Anyway, here's to a good week for us all.
Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought those of us who go way back would like to know- I just got a reply from Charlotte's Rick (Pontuf) 
As always he never says anything about himself (especially now that the spaniel *Pontuf* has died)
But mentions that he is glad I keep in touch.

I had sent him a very belated New Year's e-card.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies , finally got all the christmas stuff put away and Ive checked and double checked to make sure nothing has been left , think it was becoming a bit of a tradition to leave at least one ornament behind and not realise for a few weeks but this year none got left behind , been number crunching today as we find ourselves on an even tighter budget than usual over the next month or so , told husband now is a good a time as ever to go on a diet , talking about really mild winters , when I took the tree out into the back garden I spotted 3 perfectly ripe strawberries on my plants , definitely weird weather for this time of year

Off to bed now as its nearing midnight here Goodnight ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't worry about it Sam, it's only 10pm here when it's your 5pm, not exactly the middle of the night! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I got totally lost last week so the summary has been a huge help. I think I got 20 pages in then nothing again until you had all reached 135. Missed a lot of chatting didn't I? LOL
> The lemon cheesecake bars are quite tempting.
> 
> It has been cold and wet here. Rain for the past 4 days or so. DH says we were predicted to get a total of around 10". Walking in my front yard I can almost believe it. I am blessed with a very large mud hole! Since we are out of city limits and quite rural we don't have a proper driveway so --- you guessed it --- slippery mud to circumnavigate getting in and out. Curb appeal is way down the list of things to get done though.
> ...


It can be seriously daunting when you confront a page count well over the hundred- fortunately it does not often happen now-a-days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies , finally got all the christmas stuff put away and Ive checked and double checked to make sure nothing has been left , think it was becoming a bit of a tradition to leave at least one ornament behind and not realise for a few weeks but this year none got left behind , been number crunching today as we find ourselves on an even tighter budget than usual over the next month or so , told husband now is a good a time as ever to go on a diet , talking about really mild winters , when I took the tree out into the back garden I spotted 3 perfectly ripe strawberries on my plants , definitely weird weather for this time of year


Goodness gracious me- that is substantially out of season!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies , finally got all the christmas stuff put away and Ive checked and double checked to make sure nothing has been left , think it was becoming a bit of a tradition to leave at least one ornament behind and not realise for a few weeks but this year none got left behind , been number crunching today as we find ourselves on an even tighter budget than usual over the next month or so , told husband now is a good a time as ever to go on a diet , talking about really mild winters , when I took the tree out into the back garden I spotted 3 perfectly ripe strawberries on my plants , definitely weird weather for this time of year


I thought that for once I hadn't missed any Christmas decorations when I packed them all away this afternoon, but DH managed to spot one lone bit of tinsel that was still perched on a photo frame....I swear it was laughing at me! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Evelyn I can so relate to the big puddle in the yard. Several areas on our property look like small ponds right now. Fortunately our drive is not mud. Sorry you're still in a funk. When you do the Tree of Life afghan will you crochet or knit it? What size yarnwill you need? Do you have a specific color in mind? I would love to do a Tree of Life afghan also but have slowly learn I'm not dedicated (not sure if that is the correct term to describe it) anyway not dedicated enough to do knit afghans. I did finish one crocheted lapghan for my daughter but don't know if I have the crochet skills to do one in crochet or if there even is a crochet version of the Tree of Life afghan.

While i'm here, let me say thanks to Sam, Margaret, at Kate for getting us started on a new KTP. Sam don't sweat it being alittle late; happens to all of us. I've gotten so I set my phone alarm for just about anything I have to do or go to on a regular basis...even taking my weekly shot....or I'll forget. Ah....the joys of aging! At least we are "above the green" still! And Sam I could give you a big {{{HUG}}} for the corn mush recipe. That will be on my "try" list for this next week.

I responded to you Maatje....all on last weeks KTP of course....so you don't have to go back and find it I just wanted to say Zoe is one of my favorite names. Hope they will send you a photo soon or that you can facetime or skype and see the newest family member soon.


EJS said:


> Hi all. I got totally lost last week so the summary has been a huge help. I think I got 20 pages in then nothing again until you had all reached 135. Missed a lot of chatting didn't I? LOL
> The lemon cheesecake bars are quite tempting.
> 
> It has been cold and wet here. Rain for the past 4 days or so. DH says we were predicted to get a total of around 10". Walking in my front yard I can almost believe it. I am blessed with a very large mud hole! Since we are out of city limits and quite rural we don't have a proper driveway so --- you guessed it --- slippery mud to circumnavigate getting in and out. Curb appeal is way down the list of things to get done though.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know if this will work but DH just made a video of Gracie the Labradoodle. The past few day she has all of a sudden become very talkative. Guess she is finding her voice! If it won't open I have no idea what to do so don't sweat it. She's just so animated lately I find it funny. Also, if it doesn't open if anyone knows what I need to do to get it from my phone or computer and load it let me know please. Or I can send it via email to someone else to post. Nana Caren was so good at posting videos.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks to Sam, Margaret and Kate for the new KAL. All of the recipes look wonderful. Shall start with the lemon bars and the honey chicken.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

A Big Thank You from me too to Sam and Ladies.
I’m still only approx 1/2 way through last weeks so I’m off to finish reading. Must put what I have still have away re Christmas decorations but as I’m not expecting anyone may have to wait another day, lol!
I’m purging my daughters office and this is taking much longer than I thought.
TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, Margaret & Kate, thanks for starting us on another week.
Sam, the lemon bars & fried rice both sound good
Sonja, I also find I leave at least one Christmas ornament out every year. I will put mine away next Wednesday.
I’ve been busy today, I got the house cleaned & spent the rest of the day sewing. I finished Quilting the quilt I was working on yesterday , just need to find fabric for the binding & it’s done. Then I started sewing some of the fleece hats I cut out last spring, I have 6 done except for the top stitching after they are turned rightside out.
DH went fishing , just waiting for home to come. Meatloaf & potates in the oven


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope, Gwen, but surely don’t have the faintest idea how to make it work. 

Thank you Sam, Kate and Margaret. And I didn’t mind the delay at all. Just got back from DGS’s piano lesson, so it was a nice welcome home for me. It’s the Minestrone that got my attention; I love soup! I also liked the birthday cake. I am a great fan of almond flavoring. 

We had an all time record high today for this date in January; this is our very cold below zero Farenheit month, and we had 46F today! And sunshine????. In Minnesota when temps get down to the 40s in the fall, we are all bundled up in mittens, scarves and heavy woolen sweaters, but in March if it gets to 40, you see people out running in shorts and tee shirts. We are an odd bunch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Evelyn I can so relate to the big puddle in the yard. Several areas on our property look like small ponds right now. Fortunately our drive is not mud. Sorry you're still in a funk. When you do the Tree of Life afghan will you crochet or knit it? What size yarnwill you need? Do you have a specific color in mind? I would love to do a Tree of Life afghan also but have slowly learn I'm not dedicated (not sure if that is the correct term to describe it) anyway not dedicated enough to do knit afghans. I did finish one crocheted lapghan for my daughter but don't know if I have the crochet skills to do one in crochet or if there even is a crochet version of the Tree of Life afghan.
> 
> While i'm here, let me say thanks to Sam, Margaret, at Kate for getting us started on a new KTP. Sam don't sweat it being alittle late; happens to all of us. I've gotten so I set my phone alarm for just about anything I have to do or go to on a regular basis...even taking my weekly shot....or I'll forget. Ah....the joys of aging! At least we are "above the green" still! And Sam I could give you a big {{{HUG}}} for the corn mush recipe. That will be on my "try" list for this next week.
> 
> I responded to you Maatje....all on last weeks KTP of course....so you don't have to go back and find it I just wanted to say Zoe is one of my favorite names. Hope they will send you a photo soon or that you can facetime or skype and see the newest family member soon.


With all this talk of Zoe- I have just come from a phone call with 5mmdpn's, (Zoe) in Canada- who used to be with us in the very early days.
Zoe's little granddaughter is up on her feet, but her Father died maybe a year ago. Her Mom lives just down the street- so that is great.
Canada of course is very cold, but as she said the days ARE now lengthening!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't know if this will work but DH just made a video of Gracie the Labradoodle. The past few day she has all of a sudden become very talkative. Guess she is finding her voice! If it won't open I have no idea what to do so don't sweat it. She's just so animated lately I find it funny. Also, if it doesn't open if anyone knows what I need to do to get it from my phone or computer and load it let me know please. Or I can send it via email to someone else to post. Nana Caren was so good at posting videos.


Yes - it works -took me a while to work out how to open it- then it came out very tiny and side ways- but I could hear her, Brantley, and you, fine


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here we are another new week and a new year. A gorgeous day today, so got busy weeding the encroaching jungle forming in the rose garden.
All done and looks a lot better, although the seaweed/fish liquid fertiliser is overpowering the rose scents lol!.
Lovely lemon recipes Sam, and thank you and ladies for a new tea party.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the new start, everyone. Lemon cheesecake bars! Cake! My mouth is watering, and we've just come home from supper. 

Thanks for all the comments on the mitten. No Raynaud's that I know of, but hands and feet are always cold, and hands hurt in the winter. Even with it in the low 40's today. 

My balance has been off a bit more than u this week. I put a load of laundry in just before DH came home from work, and had started unloading the dishwasher. Got a bit dizzy with bending and turning, but fine if not. Decided that the dirty dishes are going to wait. Had a short nap and am fine, but it's going to be a very quiet evening. No inside decorations have taken down. I'm not ready yet. I have the lights on the tree turned on. I'm going to enjoy it a bit longer. DN has hers all put away, but has left the "winter" themed items out. It makes it less bare looking. 

I'm going to sit under my heated blanket and read for awhile. Talk to you later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Found this on Facebook, appealed to my warped sense of humour!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Got in touch with another care company today. I will interview them next week. VA contacted them to let them know our former caregiver will work another 2 weeks. She wanted to meet in the morning. . .I thought that would be awkward with other caregiver there working. It is all muddled and not worth worrying about.
Kaye-Jo I tried to e-mail you and it came back as non existing account. I tried to send 1st try at Pysanky. Oh....Well not important


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this on Facebook, appealed to my warped sense of humour!


LOL!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Nope, Gwen, but surely don't have the faintest idea how to make it work.
> 
> Thank you Sam, Kate and Margaret. And I didn't mind the delay at all. Just got back from DGS's piano lesson, so it was a nice welcome home for me. It's the Minestrone that got my attention; I love soup! I also liked the birthday cake. I am a great fan of almond flavoring.
> 
> We had an all time record high today for this date in January; this is our very cold below zero Farenheit month, and we had 46F today! And sunshine????. In Minnesota when temps get down to the 40s in the fall, we are all bundled up in mittens, scarves and heavy woolen sweaters, but in March if it gets to 40, you see people out running in shorts and tee shirts. We are an odd bunch.


It's the same here, re temperatures in spring & fall ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies , finally got all the christmas stuff put away and Ive checked and double checked to make sure nothing has been left , think it was becoming a bit of a tradition to leave at least one ornament behind and not realise for a few weeks but this year none got left behind , been number crunching today as we find ourselves on an even tighter budget than usual over the next month or so , told husband now is a good a time as ever to go on a diet , talking about really mild winters , when I took the tree out into the back garden I spotted 3 perfectly ripe strawberries on my plants , definitely weird weather for this time of year
> 
> Off to bed now as its nearing midnight here Goodnight ????


Those strawberries are seriously confused!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this on Facebook, appealed to my warped sense of humour!


????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Good evening. Thanks for starting us off again Sam, Kate and Margaret. The recipes are appealing Sam. Im especially thinking of the honey chicken one but since I’m not crazy about chicken breasts will try the thighs instead. Also like the look of the fried rice. Somewhat similar to what I already make. But it never hurts to try something different. A quiet day here. I’m still not really feeling well. Spent quite a bit of last night coughing, so had a bit of a nap this afternoon. Also took some homemade chicken broth and lots of onions, garlic and ginger root and hot pepper ...boiled it all added a few egg noodles and had that for lunch. The theory is that it’s going to chase this cold away. Worked on a little sweater for Zoe...also plan to make a hat to go with it. Haven’t heard about our young friend with the esophageal cancer. It was my understanding that he started treatment on the 2nd. Hopefully I’ll hear soon. Bonnie, how is your cousin doing? Julie, any work being done on the building next to yours? How about your dog problem? Well off to finish dinner...scalloped potatoes, squash and apples, salad and a sausage each. My dhs favorite meal. ???? have a great evening/ day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sure hope the dizziness passes soon Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for the new start, everyone. Lemon cheesecake bars! Cake! My mouth is watering, and we've just come home from supper.
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on the mitten. No Raynaud's that I know of, but hands and feet are always cold, and hands hurt in the winter. Even with it in the low 40's today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this on Facebook, appealed to my warped sense of humour!


 :sm06: :sm04: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your dinner sounds yummy Maatje. I took out of the freezer what I thought was a package of stew beef; it was stew MEAT and the meat was pork. I had never had any kind of pork soup or stew but was determined to see if I could make something. 
Did a bit of googling and then took some of what I had found and just did my own thing. I browned the pork cubes in olive oil, added in celery, onions, carrots, red potatoes, black pepper, box of chicken broth, dried parsley, and cumin. It turned out really tasty.Thinking of making some stuffed cabbage tomorrow. If I do I will freeze some of it for later since making it for 2 only I have trouble wrapping my brain around it...LOL. Off to knit on my sock and watch some tv. TTYL


Maatje said:


> Good evening. Thanks for starting us off again Sam, Kate and Margaret. The recipes are appealing Sam. Im especially thinking of the honey chicken one but since I'm not crazy about chicken breasts will try the thighs instead. Also like the look of the fried rice. Somewhat similar to what I already make. But it never hurts to try something different. A quiet day here. I'm still not really feeling well. Spent quite a bit of last night coughing, so had a bit of a nap this afternoon. Also took some homemade chicken broth and lots of onions, garlic and ginger root and hot pepper ...boiled it all added a few egg noodles and had that for lunch. The theory is that it's going to chase this cold away. Worked on a little sweater for Zoe...also plan to make a hat to go with it. Haven't heard about our young friend with the esophageal cancer. It was my understanding that he started treatment on the 2nd. Hopefully I'll hear soon. Bonnie, how is your cousin doing? Julie, any work being done on the building next to yours? How about your dog problem? Well off to finish dinner...scalloped potatoes, squash and apples, salad and a sausage each. My dhs favorite meal. ???? have a great evening/ day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is being posted as a dare!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good evening. Thanks for starting us off again Sam, Kate and Margaret. The recipes are appealing Sam. Im especially thinking of the honey chicken one but since I'm not crazy about chicken breasts will try the thighs instead. Also like the look of the fried rice. Somewhat similar to what I already make. But it never hurts to try something different. A quiet day here. I'm still not really feeling well. Spent quite a bit of last night coughing, so had a bit of a nap this afternoon. Also took some homemade chicken broth and lots of onions, garlic and ginger root and hot pepper ...boiled it all added a few egg noodles and had that for lunch. The theory is that it's going to chase this cold away. Worked on a little sweater for Zoe...also plan to make a hat to go with it. Haven't heard about our young friend with the esophageal cancer. It was my understanding that he started treatment on the 2nd. Hopefully I'll hear soon. Bonnie, how is your cousin doing? Julie, any work being done on the building next to yours? How about your dog problem? Well off to finish dinner...scalloped potatoes, squash and apples, salad and a sausage each. My dhs favorite meal. ???? have a great evening/ day.


*Julie, any work being done on the building next to yours? How about your dog problem? Well off to finish dinner...scalloped potatoes, squash and apples, salad and a sausage each. My dhs favorite meal. ???? have a great evening/ day.*

The building progresses, slowly- the wall boards are going up, and the plasterer is doing the Gib-stopping, and as it happens has been syphoning water out from my outside tap, with never a please or a may I? 
He got my temper at full blast- I was not impressed- he does not pay my water rates. He claimed the Builder had given him permission- I yelled again Does he pay my water rates?
His next shot was that he would telephone the builder- so I said to tell him that 'I was bloody angry'.
My next move was to ring Nasir- he has promised he will refund me for what has been used.
The dog problem goes on without much light showing at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have had a load of rain of late, too--luckily our lot drains well but the neighbors down the hill have a "backyard pond" right now. I enjoy rain but I would like a respite so I can get things done outside! Oh, and I found strawberries growing along the other side of the house, but I don't know if they are wild or not; either way, I still plan on starting some from my parents' established bed in the spring.

Gwen, years ago, I used to just crochet afghans for the most part--one at a time (hard to believe now, I know, haha). Now I don't know if I could even finish one! Once I learned to knit, I think the possibilities were just too vast to confine myself to one type of project--and have never knitted an afghan at all. I have done baby blankets, but very few.

Sam, thanks for the cornmeal mush recipe--I may well try it myself as I can't remember the last time I had any. Sadly, I must leave the sweet recipes alone until I get rid of some of this pudge, though anything with cream cheese is appealing to me, especially with lemon!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is being posted as a dare!


Oh boy! To explain folks, my father had an entertainment bar room in their home. My parents travelled a lot and collected various items to display and use in the bar room. These drink mixer sticks were one such item! They came from HongKong and were called Bottoms Up. He had quite a warped sense of humour which I have inherited from him.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this on Facebook, appealed to my warped sense of humour!


 :sm04: LOL!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Julie, any work being done on the building next to yours? How about your dog problem? Well off to finish dinner...scalloped potatoes, squash and apples, salad and a sausage each. My dhs favorite meal. ???? have a great evening/ day.*
> 
> The building progresses, slowly- the wall boards are going up, and the plasterer is doing the Gib-stopping, and as it happens has been syphoning water out from my outside tap, with never a please or a may I?
> He got my temper at full blast- I was not impressed- he does not pay my water rates. He claimed the Builder had given him permission- I yelled again Does he pay my water rates?
> ...


Quite cheeky of him to just take your water--I'd have been outraged too. As for the dog, I am sorry that goes on as is.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, Kate, Margaret. Big Thanks for the new start. Interesting that I made teriyaki chicken for dinner. As part of my New Year resolution, I’m making pre-portioned meals to manage calories. So, I’m using the muffin tins and small ramekins for my meals. I’ll make chicken teriyaki won tons with the left overs.

The lemon bars sound great.

I had a brainstorm to call the last inspector to help us create a document outlining the things seen (moisture in attic — fan wasn’t working and needed more fans—done), bare roofing nails (now covered), etc. We put together a packet with the roofing company’s evaluation, structural engineer’s review of an ugly beam in the crawl space (determined to be structurally sound) and electrician’s review & minor work done. We have all the paid invoices & evaluations in the packet and will have the inspector create a “wrapper” as an inspection addendum indicating that his concerns have been eliminated once he had the accompanying documentation we supplied. Cross your fingers that this will eliminate the skittishness of any potential new buyers next time.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Oh boy! To explain folks, my father had an entertainment bar room in their home. My parents travelled a lot and collected various items to display and use in the bar room. These drink mixer sticks were one such item! They came from HongKong and were called Bottoms Up. He had quite a warped sense of humour which I have inherited from him.


Hilarious, oops my sense of humour as well, lol!

On a trip to Hawaii we bought a set of swivel plastic sticks showing about 6 different woman with exposed breasts at different ages. Of course on the cardboard holder under each was titled words like, "perky" and the last one was something like "droopy" . Was meant to represent woman boobs at different ages. Have them here somewhere, never used them but when we bought them we thought they were funny. ????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy! To explain folks, my father had an entertainment bar room in their home. My parents travelled a lot and collected various items to display and use in the bar room. These drink mixer sticks were one such item! They came from HongKong and were called Bottoms Up. He had quite a warped sense of humour which I have inherited from him.


Some very good friends of ours does the same...some very interesting stirrers. Those are very clever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Quite cheeky of him to just take your water--I'd have been outraged too. As for the dog, I am sorry that goes on as is.


That is what I thought! And why I got as angry as I did.

It is very wearing living with the dog problem.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Hilarious, oops my sense of humour as well, lol!
> 
> On a trip to Hawaii we bought a set of swivel plastic sticks showing about 6 different woman with exposed breasts at different ages. Of course on the cardboard holder under each was titled words like, "perky" and the last one was something like "droopy" . Was meant to represent woman boobs at different ages. Have them here somewhere, never used them but when we bought them we thought they were funny. ????????????


Dad would have loved those too Lynette! I had forgotten they were in the back of the pantry and found them today, hot afternoon and needed a cold drink.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this on Facebook, appealed to my warped sense of humour!


giggle snort


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, Kate, Margaret. Big Thanks for the new start. Interesting that I made teriyaki chicken for dinner. As part of my New Year resolution, I'm making pre-portioned meals to manage calories. So, I'm using the muffin tins and small ramekins for my meals. I'll make chicken teriyaki won tons with the left overs.
> 
> The lemon bars sound great.
> 
> I had a brainstorm to call the last inspector to help us create a document outlining the things seen (moisture in attic - fan wasn't working and needed more fans), bare roofing nails (now covered), etc. We put together a packet with the roofing company's evaluation, structural engineer's review of an ugly beam in the crawl space (determined to be structurally sound) and electrician's review & minor work done. We have all the paid invoices & evaluations in the packet and will have the inspector create a "wrapper" inspection addendum indicating what he included in his inspection and confirm that concerns have been eliminated once he had the accompanying documentation we supplied. Cross your fingers that this will eliminate the skittishness of any potential new buyers.


A sound plan--to see it's been inspected already may help for sure. Keeping you in good thoughts for a sale soon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some very good friends of ours does the same...some very interesting stirrers. Those are very clever.


They are quite quirky and fun, and do a good mixing job too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> giggle snort


 :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree, sorry to be reading that your 2nd sale offer didn’t go through very frustrating for you both. As everyone is saying 3rd time lucky and for sure someone special is going to buy your house soon.

I’m not sure when I’ll put my country home on the market again, house sales have slowed down up here and prices have been dropping. 
Had my hairdresser here last Saturday and told her they could have the large cabinet but they would need to make arrangements to remove it. I had to text her today and tell her they can’t have it until this (City) house is sold, I feel bad but I need to leave the furniture in here so that it looks lived in for buyers.

I am going to see what it would cost to stage the house as well as this is what most seem to do in this neighbourhood.

I’ll be phoning my agent to see how things are in the real estate in New Tecumseth but I’m sure it’s too soon to re-list as it’s only the 1st week of Jan and people don’t start looking till middle of February at the earliest. 

Also had an email this morning and our Condo Fees have increased by $25.00 a month, still very reasonable for what we get. Much, much cheaper than other developments.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't know if this will work but DH just made a video of Gracie the Labradoodle. The past few day she has all of a sudden become very talkative. Guess she is finding her voice! If it won't open I have no idea what to do so don't sweat it. She's just so animated lately I find it funny. Also, if it doesn't open if anyone knows what I need to do to get it from my phone or computer and load it let me know please. Or I can send it via email to someone else to post. Nana Caren was so good at posting videos.


Gwen, that is so funny. When Candy heard her, she just had to get into my lap to have a look.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gwen, love your house and the color is perfect especially in the cold gray winter months.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Another late night, so off to bed I go. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this on Facebook, appealed to my warped sense of humour!


Good for a giggle :sm24:

On last week's TP, I mentioned the Festival in Shetland. As I was flipping through Netflix tonight, I came across Shetland. The series is called Red Bones and was written by Ann Cleeves. I watched the first 2 programs. The constabulary was from Lerwick and I think the island was Bresey. It was very good. I did have a bit of a problem with some of the accents though. Well worth watching.

P.S. The Canadian girl who won the tennis match is Bianca Andreescue and she is from Mississauga,Ontario, near Toronto.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good evening. Thanks for starting us off again Sam, Kate and Margaret. The recipes are appealing Sam. Im especially thinking of the honey chicken one but since I'm not crazy about chicken breasts will try the thighs instead. Also like the look of the fried rice. Somewhat similar to what I already make. But it never hurts to try something different. A quiet day here. I'm still not really feeling well. Spent quite a bit of last night coughing, so had a bit of a nap this afternoon. Also took some homemade chicken broth and lots of onions, garlic and ginger root and hot pepper ...boiled it all added a few egg noodles and had that for lunch. The theory is that it's going to chase this cold away. Worked on a little sweater for Zoe...also plan to make a hat to go with it. Haven't heard about our young friend with the esophageal cancer. It was my understanding that he started treatment on the 2nd. Hopefully I'll hear soon. Bonnie, how is your cousin doing? Julie, any work being done on the building next to yours? How about your dog problem? Well off to finish dinner...scalloped potatoes, squash and apples, salad and a sausage each. My dhs favorite meal. ???? have a great evening/ day.


Congratulations on the arrival of Zoe. Such a pretty name.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Julie, any work being done on the building next to yours? How about your dog problem? Well off to finish dinner...scalloped potatoes, squash and apples, salad and a sausage each. My dhs favorite meal. ???? have a great evening/ day.*
> 
> The building progresses, slowly- the wall boards are going up, and the plasterer is doing the Gib-stopping, and as it happens has been syphoning water out from my outside tap, with never a please or a may I?
> He got my temper at full blast- I was not impressed- he does not pay my water rates. He claimed the Builder had given him permission- I yelled again Does he pay my water rates?
> ...


The plasterer had some nerve. It seems that you continue to have aggravations heading your way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy! To explain folks, my father had an entertainment bar room in their home. My parents travelled a lot and collected various items to display and use in the bar room. These drink mixer sticks were one such item! They came from HongKong and were called Bottoms Up. He had quite a warped sense of humour which I have inherited from him.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, I hope everyone's having a great new year so far.
Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week.
I got the shopping done, it was a long day.
Pearl's Girls sent me these photos to post for her, amazing eggs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, Kate, Margaret. Big Thanks for the new start. Interesting that I made teriyaki chicken for dinner. As part of my New Year resolution, I'm making pre-portioned meals to manage calories. So, I'm using the muffin tins and small ramekins for my meals. I'll make chicken teriyaki won tons with the left overs.
> 
> The lemon bars sound great.
> 
> I had a brainstorm to call the last inspector to help us create a document outlining the things seen (moisture in attic - fan wasn't working and needed more fans-done), bare roofing nails (now covered), etc. We put together a packet with the roofing company's evaluation, structural engineer's review of an ugly beam in the crawl space (determined to be structurally sound) and electrician's review & minor work done. We have all the paid invoices & evaluations in the packet and will have the inspector create a "wrapper" as an inspection addendum indicating that his concerns have been eliminated once he had the accompanying documentation we supplied. Cross your fingers that this will eliminate the skittishness of any potential new buyers next time.


Good thinking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone's having a great new year so far.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week.
> I got the shopping done, it was a long day.
> Pearl's Girls sent me these photos to post for her, amazing eggs.


Those are beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone's having a great new year so far.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week.
> I got the shopping done, it was a long day.
> Pearl's Girls sent me these photos to post for her, amazing eggs.


The eggs are lovely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week.
Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries. I was looking foward to them this week as i seem to be in fibrofog all week. Really interested in spiral hat and couldnt get it into my mind. Followed your summary to correct page, then to ravelryand i had put pattern in my Ravelry library! Some weeks i need a keeper.

Not my best day ever. In bed all day. Did get to read book about a woman who at 76 finished hiking the Pacific Crest Trail, Adirondeck Trail, and another long trail! She did it in sections and it is fun reading.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good thinking.


I'm trying to be proactive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> RookieRetiree, sorry to be reading that your 2nd sale offer didn't go through very frustrating for you both. As everyone is saying 3rd time lucky and for sure someone special is going to buy your house soon.
> 
> I'm not sure when I'll put my country home on the market again, house sales have slowed down up here and prices have been dropping.
> Had my hairdresser here last Saturday and told her they could have the large cabinet but they would need to make arrangements to remove it. I had to text her today and tell her they can't have it until this (City) house is sold, I feel bad but I need to leave the furniture in here so that it looks lived in for buyers.
> ...


Pity your sister is not closer- she might be persuaded to take over for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good for a giggle :sm24:
> 
> On last week's TP, I mentioned the Festival in Shetland. As I was flipping through Netflix tonight, I came across Shetland. The series is called Red Bones and was written by Ann Cleeves. I watched the first 2 programs. The constabulary was from Lerwick and I think the island was Bresey. It was very good. I did have a bit of a problem with some of the accents though. Well worth watching.
> 
> P.S. The Canadian girl who won the tennis match is Bianca Andreescue and she is from Mississauga,Ontario, near Toronto.


Quite some kudos to her- to beat Venus Williams! 
I heard Venus being interviewed- she was very generous in her praise for the young Canadian.
I must check- see if I still have my Shetland DVD's sounds like it might be the same series- a 'who dunnit'.
But I have funny feeling I lent them to my friend Anne.
Don't have the problem of the accents, though!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Runforfitness, lovewhere you say you are from. Welcome, what are you knitting?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> The plasterer had some nerve. It seems that you continue to have aggravations heading your way.


It has been a long frustrating period of time.
The builder happens to be here - removing the last lot of scaffolding- he denied giving permission- claimed it was Nasir.
The builder rang Nasir- and told me to speak with him direct. I actually said I was very tired of being told one lie by one person, and then another lie by the next. 
It is a good thing I have known Nasir as long as I have- I think we have this situation under control- and I have wished him a Happy New Year- explained at some length my gripe about Bronx the dog next door.
Pointed out what I have done- which authority I have contacted- and sent my love to Shakila and the kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone's having a great new year so far.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week.
> I got the shopping done, it was a long day.
> Pearl's Girls sent me these photos to post for her, amazing eggs.


Wow! Now before I go and put my foot in it again- are these her own handiwork, or that of someone else?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely eggs. That would take patience as well as talent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

No words are necessary with this one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, she has been pushing her luck lately, silly girl. Maybe time for a long talk perhaps. Good luck.


Or a boot in the butt? :sm23:



Lurker 2 said:


> I too, got a card by late delivery for Christmas, from Kaye Jo- thank you!
> Not absolutely sure which day it arrived, only cleared the box today (it's 11-40 p.m., Friday here). I did not think to look for the franking to check when it had been posted!
> But it came with a group of two other cards from the Northern Hemisphere.


Lol! I think they definitely took a long route, I mailed them around Thanksgiving I think.



darowil said:


> Been busy all day- funeral this morning for a lady I never met but know her daughter, grandaughter, and 3 of her great grandchildren.
> 
> Then unpacked more kitchen stuff so now have enough of everything I'm likely to need. Still plenty of better stuff to find homes for but kitchen now organised enough to work well for the next 6 months. Ane D did the work he wnated on the legs of his families old kitchen table so we now that in the kitchen as a circular table (it is an extension but the crank needed is still hiding so will jus tuse the smallest size for now).
> 
> ...


Lol! I wonder what has her interested in the moon? So funny, but if you have to go to the moon tomorrow, you might need some specialized gear. :sm04:



RookieRetiree said:


> My package to my great nephew in Afghanistan received his package much quicker than that. Sent on 12/23 and received 12/31. Good news...heâs able to come home this month!


Yippeee!!!! Safe travels to him!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Obviously Kayeâs card took the scenic route as Iâm sure she is much closer to me than any of the rest of you


Lol! Yes, much closer to you, I wonder where they were hiding out.



RookieRetiree said:


> That's Doubtful. He and his wife are specialist mechanics on some of the fighter jets and are in big demand wherever we have troops. Enlistments are down under trump so those who serve are getting extra duty assignments.


Interesting career though, I wish them the best of luck wherever they are stationed, hopefully together.



Sorlenna said:


> I only managed to get the tablecloth and a cookie tin out for Christmas decorating! Both already put away--I still have so much to do!


 :sm04:



Sorlenna said:


> I just put a bunch of sock patterns in my Ravelry library (one of my goals this year is to try new things, especially colorwork)...I hope I can get to them (or at least a couple!). I do like knitting socks but want to branch out a bit.


I'm doing colorwork socks and mitts right now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, like your colorwork.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm doing colorwork socks and mitts right now.


https://www.dvidshub.net/video/653380/10-story-kandahar-airfield-afghanistan

This is his unit.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those are beautiful.


Thank you.
They have sure improved on equipment since I tried it with my kids and students 30+ years ago.
It still takes lots of practice to wax thin lines and designs. I brought home 4 more blown eggs.
When I did it before I used fresh eggs. The inside dries out and shrivels to a small ball that rattles, unless it gets hit etc. Then it cracks and smells like dead animals. There are some that are over a hundred years old. Any kind or color of egg can be used. I did one brown egg and 1 white egg. The instructor had goose and duck eggs decorated also. You could do ostrich large etc.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those are beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> The eggs are lovely.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you.


I, and 3 of my siblings, worked for a family who were goose farmers and the grandma made some beautiful carved eggs. The family also raised turkeys so she would use the eggs of both. Now, after your comment, I wonder if she ever got her hands on an ostrich egg?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good evening. Thanks for starting us off again Sam, Kate and Margaret. The recipes are appealing Sam. Im especially thinking of the honey chicken one but since I'm not crazy about chicken breasts will try the thighs instead. Also like the look of the fried rice. Somewhat similar to what I already make. But it never hurts to try something different. A quiet day here. I'm still not really feeling well. Spent quite a bit of last night coughing, so had a bit of a nap this afternoon. Also took some homemade chicken broth and lots of onions, garlic and ginger root and hot pepper ...boiled it all added a few egg noodles and had that for lunch. The theory is that it's going to chase this cold away. Worked on a little sweater for Zoe...also plan to make ãve hat to go with it. Haven't heard about our young friend with the esophageal cancer. It was my understanding that he started treatment on the 2nd. Hopefully I'll hear soon. Bonnie, how is your cousin doing? Julie, any work being done on the building next to yours? How about your dog problem? Well off to finish dinner...scalloped potatoes, squash and apples, salad and a sausage each. My dhs favorite meal. ???? have a great evening/ day.


My cousin is needing more pain meds all the time but seems to be otherwise doing not too bad. She goes this week for a CT to see what's happening

I hope you get rid of the cold soon


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely eggs. That would take patience as well as talent.


They do take patience. . . (not meant as an offense to anyone here) we all shook so much that we thought we were coming down with a disease, as Parkinson's or something else. We didn't have the shakes when we arrived. You have to heat a tool filled w/ bees wax over a candle and move quickly , but, not so jerky that it 'blobs'.I guess you might get steady hands and straighter lines with practice. If any of us had to go to Dr and he asked when we 1st started coming down with the shakes we could all point to the night at the library. . .Ha, Ha, Ha, LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your dinner sounds yummy Maatje. I took out of the freezer what I thought was a package of stew beef; it was stew MEAT and the meat was pork. I had never had any kind of pork soup or stew but was determined to see if I could make something.
> Did a bit of googling and then took some of what I had found and just did my own thing. I browned the pork cubes in olive oil, added in celery, onions, carrots, red potatoes, black pepper, box of chicken broth, dried parsley, and cumin. It turned out really tasty.Thinking of making some stuffed cabbage tomorrow. If I do I will freeze some of it for later since making it for 2 only I have trouble wrapping my brain around it...LOL. Off to knit on my sock and watch some tv. TTYL


Your recipe sounds good

I use cubed pork & just put a sweet & sour sauce on it. Brown the meat, add 2 tablespoons of soya sauce, I cup vinegar, 2 cups water & simmer about 15 minutes, then add I cup brown sugar & thicken with cornstarch. I serve it with rice. It's easy & good. I also use that same sauce on meatballs or chicken breast cut in chunks.
By stuffed cabbage do you mean cabbage rolls?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm doing colorwork socks and mitts right now.


Thanks Kaye-Jo for posting my lame attempt at Pysanky, and nice color work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy! To explain folks, my father had an entertainment bar room in their home. My parents travelled a lot and collected various items to display and use in the bar room. These drink mixer sticks were one such item! They came from HongKong and were called Bottoms Up. He had quite a warped sense of humour which I have inherited from him.


I was trying to figure out what they were????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, Kate, Margaret. Big Thanks for the new start. Interesting that I made teriyaki chicken for dinner. As part of my New Year resolution, I'm making pre-portioned meals to manage calories. So, I'm using the muffin tins and small ramekins for my meals. I'll make chicken teriyaki won tons with the left overs.
> 
> The lemon bars sound great.
> 
> I had a brainstorm to call the last inspector to help us create a document outlining the things seen (moisture in attic - fan wasn't working and needed more fans-done), bare roofing nails (now covered), etc. We put together a packet with the roofing company's evaluation, structural engineer's review of an ugly beam in the crawl space (determined to be structurally sound) and electrician's review & minor work done. We have all the paid invoices & evaluations in the packet and will have the inspector create a "wrapper" as an inspection addendum indicating that his concerns have been eliminated once he had the accompanying documentation we supplied. Cross your fingers that this will eliminate the skittishness of any potential new buyers next time.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Evelyn & Sorleena, I hope you both get a break from the rain soon.

Sonja, you have some very confused strawberry plants

Pearl, great eggs. They certainly take a lot of patience.

Kaye, nice socks.

Julie, sorry there’s still no solution to the mean dog, seems ridiculous. 

I darned the ends on 3 more pair of kids mitts tonight. Not a job I like so I wont let myself knit more than 3 pair before I do the ends????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm doing colorwork socks and mitts right now.


Noting particularly you're using dpn's!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Evelyn & Sorleena, I hope you both get a break from the rain soon.
> 
> Sonja, you have some very confused strawberry plants
> 
> ...


*Julie, sorry there's still no solution to the mean dog, seems ridiculous. *

It is getting beyond tedious. Especially as Summer heats up- and my temper gets onto a very short fuse.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I thought that for once I hadn't missed any Christmas decorations when I packed them all away this afternoon, but DH managed to spot one lone bit of tinsel that was still perched on a photo frame....I swear it was laughing at me! :sm16: :sm09:


Maybe I should go check again ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you try the lemon bars evelyn - they will make you feel better. hope the year soon picks up for you - spring is just around the corner. --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi all. I got totally lost last week so the summary has been a huge help. I think I got 20 pages in then nothing again until you had all reached 135. Missed a lot of chatting didn't I? LOL
> The lemon cheesecake bars are quite tempting.
> 
> It has been cold and wet here. Rain for the past 4 days or so. DH says we were predicted to get a total of around 10". Walking in my front yard I can almost believe it. I am blessed with a very large mud hole! Since we are out of city limits and quite rural we don't have a proper driveway so --- you guessed it --- slippery mud to circumnavigate getting in and out. Curb appeal is way down the list of things to get done though.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, Margaret & Kate, thanks for starting us on another week.
> Sam, the lemon bars & fried rice both sound good
> Sonja, I also find I leave at least one Christmas ornament out every year. I will put mine away next Wednesday.
> I've been busy today, I got the house cleaned & spent the rest of the day sewing. I finished Quilting the quilt I was working on yesterday , just need to find fabric for the binding & it's done. Then I started sewing some of the fleece hats I cut out last spring, I have 6 done except for the top stitching after they are turned rightside out.
> DH went fishing , just waiting for home to come. Meatloaf & potates in the oven


You have been busy Bonnie look forward to seeing pictures


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that I too funny Julie - I love it - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Found this on Facebook, appealed to my warped sense of humour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you try the lemon bars evelyn - they will make you feel better. hope the year soon picks up for you - spring is just around the corner. --- sam


Don't remind me Sam- we are on the other trajectory- descending into Autumn, but we still have to survive February's heat- and this is only the 5th January.

By the way- I have put the Birthday Cake recipe into my file- Recipes from Sam's Tea Party.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Those strawberries are seriously confused!


I agree they are very protected were they are but even so ,definitely confused


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are we to guess what they are? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This is being posted as a dare!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought they were some kind of swizzle stick. very funny. --- sam



Fan said:


> Oh boy! To explain folks, my father had an entertainment bar room in their home. My parents travelled a lot and collected various items to display and use in the bar room. These drink mixer sticks were one such item! They came from HongKong and were called Bottoms Up. He had quite a warped sense of humour which I have inherited from him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that I too funny Julie - I love it - thanks for sharing. --- sam


Glad you liked it, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> are we to guess what they are? --- sam


Fan's Dad collected them- he had a very raunchy sense of humour.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely Pearl - well done. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone's having a great new year so far.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week.
> I got the shopping done, it was a long day.
> Pearl's Girls sent me these photos to post for her, amazing eggs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't know if this will work but DH just made a video of Gracie the Labradoodle. The past few day she has all of a sudden become very talkative. Guess she is finding her voice! If it won't open I have no idea what to do so don't sweat it. She's just so animated lately I find it funny. Also, if it doesn't open if anyone knows what I need to do to get it from my phone or computer and load it let me know please. Or I can send it via email to someone else to post. Nana Caren was so good at posting videos.


Can't help with posting videos, and I can't open video which is a shame as I really would have liked to see Gracie talking , they sre so funny when they find their voice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for the new start, everyone. Lemon cheesecake bars! Cake! My mouth is watering, and we've just come home from supper.
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on the mitten. No Raynaud's that I know of, but hands and feet are always cold, and hands hurt in the winter. Even with it in the low 40's today.
> 
> ...


Hope you are having a good nights sleep Tami and wake up with no dizzyness today , its the christnas lights that I miss , they seem to make the room more cheerful and cosy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, Kate, Margaret. Big Thanks for the new start. Interesting that I made teriyaki chicken for dinner. As part of my New Year resolution, I'm making pre-portioned meals to manage calories. So, I'm using the muffin tins and small ramekins for my meals. I'll make chicken teriyaki won tons with the left overs.
> 
> The lemon bars sound great.
> 
> I had a brainstorm to call the last inspector to help us create a document outlining the things seen (moisture in attic - fan wasn't working and needed more fans-done), bare roofing nails (now covered), etc. We put together a packet with the roofing company's evaluation, structural engineer's review of an ugly beam in the crawl space (determined to be structurally sound) and electrician's review & minor work done. We have all the paid invoices & evaluations in the packet and will have the inspector create a "wrapper" as an inspection addendum indicating that his concerns have been eliminated once he had the accompanying documentation we supplied. Cross your fingers that this will eliminate the skittishness of any potential new buyers next time.


That sounds like a good idea , fingers crossed ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Good for a giggle :sm24:
> 
> On last week's TP, I mentioned the Festival in Shetland. As I was flipping through Netflix tonight, I came across Shetland. The series is called Red Bones and was written by Ann Cleeves. I watched the first 2 programs. The constabulary was from Lerwick and I think the island was Bresey. It was very good. I did have a bit of a problem with some of the accents though. Well worth watching.
> 
> P.S. The Canadian girl who won the tennis match is Bianca Andreescue and she is from Mississauga,Ontario, near Toronto.


I enjoy watching Shetland , think Douglas Henshall plays a good detective and the scenery is stunning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone's having a great new year so far.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week.
> I got the shopping done, it was a long day.
> Pearl's Girls sent me these photos to post for her, amazing eggs.


They are lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm doing colorwork socks and mitts right now.


Looking good Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well all caught up so time to face the dreaded hat, been putting it off as I'm no good at faces , but todays the day , still not sure wether to do duplicate stitch or knit the pieces and sew them on , oh bother think I will have my breakfast first and think some more


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning all. Here we go on the first full week of 2019 thanks to Sam and his merry band. Thanks ladies. 
Another grey morning here but yesterday, although the coldest day so far this winter, was a beautiful sunny day. It's amazing what a bit of sunshine does for your energy levels. Yesterday I got all the Christmas decorations down and packed away, made a huge batch of veg soup and generally got the house tidied up.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you.
> They have sure improved on equipment since I tried it with my kids and students 30+ years ago.
> It still takes lots of practice to wax thin lines and designs. I brought home 4 more blown eggs.
> When I did it before I used fresh eggs. The inside dries out and shrivels to a small ball that rattles, unless it gets hit etc. Then it cracks and smells like dead animals. There are some that are over a hundred years old. Any kind or color of egg can be used. I did one brown egg and 1 white egg. The instructor had goose and duck eggs decorated also. You could do ostrich large etc.


Beautiful eggs. Are these some you've just done recently or in the past?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, thankyou Sam and ladies for starting us over to the new week... I "think" I am more or less up to date, just some middle pages to read on last week. Much much better temperature today thank goodness. We reached 23c. I got quite a bit of housework done finally and also managed to plant some of my seedlings into pots. :sm11: Now back to page 1 for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought those of us who go way back would like to know- I just got a reply from Charlotte's Rick (Pontuf)
> As always he never says anything about himself (especially now that the spaniel *Pontuf* has died)
> But mentions that he is glad I keep in touch.
> 
> I had sent him a very belated New Year's e-card.


Thanks for letting us know. Nice of you to keep in touch with him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Nope, Gwen, but surely don't have the faintest idea how to make it work.
> 
> Thank you Sam, Kate and Margaret. And I didn't mind the delay at all. Just got back from DGS's piano lesson, so it was a nice welcome home for me. It's the Minestrone that got my attention; I love soup! I also liked the birthday cake. I am a great fan of almond flavoring.
> 
> We had an all time record high today for this date in January; this is our very cold below zero Farenheit month, and we had 46F today! And sunshine????. In Minnesota when temps get down to the 40s in the fall, we are all bundled up in mittens, scarves and heavy woolen sweaters, but in March if it gets to 40, you see people out running in shorts and tee shirts. We are an odd bunch.


LOL :sm24: Enjoy the sunshine while you have it I suppose.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was trying to figure out what they were????


same here . . . lol


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all! Thanks Sam, Kate and Darowil for this week's start. The lemon bars look yummy but how much cornmeal for the mush, Sam? I don't see it but I'm coming off a second migraine in two day's time so not sure what I'm seeing. 

I think I have to find a new chiropractor...mine retired and the young gal that bought his practice just can't seem to adjust my neck right (reason for the migraines). I fell off a horse and rolled, when I was 14, and had a concussion. My little hometown hospital didn't do any x-rays and when in my late 20's/early 30's I started getting the headaches. My friend (the chiropractor) said I should come in and he'd do x-rays for me at his cost, just to have a look. He discovered that I have a reverse C-curve at the base of my neck, in the back. He's been adjusting it once a month ever since, just to keep things moving and "loose." I've had very few problems but I'm very disappointed that the headaches are back...ugh! Thanks for letting me rant and rave here. I've been up for 4 hours (2:30 a.m. my time). I took some Tylenol with caffeine in it and I think I got ahead of it enough that I won't be sick to my stomach with this one. HATE that!!!!!!

Please know I'm reading along and love to see your photos. Gwen, my phone says the video of Gracie downloaded and I just have to find out where...new phone and all is different. 

I'm progressing slowly on the red and white afghan. I almost have the second strip done...I will need 7 strips total. I just have to tell myself to DO IT!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are having a good nights sleep Tami and wake up with no dizzyness today , its the christnas lights that I miss , they seem to make the room more cheerful and cosy


I stripped my house of Christmas a couple of days ago. I left the artificial tree in the L.R.up with just twinkle lights on it. I have a whole other set of ornaments that are just birds and brass musical instruments. I don't think I will redecorate for winter, as I have in the past. I also have a small artificial warm white tree lighted, behind my corner sink. It has a church mouse in a choir robe as a topper and mini red apples hanging all over it. I used to decorate every room with greens, trees, 'creche`' etc.when my kids were small. I have a collection of Nativity sets from around the world. I find them interesting as everyone celebrates differently and the figures look like the natives of the individual countries.

I used to have a doll collection that a great aunt helped fulfill. This is my adult version,I guess. When I was a child relatives and friends of, would send me dolls from around the world while traveling. . .all different. My mother talked me into giving all to sister and niece because we had been married 10 years and no children. They were all destroyed and thrown out. (I had hidden and kept the antique dolls, as they had forgotten about them.)

Have a good Saturday!
:sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

8 pages already. Do I come to a happier KTP than the last finished off being?

1140pm. David's plane leaves in 8 hours and He is still trying to tidy up- and then needs to finish packing. I am staying up to help if He needs it. I've done some but really He needs to do most of it. 

Had a good but exhausting day and a fortunately mild migraine. David was really thrilled with the way his party went. Round about 70 people came- and between us we managed to speak to most people.
The speeches went well. I should have used paper rather than the iPad. It kept moving, the first time I was following it and said this sounds like it should be the end. Oh it is! So that gave some good laughs. I was impressed that the oldest one (me) to give a speech was the only one to use technology (both iPad and power point).
Years ago David told Vicky she should write his eulogy before He died so she gave it today! Interestingly she gave as great an emphasis on his faith as anyone else despite no longer being a believer. So she clearly sees how central a part of his life it is. 
E gave everyone a good laugh. Vicky was giving her 'eulogy' and E told me she wanted a drink. Well you know where your drink is, you can go and get it I told her. So she confidently walked across the room, turned around in the middle and said to Vicky, I just need a drink so I am going to get mine.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Beautiful eggs. Are these some you've just done recently or in the past?


I did these Thursday night at a class held at our local library. They are done with wax resist and dye, over and over again until you get many layers of color, then you remove the wax and voila! You get what you get. We used blown out eggs, that the instructor provided. For a fee we were all given 1 tool and beeswax sticks to work with, and shared candles and dyes. Amazing that in this day and age they still let us use live candles in the Library to melt the wax. There were 12 of us students, all old ladies,(so to speak). I knew several; it seems the same people like to go around to different hands-on workshops. One lady was from church and another was the mother of a friend and also in sock class. I still am carrying around my box of old dyes from 40+ years ago when I was a teacher of arts. :sm02: 
And worked with youth, always experimenting with one thing and another.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies , finally got all the christmas stuff put away and Ive checked and double checked to make sure nothing has been left , think it was becoming a bit of a tradition to leave at least one ornament behind and not realise for a few weeks but this year none got left behind , been number crunching today as we find ourselves on an even tighter budget than usual over the next month or so , told husband now is a good a time as ever to go on a diet , talking about really mild winters , when I took the tree out into the back garden I spotted 3 perfectly ripe strawberries on my plants , definitely weird weather for this time of year
> 
> Off to bed now as its nearing midnight here Goodnight ????


The poor confused strawberries.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> 8 pages already. Do I come to a happier KTP than the last finished off being?
> 
> 1140pm. David's plane leaves in 8 hours and He is still trying to tidy up- and then needs to finish packing. I am staying up to help if He needs it. I've done some but really He needs to do most of it.
> 
> ...


Lol kids do make an event more enjoyable 
At our wedding reception we heard a little voice singing Happy birthday to me and there behind the wedding cake sat my 5 year old Niece singing away and eating the icing off the cake ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With all this talk of Zoe- I have just come from a phone call with 5mmdpn's, (Zoe) in Canada- who used to be with us in the very early days.
> Zoe's little granddaughter is up on her feet, but her Father died maybe a year ago. Her Mom lives just down the street- so that is great.
> Canada of course is very cold, but as she said the days ARE now lengthening!


Thanks for that Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Vicky's latest birthday cake.
David's favourite cake is cheesecake- so how to make a cake suitable for Dad and big enough for 70 people?
Buy $2 frozen cheesecakes. Pile them on top of each other (with the cardboard base kept in place) and ice it. Peel off the icing and then remove each cheesecake to slice.
ANd how to decorate it? With a tree of course!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, Kate, Margaret. Big Thanks for the new start. Interesting that I made teriyaki chicken for dinner. As part of my New Year resolution, I'm making pre-portioned meals to manage calories. So, I'm using the muffin tins and small ramekins for my meals. I'll make chicken teriyaki won tons with the left overs.
> 
> The lemon bars sound great.
> 
> I had a brainstorm to call the last inspector to help us create a document outlining the things seen (moisture in attic - fan wasn't working and needed more fans-done), bare roofing nails (now covered), etc. We put together a packet with the roofing company's evaluation, structural engineer's review of an ugly beam in the crawl space (determined to be structurally sound) and electrician's review & minor work done. We have all the paid invoices & evaluations in the packet and will have the inspector create a "wrapper" as an inspection addendum indicating that his concerns have been eliminated once he had the accompanying documentation we supplied. Cross your fingers that this will eliminate the skittishness of any potential new buyers next time.


Hopefully that will help


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

yesterday while caregiver was here, I made my list of things to do. After she left,I felt tired but got up and refreshed myself then set forth. I did all errands on right side of loop. Library, to get a new book being held for me, Health Food store, pay cable in person to save $5 a month, Pharmacy, another Pharmacy, a general store to buy DH another set of night wear. Hospital for 2nd follow-up mammography, P.O.and home. They read the mamo while I was there... No Cancer. (I have a sister that did)

I cleaned out leftovers for dinner and tried Instant pot again. I cooked hard boiled eggs in 5 minutes x3 batches, as I could only get 7 eggs in at a time on the rack. That would have been plenty if I had not been going to a potluck today, and another tomorrow. I then cooked winter squash in 4 minutes. I am real impressed so far as it goes so fast. I look up Instant pot and then what I want to cook and their directions are clear. It has worked so far just as stated. I love it as I don't have to stand on my hips so long fixing it. No flavor was lost and time was gained. I like it, I like it, I Like it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Told my sister about E going to the moon and she laughed and said well we do have a cousin who went so maybe she will continue the family tradition. Well not quite the moon but space so near enough. Then she said you need to record so that if she becomes an astronaut you can point out she has had that goal since she was 3!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> yesterday while caregiver was here, I made my list of things to do. After she left,I felt tired but got up and refreshed myself then set forth. I did all errands on right side of loop. Library, to get a new book being held for me, Health Food store, pay cable in person to save $5 a month, Pharmacy, another Pharmacy, a general store to buy DH another set of night wear. Hospital for 2nd follow-up mammography, P.O.and home. They read the mamo while I was there... No Cancer. (I have a sister that did)
> 
> I cleaned out leftovers for dinner and tried Instant pot again. I cooked hard boiled eggs in 5 minutes x3 batches, as I could only get 7 eggs in at a time on the rack. That would have been plenty if I had not been going to a potluck today, and another tomorrow. I then cooked winter squash in 4 minutes. I am real impressed so far as it goes so fast. I look up Instant pot and then what I want to cook and their directions are clear. It has worked so far just as stated. I love it as I don't have to stand on my hips so long fixing it. No flavor was lost and time was gained. I like it, I like it, I Like it.


Maybe I need to try mine- sure it's too late to look at returning it now it has taken me so long waht with Christmas etc going on. Need to get the food leftover from today eaten and then start watching what I eat as I am putting weight back on. Says me as I sit here eating nuts. At least with nuts I get some nutrional benefit at least.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought them funny myself and figured that was what they were. 


Fan said:


> Oh boy! To explain folks, my father had an entertainment bar room in their home. My parents travelled a lot and collected various items to display and use in the bar room. These drink mixer sticks were one such item! They came from HongKong and were called Bottoms Up. He had quite a warped sense of humour which I have inherited from him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Sorlenna said:


> Quite cheeky of him to just take your water--I'd have been outraged too. As for the dog, I am sorry that goes on as is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Two good ideas you have there Jeanette; both the meal preps and the inspector packet. Hope both work! I may ry doing more of the meal prep type things myself. I don't mind leftovers but just like the idea of the portion sizes and meals ready to go in the freezer. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, Kate, Margaret. Big Thanks for the new start. Interesting that I made teriyaki chicken for dinner. As part of my New Year resolution, I'm making pre-portioned meals to manage calories. So, I'm using the muffin tins and small ramekins for my meals. I'll make chicken teriyaki won tons with the left overs.
> 
> The lemon bars sound great.
> 
> I had a brainstorm to call the last inspector to help us create a document outlining the things seen (moisture in attic - fan wasn't working and needed more fans-done), bare roofing nails (now covered), etc. We put together a packet with the roofing company's evaluation, structural engineer's review of an ugly beam in the crawl space (determined to be structurally sound) and electrician's review & minor work done. We have all the paid invoices & evaluations in the packet and will have the inspector create a "wrapper" as an inspection addendum indicating that his concerns have been eliminated once he had the accompanying documentation we supplied. Cross your fingers that this will eliminate the skittishness of any potential new buyers next time.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your dinner sounds yummy Maatje. I took out of the freezer what I thought was a package of stew beef; it was stew MEAT and the meat was pork. I had never had any kind of pork soup or stew but was determined to see if I could make something.
> Did a bit of googling and then took some of what I had found and just did my own thing. I browned the pork cubes in olive oil, added in celery, onions, carrots, red potatoes, black pepper, box of chicken broth, dried parsley, and cumin. It turned out really tasty.Thinking of making some stuffed cabbage tomorrow. If I do I will freeze some of it for later since making it for 2 only I have trouble wrapping my brain around it...LOL. Off to knit on my sock and watch some tv. TTYL


That sounds really good! I hear you re making dinner for 2! I made enough for 2 days! Ah well, don't have to cook tonight!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Julie, any work being done on the building next to yours? How about your dog problem? Well off to finish dinner...scalloped potatoes, squash and apples, salad and a sausage each. My dhs favorite meal. ???? have a great evening/ day.*
> 
> The building progresses, slowly- the wall boards are going up, and the plasterer is doing the Gib-stopping, and as it happens has been syphoning water out from my outside tap, with never a please or a may I?
> He got my temper at full blast- I was not impressed- he does not pay my water rates. He claimed the Builder had given him permission- I yelled again Does he pay my water rates?
> ...


Well that's some nerve! Glad Nasir is going to reimburse you. Hope something resolves about the dog problem for you, before something nasty happens!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Lynette. I do love our house though needing LOTS of repairs. Just reading about all Jeanette has been going through makes me anxious about if we ever put it on the market. I just despise the way the area surrounding us has built up.


kiwifrau said:


> Gwen, love your house and the color is perfect especially in the cold gray winter months.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful and creative cheesecake birthday cake. So glad you posted it.
Enjoyed the painted eggs. 
Working on the linen thread doily. Must say that I will never, ever, buy linen thread for anything I ever knit again. I feel for the early day knitters who had this, wool and cotton as their threads and linen was considered the creme d la creme of doily making thread. I love having a nice wool/acrylic, cotton/acrylic and just a plain acrylic thread. This feels like knitting with flax straw, which, of course, is the source of this thread. Did learn that linen is used for book binding, is cooler than cotton and very strong. Not sure a doily needs to be exceptionally cool or strong.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh boy! To explain folks, my father had an entertainment bar room in their home. My parents travelled a lot and collected various items to display and use in the bar room. These drink mixer sticks were one such item! They came from HongKong and were called Bottoms Up. He had quite a warped sense of humour which I have inherited from him.


Aha! I now understand.....lol! One of my sons has a pewter mug with a clear bottom....called a bottoms up tankard I believe. The strongest he drinks though is sparkling apple juice! Lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ooops didnt realise I had double posted toally distracted staring at the hat , ive put it away till tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is what I'm staring at can not make my mind up wether its starting to look like a Gruffalo or wether to throw It in the corner . It does look slightly better than the picture shows but only slightly , lol maybe I should take my glasses off then it might look a lot better ????maybe I'm just overthinking this whole hat, ignore the fine white cotton that is just to help me get the face in the right place


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, Kate, Margaret. Big Thanks for the new start. Interesting that I made teriyaki chicken for dinner. As part of my New Year resolution, I'm making pre-portioned meals to manage calories. So, I'm using the muffin tins and small ramekins for my meals. I'll make chicken teriyaki won tons with the left overs.
> 
> The lemon bars sound great.
> 
> I had a brainstorm to call the last inspector to help us create a document outlining the things seen (moisture in attic - fan wasn't working and needed more fans-done), bare roofing nails (now covered), etc. We put together a packet with the roofing company's evaluation, structural engineer's review of an ugly beam in the crawl space (determined to be structurally sound) and electrician's review & minor work done. We have all the paid invoices & evaluations in the packet and will have the inspector create a "wrapper" as an inspection addendum indicating that his concerns have been eliminated once he had the accompanying documentation we supplied. Cross your fingers that this will eliminate the skittishness of any potential new buyers next time.


You have certainly gone beyond the expected. Hopefully this will allay any future buyers concerns. Not quite understanding why roofing nails need to be covered? Don't think ours are......


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone's having a great new year so far.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week.
> I got the shopping done, it was a long day.
> Pearl's Girls sent me these photos to post for her, amazing eggs.


Beautiful eggs Pearls Girls


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting our week.
> Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries. I was looking foward to them this week as i seem to be in fibrofog all week. Really interested in spiral hat and couldnt get it into my mind. Followed your summary to correct page, then to ravelryand i had put pattern in my Ravelry library! Some weeks i need a keeper.
> 
> Not my best day ever. In bed all day. Did get to read book about a woman who at 76 finished hiking the Pacific Crest Trail, Adirondeck Trail, and another long trail! She did it in sections and it is fun reading.


Hope you are feeling better today, book sounds very interesting.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks all for the great start to another week. The lemon recipes sound fantastic and I shall try a couple as I was just gifted about 5# of Meyer Lemons (lucky me!!) by my yoga teacher. He must have 100 pounds on his happy tree, so we all grabbed a bag or two from the bucket he brought to class. Pot roast for tonight with root veggies and an arugula salad for me. I still have some growing in a pot on the covered deck and I love bitter greens in the cold weather. Rain from last night until Wednesday, they say. Happy knitting and crocheting everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice pysanky Pearl's Girls. Seeing yours I've attached some that I've done. A couple of mine are broken on one side due to folks handling the too roughly but I can't bring myself to toss them out...LOL Maybe I'll get back into doing the someday. Still have the materials. Some are my attempt at traditional Ukranian design and some are just me playing around.

c


Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone's having a great new year so far.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week.
> I got the shopping done, it was a long day.
> Pearl's Girls sent me these photos to post for her, amazing eggs.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> RookieRetiree, sorry to be reading that your 2nd sale offer didn't go through very frustrating for you both. As everyone is saying 3rd time lucky and for sure someone special is going to buy your house soon.
> 
> I'm not sure when I'll put my country home on the market again, house sales have slowed down up here and prices have been dropping.
> Had my hairdresser here last Saturday and told her they could have the large cabinet but they would need to make arrangements to remove it. I had to text her today and tell her they can't have it until this (City) house is sold, I feel bad but I need to leave the furniture in here so that it looks lived in for buyers.
> ...


Son and dil had someone come in to stage their house. The person looks around and tells you what you should store away and empty out. She also had my dil buy a new entry rug of a specific color and also clean things that needed to be sparkling. One was the venting grills! I found that interesting. But whatever it was the house sold in 3 days! It is a hot market here, but still! 
Sure hope you can sell one of the houses this spring. Would certainly be less work and concern for you. Too bad the prices are going down, for you at least, but my goodness! The price of housing out there is incredible! My sister lives in a very modest, tiny 1950's brick home. Home across the street almost identical to hers sold for over $700,00! No way that kind of pricing is sustainable. But I do hope you sell yours quickly and for a good price.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Good for a giggle :sm24:
> 
> On last week's TP, I mentioned the Festival in Shetland. As I was flipping through Netflix tonight, I came across Shetland. The series is called Red Bones and was written by Ann Cleeves. I watched the first 2 programs. The constabulary was from Lerwick and I think the island was Bresey. It was very good. I did have a bit of a problem with some of the accents though. Well worth watching.
> 
> P.S. The Canadian girl who won the tennis match is Bianca Andreescue and she is from Mississauga,Ontario, near Toronto.


Go Canada!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Congratulations on the arrival of Zoe. Such a pretty name.


Thank you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone's having a great new year so far.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week.
> I got the shopping done, it was a long day.
> Pearl's Girls sent me these photos to post for her, amazing eggs.


Pretty eggs...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity your sister is not closer- she might be persuaded to take over for you!


Yes she would have loved to have listed and sold it for me but it wasn't to be this time around. Hopefully when I list it in Feb/Mar it will sell.

it's going to be very busy when I have both houses on the market considering the markets cooled off and it's a buyers market. Still I need to sell one, as having two houses is too much for myself.

If you had the choice where would you live in NZ?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I too like your work KayeJo; there sure are some super talented folks here. I can do *very* basic color work but with socks I have visions of my work having so many little "strings of yarn" on the inside that you would catch your toes on them trying to put them on...LOL.


sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, like your colorwork.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm doing colorwork socks and mitts right now.


Like the color work.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm doing colorwork socks and mitts right now.


Are these for yourself?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you.
> They have sure improved on equipment since I tried it with my kids and students 30+ years ago.
> It still takes lots of practice to wax thin lines and designs. I brought home 4 more blown eggs.
> When I did it before I used fresh eggs. The inside dries out and shrivels to a small ball that rattles, unless it gets hit etc. Then it cracks and smells like dead animals. There are some that are over a hundred years old. Any kind or color of egg can be used. I did one brown egg and 1 white egg. The instructor had goose and duck eggs decorated also. You could do ostrich large etc.


 I still have a few one of my daughters made for me....I so want her to make some more...have a couple of goose eggs left and a chicken egg maybe 2 left. They are very fragile, so do eventually break. She volunteers at ESL and maybe she'll do a project with the children there....I can hint at least......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My cousin is needing more pain meds all the time but seems to be otherwise doing not too bad. She goes this week for a CT to see what's happening
> 
> I hope you get rid of the cold soon


Thanks, me too...this is a nasty one.... hangs on tight....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was trying to figure out what they were????


Yeah me too, I even enlarged the picture! ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a very large duck egg somewhere stored away to do but haven't been inspired as of yet. The instructor who taught me also made gorgeous jewelry out of them (purposely cutting the eggs). I have a pair of earring she did with a tree of life on them; very light weight but also quite durable as they were made out of goose or duck eggs. She used to have a website with her work on it; I'll see if I can find it and post it if I can. EDIT: Here is a website about my instructor and if you scroll down you can see some of her pysanky. EDIT AGAIN! forgot to post the link...LOL https://www.pysanky.info/Galleries_NA/Friends/Pages/Georgia.html 
I use cubed pork & just put a sweet & sour sauce on it. Brown the meat, add 2 tablespoons of soya sauce, I cup vinegar, 2 cups water & simmer about 15 minutes, then add I cup brown sugar & thicken with cornstarch. I serve it with rice. It's easy & good. I also use that same sauce on meatballs or chicken breast cut in chunks.


RookieRetiree said:


> I, and 3 of my siblings, worked for a family who were goose farmers and the grandma made some beautiful carved eggs. The family also raised turkeys so she would use the eggs of both. Now, after your comment, I wonder if she ever got her hands on an ostrich egg?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are having a good nights sleep Tami and wake up with no dizzyness today , its the christnas lights that I miss , they seem to make the room more cheerful and cosy


This year I didn't have an actual tree, just had my DH cut some bare branches which he then sprayed a silvery color. I draped lights over it and some clear baubles. Adds a little cheerfulness during the drab winter months. My oldest daughter has a fireplace they can't use. She put a few pieces of wood in there and then stuffed white Christmas lights in as well. Very appealing and cheerful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hi all! Thanks Sam, Kate and Darowil for this week's start. The lemon bars look yummy but how much cornmeal for the mush, Sam? I don't see it but I'm coming off a second migraine in two day's time so not sure what I'm seeing.
> 
> I think I have to find a new chiropractor...mine retired and the young gal that bought his practice just can't seem to adjust my neck right (reason for the migraines). I fell off a horse and rolled, when I was 14, and had a concussion. My little hometown hospital didn't do any x-rays and when in my late 20's/early 30's I started getting the headaches. My friend (the chiropractor) said I should come in and he'd do x-rays for me at his cost, just to have a look. He discovered that I have a reverse C-curve at the base of my neck, in the back. He's been adjusting it once a month ever since, just to keep things moving and "loose." I've had very few problems but I'm very disappointed that the headaches are back...ugh! Thanks for letting me rant and rave here. I've been up for 4 hours (2:30 a.m. my time). I took some Tylenol with caffeine in it and I think I got ahead of it enough that I won't be sick to my stomach with this one. HATE that!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry the migraines are so bad, I hope you find someone who can help with them soon. You may think I'm nuts but I used to take Tylenol 3 with a can of Coke, I think the extra caffeine & sugar also make the pain meds work better. I don't get them often anymore & for me Japanese Mint oil helps lots but mine aren't from a neck injury so it probably wouldn't help you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, cabbage rolls! Couldn't think of the right term; sorry if I was misleading....LOLOL.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Your recipe sounds good
> 
> I use cubed pork & just put a sweet & sour sauce on it. Brown the meat, add 2 tablespoons of soya sauce, I cup vinegar, 2 cups water & simmer about 15 minutes, then add I cup brown sugar & thicken with cornstarch. I serve it with rice. It's easy & good. I also use that same sauce on meatballs or chicken breast cut in chunks.
> By stuffed cabbage do you mean cabbage rolls?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol kids do make an event more enjoyable
> At our wedding reception we heard a little voice singing Happy birthday to me and there behind the wedding cake sat my 5 year old Niece singing away and eating the icing off the cake ????


????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hi all! Thanks Sam, Kate and Darowil for this week's start. The lemon bars look yummy but how much cornmeal for the mush, Sam? I don't see it but I'm coming off a second migraine in two day's time so not sure what I'm seeing.
> 
> I think I have to find a new chiropractor...mine retired and the young gal that bought his practice just can't seem to adjust my neck right (reason for the migraines). I fell off a horse and rolled, when I was 14, and had a concussion. My little hometown hospital didn't do any x-rays and when in my late 20's/early 30's I started getting the headaches. My friend (the chiropractor) said I should come in and he'd do x-rays for me at his cost, just to have a look. He discovered that I have a reverse C-curve at the base of my neck, in the back. He's been adjusting it once a month ever since, just to keep things moving and "loose." I've had very few problems but I'm very disappointed that the headaches are back...ugh! Thanks for letting me rant and rave here. I've been up for 4 hours (2:30 a.m. my time). I took some Tylenol with caffeine in it and I think I got ahead of it enough that I won't be sick to my stomach with this one. HATE that!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Such a pain when our doctors retire! Hope you find a chiro who can help you. There are certainly variations in them. Good you are progressing on the Afghan. Sorry you aren't enjoying it so much. Certainly a real labor of love then!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky's latest birthday cake.
> David's favourite cake is cheesecake- so how to make a cake suitable for Dad and big enough for 70 people?
> Buy $2 frozen cheesecakes. Pile them on top of each other (with the cardboard base kept in place) and ice it. Peel off the icing and then remove each cheesecake to slice.
> ANd how to decorate it? With a tree of course!


Very fancy, great job.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lol kids do make an event more enjoyable
> At our wedding reception we heard a little voice singing Happy birthday to me and there behind the wedding cake sat my 5 year old Niece singing away and eating the icing off the cake ????


How cute is that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pysanky Pearl's Girls. Seeing yours I've attached some that I've done. A couple of mine are broken on one side due to folks handling the too roughly but I can't bring myself to toss them out...LOL Maybe I'll get back into doing the someday. Still have the materials. Some are my attempt at traditional Ukranian design and some are just me playing around.
> 
> c


Those are great, Gwen. My cousin Kathy has a whole basketful if them made by their Ukrainian neighbor that are beautiful


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I walked out into our yard today and have decided Mother Nature is truly confused this winter. My back yard is getting green and my iris are already sprouting out of the ground! Have also seen many cardinals flying around. Today is beautifully sunny and headed toward 60F/15.5C


darowil said:


> The poor confused strawberries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes she would have loved to have listed and sold it for me but it wasn't to be this time around. Hopefully when I list it in Feb/Mar it will sell.
> 
> it's going to be very busy when I have both houses on the market considering the markets cooled off and it's a buyers market. Still I need to sell one, as having two houses is too much for myself.
> 
> If you had the choice where would you live in NZ?


Are you thinking of going back to NZ if you sell the house/ houses?
Seems Murphy's law, if you want to buy, prices go up, if you want to sell they go down????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky's latest birthday cake.
> David's favourite cake is cheesecake- so how to make a cake suitable for Dad and big enough for 70 people?
> Buy $2 frozen cheesecakes. Pile them on top of each other (with the cardboard base kept in place) and ice it. Peel off the icing and then remove each cheesecake to slice.
> ANd how to decorate it? With a tree of course!


Sounds like a very special day for you all. Love the cake. Now you'll be on your own for a few months. May they go quickly for you. Don't know if I could handle my DH being gone for so long. He's going to my oldest dd to help remodel something in her house. He thought maybe I'd like to stay home and get stuff done here. Well I don't think I like that idea at all! We'll see. He's only going to be gone for 5 or 6 days.....I have to paint the kitchen and will have to see if I feel well enough next week to get it done. If not I just might have to stay behind and get it finished. There's other places in the house too that need some paint touch ups. Trying to figure out how to do it without repainting entire rooms...... now if Kayjo would just get up here and help! She's the room painting ninja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Vicky's latest birthday cake.
> David's favourite cake is cheesecake- so how to make a cake suitable for Dad and big enough for 70 people?
> Buy $2 frozen cheesecakes. Pile them on top of each other (with the cardboard base kept in place) and ice it. Peel off the icing and then remove each cheesecake to slice.
> ANd how to decorate it? With a tree of course!


What a great cake , the tree just makes it perfect ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a gorgeous cake and clever idea!


darowil said:


> Vicky's latest birthday cake.
> David's favourite cake is cheesecake- so how to make a cake suitable for Dad and big enough for 70 people?
> Buy $2 frozen cheesecakes. Pile them on top of each other (with the cardboard base kept in place) and ice it. Peel off the icing and then remove each cheesecake to slice.
> ANd how to decorate it? With a tree of course!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, cabbage rolls! Couldn't think of the right term; sorry if I was misleading....LOLOL.[/
> 
> They are pretty easy to do


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pysanky Pearl's Girls. Seeing yours I've attached some that I've done. A couple of mine are broken on one side due to folks handling the too roughly but I can't bring myself to toss them out...LOL Maybe I'll get back into doing the someday. Still have the materials. Some are my attempt at traditional Ukranian design and some are just me playing around.
> 
> c


Lovely!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie and Maatje. I'm starting to feel better. I'm a real believer in adding caffeine to the Tylenol. Sugar makes it worse for me. I have kept down a slice of last week's Artisan bread recipe, with a little jam. Tummy feels good enough to try a little coffee. Dear husband wants to go shopping...ugh...don't know if I'm up for that!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your reaction to the Instapot has me thinking of one again; LOLOL! Glad you are enjoying using it. If I do start making more meals to divide and freeze it would certainly inspire me with it being such a time saver if nothing else.


Pearls Girls said:


> yesterday while caregiver was here, I made my list of things to do. After she left,I felt tired but got up and refreshed myself then set forth. I did all errands on right side of loop. Library, to get a new book being held for me, Health Food store, pay cable in person to save $5 a month, Pharmacy, another Pharmacy, a general store to buy DH another set of night wear. Hospital for 2nd follow-up mammography, P.O.and home. They read the mamo while I was there... No Cancer. (I have a sister that did)
> 
> I cleaned out leftovers for dinner and tried Instant pot again. I cooked hard boiled eggs in 5 minutes x3 batches, as I could only get 7 eggs in at a time on the rack. That would have been plenty if I had not been going to a potluck today, and another tomorrow. I then cooked winter squash in 4 minutes. I am real impressed so far as it goes so fast. I look up Instant pot and then what I want to cook and their directions are clear. It has worked so far just as stated. I love it as I don't have to stand on my hips so long fixing it. No flavor was lost and time was gained. I like it, I like it, I Like it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Does Australia have a space program or did you cousin go via another country's program?


darowil said:


> Told my sister about E going to the moon and she laughed and said well we do have a cousin who went so maybe she will continue the family tradition. Well not quite the moon but space so near enough. Then she said you need to record so that if she becomes an astronaut you can point out she has had that goal since she was 3!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I walked out into our yard today and have decided Mother Nature is truly confused this winter. My back yard is getting green and my iris are already sprouting out of the ground! Have also seen many cardinals flying around. Today is beautifully sunny and headed toward 60F/15.5C


Everything is topsyturvy here too. Now today cooler again. But yesterday high 40's. I have things popping up as well.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Thanks Bonnie and Maatje. I'm starting to feel better. I'm a real believer in adding caffeine to the Tylenol. Sugar makes it worse for me. I have kept down a slice of last week's Artisan bread recipe, with a little jam. Tummy feels good enough to try a little coffee. Dear husband wants to go shopping...ugh...don't know if I'm up for that!!!!!!!


Oh my can't imagine my DH ever saying he wants to go shopping! Glad you are feeling a bit better. Yes, Caffeine helps the Tylenol work quicker. Have you ever tried naproxen? I've found taking it with a big glass of water helps protect the tummy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I think you have captured the Gruffalo very well Sonja! Don't toss it in the corner! It is going to be adorable for sure.


Swedenme said:


> This is what I'm staring at can not make my mind up wether its starting to look like a Gruffalo or wether to throw It in the corner . It does look slightly better than the picture shows but only slightly , lol maybe I should take my glasses off then it might look a lot better ????maybe I'm just overthinking this whole hat, ignore the fine white cotton that is just to help me get the face in the right place


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pysanky Pearl's Girls. Seeing yours I've attached some that I've done. A couple of mine are broken on one side due to folks handling the too roughly but I can't bring myself to toss them out...LOL Maybe I'll get back into doing the someday. Still have the materials. Some are my attempt at traditional Ukranian design and some are just me playing around.
> 
> c


They are beautiful Gwen


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you thinking of going back to NZ if you sell the house/ houses?
> Seems Murphy's law, if you want to buy, prices go up, if you want to sell they go down????


Just for a visit never to live there. Canada is my adopted home, I truly love it here and don't think in my age I would live anywhere else. If I was younger and very rich "Zurich, Switzerland" would be my perfect choice, lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie dokie folks, I'm signing off for awhile. Mail just arrived and need to do some knitting. TTYL and HUGS to everyone.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> This year I didn't have an actual tree, just had my DH cut some bare branches which he then sprayed a silvery color. I draped lights over it and some clear baubles. Adds a little cheerfulness during the drab winter months. My oldest daughter has a fireplace they can't use. She put a few pieces of wood in there and then stuffed white Christmas lights in as well. Very appealing and cheerful.


This sounds beautiful, I used to go back into the forest and drag a large branch home where I'd put lights onto it and my late husband would dig a hole and stand it upright. Always looked amazing at night, plus it lit the backyard up.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I'm staring at can not make my mind up wether its starting to look like a Gruffalo or wether to throw It in the corner . It does look slightly better than the picture shows but only slightly , lol maybe I should take my glasses off then it might look a lot better ????maybe I'm just overthinking this whole hat, ignore the fine white cotton that is just to help me get the face in the right place


It's looking good to me, don't you dare throw it in a corner....☹????. Just keep going it's going to be amazing when you're finished.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky's latest birthday cake.
> David's favourite cake is cheesecake- so how to make a cake suitable for Dad and big enough for 70 people?
> Buy $2 frozen cheesecakes. Pile them on top of each other (with the cardboard base kept in place) and ice it. Peel off the icing and then remove each cheesecake to slice.
> ANd how to decorate it? With a tree of course!


Ingenious!! The icing looks wonderful.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Vicky's latest birthday cake.
> David's favourite cake is cheesecake- so how to make a cake suitable for Dad and big enough for 70 people?
> Buy $2 frozen cheesecakes. Pile them on top of each other (with the cardboard base kept in place) and ice it. Peel off the icing and then remove each cheesecake to slice.
> ANd how to decorate it? With a tree of course!


Wow that's amazing, a double decker cheese cake, oh how yummy, bet there was nothing left!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I think you have captured the Gruffalo very well Sonja! Don't toss it in the corner! It is going to be adorable for sure.


Thank you Gwen , just eyes to do then done thank goodness


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I'm staring at can not make my mind up wether its starting to look like a Gruffalo or wether to throw It in the corner . It does look slightly better than the picture shows but only slightly , lol maybe I should take my glasses off then it might look a lot better ????maybe I'm just overthinking this whole hat, ignore the fine white cotton that is just to help me get the face in the right place


That is definitely beginning to look like a gruffalo. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Hope you are feeling better today, book sounds very interesting.


Thank you. It is Old Lady on the Trail by Mary Davidson and the 3rd trail is the Continental Divide Trail.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pysanky Pearl's Girls. Seeing yours I've attached some that I've done. A couple of mine are broken on one side due to folks handling the too roughly but I can't bring myself to toss them out...LOL Maybe I'll get back into doing the someday. Still have the materials. Some are my attempt at traditional Ukranian design and some are just me playing around.
> 
> c


Beautiful eggs Gwen. I see some have threads on them, do you hang them on your Christmas tree?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky's latest birthday cake.
> David's favourite cake is cheesecake- so how to make a cake suitable for Dad and big enough for 70 people?
> Buy $2 frozen cheesecakes. Pile them on top of each other (with the cardboard base kept in place) and ice it. Peel off the icing and then remove each cheesecake to slice.
> ANd how to decorate it? With a tree of course!


Perfect.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Sounds like a very special day for you all. Love the cake. Now you'll be on your own for a few months. May they go quickly for you. Don't know if I could handle my DH being gone for so long. He's going to my oldest dd to help remodel something in her house. He thought maybe I'd like to stay home and get stuff done here. Well I don't think I like that idea at all! We'll see. He's only going to be gone for 5 or 6 days.....I have to paint the kitchen and will have to see if I feel well enough next week to get it done. If not I just might have to stay behind and get it finished. There's other places in the house too that need some paint touch ups. Trying to figure out how to do it without repainting entire rooms...... now if Kayjo would just get up here and help! She's the room painting ninja!


Never liked being away from my hubby longer than 3 nights, days were OK as I was at conferences it was the nights I hated. He could have come with me but he never wanted to.

Yes I need KayeJo here also, lol! Yesterday would have been the perfect day to paint as it was so sunny and bright. I am going to finish the 2 rooms one of these days but only when my friend is here.... I wonder why!!!!!!! LOL. ????????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> yesterday while caregiver was here, I made my list of things to do. After she left,I felt tired but got up and refreshed myself then set forth. I did all errands on right side of loop. Library, to get a new book being held for me, Health Food store, pay cable in person to save $5 a month, Pharmacy, another Pharmacy, a general store to buy DH another set of night wear. Hospital for 2nd follow-up mammography, P.O.and home. They read the mamo while I was there... No Cancer. (I have a sister that did)
> 
> I cleaned out leftovers for dinner and tried Instant pot again. I cooked hard boiled eggs in 5 minutes x3 batches, as I could only get 7 eggs in at a time on the rack. That would have been plenty if I had not been going to a potluck today, and another tomorrow. I then cooked winter squash in 4 minutes. I am real impressed so far as it goes so fast. I look up Instant pot and then what I want to cook and their directions are clear. It has worked so far just as stated. I love it as I don't have to stand on my hips so long fixing it. No flavor was lost and time was gained. I like it, I like it, I Like it.


Great news on multiple fronts. I haven't tried eggs yet, but will do so this week. I made the chicken teriyaki in the IP yesterday.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Lol kids do make an event more enjoyable
> At our wedding reception we heard a little voice singing Happy birthday to me and there behind the wedding cake sat my 5 year old Niece singing away and eating the icing off the cake ????


Hope you remind her of that, lol so cute, I would've really smiled as it was so innocent.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Told my sister about E going to the moon and she laughed and said well we do have a cousin who went so maybe she will continue the family tradition. Well not quite the moon but space so near enough. Then she said you need to record so that if she becomes an astronaut you can point out she has had that goal since she was 3!


I think of Bulldog's "love you to the moon and back"...maybe E heard that and personalized it. Or she heard of the Chinese moon landing.

https://www.space.com/42914-china-far-side-moon-landing-crewed-lunar-plans.html


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> yesterday while caregiver was here, I made my list of things to do. After she left,I felt tired but got up and refreshed myself then set forth. I did all errands on right side of loop. Library, to get a new book being held for me, Health Food store, pay cable in person to save $5 a month, Pharmacy, another Pharmacy, a general store to buy DH another set of night wear. Hospital for 2nd follow-up mammography, P.O.and home. They read the mamo while I was there... No Cancer. (I have a sister that did)
> 
> I cleaned out leftovers for dinner and tried Instant pot again. I cooked hard boiled eggs in 5 minutes x3 batches, as I could only get 7 eggs in at a time on the rack. That would have been plenty if I had not been going to a potluck today, and another tomorrow. I then cooked winter squash in 4 minutes. I am real impressed so far as it goes so fast. I look up Instant pot and then what I want to cook and their directions are clear. It has worked so far just as stated. I love it as I don't have to stand on my hips so long fixing it. No flavor was lost and time was gained. I like it, I like it, I Like it.


Wow you were very busy. Hope you have luck with finding a new caregiver soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Two good ideas you have there Jeanette; both the meal preps and the inspector packet. Hope both work! I may ry doing more of the meal prep type things myself. I don't mind leftovers but just like the idea of the portion sizes and meals ready to go in the freezer.


Since I have a tendency to "clean my plate" as taught from the beginning, my only hope is to limit the amount on the plate.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Two good ideas you have there Jeanette; both the meal preps and the inspector packet. Hope both work! I may ry doing more of the meal prep type things myself. I don't mind leftovers but just like the idea of the portion sizes and meals ready to go in the freezer.


This is what I have been doing for awhile now and love it as I never or nearly never have the same meal twice. I even make separate packages when I have leftover cake or cheesecake then just take out what I'd like as I need it. Oh even soups, yep one could say any leftovers are packaged into single sometimes double servings in my house. I call them surprise suppers, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Lynette. I do love our house though needing LOTS of repairs. Just reading about all Jeanette has been going through makes me anxious about if we ever put it on the market. I just despise the way the area surrounding us has built up.


Repairs can be done as $$$$$$ are available is my motto. Which reminds me I must call the plumber as the kitchen sink in the City house needs repairing, thank goodness it's a double sink, lol! So no need to guess how I'm managing that. My friends been promising for months to repair it but..........

I always say when one is ready to sell they sell if not they stay. There's always so many memories attached to ones home so a very difficult decision to make.

If one can't afford their home anymore then they should be realistic and sell, there's always another house for one to make into their home.

Sadly I know of some who can't afford their homes anymore but they stay there and go without food, clothing and medication etc. Very sad as most of their homes are way too large for them and they're only using a few of the rooms, but I mind my own business as it's their decision on whatever they do.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I'm staring at can not make my mind up wether its starting to look like a Gruffalo or wether to throw It in the corner . It does look slightly better than the picture shows but only slightly , lol maybe I should take my glasses off then it might look a lot better ????maybe I'm just overthinking this whole hat, ignore the fine white cotton that is just to help me get the face in the right place


It looks just like a Gruffalo. I think it is wonderful.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Son and dil had someone come in to stage their house. The person looks around and tells you what you should store away and empty out. She also had my dil buy a new entry rug of a specific color and also clean things that needed to be sparkling. One was the venting grills! I found that interesting. But whatever it was the house sold in 3 days! It is a hot market here, but still!
> Sure hope you can sell one of the houses this spring. Would certainly be less work and concern for you. Too bad the prices are going down, for you at least, but my goodness! The price of housing out there is incredible! My sister lives in a very modest, tiny 1950's brick home. Home across the street almost identical to hers sold for over $700,00! No way that kind of pricing is sustainable. But I do hope you sell yours quickly and for a good price.


Oh, venting grills, hmmm when did I clean mine last, lol! Country house I do all the time, City House, oops haven't done those so thanks for the reminder.

Hate the idea of paying for a stager but I've come to realize it probably would pay off in the end. She has 4 bedrooms upstairs, 2 are furnished, 1 is an office the 4th is a junk room so to speak, at least in my opinion. She has an extra dining room table and chairs in there plus a huge treadmill. How on earth the movers got that monster up there I really don't know.
The nanny's quarters is filled with junk also, mind you that's been mostly my doing as I've been putting things in there while tidying other rooms up. Then I go through and sort into piles for charity, recycling or garbage.

There are times when I'm truly overwhelmed but I am getting there. ????????
I'm At the point of really now discarding a lot of things she's saved since she was a child. Had to laugh yesterday as I found a small tin can that was filled with tiny ornaments I'd collected from Red Rose tea or something like that. These must be from the 1960's to mid 1970's. Collected in Canada, taken to NZ for 7 months, then to Germany for 7 years then back to Canada. Goodness me and now I find them all these years later...... what to do with them with so many memories, lol!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone!!
More wonderful recipes, Sam. I’ll have to put Crescent rolls on my grocery list to make those Lemon Cream Cheese bars.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Thank you!


Maatje, Congratulations from me too, how exciting a special chosen granddaughter.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a very large duck egg somewhere stored away to do but haven't been inspired as of yet. The instructor who taught me also made gorgeous jewelry out of them (purposely cutting the eggs). I have a pair of earring she did with a tree of life on them; very light weight but also quite durable as they were made out of goose or duck eggs. She used to have a website with her work on it; I'll see if I can find it and post it if I can. EDIT: Here is a website about my instructor and if you scroll down you can see some of her pysanky. EDIT AGAIN! forgot to post the link...LOL https://www.pysanky.info/Galleries_NA/Friends/Pages/Georgia.html
> I use cubed pork & just put a sweet & sour sauce on it. Brown the meat, add 2 tablespoons of soya sauce, I cup vinegar, 2 cups water & simmer about 15 minutes, then add I cup brown sugar & thicken with cornstarch. I serve it with rice. It's easy & good. I also use that same sauce on meatballs or chicken breast cut in chunks.


Oh my goodness these are super stunning, what amazing work and the hours to paint them. I'm speechless!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you. It is Old Lady on the Trail by Mary Davidson and the 3rd trail is the Continental Divide Trail.


Thanks I've taken note of it, mind you don't know when I'll have time to read it as I've quite a group on my night table and never seem to take time in reading lately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I got totally lost last week so the summary has been a huge help. I think I got 20 pages in then nothing again until you had all reached 135. Missed a lot of chatting didn't I? LOL
> The lemon cheesecake bars are quite tempting.
> 
> It has been cold and wet here. Rain for the past 4 days or so. DH says we were predicted to get a total of around 10". Walking in my front yard I can almost believe it. I am blessed with a very large mud hole! Since we are out of city limits and quite rural we don't have a proper driveway so --- you guessed it --- slippery mud to circumnavigate getting in and out. Curb appeal is way down the list of things to get done though.
> ...


Oh yuck! I know what a mud pit is like, not fun, unfortunately it costs a lot to put enough gravel base down to stop it, and definitely not on the priority list.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought those of us who go way back would like to know- I just got a reply from Charlotte's Rick (Pontuf)
> As always he never says anything about himself (especially now that the spaniel *Pontuf* has died)
> But mentions that he is glad I keep in touch.
> 
> I had sent him a very belated New Year's e-card.


It's so nice that you keep in touch with him and that he responds back, I feel so for him, it has to have been very hard losing Charlotte and Pontuf.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies , finally got all the christmas stuff put away and Ive checked and double checked to make sure nothing has been left , think it was becoming a bit of a tradition to leave at least one ornament behind and not realise for a few weeks but this year none got left behind , been number crunching today as we find ourselves on an even tighter budget than usual over the next month or so , told husband now is a good a time as ever to go on a diet , talking about really mild winters , when I took the tree out into the back garden I spotted 3 perfectly ripe strawberries on my plants , definitely weird weather for this time of year
> 
> Off to bed now as its nearing midnight here Goodnight ????


Last year I found 3 or 4 that I'd somehow missed, don't know how, but this year I managed to get them all.
I haven't even been out to see if ours are trying to grow strawberries already, I should go look though, I am afraid my daffy's will be trying to come up too. 
We have little titmice in the backyard and a new family is nesting in the tree in the backyard again already.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought that for once I hadn't missed any Christmas decorations when I packed them all away this afternoon, but DH managed to spot one lone bit of tinsel that was still perched on a photo frame....I swear it was laughing at me! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With all this talk of Zoe- I have just come from a phone call with 5mmdpn's, (Zoe) in Canada- who used to be with us in the very early days.
> Zoe's little granddaughter is up on her feet, but her Father died maybe a year ago. Her Mom lives just down the street- so that is great.
> Canada of course is very cold, but as she said the days ARE now lengthening!


I'm sorry that her dad passed, but great that her mom is doing well. I bet Zoe is enjoying that grandbaby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this on Facebook, appealed to my warped sense of humour!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Got in touch with another care company today. I will interview them next week. VA contacted them to let them know our former caregiver will work another 2 weeks. She wanted to meet in the morning. . .I thought that would be awkward with other caregiver there working. It is all muddled and not worth worrying about.
> Kaye-Jo I tried to e-mail you and it came back as non existing account. I tried to send 1st try at Pysanky. Oh....Well not important


I got them posted, and the email came through with no problem, weird. lol
Well I'm glad that the VA has another company to help you, strange about the other company though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is being posted as a dare!


 :sm23: 
Twizzle sticks!!!! Those look like ones my dad would have had in the 70's. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, Kate, Margaret. Big Thanks for the new start. Interesting that I made teriyaki chicken for dinner. As part of my New Year resolution, I'm making pre-portioned meals to manage calories. So, I'm using the muffin tins and small ramekins for my meals. I'll make chicken teriyaki won tons with the left overs.
> 
> The lemon bars sound great.
> 
> I had a brainstorm to call the last inspector to help us create a document outlining the things seen (moisture in attic - fan wasn't working and needed more fans-done), bare roofing nails (now covered), etc. We put together a packet with the roofing company's evaluation, structural engineer's review of an ugly beam in the crawl space (determined to be structurally sound) and electrician's review & minor work done. We have all the paid invoices & evaluations in the packet and will have the inspector create a "wrapper" as an inspection addendum indicating that his concerns have been eliminated once he had the accompanying documentation we supplied. Cross your fingers that this will eliminate the skittishness of any potential new buyers next time.


That was a fabulous brainstorm!! :sm24: :sm24: 
Hopefully it will make things much easier next offer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Hilarious, oops my sense of humour as well, lol!
> 
> On a trip to Hawaii we bought a set of swivel plastic sticks showing about 6 different woman with exposed breasts at different ages. Of course on the cardboard holder under each was titled words like, "perky" and the last one was something like "droopy" . Was meant to represent woman boobs at different ages. Have them here somewhere, never used them but when we bought them we thought they were funny. ????????????


 :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> It's looking good to me, don't you dare throw it in a corner....☹????. Just keep going it's going to be amazing when you're finished.


Thank you Lynette


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my can't imagine my DH ever saying he wants to go shopping! Glad you are feeling a bit better. Yes, Caffeine helps the Tylenol work quicker. Have you ever tried naproxen? I've found taking it with a big glass of water helps protect the tummy.


That usually means he wants to go to the hardware store, Menards or Lowes...ugh. My mom couldn't take NSAIDs but I can't remember why right now...don't know if that means I can't as well? I'll have to check it out. Thank you!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good for a giggle :sm24:
> 
> On last week's TP, I mentioned the Festival in Shetland. As I was flipping through Netflix tonight, I came across Shetland. The series is called Red Bones and was written by Ann Cleeves. I watched the first 2 programs. The constabulary was from Lerwick and I think the island was Bresey. It was very good. I did have a bit of a problem with some of the accents though. Well worth watching.
> 
> P.S. The Canadian girl who won the tennis match is Bianca Andreescue and she is from Mississauga,Ontario, near Toronto.


I'll have to go on and look, I think I have that in my watch list.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! Now before I go and put my foot in it again- are these her own handiwork, or that of someone else?


Her own. Amazing isn't it, I don't think I could do that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No words are necessary with this one.


 :sm23: I am with her! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, like your colorwork.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.dvidshub.net/video/653380/10-story-kandahar-airfield-afghanistan
> 
> This is his unit.


Interesting reading. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Did you all notice that suddenly KP is a secured site? A very nice surprise when I came on last night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That is definitely beginning to look like a gruffalo. :sm24:


Thank you Angela , I'll be glad when I can get back to my own knitting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Did you all notice that suddenly KP is a secured site? A very nice surprise when I came on last night.


The padlock showed up at the top of my page about a month ago


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Love the eggs!!!! I don't know that my hands would be steady enough... just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I enjoy watching Shetland , think Douglas Henshall plays a good detective and the scenery is stunning


I really enjoyed the two DVD's I bought- has to be the same series! Although I would not have been able to tell either the name of the author or the actors names!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> It looks just like a Gruffalo. I think it is wonderful.


Thank you Joyce as long as the little boy likes it I will be happy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well all caught up so time to face the dreaded hat, been putting it off as I'm no good at faces , but todays the day , still not sure wether to do duplicate stitch or knit the pieces and sew them on , oh bother think I will have my breakfast first and think some more


Hope you have been able to make the decision! It is well past breakfast now, in the UK!
I never found faces easy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The padlock showed up at the top of my page about a month ago


I hadn't even noticed! Duh!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Did you all notice that suddenly KP is a secured site? A very nice surprise when I came on last night.


Didn't know that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Nice of you to keep in touch with him.


He is pretty good at sending e-cards to us, too (me and Ringo) but I do think the death of Pontuf (the spaniel) was hard for him- losing that link to Charlotte.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> The padlock showed up at the top of my page about a month ago


Not on mine, or at least on this KTP page.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My cousin is needing more pain meds all the time but seems to be otherwise doing not too bad. She goes this week for a CT to see what's happening
> 
> I hope you get rid of the cold soon


It's good that she's not doing too badly and that increased pain meds seem to keep the pain in check.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I, and 3 of my siblings, worked for a family who were goose farmers and the grandma made some beautiful carved eggs. The family also raised turkeys so she would use the eggs of both. Now, after your comment, I wonder if she ever got her hands on an ostrich egg?


 :sm04: An ostrich egg would certainly give a large area to work with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hi all! Thanks Sam, Kate and Darowil for this week's start. The lemon bars look yummy but how much cornmeal for the mush, Sam? I don't see it but I'm coming off a second migraine in two day's time so not sure what I'm seeing.
> 
> I think I have to find a new chiropractor...mine retired and the young gal that bought his practice just can't seem to adjust my neck right (reason for the migraines). I fell off a horse and rolled, when I was 14, and had a concussion. My little hometown hospital didn't do any x-rays and when in my late 20's/early 30's I started getting the headaches. My friend (the chiropractor) said I should come in and he'd do x-rays for me at his cost, just to have a look. He discovered that I have a reverse C-curve at the base of my neck, in the back. He's been adjusting it once a month ever since, just to keep things moving and "loose." I've had very few problems but I'm very disappointed that the headaches are back...ugh! Thanks for letting me rant and rave here. I've been up for 4 hours (2:30 a.m. my time). I took some Tylenol with caffeine in it and I think I got ahead of it enough that I won't be sick to my stomach with this one. HATE that!!!!!!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of the Migraine problem, Kathy!
Pity the original fall/concussion was not taken seriously.
I guess that could be one of the prices one pays for being rural.
Glad the afghan is progressing- always better than having to rip anything out!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks Kaye-Jo for posting my lame attempt at Pysanky, and nice color work.


They are no way lame, they're great!
Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Noting particularly you're using dpn's!


 :sm04: Yes, always dpn's, but for some reason I never seem to have enough sets in the size I want to use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol kids do make an event more enjoyable
> At our wedding reception we heard a little voice singing Happy birthday to me and there behind the wedding cake sat my 5 year old Niece singing away and eating the icing off the cake ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looking good Kaye Jo


Thank you, I'm enjoying them, I have done colorwork, but not on socks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Not on mine, or at least on this KTP page.


Right at the top Lynette in your search bar or thats where mine is ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for that Julie.


I enjoy being in touch with her- although I do not ring often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hi all! Thanks Sam, Kate and Darowil for this week's start. The lemon bars look yummy but how much cornmeal for the mush, Sam? I don't see it but I'm coming off a second migraine in two day's time so not sure what I'm seeing.
> 
> I think I have to find a new chiropractor...mine retired and the young gal that bought his practice just can't seem to adjust my neck right (reason for the migraines). I fell off a horse and rolled, when I was 14, and had a concussion. My little hometown hospital didn't do any x-rays and when in my late 20's/early 30's I started getting the headaches. My friend (the chiropractor) said I should come in and he'd do x-rays for me at his cost, just to have a look. He discovered that I have a reverse C-curve at the base of my neck, in the back. He's been adjusting it once a month ever since, just to keep things moving and "loose." I've had very few problems but I'm very disappointed that the headaches are back...ugh! Thanks for letting me rant and rave here. I've been up for 4 hours (2:30 a.m. my time). I took some Tylenol with caffeine in it and I think I got ahead of it enough that I won't be sick to my stomach with this one. HATE that!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I hope you can find a chiropractor that does as good a job as your friend. Marla takes caffeine to stop hers too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky's latest birthday cake.
> David's favourite cake is cheesecake- so how to make a cake suitable for Dad and big enough for 70 people?
> Buy $2 frozen cheesecakes. Pile them on top of each other (with the cardboard base kept in place) and ice it. Peel off the icing and then remove each cheesecake to slice.
> ANd how to decorate it? With a tree of course!


Has to be! for the budding Arborist!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> 8 pages already. Do I come to a happier KTP than the last finished off being?
> 
> 1140pm. David's plane leaves in 8 hours and He is still trying to tidy up- and then needs to finish packing. I am staying up to help if He needs it. I've done some but really He needs to do most of it.
> 
> ...


Lol! Well he did say she should write it early, nice that she related how his faith is a large part of who he is. Elizabeth is definitely not the shy creature she was a couple years ago. :sm04: 
Great idea for a cake!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol kids do make an event more enjoyable
> At our wedding reception we heard a little voice singing Happy birthday to me and there behind the wedding cake sat my 5 year old Niece singing away and eating the icing off the cake ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well that's some nerve! Glad Nasir is going to reimburse you. Hope something resolves about the dog problem for you, before something nasty happens!


Thanks, Maatje! It kind of started the day off on the wrong foot- did not help that it ended up with (for us) intense heat- and the inevitable humidity- I was very cranky.
A bit on the war path most of the day.
Ah well, such is life!
I do get tired of having to fight my own battles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful and creative cheesecake birthday cake. So glad you posted it.
> Enjoyed the painted eggs.
> Working on the linen thread doily. Must say that I will never, ever, buy linen thread for anything I ever knit again. I feel for the early day knitters who had this, wool and cotton as their threads and linen was considered the creme d la creme of doily making thread. I love having a nice wool/acrylic, cotton/acrylic and just a plain acrylic thread. This feels like knitting with flax straw, which, of course, is the source of this thread. Did learn that linen is used for book binding, is cooler than cotton and very strong. Not sure a doily needs to be exceptionally cool or strong.


Sorry it is proving not such an enjoyable experience!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I'm staring at can not make my mind up wether its starting to look like a Gruffalo or wether to throw It in the corner . It does look slightly better than the picture shows but only slightly , lol maybe I should take my glasses off then it might look a lot better ????maybe I'm just overthinking this whole hat, ignore the fine white cotton that is just to help me get the face in the right place


Mind you, Sonja- I do think a Gruffalo presents quite a challenge!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'm enjoying them, I have done colorwork, but not on socks.


That got me thinking , Ive done 4 pair I think 2 for christmas , one with sheep on and the ones with flowers all over , cant think of any others but I have started a new pair for valentines day , considering I wasnt sure I liked knitting socks Ive certainly knit a few at least 10 pair , I know not a lot compared to you or Margaret but a lot for me , definitely think ive caught the sock bug ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pysanky Pearl's Girls. Seeing yours I've attached some that I've done. A couple of mine are broken on one side due to folks handling the too roughly but I can't bring myself to toss them out...LOL Maybe I'll get back into doing the someday. Still have the materials. Some are my attempt at traditional Ukranian design and some are just me playing around.
> 
> c


Wow! Gwen your artistic talent definitely shows through in these!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Told my sister about E going to the moon and she laughed and said well we do have a cousin who went so maybe she will continue the family tradition. Well not quite the moon but space so near enough. Then she said you need to record so that if she becomes an astronaut you can point out she has had that goal since she was 3!


 :sm23: But great idea to record it, she might indeed become an astronaut. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I'm staring at can not make my mind up wether its starting to look like a Gruffalo or wether to throw It in the corner . It does look slightly better than the picture shows but only slightly , lol maybe I should take my glasses off then it might look a lot better ????maybe I'm just overthinking this whole hat, ignore the fine white cotton that is just to help me get the face in the right place


I think it looks great so far! I'm not any good at duplicate stitching so I can't give any advice on that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes she would have loved to have listed and sold it for me but it wasn't to be this time around. Hopefully when I list it in Feb/Mar it will sell.
> 
> it's going to be very busy when I have both houses on the market considering the markets cooled off and it's a buyers market. Still I need to sell one, as having two houses is too much for myself.
> 
> If you had the choice where would you live in NZ?


When I was coping with the eviction, I was seriously contemplating Kaikoura, remembering this was back at the end of 2014.
I am sincerely glad it was out of the question to relocate (financially)- given the dreadful earthquake they suffered towards the end of 2016. (7.8 on the Richter scale).
Otherwise I was exploring the possibility of Timaru- but from what I was able to work out online, it looked like public transport barely happens there- so that was another no go.
At one stage in my life I had seriously contemplated the Ida Valley- (I even had found a house to rent for $5 (NZD) a week- from the Rabbit Board) but for various reasons that all fell through.
I might consider the Kapiti Coast- the Music and Arts/Crafts scene there is really rather good.
However relocation is really not on the cards!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a very large duck egg somewhere stored away to do but haven't been inspired as of yet. The instructor who taught me also made gorgeous jewelry out of them (purposely cutting the eggs). I have a pair of earring she did with a tree of life on them; very light weight but also quite durable as they were made out of goose or duck eggs. She used to have a website with her work on it; I'll see if I can find it and post it if I can. EDIT: Here is a website about my instructor and if you scroll down you can see some of her pysanky. EDIT AGAIN! forgot to post the link...LOL https://www.pysanky.info/Galleries_NA/Friends/Pages/Georgia.html
> I use cubed pork & just put a sweet & sour sauce on it. Brown the meat, add 2 tablespoons of soya sauce, I cup vinegar, 2 cups water & simmer about 15 minutes, then add I cup brown sugar & thicken with cornstarch. I serve it with rice. It's easy & good. I also use that same sauce on meatballs or chicken breast cut in chunks.


I followed the link- her work is spectacular, Gwen!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my can't imagine my DH ever saying he wants to go shopping! Glad you are feeling a bit better. Yes, Caffeine helps the Tylenol work quicker. Have you ever tried naproxen? I've found taking it with a big glass of water helps protect the tummy.


Getting my DH to pick up the mail is an ordeal never mind groceries ????never happen unless I was nearly dead????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Thanks all for the great start to another week. The lemon recipes sound fantastic and I shall try a couple as I was just gifted about 5# of Meyer Lemons (lucky me!!) by my yoga teacher. He must have 100 pounds on his happy tree, so we all grabbed a bag or two from the bucket he brought to class. Pot roast for tonight with root veggies and an arugula salad for me. I still have some growing in a pot on the covered deck and I love bitter greens in the cold weather. Rain from last night until Wednesday, they say. Happy knitting and crocheting everyone.


Ooh, definitely lucky you, I love fresh lemons.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pysanky Pearl's Girls. Seeing yours I've attached some that I've done. A couple of mine are broken on one side due to folks handling the too roughly but I can't bring myself to toss them out...LOL Maybe I'll get back into doing the someday. Still have the materials. Some are my attempt at traditional Ukranian design and some are just me playing around.
> 
> c


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I too like your work KayeJo; there sure are some super talented folks here. I can do *very* basic color work but with socks I have visions of my work having so many little "strings of yarn" on the inside that you would catch your toes on them trying to put them on...LOL.


Thank you, you can do it, just don't carry floats more than five stitches, when catching floats the main thing is to do it the same way every time. I'm working these wrong side out, and it's actually working quite well, I don't usually have a tension problem with my floats, but this is working really well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Are these for yourself?


Yes, I'm keeping them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Does Australia have a space program or did you cousin go via another country's program?


I don't think Australia has ever had a full blown Space Program- but they did in my childhood launch rockets from Woomera. Now-a-days they are part of the tracking Telescope system linked to the telescope at Jodrell Bank in the UK. Astronomers around the globe are using these as they explore ever further into outer Space.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sounds like a very special day for you all. Love the cake. Now you'll be on your own for a few months. May they go quickly for you. Don't know if I could handle my DH being gone for so long. He's going to my oldest dd to help remodel something in her house. He thought maybe I'd like to stay home and get stuff done here. Well I don't think I like that idea at all! We'll see. He's only going to be gone for 5 or 6 days.....I have to paint the kitchen and will have to see if I feel well enough next week to get it done. If not I just might have to stay behind and get it finished. There's other places in the house too that need some paint touch ups. Trying to figure out how to do it without repainting entire rooms...... now if Kayjo would just get up here and help! She's the room painting ninja!


LOL!!! I don't know about that, but I'd gladly help if I were closer, it'd be a blast. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh, venting grills, hmmm when did I clean mine last, lol! Country house I do all the time, City House, oops haven't done those so thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Hate the idea of paying for a stager but I've come to realize it probably would pay off in the end. She has 4 bedrooms upstairs, 2 are furnished, 1 is an office the 4th is a junk room so to speak, at least in my opinion. She has an extra dining room table and chairs in there plus a huge treadmill. How on earth the movers got that monster up there I really don't know.
> The nanny's quarters is filled with junk also, mind you that's been mostly my doing as I've been putting things in there while tidying other rooms up. Then I go through and sort into piles for charity, recycling or garbage.
> ...


I remember those Red Rose Animals.
Such a lot of work for you but many memories too


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear of the Migraine problem, Kathy!
> Pity the original fall/concussion was not taken seriously.
> I guess that could be one of the prices one pays for being rural.
> Glad the afghan is progressing- always better than having to rip anything out!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

HappieGram said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> More wonderful recipes, Sam. I'll have to put Crescent rolls on my grocery list to make those Lemon Cream Cheese bars.


Just yesterday I saw a recipe for home made crescent rolls

https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/copycat-crescent-dough


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you can find a chiropractor that does as good a job as your friend. Marla takes caffeine to stop hers too.


I've got my first consultation scheduled for Monday at 9:00 A.M. We shall see :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so nice that you keep in touch with him and that he responds back, I feel so for him, it has to have been very hard losing Charlotte and Pontuf.


Charlotte was such a special lady- it was such a shock to lose her in such a short space of time. Pontuf ended up with some medical issue- forget exactly what- and had to be out down- not easy for him at all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's good that she's not doing too badly and that increased pain meds seem to keep the pain in check.


I just talked to her this morning & she said she's terribly short of breath the last few days. Not sounding good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sorry that her dad passed, but great that her mom is doing well. I bet Zoe is enjoying that grandbaby.


Her Dad had not kept the best of health for a very long time. Zoe has her piano at home, and still plays the organ for both the Catholic and Anglican congregations in her town. I do remember her for her musical knowledge!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> Twizzle sticks!!!! Those look like ones my dad would have had in the 70's. :sm04:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I thought they were rather hilarious- if a bit riske! (sorry don't know how to achieve accents on the keyboard- I am always amazed at the extra symbols Sonja has!)


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> ....... When you do the Tree of Life afghan will you crochet or knit it? What size yarnwill you need? Do you have a specific color in mind? I would love to do a Tree of Life afghan also but have slowly learn I'm not dedicated (not sure if that is the correct term to describe it) anyway not dedicated enough to do knit afghans. I did finish one crocheted lapghan for my daughter but don't know if I have the crochet skills to do one in crochet or if there even is a crochet version of the Tree of Life afghan........


Hi Gwen,
I will be crocheting it. I have a pattern I got from Lion Brand Yarns website. It only has one size that is about 44x56 when done with their Wool-Ease which is a 5-bulky. I haven't really made up my mind on a color yet. Leaning to a pale sage I think....
I am also considering making it in a worsted weight and maybe more repeats of the pattern to get a larger size that isn't so heavy. Decisions, decisions...
Ev


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That was a fabulous brainstorm!! :sm24: :sm24:
> Hopefully it will make things much easier next offer.


It just ticks me off that every major thing has been taken care of in the 40 years we've been here. Anything that was major was taken care of by certified contractors under city permits. Roof, furnace&AC, foundation, windows, siding, landscaping, inside updating, etc.have all been done. I'm afraid I'm taking it personally that we've been neglectful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Her own. Amazing isn't it, I don't think I could do that.


I am fairly certain I could not, either- my hands have a bit of a wobble/tremor now-a-days.

Well done Pearls Girls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I am with her! lol


It was a very striking image/comment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Did you all notice that suddenly KP is a secured site? A very nice surprise when I came on last night.


Can't say I had noticed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: Yes, always dpn's, but for some reason I never seem to have enough sets in the size I want to use.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Has to be one of Murphy's Laws, don't you think!!!????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Right at the top Lynette in your search bar or thats where mine is ,


Mine is very tiny- probably why I had not noticed it!

Perhaps Admin is actually doing something!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, you can do it, just don't carry floats more than five stitches, when catching floats the main thing is to do it the same way every time. I'm working these wrong side out, and it's actually working quite well, I don't usually have a tension problem with my floats, but this is working really well.


It is rather important that the yarn is fairly loose when you carry it- if it is pulled tight at all- the work sort of buckles!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got this link I'm my email today, I've never heard of ez-knitting. Anyone else?

https://www.yarnspirations.com/ca-en/yarn/retail-exclusive-yarns/bernat-alize-blanket-ez?utm_campaign=Jan-05-2019_S7A_NEW%2BSALE_Bernat%2BBlanket%2BEZ%2B25off%2BBernat%2BVelvet&utm_medium=email&utm_content=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.yarnspirations.com%2Fyarn%2Fretail-exclusive-yarns%2Fbernat-alize-blanket-ez&utm_source=SalesForceMarketingCloud


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> =Bonnie7591]Just yesterday I saw a recipe for home made crescent rolls
> 
> https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/copycat-crescent-dough


Homemade Crescent Dough Ingredients
Makes 32 Rolls
3 1/2 Cups Flour
25 G Fresh Yeast (2 1/4 Tsp Active Dry Yeast Or 2 Tsp Of Instant Yeast)
1/3 Cup Water, Warm
3/4 Cup Milk, Warm
1 1/2 Tbsp Sugar
2 Eggs
1 Tsp Salt
4 Tbsp Butter, Softened
Filling
4 Or 5 Tbsp Butter, Softened
Crescent Dough Topping
1 1/2 tbsp butter, melted

Unique Christmas Gifts

Homemade Crescent Dough Video Tutorial
The creator of the recipe says "this is a great recipe for light, fluffy and buttery rolls and they are perfect served right from the oven"

We have included a video tutorial from Home Cooking Adventures that shows you how to recreate this popular recipe at home. To watch, click Play above ^

advertisement - keep scrolling

Report
via home cooking adventure
Homemade Crescent Dough Directions
1. In a large bowl, mix flour with sugar and salt. Dissolve the fresh yeast in the warm water and add to the flour mixture. Add eggs and milk, mix everything together. Add the butter and knead until the dough is smooth and soft. Cover with a clean dish towel and let it rise for about 1 hour in a warm area, until doubled in size.

2. Punch dough down and divide into 2 equal parts. Form them into balls. On a floured surface roll each part into a 16 to 17 inch round, using a rolling pin. With the back of a spoon, spread about 2 tbsp of very soft butter onto the dough round. Using a pastry wheel cutter cut the round into 16 triangles (like slicing a pizza).

3. Start rolling each triangle into crescents, starting from the outside edge of the triangle. Once rolled, curve the edges and place on a greased baking tray with the tip tucked down and under the roll. Repeat rolling with the rest of the triangles. Let them rise for about 20 minutes. Melt additional 1 1/2 tbsp butter and brush the tops of the rolls with melted butter.

4. Preheat the oven to 400F (200C). Bake for 14-18 minutes until puffed and golden brown. Let them cool on a wire rack few minutes before serving.
[/quote]

Thanks ever so, Bonnie- I am always on the look out for a good Croissant recipe- had a brilliant one that I used to make when living in Christchurch- I do know it involved the food processor and the kenwood, and used evaporated milk- but do you think I can find it????!!!!!

It is now in my file: recipes from Sam's Tea Party.

Edit- oops- did not mean for so much to come through of the recipe- but have not been able to work out how to reduce it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've got my first consultation scheduled for Monday at 9:00 A.M. We shall see :sm01:


I do hope it proves to help!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It just ticks me off that every major thing has been taken care of in the 40 years we've been here. Anything that was major was taken care of by certified contractors under city permits. Roof, furnace&AC, foundation, windows, siding, landscaping, inside updating, etc.have all been done. I'm afraid I'm taking it personally that we've been neglectful.


That is so unfair - Rookie! I am sure you have been model owners over the decades- just that people are out for bargains, and will try any ruse they can think of, to beat the price down
Try to keep that glass half full!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Lurker 2– Thank you so much for the recipe.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> It just ticks me off that every major thing has been taken care of in the 40 years we've been here. Anything that was major was taken care of by certified contractors under city permits. Roof, furnace&AC, foundation, windows, siding, landscaping, inside updating, etc.have all been done. I'm afraid I'm taking it personally that we've been neglectful.


Its difficult not to take it personally Rookie, did that myself when the agents gave the buyers comments to my agent and she forwarded them onto me. Stupid things like, "oh I didn't realise it was a townhouse, or oh the stairs might be a problem." Then why the heck did the agent show it to them, such a waste of time on all sides.
I'm going to give the listing to the same agent even though most are saying use someone else, she did a fantastic job with the listing just the buyers weren't out there. Not just my house but everyone else in the Alliston area. 
This time she will have the listing for 30 or 45 days at a greatly reduced price and if she can't sell it then onto someone else. Who knows maybe she won't take it for that length of time but those will be my terms.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happygram, welcome.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The cake is beautiful, Margaret, and what a clever idea, stacking several.
My sympathies to those if you who suffer from Migraines. They are horrible! I had them until I was in my early forties.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, glad to see some of you had a chuckle re the cheeky swizzle sticks. 
Those painted eggs are a real work of art, so well done. 
Stu and I have had a little excursion this morning, discovered a shopping centre out by our airport which is only 15 minutes drive from us.
He was looking for a pair of shorts he recently bought and wanted some more the same. The store didn’t have them but I came home with 2 tops in a light summer fabric which I like, now that is my kind of shopping lol!One is a bright emerald green which he said would suit me, and he’s right it does!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pysanky Pearl's Girls. Seeing yours I've attached some that I've done. A couple of mine are broken on one side due to folks handling the too roughly but I can't bring myself to toss them out...LOL Maybe I'll get back into doing the someday. Still have the materials. Some are my attempt at traditional Ukranian design and some are just me playing around.
> 
> c


Beautiful, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HappieGram said:


> Lurker 2- Thank you so much for the recipe.


Not absolutely sure on this point- I think maybe you mean the Crescent Rolls that Bonnie posted!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful knitting kaye - anxious to see the finished pair. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'm doing colorwork socks and mitts right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think duplicate stitch looks better. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well all caught up so time to face the dreaded hat, been putting it off as I'm no good at faces , but todays the day , still not sure wether to do duplicate stitch or knit the pieces and sew them on , oh bother think I will have my breakfast first and think some more


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this link I'm my email today, I've never heard of ez-knitting. Anyone else?
> 
> https://www.yarnspirations.com/ca-en/yarn/retail-exclusive-yarns/bernat-alize-blanket-ez?utm_campaign=Jan-05-2019_S7A_NEW%2BSALE_Bernat%2BBlanket%2BEZ%2B25off%2BBernat%2BVelvet&utm_medium=email&utm_content=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.yarnspirations.com%2Fyarn%2Fretail-exclusive-yarns%2Fbernat-alize-blanket-ez&utm_source=SalesForceMarketingCloud


That would be great for the grandchildren.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry Kathy.

Cornmeal Mush

Recipe by: NANCY ELLEN 
Makes 8 servings

Ingredients
1 1/4 cups cornmeal 
2 1/2 cups water 
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions 
1. Mix together cornmeal, water, and salt in a medium saucepan. Cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until mixture thickens, about 5 to 7 minutes. 
2. If using as cereal, spoon mush into bowls and serve with milk and sugar, if desired. 
3. If frying, pour mixture into a loaf pan and chill completely. 
4. Remove from pan, cut into slices, and fry in a small amount of oil over medium-high heat until browned on both sides. Serve with sauce of your choice.

Nutrition Facts: Per Serving: 80 calories; 0.4 g fat; 17.1 g carbohydrates; 1.6 g protein; 0 mg cholesterol; 147 mg sodium.

http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/19583/cornmeal-mush/


gottastch said:


> Hi all! Thanks Sam, Kate and Darowil for this week's start. The lemon bars look yummy but how much cornmeal for the mush, Sam? I don't see it but I'm coming off a second migraine in two day's time so not sure what I'm seeing.
> 
> I think I have to find a new chiropractor...mine retired and the young gal that bought his practice just can't seem to adjust my neck right (reason for the migraines). I fell off a horse and rolled, when I was 14, and had a concussion. My little hometown hospital didn't do any x-rays and when in my late 20's/early 30's I started getting the headaches. My friend (the chiropractor) said I should come in and he'd do x-rays for me at his cost, just to have a look. He discovered that I have a reverse C-curve at the base of my neck, in the back. He's been adjusting it once a month ever since, just to keep things moving and "loose." I've had very few problems but I'm very disappointed that the headaches are back...ugh! Thanks for letting me rant and rave here. I've been up for 4 hours (2:30 a.m. my time). I took some Tylenol with caffeine in it and I think I got ahead of it enough that I won't be sick to my stomach with this one. HATE that!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I somehow missed the word cornmeal on the cornmeal mush recipe. this is the corrected recipe.

Cornmeal Mush

Recipe by: NANCY ELLEN 
Makes 8 servings

Ingredients
1 1/4 cups cornmeal 
2 1/2 cups water 
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions 
1. Mix together cornmeal, water, and salt in a medium saucepan. Cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until mixture thickens, about 5 to 7 minutes. 
2. If using as cereal, spoon mush into bowls and serve with milk and sugar, if desired. 
3. If frying, pour mixture into a loaf pan and chill completely. 
4. Remove from pan, cut into slices, and fry in a small amount of oil over medium-high heat until browned on both sides. Serve with sauce of your choice.

Nutrition Facts: Per Serving: 80 calories; 0.4 g fat; 17.1 g carbohydrates; 1.6 g protein; 0 mg cholesterol; 147 mg sodium.

http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/19583/cornmeal-mush/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it will look fine one the rest of the face is done. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is what I'm staring at can not make my mind up wether its starting to look like a Gruffalo or wether to throw It in the corner . It does look slightly better than the picture shows but only slightly , lol maybe I should take my glasses off then it might look a lot better ????maybe I'm just overthinking this whole hat, ignore the fine white cotton that is just to help me get the face in the right place


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are wow gorgeous gwen - good job. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pysanky Pearl's Girls. Seeing yours I've attached some that I've done. A couple of mine are broken on one side due to folks handling the too roughly but I can't bring myself to toss them out...LOL Maybe I'll get back into doing the someday. Still have the materials. Some are my attempt at traditional Ukranian design and some are just me playing around.
> 
> c


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you do - I found that if you treat them like a pair of hose - scrunch them in your hand and put the toes in and then feed in onto your foot and up the leg works well. I finally got rid of them - just too much trouble. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I too like your work KayeJo; there sure are some super talented folks here. I can do *very* basic color work but with socks I have visions of my work having so many little "strings of yarn" on the inside that you would catch your toes on them trying to put them on...LOL.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It just ticks me off that every major thing has been taken care of in the 40 years we've been here. Anything that was major was taken care of by certified contractors under city permits. Roof, furnace&AC, foundation, windows, siding, landscaping, inside updating, etc.have all been done. I'm afraid I'm taking it personally that we've been neglectful.


I think selling one's home does give those feelings. We all do what we can updating our homes. Lots of things in life keep us from doing what could be done. And sometimes realtors, at some point, seem to switch their loyalty from seller to buyer. Hang in there, have hope and try not to be too hard on yourself????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she has such talent when it comes to birthday cakes - the tree is perfect. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Perfect.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I too like your work KayeJo; there sure are some super talented folks here. I can do *very* basic color work but with socks I have visions of my work having so many little "strings of yarn" on the inside that you would catch your toes on them trying to put them on...LOL.


Dont leave long floats twist the yarn at least every 3 sts then the inside turns out very neat and no messy loose loops to catch your toes on


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

s


Swedenme said:


> Dont leave long floats twist the yarn at least every 3 sts then the inside turns out very neat and no messy loose loops to catch your toes on


I always catch the floats every 3 stitches on anything I do


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got this finished this afternoon. Red cabbage rose minky on the back.
My friend gave me most of the fabrics, she was going to make a quilt but after 2 years decided it would never happen????????
I will offer it to her but if she is in agreement I’m going to give it to the local museum for their raffle


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this finished this afternoon. Red cabbage rose minky on the back.
> My friend gave me most of the fabrics, she was going to make a quilt but after 2 years decided it would never happen????????
> I will offer it to her but if she is in agreement I'm going to give it to the local museum for their raffle


Ooh liking that Bonnie, and free fabric too. The log cabin is such a versatile pattern with different colours making it look great.????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those do sound good don't they? what are you knitting on these days? --- sam



HappieGram said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> More wonderful recipes, Sam. I'll have to put Crescent rolls on my grocery list to make those Lemon Cream Cheese bars.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this finished this afternoon. Red cabbage rose minky on the back.
> My friend gave me most of the fabrics, she was going to make a quilt but after 2 years decided it would never happen????????
> I will offer it to her but if she is in agreement I'm going to give it to the local museum for their raffle


That's beautiful. Kind of you to give it away after all that work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meaning what? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Did you all notice that suddenly KP is a secured site? A very nice surprise when I came on last night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this finished this afternoon. Red cabbage rose minky on the back.
> My friend gave me most of the fabrics, she was going to make a quilt but after 2 years decided it would never happen????????
> I will offer it to her but if she is in agreement I'm going to give it to the local museum for their raffle


Quilt is gorgeous Bonnie , think its my favourite one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> meaning what? --- sam


Meaning hopefully people wont get those awful pop up adverts any more


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I ran across it a couple of months ago - looks interesting but I think it would be an expensive afghan at almost $12 a skein. it might be fun to try. --- sam


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this link I'm my email today, I've never heard of ez-knitting. Anyone else?
> 
> https://www.yarnspirations.com/ca-en/yarn/retail-exclusive-yarns/bernat-alize-blanket-ez?utm_campaign=Jan-05-2019_S7A_NEW%2BSALE_Bernat%2BBlanket%2BEZ%2B25off%2BBernat%2BVelvet&utm_medium=email&utm_content=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.yarnspirations.com%2Fyarn%2Fretail-exclusive-yarns%2Fbernat-alize-blanket-ez&utm_source=SalesForceMarketingCloud


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

highlight and delete. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks ever so, Bonnie- I am always on the look out for a good Croissant recipe- had a brilliant one that I used to make when living in Christchurch- I do know it involved the food processor and the kenwood, and used evaporated milk- but do you think I can find it????!!!!!
> 
> It is now in my file: recipes from Sam's Tea Party.
> 
> Edit- oops- did not mean for so much to come through of the recipe- but have not been able to work out how to reduce it!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

What a lovely piece with the log cabin motif. Always loved that. Never made anything though. It would be very nice NOT to get the pop ups that is for sure. However, it is a free site and that is a blessing for all us talkative types!! LOL So I guess some adverts are to be expected these days.
How do you see whether or not a site is a secured one?


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sadly I know of some who can't afford their homes anymore but they stay there and go without food, clothing and medication etc. Very sad as most of their homes are way too large for them and they're only using a few of the rooms, but I mind my own business as it's their decision on whatever they do.


I would agree with you under a lot of circumstances, but not in California. Unless you are going from the Bay Area to some little town in far northern California or leaving the state. In California, taxes are run by the state not individual counties or cities. The going rate is 1% of the selling price of the house = property taxes per year. So if you are in a house you have owned for 20 or 30 years, taxes by today's prices are fairly reasonable (although taxes rise 2% per year--so after 10 years, your taxes are 20% higher anyway) but if you try to buy down, there is no such thing really. So, if you buy a $500,000 house (good luck there aren't any around), your taxes are automatically $5,000 a year. Plus whatever add-ons the county or city have added over the years. For instance we have additional tax for fire department, Healdsburg Hospital, some school bonds, etc. So the $5,000 may be $6 or even $7 a year to start. Retirees as DH and I are, are stuck where we are. After 65, I think it is, you can take your taxes with you to any of the 7 counties that have a reciprocal agreement. But, those are all in southern California, cities, not rural, and we escaped from there in 1971 to a rural area and never looked back. Now is not the time for us to move to a congested, high-crime area. No thanks. So many folks are moving or have moved to Idaho and Oregon or Washington. Conundrum.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will be a blessing. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Meaning hopefully people wont get those awful pop up adverts any more


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this finished this afternoon. Red cabbage rose minky on the back.
> My friend gave me most of the fabrics, she was going to make a quilt but after 2 years decided it would never happen????????
> I will offer it to her but if she is in agreement I'm going to give it to the local museum for their raffle


That does look good, Bonnie- do let us know what will happen with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> highlight and delete. --- sam


Tried that, Sam- didn't cooperate! Like it was a fail!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not absolutely sure on this point- I think maybe you mean the Crescent Rolls that Bonnie posted!


Oh, yes- sorry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HappieGram said:


> Oh, yes- sorry.


No worries- there is an awful lot of us- and even we who have been around almost rising 7 years (I think) can get in muddles!
Plus the Avatar - or User Name is often different from the one you will hear us using!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I'm staring at can not make my mind up wether its starting to look like a Gruffalo or wether to throw It in the corner . It does look slightly better than the picture shows but only slightly , lol maybe I should take my glasses off then it might look a lot better ????maybe I'm just overthinking this whole hat, ignore the fine white cotton that is just to help me get the face in the right place


I can see the beginnings of a gruffalo!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I give most of them away????


martina said:


> That's beautiful. Kind of you to give it away after all that work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Crazy taxes, I'm surprised people can afford that.


MindyT said:


> I would agree with you under a lot of circumstances, but not in California. Unless you are going from the Bay Area to some little town in far northern California or leaving the state. In California, taxes are run by the state not individual counties or cities. The going rate is 1% of the selling price of the house = property taxes per year. So if you are in a house you have owned for 20 or 30 years, taxes by today's prices are fairly reasonable (although taxes rise 2% per year--so after 10 years, your taxes are 20% higher anyway) but if you try to buy down, there is no such thing really. So, if you buy a $500,000 house (good luck there aren't any around), your taxes are automatically $5,000 a year. Plus whatever add-ons the county or city have added over the years. For instance we have additional tax for fire department, Healdsburg Hospital, some school bonds, etc. So the $5,000 may be $6 or even $7 a year to start. Retirees as DH and I are, are stuck where we are. After 65, I think it is, you can take your taxes with you to any of the 7 counties that have a reciprocal agreement. But, those are all in southern California, cities, not rural, and we escaped from there in 1971 to a rural area and never looked back. Now is not the time for us to move to a congested, high-crime area. No thanks. So many folks are moving or have moved to Idaho and Oregon or Washington. Conundrum.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


RIP and hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


So sorry to hear this Kate- always hard to lose a friend, and as you say doubly hard when it was her Birthday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I enjoy watching Shetland , think Douglas Henshall plays a good detective and the scenery is stunning


It is beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hi all! Thanks Sam, Kate and Darowil for this week's start. The lemon bars look yummy but how much cornmeal for the mush, Sam? I don't see it but I'm coming off a second migraine in two day's time so not sure what I'm seeing.
> 
> I think I have to find a new chiropractor...mine retired and the young gal that bought his practice just can't seem to adjust my neck right (reason for the migraines). I fell off a horse and rolled, when I was 14, and had a concussion. My little hometown hospital didn't do any x-rays and when in my late 20's/early 30's I started getting the headaches. My friend (the chiropractor) said I should come in and he'd do x-rays for me at his cost, just to have a look. He discovered that I have a reverse C-curve at the base of my neck, in the back. He's been adjusting it once a month ever since, just to keep things moving and "loose." I've had very few problems but I'm very disappointed that the headaches are back...ugh! Thanks for letting me rant and rave here. I've been up for 4 hours (2:30 a.m. my time). I took some Tylenol with caffeine in it and I think I got ahead of it enough that I won't be sick to my stomach with this one. HATE that!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I should go to a chiropractor too. After I've been knitting for a while, I get a sore neck and then a headache. I always thought it was tension headache but I'm thinking it's more than that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pysanky Pearl's Girls. Seeing yours I've attached some that I've done. A couple of mine are broken on one side due to folks handling the too roughly but I can't bring myself to toss them out...LOL Maybe I'll get back into doing the someday. Still have the materials. Some are my attempt at traditional Ukranian design and some are just me playing around.
> 
> c


Those are beautiful, Gwen. I wish I had the patience to do the wax work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a very large duck egg somewhere stored away to do but haven't been inspired as of yet. The instructor who taught me also made gorgeous jewelry out of them (purposely cutting the eggs). I have a pair of earring she did with a tree of life on them; very light weight but also quite durable as they were made out of goose or duck eggs. She used to have a website with her work on it; I'll see if I can find it and post it if I can. EDIT: Here is a website about my instructor and if you scroll down you can see some of her pysanky. EDIT AGAIN! forgot to post the link...LOL https://www.pysanky.info/Galleries_NA/Friends/Pages/Georgia.html
> I use cubed pork & just put a sweet & sour sauce on it. Brown the meat, add 2 tablespoons of soya sauce, I cup vinegar, 2 cups water & simmer about 15 minutes, then add I cup brown sugar & thicken with cornstarch. I serve it with rice. It's easy & good. I also use that same sauce on meatballs or chicken breast cut in chunks.


Her eggs are gorgeous.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Angela. Sometimes they have gone on the tree but I had been keeping them on a wire tree like holder for the past few years. 
Now I have them in a wooden bowl a friend turned for DH and I as a gift.


angelam said:


> Beautiful eggs Gwen. I see some have threads on them, do you hang them on your Christmas tree?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh goodness...my mom used the "clean your plate" tactic too....would tell me I had joined the "clean plate club"!


RookieRetiree said:


> Since I have a tendency to "clean my plate" as taught from the beginning, my only hope is to limit the amount on the plate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well tonight I made the cabbage rolls; made 3 packages of 4 in each package. Just put 2 into the freezer once the had cooled down. 
I was quite pleased with how they turned out; felt like I had been in touch with Bonnie or some of you that make them. 
DH really liked them.


kiwifrau said:


> This is what I have been doing for awhile now and love it as I never or nearly never have the same meal twice. I even make separate packages when I have leftover cake or cheesecake then just take out what I'd like as I need it. Oh even soups, yep one could say any leftovers are packaged into single sometimes double servings in my house. I call them surprise suppers, lol!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hugs, Kate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hadn't noticed come to think of it but I am so glad. It had bothered me lately that I would see a notice when logging on saying site not secure. Good move of the admin!


Poledra65 said:


> Did you all notice that suddenly KP is a secured site? A very nice surprise when I came on last night.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry Kathy.
> 
> Cornmeal Mush
> 
> Yummy! Thank you, Sam!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> yesterday while caregiver was here, I made my list of things to do. After she left,I felt tired but got up and refreshed myself then set forth. I did all errands on right side of loop. Library, to get a new book being held for me, Health Food store, pay cable in person to save $5 a month, Pharmacy, another Pharmacy, a general store to buy DH another set of night wear. Hospital for 2nd follow-up mammography, P.O.and home. They read the mamo while I was there... No Cancer. (I have a sister that did)
> 
> I cleaned out leftovers for dinner and tried Instant pot again. I cooked hard boiled eggs in 5 minutes x3 batches, as I could only get 7 eggs in at a time on the rack. That would have been plenty if I had not been going to a potluck today, and another tomorrow. I then cooked winter squash in 4 minutes. I am real impressed so far as it goes so fast. I look up Instant pot and then what I want to cook and their directions are clear. It has worked so far just as stated. I love it as I don't have to stand on my hips so long fixing it. No flavor was lost and time was gained. I like it, I like it, I Like it.


I also love mine. I have used it several days every week since I got it. The two things I have to keep reminding myself is to always add liquid and to remember to put the stainless steel pot in before adding ingredients. Tuesday I ordered a steamer basket and glass cover from Amazon. Still waiting for it. There are a few other things I want to order to use in the instant pot, like the spring-form pan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's been about 12 years since I last did any; don't know if my hands are steady enough anymore. Maybe closer to Easter I'll try doing some again.


gottastch said:


> Love the eggs!!!! I don't know that my hands would be steady enough... just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That got me thinking , Ive done 4 pair I think 2 for christmas , one with sheep on and the ones with flowers all over , cant think of any others but I have started a new pair for valentines day , considering I wasnt sure I liked knitting socks Ive certainly knit a few at least 10 pair , I know not a lot compared to you or Margaret but a lot for me , definitely think ive caught the sock bug ????


Lol, :sm24: They are a great go to project, as easy or hard as you want them to be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've got my first consultation scheduled for Monday at 9:00 A.M. We shall see :sm01:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just talked to her this morning & she said she's terribly short of breath the last few days. Not sounding good.


No, that doesn't sound good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Her Dad had not kept the best of health for a very long time. Zoe has her piano at home, and still plays the organ for both the Catholic and Anglican congregations in her town. I do remember her for her musical knowledge!


And they were driving a few hours if I remember correctly, to visit him. Great that she's still playing for both churches, that will definitely fill a Sunday. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I thought they were rather hilarious- if a bit riske! (sorry don't know how to achieve accents on the keyboard- I am always amazed at the extra symbols Sonja has!)


I think they have the ability to do a lot more symbol wise and emoji on Apple devices than we do on windows devices, also cell phones have a lot more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It just ticks me off that every major thing has been taken care of in the 40 years we've been here. Anything that was major was taken care of by certified contractors under city permits. Roof, furnace&AC, foundation, windows, siding, landscaping, inside updating, etc.have all been done. I'm afraid I'm taking it personally that we've been neglectful.


I can't blame you, I'd feel the same way I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Has to be one of Murphy's Laws, don't you think!!!????


Or a conspiracy, I think Ryssa and Gizmo hide them so that I can pet them more often. :sm19: :sm23:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I should go to a chiropractor too. After I've been knitting for a while, I get a sore neck and then a headache. I always thought it was tension headache but I'm thinking it's more than that.


Could very well be, Budasha. I try to be very careful with my posture and to not be looking down...really down...and I take breaks and do stretches but when something's not right and the tightness crawls up the back of my neck/head and then starts shooting pains to my forehead, I'm done for. I try different things that the chiropractor taught me but sometimes it just doesn't work. It would be good for you to get checked to make sure nothing is wrong.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is rather important that the yarn is fairly loose when you carry it- if it is pulled tight at all- the work sort of buckles!


Yes, and consistency is good too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KayeJo, if you follow this link there is a video of my instructor (Stephanie Jones) doing her pysanky. 



 By the way, she is also an actor and comedian. A delightful person; very down to earth. She lives about 25 miles from me in an old farmhouse much like mine, or at least she did about 12 years ago. It was quite a coincident that DH new her through the theatre before I ever met her. (I don't know if she's been in any movies recently)


Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: An ostrich egg would certainly give a large area to work with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful knitting kaye - anxious to see the finished pair. --- sam


Thank you, me too. :sm04:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pysanky Pearl's Girls. Seeing yours I've attached some that I've done. A couple of mine are broken on one side due to folks handling the too roughly but I can't bring myself to toss them out...LOL Maybe I'll get back into doing the someday. Still have the materials. Some are my attempt at traditional Ukranian design and some are just me playing around.
> 
> c


Nice. Did you shellac or something after?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont leave long floats twist the yarn at least every 3 sts then the inside turns out very neat and no messy loose loops to catch your toes on


That's what I usually do, and I try to stagger my catches, so that they aren't on top of each other.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this finished this afternoon. Red cabbage rose minky on the back.
> My friend gave me most of the fabrics, she was going to make a quilt but after 2 years decided it would never happen????????
> I will offer it to her but if she is in agreement I'm going to give it to the local museum for their raffle


It's beautiful!! 
Great idea to donate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> meaning what? --- sam


Less chance of getting a virus on this site, or any other corruption. Also, hopefully less pop up adds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> What a lovely piece with the log cabin motif. Always loved that. Never made anything though. It would be very nice NOT to get the pop ups that is for sure. However, it is a free site and that is a blessing for all us talkative types!! LOL So I guess some adverts are to be expected these days.
> How do you see whether or not a site is a secured one?


If it has a little paddlelock on the address bar, it's a secured site, if it has an i, it's not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had just gotten a new set of dpns in sizes for socks in the mail today. Switched the socks I am knitting onto the new ones as the ones (size 1) I was using were really too long and awkward. About 10 rows later, knitting away one snapped and stabbed into my finger! Nothing serious but I was so ticked off. I made a quick trip to the one and only "yarn" store and they had some Hiya Hiya out of steel so I got a set of size 1. LOVE them. Very, very sharp and I'm finding myself moving along a bit faster. About to do short row heels on sock #1 but decided to take a little break.


Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: Yes, always dpn's, but for some reason I never seem to have enough sets in the size I want to use.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


So sorry for the loss of your friend, that was fast, but on the other hand, very good that she didn't suffer or linger for any period either, not that that makes the loss any easier. HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Never liked being away from my hubby longer than 3 nights, days were OK as I was at conferences it was the nights I hated. He could have come with me but he never wanted to.
> 
> Yes I need KayeJo here also, lol! Yesterday would have been the perfect day to paint as it was so sunny and bright. I am going to finish the 2 rooms one of these days but only when my friend is here.... I wonder why!!!!!!! LOL. ????????????????????


Lol! Yes, good to wait until he's there to at least make sure you are stable on the ladder. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The padlock showed up at the top of my page about a month ago


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps the sock bug is contagious Sonja as I'm really enjoying the pair I'm working on. Of course, mine are very basic/vanilla socks as they say. But if these go well perhaps I'll become confident enough to start challenging myself.


Swedenme said:


> That got me thinking , Ive done 4 pair I think 2 for christmas , one with sheep on and the ones with flowers all over , cant think of any others but I have started a new pair for valentines day , considering I wasnt sure I liked knitting socks Ive certainly knit a few at least 10 pair , I know not a lot compared to you or Margaret but a lot for me , definitely think ive caught the sock bug ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Not on mine, or at least on this KTP page.


Weird.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Julie. Like I said, don't know if my hands will be steady enough now but may give it a go in a few months.


Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! Gwen your artistic talent definitely shows through in these!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon. 

Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful eggs Pearls Girls


Thank you. They were a delightful diversion to take DH to, and fun to make and see what others made.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I feel very blessed to have had her as my instructor. I went to her home and we just sat together, one-on-one for an afternoon. 
She was very encouraging and I felt very relaxed with her guidance. I'll try to remember to take a picture of the earrings I bought from her at that time. Can't right now do it as DH has already gone to bed and they are in the bedroom.


Lurker 2 said:


> I followed the link- her work is spectacular, Gwen!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jinx said:


> I also love mine. I have used it several days every week since I got it. The two things I have to keep reminding myself is to always add liquid and to remember to put the stainless steel pot in before adding ingredients. Tuesday I ordered a steamer basket and glass cover from Amazon. Still waiting for it. There are a few other things I want to order to use in the instant pot, like the spring-form pan.


I love mine too. I try to cook in it several times a week.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> I still have a few one of my daughters made for me....I so want her to make some more...have a couple of goose eggs left and a chicken egg maybe 2 left. They are very fragile, so do eventually break. She volunteers at ESL and maybe she'll do a project with the children there....I can hint at least......


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

to do them wrong side out do you just cast on then turn them inside out? That does sound like it would be a little easier to do the floats that way. You should do a video of you doing that and post it....hint, hint! :sm04: :sm02: :sm04:


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, you can do it, just don't carry floats more than five stitches, when catching floats the main thing is to do it the same way every time. I'm working these wrong side out, and it's actually working quite well, I don't usually have a tension problem with my floats, but this is working really well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw that too Bonnie but it is such a short trip for us to the nearest grocery store (small one that is) I'll pass and buy them. 
DH LOVES crescent rolls.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Just yesterday I saw a recipe for home made crescent rolls
> 
> https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/copycat-crescent-dough


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hadn't noticed come to think of it but I am so glad. It had bothered me lately that I would see a notice when logging on saying site not secure. Good move of the admin!


Me too, it is great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo, if you follow this link there is a video of my instructor (Stephanie Jones) doing her pysanky.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, she is also an actor and comedian. A delightful person; very down to earth. She lives about 25 miles from me in an old farmhouse much like mine, or at least she did about 12 years ago. It was quite a coincident that DH new her through the theatre before I ever met her. (I don't know if she's been in any movies recently)


That's so cool!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had just gotten a new set of dpns in sizes for socks in the mail today. Switched the socks I am knitting onto the new ones as the ones (size 1) I was using were really too long and awkward. About 10 rows later, knitting away one snapped and stabbed into my finger! Nothing serious but I was so ticked off. I made a quick trip to the one and only "yarn" store and they had some Hiya Hiya out of steel so I got a set of size 1. LOVE them. Very, very sharp and I'm finding myself moving along a bit faster. About to do short row heels on sock #1 but decided to take a little break.


Oh no! Good that you were able to get another set, I love Addi's and metal Hiya Hiya's, I don't like wood or metal that is not really pointy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


I sure hope you feel much better very soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> to do them wrong side out do you just cast on then turn the inside out? That does sound like it would be a little easier to do the floats that way. You should do a video of you doing that and post it....hint, hint! :sm04: :sm02: :sm04:


Do your cuff or heel the regular way, then turn them inside out when you are ready to start the leg or foot, and you will be working on the back needle instead of the front needle. Just a sec and I'll post a pic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Evelyn, I went and looked at the pattern on the Lion Brand site. Boy that sure takes a lot of yarn; 15 skeins of the Fisherman's weight.Did notice it was on sale but still that is a lot of yarn. How many skeins would it take if you did it in worsted weight? I imagine it would take even more yarn for something that size. We have a store here called Ollie's and they very frequently have yarn for extremely low, low price. 
(like $2 a skein or less sometimes) If you let me know how many skeins in worsted I'll keep my eye out for you. It is always a name brand yarn too. Ollie's buys out stores that are going out of business or their overstock which is how they can offer it so much more reasonably. They have just about anything you could want too. I get the coffee pods we use there at a big discount compared to grocery stores, etc.


EJS said:


> Hi Gwen,
> I will be crocheting it. I have a pattern I got from Lion Brand Yarns website. It only has one size that is about 44x56 when done with their Wool-Ease which is a 5-bulky. I haven't really made up my mind on a color yet. Leaning to a pale sage I think....
> I am also considering making it in a worsted weight and maybe more repeats of the pattern to get a larger size that isn't so heavy. Decisions, decisions...
> Ev


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh, venting grills, hmmm when did I clean mine last, lol! Country house I do all the time, City House, oops haven't done those so thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Hate the idea of paying for a stager but I've come to realize it probably would pay off in the end. She has 4 bedrooms upstairs, 2 are furnished, 1 is an office the 4th is a junk room so to speak, at least in my opinion. She has an extra dining room table and chairs in there plus a huge treadmill. How on earth the movers got that monster up there I really don't know.
> The nanny's quarters is filled with junk also, mind you that's been mostly my doing as I've been putting things in there while tidying other rooms up. Then I go through and sort into piles for charity, recycling or garbage.
> ...


Red rose tea ornaments.... dont have those, but I have the ceramic animals red rose had in their boxes. And yes, what to do with them. Not really suitable for young children. So I also have them in a tin. What we don't collect, right? My dad knows I want his cuckoo clock. It was given to my parents as a wedding gift from his Dutch co workers. They wrote all their names in special handwriting on a large parchment rolled up as a scroll. He's pretty insistent the scroll goes along with the clock. Lol all names I don't even remotely recognize! In fact my mother probably didn't know most of them!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a moment to share a good day with *nittergma* who came to Take Flight to share the morning.
She helped me to serve breakfast and then a simple lunch of hot pulled pork sandwiches and various salads as well as deli meats and cheeses for cold sandwiches. Of course, we had hot and cold drinks and a number of breakfast items such as cinnamon rolls with maple frosting on top, juice and chocolate milk. Latecomers made do with cold sandwiches of cheese and lunch meats and some chips we had.

Discovered several who had missed Christmas gifts shared out last week so we corrected that one. Most everyone is short of clean socks, especially at this time of year when lack of laundry facilities and the winter weather make it impossible to hand wash undergarments and get them dry when sleeping rough. Friends from one of the local churches brought in several sweatshirts and warm coats from the clothing closet they manage. Several rich blessings for those who'd missed the chance earlier.

Noni, *nittergma.*, just kept serving and later washing/drying dishes and work surfaces until we were done to close up the building. Thank you, Noni, for being so competent and helpful today. You're a blessing.

Ohio Joy :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Since I have a tendency to "clean my plate" as taught from the beginning, my only hope is to limit the amount on the plate.


same with me. . . but, it all looks and is so tasty


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They have it at the JoAnn Fabric store here. It is really soft and seems to be really a quick way to knit a blanket. I don't know how you'd do anything but a plain knit stitch though. Here is a link to a youtube video on using it. 



 got this link I'm my email today, I've never heard of ez-knitting. Anyone else?

https://www.yarnspirations.com/ca-en/yarn/retail-exclusive-yarns/bernat-alize-blanket-ez?utm_campaign=Jan-05-2019_S7A_NEW%2BSALE_Bernat%2BBlanket%2BEZ%2B25off%2BBernat%2BVelvet&utm_medium=email&utm_content=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.yarnspirations.com%2Fyarn%2Fretail-exclusive-yarns%2Fbernat-alize-blanket-ez&utm_source=SalesForceMarketingCloud[/quote]


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Maatje, Congratulations from me too, how exciting a special chosen granddaughter.


Lovely card. Thank you. Continued prayers are still wanted as the final papers won't be signed until Monday. The kids have the baby so are bonding with her. Always a roller coaster nail biter ride. I'm trying hard to be respectful of the birth mom as well. Must be hard for her to say the least. Bitter sweet all the way around.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Did you all notice that suddenly KP is a secured site? A very nice surprise when I came on last night.


Seriously? How did you figure that out?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great news on multiple fronts. I haven't tried eggs yet, but will do so this week. I made the chicken teriyaki in the IP yesterday.


I think that I will order another inner pot as I could do 2 things one right after the other. If this works so well. . . I should release some of my other cook wear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sure hope the dizziness passes soon Tami.


It has for the most part. I am thinking that part, or most, of it is having done so much knitting in a relatively short amount of time. My shoulder muscles have tightened considerably, which does cause me issues. I've done very little since yesterday afternoon when it started. As long as I wasn't turning and bending, as in unloading and loading dishwasher, I was ok. It does make me tired, so also thinking it's part of the essential tremors, as the balance has been off more that usual, and the tremors have been a bit more bothersome. I am also more tired after the holidays, and everything related to getting ready for them. It's the old do too much, then pay for it later. I changed the sheets on the bed, and finally loaded and ran the dishwasher, and brought up the load of clothes out of the dryer. They've been folded, and went after Chinese for supper. More than enough for one day. I do still need to make DH's lunch for work tomorrow, then bed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The padlock showed up at the top of my page about a month ago


Padlock?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Right at the top Lynette in your search bar or thats where mine is ,


I'm afraid I'm in the same boat. Scanned the entire top of the page and don't see any padlock!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Maatje! It kind of started the day off on the wrong foot- did not help that it ended up with (for us) intense heat- and the inevitable humidity- I was very cranky.
> A bit on the war path most of the day.
> Ah well, such is life!
> I do get tired of having to fight my own battles.


I bet you do. And humidity and heat are enough to make anyone cranky. Praying things go better for you,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, Kate, Margaret. Big Thanks for the new start. Interesting that I made teriyaki chicken for dinner. As part of my New Year resolution, I'm making pre-portioned meals to manage calories. So, I'm using the muffin tins and small ramekins for my meals. I'll make chicken teriyaki won tons with the left overs.
> 
> The lemon bars sound great.
> 
> I had a brainstorm to call the last inspector to help us create a document outlining the things seen (moisture in attic - fan wasn't working and needed more fans-done), bare roofing nails (now covered), etc. We put together a packet with the roofing company's evaluation, structural engineer's review of an ugly beam in the crawl space (determined to be structurally sound) and electrician's review & minor work done. We have all the paid invoices & evaluations in the packet and will have the inspector create a "wrapper" as an inspection addendum indicating that his concerns have been eliminated once he had the accompanying documentation we supplied. Cross your fingers that this will eliminate the skittishness of any potential new buyers next time.


That was an inspired brain storm! Fingers crossed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> giggle snort


Welcome back!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for this tip Sonja. I've now started a file called TIPS for colorwork socks and have listed this and KayeJo's tip in it. 


Swedenme said:


> Dont leave long floats twist the yarn at least every 3 sts then the inside turns out very neat and no messy loose loops to catch your toes on


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone's having a great new year so far.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new week.
> I got the shopping done, it was a long day.
> Pearl's Girls sent me these photos to post for her, amazing eggs.


Nicely done!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous quilt Bonnie! I love the contrast in the dark and light fabric. Just absolutely gorgeous!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this finished this afternoon. Red cabbage rose minky on the back.
> My friend gave me most of the fabrics, she was going to make a quilt but after 2 years decided it would never happen????????
> I will offer it to her but if she is in agreement I'm going to give it to the local museum for their raffle


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> That usually means he wants to go to the hardware store, Menards or Lowes...ugh. My mom couldn't take NSAIDs but I can't remember why right now...don't know if that means I can't as well? I'll have to check it out. Thank you!!!


Nsaids can cause anaphylaxis as well as any other meds you are allergic to. Otherwise OK. Eggs made my mother sick as she was allergic to sulphur. I eat eggs all the time and am not bothered.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear you lost a friend so quickly Kate. I sure hope this wasn't one of your gal pals you take trips with (friends from college I believe they are.) Even though, losing a friend regardless the connection is hard especially when it happens so quickly. 
Prayers for you and her family.

Good that the family get together went well.


KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Such a pain when our doctors retire! Hope you find a chiro who can help you. There are certainly variations in them. Good you are progressing on the Afghan. Sorry you aren't enjoying it so much. Certainly a real labor of love then!


Always choose your Dr by age. Too young and he hasn't learned all he needs to practice. Too old and they retire. Dr should be old enough to have some practice and younger than you so that hopefully he will outlive you, thus being there when you need him/her. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks Kaye-Jo for posting my lame attempt at Pysanky, and nice color work.


I don't think it was a lame attempt! You did far better than I could.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are having a good nights sleep Tami and wake up with no dizzyness today , its the christnas lights that I miss , they seem to make the room more cheerful and cosy


I slept 9 hours! The Christmas lights to make the room warm and cheerful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just a moment to share a good day with *nittergma* who came to Take Flight to share the morning.
> She helped me to serve breakfast and then a simple lunch of pulled pork sandwiches and various salads as well as deli meats and cheeses for cold sandwiches. Of course, we had hot and cold drinks and a number of breakfast items such as cinnamon rolls with maple frosting on top, juice and chocolate milk. Latecomers made do with cold sandwiches of cheese and lunch meats and some chips we had.
> 
> Discovered several who had missed Christmas gifts shared out last week so we corrected that one. Most everyone is short of clean socks, especially at this time of year when lack of laundry facilities and the winter weather make it impossible to hand wash undergarments and get them dry when sleeping rough. Friends from one of the local churches brought in several sweatshirts and warm coats from the clothing closet they manage. Several rich blessings for those who'd missed the chance earlier.
> ...


Wonderful that Noni was able to go and visit/help out, and that those that had missed on Christmas goodies were able to get some things they need. :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, a spray shellac. It's funny, we have a very good friend who has only been in the US for about 10 years; she from the Ukraine. 
One summer a few years after moving here she went home for a few months visit with her father & family and asked us what she would like her to bring us when she came back. She said everyone there in the Ukraine thought we were nuts wanting something so boring and common as a gift from there and they tried to convince her to bring something else. She brought us the pysanky however they are painted on wooden eggs so not the traditional pysanky eggs. And by the way....your work is not lame....I thought they were lovely.


Pearls Girls said:


> Nice. Did you shellac or something after?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lovely card. Thank you. Continued prayers are still wanted as the final papers won't be signed until Monday. The kids have the baby so are bonding with her. Always a roller coaster nail biter ride. I'm trying hard to be respectful of the birth mom as well. Must be hard for her to say the least. Bitter sweet all the way around.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hi all! Thanks Sam, Kate and Darowil for this week's start. The lemon bars look yummy but how much cornmeal for the mush, Sam? I don't see it but I'm coming off a second migraine in two day's time so not sure what I'm seeing.
> 
> I think I have to find a new chiropractor...mine retired and the young gal that bought his practice just can't seem to adjust my neck right (reason for the migraines). I fell off a horse and rolled, when I was 14, and had a concussion. My little hometown hospital didn't do any x-rays and when in my late 20's/early 30's I started getting the headaches. My friend (the chiropractor) said I should come in and he'd do x-rays for me at his cost, just to have a look. He discovered that I have a reverse C-curve at the base of my neck, in the back. He's been adjusting it once a month ever since, just to keep things moving and "loose." I've had very few problems but I'm very disappointed that the headaches are back...ugh! Thanks for letting me rant and rave here. I've been up for 4 hours (2:30 a.m. my time). I took some Tylenol with caffeine in it and I think I got ahead of it enough that I won't be sick to my stomach with this one. HATE that!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I hope you managed to get ahead of the migraine. And that you can find another chiropractor that can help you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Seriously? How did you figure that out?


https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-582092-25.html and there is a lock in front of the https, which denotes a secure site, it used to say:
i www.knittingparadise.com.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you recover quickly from your fever and cold. Wishing you and Bill a happy new year!


Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I think that I will order another inner pot as I could do 2 things one right after the other. If this works so well. . . I should release some of my other cook wear.


Marla wants another inner pot also, and the glass lid and steamer basket.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Too bad we aren't closer Pearls Girls....I can only imagine all the crafts we could do together!


Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you. They were a delightful diversion to take DH to, and fun to make and see what others made.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks KayeJo....this is very helpful and cool! I'm going to try to copy these pictures and put in my new Tips file! EDIT: 
it worked...it's now in my folder!


Poledra65 said:


> Do your cuff or heel the regular way, then turn them inside out when you are ready to start the leg or foot, and you will be working on the back needle instead of the front needle. Just a sec and I'll post a pic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> yesterday while caregiver was here, I made my list of things to do. After she left,I felt tired but got up and refreshed myself then set forth. I did all errands on right side of loop. Library, to get a new book being held for me, Health Food store, pay cable in person to save $5 a month, Pharmacy, another Pharmacy, a general store to buy DH another set of night wear. Hospital for 2nd follow-up mammography, P.O.and home. They read the mamo while I was there... No Cancer. (I have a sister that did)
> 
> I cleaned out leftovers for dinner and tried Instant pot again. I cooked hard boiled eggs in 5 minutes x3 batches, as I could only get 7 eggs in at a time on the rack. That would have been plenty if I had not been going to a potluck today, and another tomorrow. I then cooked winter squash in 4 minutes. I am real impressed so far as it goes so fast. I look up Instant pot and then what I want to cook and their directions are clear. It has worked so far just as stated. I love it as I don't have to stand on my hips so long fixing it. No flavor was lost and time was gained. I like it, I like it, I Like it.


So glad to hear no cancer


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> It just ticks me off that every major thing has been taken care of in the 40 years we've been here. Anything that was major was taken care of by certified contractors under city permits. Roof, furnace&AC, foundation, windows, siding, landscaping, inside updating, etc.have all been done. I'm afraid I'm taking it personally that we've been neglectful.


You need to learn not to take everything personal. Often times people get out of agreement as they were too short sighted when they made decision, now need to find excuses to get out with their shirt still on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful and creative cheesecake birthday cake. So glad you posted it.
> Enjoyed the painted eggs.
> Working on the linen thread doily. Must say that I will never, ever, buy linen thread for anything I ever knit again. I feel for the early day knitters who had this, wool and cotton as their threads and linen was considered the creme d la creme of doily making thread. I love having a nice wool/acrylic, cotton/acrylic and just a plain acrylic thread. This feels like knitting with flax straw, which, of course, is the source of this thread. Did learn that linen is used for book binding, is cooler than cotton and very strong. Not sure a doily needs to be exceptionally cool or strong.


Linen is wonderful. Yes, coarse and stiff while working with it, but as a shawl for summer it's wonderful! The more it is washed, the softer it gets. Of course, doilies don't get washed much. Depending on the use of the doily, it could need to be strong.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly certain I could not, either- my hands have a bit of a wobble/tremor now-a-days.
> 
> Well done Pearls Girls.


Thank you. . .we were all shaky.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad to hear you are some better Tami. I am trying to not feel guilty on days I don't get much done. Like you, I tend to do too much some days and then pay for it later. We both need to remember it will still be there and to just not push ourselves too much. 
Easier said then done though isn't it.


tami_ohio said:


> It has for the most part. I am thinking that part, or most, of it is having done so much knitting in a relatively short amount of time. My shoulder muscles have tightened considerably, which does cause me issues. I've done very little since yesterday afternoon when it started. As long as I wasn't turning and bending, as in unloading and loading dishwasher, I was ok. It does make me tired, so also thinking it's part of the essential tremors, as the balance has been off more that usual, and the tremors have been a bit more bothersome. I am also more tired after the holidays, and everything related to getting ready for them. It's the old do too much, then pay for it later. I changed the sheets on the bed, and finally loaded and ran the dishwasher, and brought up the load of clothes out of the dryer. They've been folded, and went after Chinese for supper. More than enough for one day. I do still need to make DH's lunch for work tomorrow, then bed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice pysanky Pearl's Girls. Seeing yours I've attached some that I've done. A couple of mine are broken on one side due to folks handling the too roughly but I can't bring myself to toss them out...LOL Maybe I'll get back into doing the someday. Still have the materials. Some are my attempt at traditional Ukranian design and some are just me playing around.
> 
> c


Nice work!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Look at the left corner of where you would type an address and you should see it....I'm on an apple and that is where it appears. The symbol looks like a padlock/combination lock used on lockers in schools or on a shed, etc.


Maatje said:


> Padlock?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> You need to learn not to take everything personal. Often times people get out of agreement as they were too short sighted when they made decision, now need to find excuses to get out with their shirt still on.


Not everything; but did on this. I'm over it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, cabbage rolls! Couldn't think of the right term; sorry if I was misleading....LOLOL.


I knew what you meant! We call them by both names.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I chuckled when I realized I had called it stuffed cabbage and kept envisioning a large whole cabbage stuffed! THAT would be one heck of a meal...LOL


tami_ohio said:


> I knew what you meant! We call them by both names.


 :sm04: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I've had enough of a break so I'm heading back to my socks. I would say I'm crossing my fingers they turn out well but hey, if I crossed my fingers I couldn't hold the dpns! TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh, venting grills, hmmm when did I clean mine last, lol! Country house I do all the time, City House, oops haven't done those so thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Hate the idea of paying for a stager but I've come to realize it probably would pay off in the end. She has 4 bedrooms upstairs, 2 are furnished, 1 is an office the 4th is a junk room so to speak, at least in my opinion. She has an extra dining room table and chairs in there plus a huge treadmill. How on earth the movers got that monster up there I really don't know.
> The nanny's quarters is filled with junk also, mind you that's been mostly my doing as I've been putting things in there while tidying other rooms up. Then I go through and sort into piles for charity, recycling or garbage.
> ...


Those Red Rose Tea figurines are collector items! You might try putting them on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Did you all notice that suddenly KP is a secured site? A very nice surprise when I came on last night.


No, I hadn't. That's great!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this finished this afternoon. Red cabbage rose minky on the back.
> My friend gave me most of the fabrics, she was going to make a quilt but after 2 years decided it would never happen????????
> I will offer it to her but if she is in agreement I'm going to give it to the local museum for their raffle


Imagine when your friend sees this quilt she would love to keep it as it's another beauty Bonnie. Of course would be wonderful if you could donate for the museum's raffle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've got my first consultation scheduled for Monday at 9:00 A.M. We shall see :sm01:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just talked to her this morning & she said she's terribly short of breath the last few days. Not sounding good.


Sending prayers for her.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jinx said:


> I also love mine. I have used it several days every week since I got it. The two things I have to keep reminding myself is to always add liquid and to remember to put the stainless steel pot in before adding ingredients. Tuesday I ordered a steamer basket and glass cover from Amazon. Still waiting for it. There are a few other things I want to order to use in the instant pot, like the spring-form pan.


My DD gave me the egg racks, glass lid, plastic lid and new rings so to have different for sweet than savory. I ordered the Spring Form pan in red. It is pretty small but will learn to use it. It is only a 7"pan. I was thinking if I had 2 cooking pots, I could make like savory in one and veggies in other or what ever, one right after the other.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

MindyT said:


> I would agree with you under a lot of circumstances, but not in California. Unless you are going from the Bay Area to some little town in far northern California or leaving the state. In California, taxes are run by the state not individual counties or cities. The going rate is 1% of the selling price of the house = property taxes per year. So if you are in a house you have owned for 20 or 30 years, taxes by today's prices are fairly reasonable (although taxes rise 2% per year--so after 10 years, your taxes are 20% higher anyway) but if you try to buy down, there is no such thing really. So, if you buy a $500,000 house (good luck there aren't any around), your taxes are automatically $5,000 a year. Plus whatever add-ons the county or city have added over the years. For instance we have additional tax for fire department, Healdsburg Hospital, some school bonds, etc. So the $5,000 may be $6 or even $7 a year to start. Retirees as DH and I are, are stuck where we are. After 65, I think it is, you can take your taxes with you to any of the 7 counties that have a reciprocal agreement. But, those are all in southern California, cities, not rural, and we escaped from there in 1971 to a rural area and never looked back. Now is not the time for us to move to a congested, high-crime area. No thanks. So many folks are moving or have moved to Idaho and Oregon or Washington. Conundrum.


certainly glad our property taxes aren't the same as yours. :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this link I'm my email today, I've never heard of ez-knitting. Anyone else?
> 
> https://www.yarnspirations.com/ca-en/yarn/retail-exclusive-yarns/bernat-alize-blanket-ez?utm_campaign=Jan-05-2019_S7A_NEW%2BSALE_Bernat%2BBlanket%2BEZ%2B25off%2BBernat%2BVelvet&utm_medium=email&utm_content=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.yarnspirations.com%2Fyarn%2Fretail-exclusive-yarns%2Fbernat-alize-blanket-ez&utm_source=SalesForceMarketingCloud


I've only seen it in the last few months.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


So sorry about your friend passing on Kate. May she RIP.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well tonight I made the cabbage rolls; made 3 packages of 4 in each package. Just put 2 into the freezer once the had cooled down.
> I was quite pleased with how they turned out; felt like I had been in touch with Bonnie or some of you that make them.
> DH really liked them.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Evelyn, I went and looked at the pattern on the Lion Brand site. Boy that sure takes a lot of yarn; 15 skeins of the Fisherman's weight.Did notice it was on sale but still that is a lot of yarn. How many skeins would it take if you did it in worsted weight? I imagine it would take even more yarn for something that size. We have a store here called Ollie's and they very frequently have yarn for extremely low, low price.
> (like $2 a skein or less sometimes) If you let me know how many skeins in worsted I'll keep my eye out for you. It is always a name brand yarn too. Ollie's buys out stores that are going out of business or their overstock which is how they can offer it so much more reasonably. They have just about anything you could want too. I get the coffee pods we use there at a big discount compared to grocery stores, etc.


Gwen, It is a massive amount of yarn. Part of the reason I have not ventured to get it. I need to redo the math to figure the worsted again. This has been sitting on the back burner for a couple years now. I will let you know. I also need to check out the LYS here. She has a discount room from what I understand. If I could just remember the day of the week I would remember to get down there on a Thursday evening when a group meets up to knit, crochet and just visit after hours. I really would enjoy meeting more people who are like minded. 
Ev


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this finished this afternoon. Red cabbage rose minky on the back.
> My friend gave me most of the fabrics, she was going to make a quilt but after 2 years decided it would never happen????????
> I will offer it to her but if she is in agreement I'm going to give it to the local museum for their raffle


That's beautiful!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo, if you follow this link there is a video of my instructor (Stephanie Jones) doing her pysanky.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, she is also an actor and comedian. A delightful person; very down to earth. She lives about 25 miles from me in an old farmhouse much like mine, or at least she did about 12 years ago. It was quite a coincident that DH new her through the theatre before I ever met her. (I don't know if she's been in any movies recently)


I see she is using electric needle. I didn't get to try that one.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Weird.


I found it and the Padlock is there, lol! 
Duh Lynnette, as it was explained clearly where to find it but silly me I'm blind as a bat, lol! :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Get well soon, you are missed. Hugs to you too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, no, Kate. My condolences on the loss of your friend 


KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


I am so sorry to hear this. Hugs.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Red rose tea ornaments.... dont have those, but I have the ceramic animals red rose had in their boxes. And yes, what to do with them. Not really suitable for young children. So I also have them in a tin. What we don't collect, right? My dad knows I want his cuckoo clock. It was given to my parents as a wedding gift from his Dutch co workers. They wrote all their names in special handwriting on a large parchment rolled up as a scroll. He's pretty insistent the scroll goes along with the clock. Lol all names I don't even remotely recognize! In fact my mother probably didn't know most of them!


What a beautiful wedding gift for your parents to have received and good that you know the story behind the scroll.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I should go to a chiropractor too. After I've been knitting for a while, I get a sore neck and then a headache. I always thought it was tension headache but I'm thinking it's more than that.


A chiropractor may or may not help, depending on the cause. Your neck gets sore because having it bent with your head looking down is not a natural position for it to be in, and strains the neck muscles, along with the shoulder muscles. Which can cause headaches. It certainly contributes to mine. Also, the blood vessels/veins run THROUGH the shoulder muscles, so when your shoulder muscles get really tight it cuts off blood supply to the head/hands.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


I hope you all better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's what I meant, the little animals
The cuckoo clock will be a wonderful keepsake of your parents. I have the China cabinet the community gave my parents as a wedding gift in1942. I guess they collected from all the neighbors & bought it ãs was the tradition at the time.
[
quote=Maatje]Red rose tea ornaments.... dont have those, but I have the ceramic animals red rose had in their boxes. And yes, what to do with them. Not really suitable for young children. So I also have them in a tin. What we don't collect, right? My dad knows I want his cuckoo clock. It was given to my parents as a wedding gift from his Dutch co workers. They wrote all their names in special handwriting on a large parchment rolled up as a scroll. He's pretty insistent the scroll goes along with the clock. Lol all names I don't even remotely recognize! In fact my mother probably didn't know most of them![/quote]


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> I'm afraid I'm in the same boat. Scanned the entire top of the page and don't see any padlock!


They mean at the top of the page where it's https:/www.knittingparadise.com/

Took me awhile to understand it also as I thought they meant in the "Search Box" of KTP I couldn't find a Search Box anywhere on KP's site, lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Padlock?


Look at your address bar at the top of your screen where you would type in www. whatever. There is a green closed padlock that indicates it is a secure site.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks KayeJo....this is very helpful and cool! I'm going to try to copy these pictures and put in my new Tips file! EDIT:
> it worked...it's now in my folder!


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, a spray shellac. It's funny, we have a very good friend who has only been in the US for about 10 years; she from the Ukraine.
> One summer a few years after moving here she went home for a few months visit with her father & family and asked us what she would like her to bring us when she came back. She said everyone there in the Ukraine thought we were nuts wanting something so boring and common as a gift from there and they tried to convince her to bring something else. She brought us the pysanky however they are painted on wooden eggs so not the traditional pysanky eggs. And by the way....your work is not lame....I thought they were lovely.


I couldn't think as we had to work quickly. . .they are supposed to be overall designs. Mine are not symmetrical, just random drawings of a rooster and plants and hen on one and scribbles and designs on the brown egg. I brought home 4 other eggs to practice on. She has her husband empty the egg. I am going to try to see how steady I can be at my age. . . It was a break from obligations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I chuckled when I realized I had called it stuffed cabbage and kept envisioning a large whole cabbage stuffed! THAT would be one heck of a meal...LOL
> 
> :sm04: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm06: :sm23: It would be a challenge to stuff for sure.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Those Red Rose Tea figurines are collector items! You might try putting them on ebay or craigslist.


Oh, Believe it or not, I actually wondered about that. Must remember to look on eBay later. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've had enough of a break so I'm heading back to my socks. I would say I'm crossing my fingers they turn out well but hey, if I crossed my fingers I couldn't hold the dpns! TTYL


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No, I hadn't. That's great!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I found it and the Padlock is there, lol!
> Duh Lynnette, as it was explained clearly where to find it but silly me I'm blind as a bat, lol! :sm12: :sm12:


 :sm23: I hadn't noticed it but for some reason I was scanning my open tabs and saw the padlock.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad to hear you are some better Tami. I am trying to not feel guilty on days I don't get much done. Like you, I tend to do too much some days and then pay for it later. We both need to remember it will still be there and to just not push ourselves too much.
> Easier said then done though isn't it.


Sure is. And I am getting tired of looking at the mess, so it really needs done when it starts to bother me.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Too bad we aren't closer Pearls Girls....I can only imagine all the crafts we could do together!


I thought the same thing. I am not in a position to travel because of DH. Now it is your turn as you want to see Maine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I chuckled when I realized I had called it stuffed cabbage and kept envisioning a large whole cabbage stuffed! THAT would be one heck of a meal...LOL
> 
> :sm04: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I’m having a hard time concentrating so pulled out some WIP’s. I’m working on a cotton blanket in faded denim and brown and trying to get a cowboy jean type look going. I’m making “blocks” by alternating colors and then will add duplicate stitch or put appliqués on it. I have charts for cowboy boots, hat, horse, lasso, horse, longhorn steer, etc. to add later. I may just use it as a quilt topper and put a backing of cowboy themed flannel. This could turn out fun....or a mess.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

OK I'm off to bed, can't believe it's 10 to 11pm. TTYL Lynnette


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up for the night. Time to make a lunch and go to bed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Caught up for the night. Time to make a lunch and go to bed.


Night Night. Me, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodness...my mom used the "clean your plate" tactic too....would tell me I had joined the "clean plate club"!


I was a constant thorn in my Mother's side, for seldom achieving the clean plate, inevitably I had a garnish of gristle and other lumps that I had just not been able to swallow. A lot of things made me retch- not sure what the problem was- as an adult -I just avoid what I know will cause the reaction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well tonight I made the cabbage rolls; made 3 packages of 4 in each package. Just put 2 into the freezer once the had cooled down.
> I was quite pleased with how they turned out; felt like I had been in touch with Bonnie or some of you that make them.
> DH really liked them.


The ex used to go to a lot of trouble doing rolls with Grape Leaves- Dolmas- I don't recall if he ever compromised by using cabbage, they are nice- but far too much fiddle for me!

That is great you got them made, Gwen, and also frozen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, :sm24: They are a great go to project, as easy or hard as you want them to be.


 :sm24: I still prefer my go to! My gloves!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And they were driving a few hours if I remember correctly, to visit him. Great that she's still playing for both churches, that will definitely fill a Sunday. :sm24:


Yes- you are spot on with that memory- I seem to recall it was nearly three hours each way.
I reckon playing the organ on Sunday is a brilliant way to start each week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think they have the ability to do a lot more symbol wise and emoji on Apple devices than we do on windows devices, also cell phones have a lot more.


Ah, that could be the explanation- I have never felt able to justify the extra cost of Apple equipment, despite always using it (Apple MacIntosh) at University- when one logged in to use their computers one had the choice of Mac, or Microsoft.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Or a conspiracy, I think Ryssa and Gizmo hide them so that I can pet them more often. :sm19: :sm23:


I would not put that past those two monkeys of yours! They are two very astute little animals!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Could very well be, Budasha. I try to be very careful with my posture and to not be looking down...really down...and I take breaks and do stretches but when something's not right and the tightness crawls up the back of my neck/head and then starts shooting pains to my forehead, I'm done for. I try different things that the chiropractor taught me but sometimes it just doesn't work. It would be good for you to get checked to make sure nothing is wrong.


I do hope the new Chiropractor proves helpful.

When is your appointment?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and consistency is good too.


Yes - that and not leaving the carry for too long, I saw that several carry maybe only 3 stitches, I have usually done about four to five, but also would be using four ply- so relatively fine work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I usually do, and I try to stagger my catches, so that they aren't on top of each other.


Another good point!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

We went to a potluck Sunday School party today. The food was all delicious.I took my 5 minute "instant pot" stuffed eggs. I need to make more for 1st Sunday lunch after church tomorrow. Then the hostess played a game with official rules. She made them up and put in her notebook with Title of "Official Rules". It was a riot. She had wrapped approx 18 white elephants. We had numbers. . .everyone was trying to pick their favorite Number. The 1st rule was that certain numbers had to trade with others and then 2nd rule some had to pass their number left. The gifts were old jewelry, mice poison , pickles, 2 potatoes, books, candles, candle holder, M&Ms, old bottles, etc. There were 16 of us, but more presents. Then there were rules where you had a chance to trade or could never trade and the last person ended up with 5 gifts to take home, 3 were used books etc. There was so much laughter over the rat poison and who was the rat in the room. Everyone had such a good time. then we had dessert and went home. Or we headed home. I got lost on the way over and back. I went past the house on the way over, and took a very scenic circle,square and triangle as I went back over the same roads. Took 40 min. to make 10 min trip home. Did I say "I have no sense of direction" It is definitely true. They will laugh at me tomorrow at S.S.

I fell asleep as soon as I got here in the recliner.I think DH fell asleep as he sat on the couch, and I dozed. Took a while to catch up here. . .I also need to catchup around the house and I just feel guilty instead of getting it done. I need to get ready and go to bed now as we will be up at 7a.m. Still have to cook and stuff eggs and be in the car at 9a.m.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had just gotten a new set of dpns in sizes for socks in the mail today. Switched the socks I am knitting onto the new ones as the ones (size 1) I was using were really too long and awkward. About 10 rows later, knitting away one snapped and stabbed into my finger! Nothing serious but I was so ticked off. I made a quick trip to the one and only "yarn" store and they had some Hiya Hiya out of steel so I got a set of size 1. LOVE them. Very, very sharp and I'm finding myself moving along a bit faster. About to do short row heels on sock #1 but decided to take a little break.


Had you bought Bamboo? I have a few that fine that are Bamboo- but they do tend to bend, although I don't think I've snapped one yet.
I am choosing to use steel, in preference when I've been needing that fine a gauge.
Hope the stab wound continues okay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you Julie. Like I said, don't know if my hands will be steady enough now but may give it a go in a few months.


I have a similar problem, Gwen, I know my hands can be quite shaky- find it most annoying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


I had been concerned we'd not heard from you for so long! I do wish I could solve my problems with Skype!!!!
I do hope recovery is speedy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I feel very blessed to have had her as my instructor. I went to her home and we just sat together, one-on-one for an afternoon.
> She was very encouraging and I felt very relaxed with her guidance. I'll try to remember to take a picture of the earrings I bought from her at that time. Can't right now do it as DH has already gone to bed and they are in the bedroom.


There can be special people one has been gifted to know! Her work is truly wonderful!

How is Brantley's shoulder now?- I seem to recall you saying he is being very good doing his exercises!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I'm afraid I'm in the same boat. Scanned the entire top of the page and don't see any padlock!


My padlock is seriously tiny, barely 1 millimetre, it is in the Address Bar- the one where you find the URL (and don't ask me what that stands for!!!) immediately below the line telling you what pages you have open. Does that make any sense!!!???

I don't even know if you have Microsoft or Apple?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I bet you do. And humidity and heat are enough to make anyone cranky. Praying things go better for you,


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm having a hard time concentrating so pulled out some WIP's. I'm working on a cotton blanket in faded denim and brown and trying to get a cowboy jean type look going. I'm making "blocks" by alternating colors and then will add duplicate stitch or put appliqués on it. I have charts for cowboy boots, hat, horse, lasso, horse, longhorn steer, etc. to add later. I may just use it as a quilt topper and put a backing of cowboy themed flannel. This could turn out fun....or a mess.


Sounds like a good project for all the stress you are under right now. 
I had to move a couple yellow stitches over as while watching the Dallas Cowboys win their football game, I got them over too far. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The ex used to go to a lot of trouble doing rolls with Grape Leaves- Dolmas- I don't recall if he ever compromised by using cabbage, they are nice- but far too much fiddle for me!
> 
> That is great you got them made, Gwen, and also frozen!


I like dolmas, but would never attempt to make them, even if I could get the grape leaves here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Look at your address bar at the top of your screen where you would type in www. whatever. There is a green closed padlock that indicates it is a secure site.


Mine is plain black!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I still prefer my go to! My gloves!!!!!


Lol, I enjoy gloves too, just haven't done any for a while, but I did join a fingerless gloves group on Ravelry so doing a pair of stranded mystery mitts, waiting for clue 2 to add my second color.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- you are spot on with that memory- I seem to recall it was nearly three hours each way.
> I reckon playing the organ on Sunday is a brilliant way to start each week!


Yes, it couldn't help but to be very uplifting to enter the week that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, that could be the explanation- I have never felt able to justify the extra cost of Apple equipment, despite always using it (Apple MacIntosh) at University- when one logged in to use their computers one had the choice of Mac, or Microsoft.


Yes, I can't justify the cost either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not put that past those two monkeys of yours! They are two very astute little animals!


 :sm04: 
Ryssa wouldn't let me out of her sight today after David went fishing, she'd barely go outside for the first couple hours, she was NOT impressed, and I was busy cleaning. David only had part of yesterday and then today home, he's leaving tomorrow to do a double run.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like dolmas, but would never attempt to make them, even if I could get the grape leaves here.


I don't remember now, where he got them- but I know it involved quite a rigmarole- and then there was all the hassle of actually making them!

It is a bit annoying, even now, that when I left, I felt I had to leave his brilliant French Cookery Book with him. Written by one, Mapie, Comtesse Guy de Toulouse Lautrec, (yes she is a relative of Toulouse Lautrec the Artist!) I miss being able to refer to it- brilliant treatise of French Cuisine!

About 6 or 7 cms thick! Had recipes for just about anything you could want!

I do remember using it for Bombe Alaska, I think she calls it Bombe Norvegienne- making even the sponge from scratch, I think that effort is what brought on my first labour two weeks before it was anticipated!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, I enjoy gloves too, just haven't done any for a while, but I did join a fingerless gloves group on Ravelry so doing a pair of stranded mystery mitts, waiting for clue 2 to add my second color.


I rather enjoy the challenge of getting the math right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it couldn't help but to be very uplifting to enter the week that way.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I reckon so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I can't justify the cost either.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04:
> Ryssa wouldn't let me out of her sight today after David went fishing, she'd barely go outside for the first couple hours, she was NOT impressed, and I was busy cleaning. David only had part of yesterday and then today home, he's leaving tomorrow to do a double run.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Bless her! I am sure she would be rather less than ideal as a fishing companion!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Golly there is rather a lot of me, for pages- that is the problem when you all start chatting, and I'm trying to get other things done!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you hugs and healing blessings. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't remember now, where he got them- but I know it involved quite a rigmarole- and then there was all the hassle of actually making them!
> 
> It is a bit annoying, even now, that when I left, I felt I had to leave his brilliant French Cookery Book with him. Written by one, Mapie, Comtesse Guy de Toulouse Lautrec, (yes she is a relative of Toulouse Lautrec the Artist!) I miss being able to refer to it- brilliant treatise of French Cuisine!
> 
> ...


 :sm06: Well Alaska anything can do that to a person. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I rather enjoy the challenge of getting the math right!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Bless her! I am sure she would be rather less than ideal as a fishing companion!


Lol, yes, she's not terribly good with water, actually she hates it with a purple passion so he'd have to pretty much tie her up on the bank so that she couldn't run off to anyone that passed by, Gizmo is a good fishing buddy, he loves the water, goes in as far as David goes, even if it means standing on his little hind legs to keep his nose above water while David fishes, and he comes when called. David is just afraid that with the way Giz loves water, he could get carried off down stream/river. I need to get him a life vest like Ryssa has, that way David could attach a long line to him so that he couldn't go far. 
And on that note me dearies, I'm off to bed. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you shake this really fast daralene - sending you tons of healing energy and blessing galore. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is Brantey's shoulder now? when will he have the other one worked on? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I feel very blessed to have had her as my instructor. I went to her home and we just sat together, one-on-one for an afternoon.
> She was very encouraging and I felt very relaxed with her guidance. I'll try to remember to take a picture of the earrings I bought from her at that time. Can't right now do it as DH has already gone to bed and they are in the bedroom.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine is very tiny- probably why I had not noticed it!
> 
> Perhaps Admin is actually doing something!


Oh how funny, decided to really look closely and there it is!! Wonder what this means? Admin getting active? New admin?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a good day. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Just a moment to share a good day with *nittergma* who came to Take Flight to share the morning.
> She helped me to serve breakfast and then a simple lunch of hot pulled pork sandwiches and various salads as well as deli meats and cheeses for cold sandwiches. Of course, we had hot and cold drinks and a number of breakfast items such as cinnamon rolls with maple frosting on top, juice and chocolate milk. Latecomers made do with cold sandwiches of cheese and lunch meats and some chips we had.
> 
> Discovered several who had missed Christmas gifts shared out last week so we corrected that one. Most everyone is short of clean socks, especially at this time of year when lack of laundry facilities and the winter weather make it impossible to hand wash undergarments and get them dry when sleeping rough. Friends from one of the local churches brought in several sweatshirts and warm coats from the clothing closet they manage. Several rich blessings for those who'd missed the chance earlier.
> ...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this finished this afternoon. Red cabbage rose minky on the back.
> My friend gave me most of the fabrics, she was going to make a quilt but after 2 years decided it would never happen????????
> I will offer it to her but if she is in agreement I'm going to give it to the local museum for their raffle


Stunning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look in the address line at the top of the page - there should be a little padlock there - a black locked padlock. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Padlock?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


Wow that was fast. My condolences. Hugs ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Happy new year to you! Sorry you've been sick. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Look at the left corner of where you would type an address and you should see it....I'm on an apple and that is where it appears. The symbol looks like a padlock/combination lock used on lockers in schools or on a shed, etc.


Yes thank you I finally found it!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Those Red Rose Tea figurines are collector items! You might try putting them on ebay or craigslist.


Ha never thought of that. I guess I should check eBay.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I found it and the Padlock is there, lol!
> Duh Lynnette, as it was explained clearly where to find it but silly me I'm blind as a bat, lol! :sm12: :sm12:


Don't worry, took me forever to find it too!????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness we have been a chatty bunch so far. I wonder what page we will be on when I get up in the morning? --- sam


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for another start to a great week ahead Sam.
Got this one too. Just have to go back to last week's
and pick up Gwen's hat patterns. 

Peggyt


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have Nova Platina Cubics in 2.5mm for socks. I love them, nice sharp points for the fine yarn
I had some bamboo but they broke



Lurker 2 said:


> Had you bought Bamboo? I have a few that fine that are Bamboo- but they do tend to bend, although I don't think I've snapped one yet.
> I am choosing to use steel, in preference when I've been needing that fine a gauge.
> Hope the stab wound continues okay!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My friend was telling me she used beet leaves to make cabbage rolls & they were really good. Easy to roll & very tender when cooked. I have to try that in summer[. I've never tried dolmas.

quote=Poledra65]I like dolmas, but would never attempt to make them, even if I could get the grape leaves here.[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I'm staring at can not make my mind up wether its starting to look like a Gruffalo or wether to throw It in the corner . It does look slightly better than the picture shows but only slightly , lol maybe I should take my glasses off then it might look a lot better ????maybe I'm just overthinking this whole hat, ignore the fine white cotton that is just to help me get the face in the right place


Thats looking pretty good- maybe the two side teeth need to be a bit bigger as Gruffalos are fairly big? But not essential


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 8 pages already. Do I come to a happier KTP than the last finished off being?
> 
> 1140pm. David's plane leaves in 8 hours and He is still trying to tidy up- and then needs to finish packing. I am staying up to help if He needs it. I've done some but really He needs to do most of it.
> 
> ...


Glad the party went so well., speeches sound like fun and aww how cute E going right across the room like to announce about her drink. Also loved the story about the trip to the moon... and G needing a highchair..haha. So cute.

Safe travels to D and hope you manage just fine, dont forget to water the garden lol. 
:sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is being posted as a dare!


LOL :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks Bonnie and Maatje. I'm starting to feel better. I'm a real believer in adding caffeine to the Tylenol. Sugar makes it worse for me. I have kept down a slice of last week's Artisan bread recipe, with a little jam. Tummy feels good enough to try a little coffee. Dear husband wants to go shopping...ugh...don't know if I'm up for that!!!!!!!


I too add caffeine- usually in the form of coffee. So when we had managed to leave coffee and tea behind yesterday and I developed a migraine early on I decided I needed coffee so Vicky went and got some for everyone. So now I an extra jar of instant coffee. Rarely drink instant myself at home (did get my favourite so just might need to drink it sometimes!). Will see if I can return the unopened one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Does Australia have a space program or did you cousin go via another country's program?


NASA. He's a second cousin or something similar. We only know because in 2002 we had a celebration celebrating the arrival in South Australia of our Kelly ancestors 150 years before that. And He couldn't get there becuase He was tied up (don't think He was in space). But Andy Thomas and Paul Kelly (a well known Australian country singer) are the only two 'famous' people in the family. Not even back over the 160 years). 



 Why not the one on Adelaide?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think of Bulldog's "love you to the moon and back"...maybe E heard that and personalized it. Or she heard of the Chinese moon landing.
> 
> https://www.space.com/42914-china-far-side-moon-landing-crewed-lunar-plans.html


I hadn't caught up with that. And judging by the huge progress they have made in 30 years I wouldn't be at all surprised if they can get someone tot he moon soonish.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh boy! To explain folks, my father had an entertainment bar room in their home. My parents travelled a lot and collected various items to display and use in the bar room. These drink mixer sticks were one such item! They came from HongKong and were called Bottoms Up. He had quite a warped sense of humour which I have inherited from him.


LOL. Well they sure are "bottoms" up..haha :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

About to go out for a BBQ so see you all later. Well see how I feel when I get back. 2 nights without much sleep so I may have an early night so may not be back till tomorrow now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I can see the beginnings of a gruffalo!


Thanks Kate , Ive made eyes now which did make it look better when i laid them on the hat , debating wether he needs a nose or not , in the pictures he just has nostrils so might leave that part out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


Sorry to hear that Kate , (((hugs)))????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky's latest birthday cake.
> David's favourite cake is cheesecake- so how to make a cake suitable for Dad and big enough for 70 people?
> Buy $2 frozen cheesecakes. Pile them on top of each other (with the cardboard base kept in place) and ice it. Peel off the icing and then remove each cheesecake to slice.
> ANd how to decorate it? With a tree of course!


That looks amazing and what a great idea also. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I think they have the ability to do a lot more symbol wise and emoji on Apple devices than we do on windows devices, also cell phones have a lot more.


Ive got loads of them from smilies to animals , figures food, objects buildings flags even mice ???????? :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I usually do, and I try to stagger my catches, so that they aren't on top of each other.


I do that too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Told my sister about E going to the moon and she laughed and said well we do have a cousin who went so maybe she will continue the family tradition. Well not quite the moon but space so near enough. Then she said you need to record so that if she becomes an astronaut you can point out she has had that goal since she was 3!


Oh wow, so maybe she will be an astronaut when she grows up. :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Well Alaska anything can do that to a person. :sm04:


It was compounded by the fact (don't recall why I had such a bird!) that I had had to pluck and gut the chicken prior to roasting it!

The ex was not impressed by being woken at 2 a.m., as the contractions got closer, took till about 5 to get him into action, and then he closed the Labrador inside complete with the chicken innards and feathers!!!!
You can imagine what happened next!

We had a very kind friend who lived up the road who cleaned up that mess for him!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps the sock bug is contagious Sonja as I'm really enjoying the pair I'm working on. Of course, mine are very basic/vanilla socks as they say. But if these go well perhaps I'll become confident enough to start challenging myself.


Thats how I started , nothing fancy , just let the yarn do the talking ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, yes, she's not terribly good with water, actually she hates it with a purple passion so he'd have to pretty much tie her up on the bank so that she couldn't run off to anyone that passed by, Gizmo is a good fishing buddy, he loves the water, goes in as far as David goes, even if it means standing on his little hind legs to keep his nose above water while David fishes, and he comes when called. David is just afraid that with the way Giz loves water, he could get carried off down stream/river. I need to get him a life vest like Ryssa has, that way David could attach a long line to him so that he couldn't go far.
> And on that note me dearies, I'm off to bed.
> Sweet dreams.


That is a picture and a half- thanks for the giggle- they certainly are characters your two little ones!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Hope you feel better soon Daralene, take it easy till you are back to 100% ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I'm staring at can not make my mind up wether its starting to look like a Gruffalo or wether to throw It in the corner . It does look slightly better than the picture shows but only slightly , lol maybe I should take my glasses off then it might look a lot better ????maybe I'm just overthinking this whole hat, ignore the fine white cotton that is just to help me get the face in the right place


It's looking like a Gruffalo to me so far (when I google to see what one looks like..LOL). Remember to post a photo when finished.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Great eggs Pearls Girls and Gwen. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh how funny, decided to really look closely and there it is!! Wonder what this means? Admin getting active? New admin?


I have absolutely no idea! At one point Admin would have stepped in and split things up, with the total of pages we reached last week, it could be quite disconcerting, especially if you happened to be trying to post as they did it, and then all the page counts went wonky, and you could not go easily from one to the other- quite a hassle!
What I do miss is an active Admin who would act to take out the trolls.

Although there were a couple of very weird new users in the last 24 hours or so, that I happened to notice, one called kamarabusi spouting off about fairly random African countries, but when I opened them up- as you have to to lodge the complaint- I do remember reading something that (he?) was trying to purvey 'magic love potions' amongst other oddities!
One apparently has been taken down, but kamarabusi is still there- I just checked!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness we have been a chatty bunch so far. I wonder what page we will be on when I get up in the morning? --- sam


It is a bit hard to work out what causes the chatter to escalate!!! Last week was especially long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have Nova Platina Cubics in 2.5mm for socks. I love them, nice sharp points for the fine yarn
> I had some bamboo but they broke


I think I have both Addi's and some Chiaogoo steel dpn's I find both brands quite good.

It is a bit nerve wracking when the Bamboos are so thin. I do have a set that Charlotte sent me (Pontuf) but I seldom take the risk of using them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I'm afraid I'm in the same boat. Scanned the entire top of the page and don't see any padlock!


Its not on the knitting paradise page , its right at the top on your search bar , where it tells you what site you are on ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Just a moment to share a good day with *nittergma* who came to Take Flight to share the morning.
> She helped me to serve breakfast and then a simple lunch of hot pulled pork sandwiches and various salads as well as deli meats and cheeses for cold sandwiches. Of course, we had hot and cold drinks and a number of breakfast items such as cinnamon rolls with maple frosting on top, juice and chocolate milk. Latecomers made do with cold sandwiches of cheese and lunch meats and some chips we had.
> 
> Discovered several who had missed Christmas gifts shared out last week so we corrected that one. Most everyone is short of clean socks, especially at this time of year when lack of laundry facilities and the winter weather make it impossible to hand wash undergarments and get them dry when sleeping rough. Friends from one of the local churches brought in several sweatshirts and warm coats from the clothing closet they manage. Several rich blessings for those who'd missed the chance earlier.
> ...


Glad to hear that you got a visit from Noni , very kind of the friends to donate the sweatshirts and coats


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I slept 9 hours! The Christmas lights to make the room warm and cheerful.


Thats good , hopefully the dizzyness will ease off soon


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this finished this afternoon. Red cabbage rose minky on the back.
> My friend gave me most of the fabrics, she was going to make a quilt but after 2 years decided it would never happen????????
> I will offer it to her but if she is in agreement I'm going to give it to the local museum for their raffle


Another beauty. If I lived a bit nearer I'd buy a ticket for that raffle.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Did you all notice that suddenly KP is a secured site? A very nice surprise when I came on last night.


Yes I had noticed that a couple of weeks ago... :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm having a hard time concentrating so pulled out some WIP's. I'm working on a cotton blanket in faded denim and brown and trying to get a cowboy jean type look going. I'm making "blocks" by alternating colors and then will add duplicate stitch or put appliqués on it. I have charts for cowboy boots, hat, horse, lasso, horse, longhorn steer, etc. to add later. I may just use it as a quilt topper and put a backing of cowboy themed flannel. This could turn out fun....or a mess.


Sounds like a great idea , would love to see it when finished , there was a kper who used to make themed blanket , they were beautiful to see


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


So sorry to hear this Kate. RIP Joyce.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Angela. Sometimes they have gone on the tree but I had been keeping them on a wire tree like holder for the past few years.
> Now I have them in a wooden bowl a friend turned for DH and I as a gift.


A lovely way to keep them on show all the time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, that could be the explanation- I have never felt able to justify the extra cost of Apple equipment, despite always using it (Apple MacIntosh) at University- when one logged in to use their computers one had the choice of Mac, or Microsoft.


I prefer what here in the uk are called Tablets similar to an Ipad but a fraction of the price , they are a lot cheaper than lap tops too , some you can get for under a hundred pounds , the one i have is perfect for what I need to do ,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend was telling me she used beet leaves to make cabbage rolls & they were really good. Easy to roll & very tender when cooked. I have to try that in summer[. I've never tried dolmas.
> 
> quote=Poledra65]I like dolmas, but would never attempt to make them, even if I could get the grape leaves here.


[/quote]

I like using red chard too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Happy 2019 to you too Daralene, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Feel better, Daralene.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I prefer what here in the uk are called Tablets similar to an Ipad but a fraction of the price , they are a lot cheaper than lap tops too , some you can get for under a hundred pounds , the one i have is perfect for what I need to do ,


Recently the budget has been overstretched! I still owe about $60 on the fridge I got two or three years ago- the old one was just too tiny- then I could not get the old front loader to spin my towels, so I got the top loader, that is maybe a third of the way into being paid off. The budget seemed okay, and the old laptop was destroying my picture files, I splurged, but got a very good deal on this lap top- for $5 a week.
Committed to a big purchase for Bronwen's Birthday, I think Tuesday's payment completes that, but then the Drier died, and with no outside line, no veranda, nor flat space to put a clothes horse, could not cope with the idea of dripping washing in the house- especially the sheets and towels.
Not even the cheapest tablet is on the horizon at the moment!!!!!!

Not a grumble! Just my reality!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats looking pretty good- maybe the two side teeth need to be a bit bigger as Gruffalos are fairly big? But not essential


That is what i was thinking , just didnt want them taking over the face , might just try a little bigger , thanks Margaret


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Ooh liking that Bonnie, and free fabric too. The log cabin is such a versatile pattern with different colours making it look great.????


It is amazing! :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Recently the budget has been overstretched! I still owe about $60 on the fridge I got two or three years ago- the old one was just too tiny- then I could not get the old front loader to spin my towels, so I got the top loader, that is maybe a third of the way into being paid off. The budget seemed okay, and the old laptop was destroying my picture files, I splurged, but got a very good deal on this lap top- for $5 a week.
> Committed to a big purchase for Bronwen's Birthday, I think Tuesday's payment completes that, but then the Drier died, and with no outside line, no veranda, nor flat space to put a clothes horse, could not cope with the idea of dripping washing in the house- especially the sheets and towels.
> Not even the cheapest tablet is on the horizon at the moment!!!!!!
> 
> Not a grumble! Just my reality!


My reality too Julie , Im lucky I get hand me downs or else there would be no computer at all , cannot remember the last time i made a big purchase , and because of the money situation at the moment I'll be lucky to just make it through the next few months , so fingers crossed that nothing goes wrong in this house as I glare at the boiler ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My reality too Julie , Im lucky I get hand me downs or else there would be no computer at all , cannot remember the last time i made a big purchase , and because of the money situation at the moment I'll be lucky to just make it through the next few months , so fingers crossed that nothing goes wrong inthis house as I glare at the boiler ????


And chances are you are really going to need that boiler to function for the next few months! I know you found Strawberries, but it is a long way yet till Spring, and who knows what the weather is likely to do!!!?

The grandkids are the ones that get the hand me downs in our family, with Bronwen having all these older children, from Peter's first family- and they all seem to be into the tech side of things- so they hand them on to DGD and DGS!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


Sorry to hear your sad news. Hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I'm afraid I'm in the same boat. Scanned the entire top of the page and don't see any padlock!


I think it depends on which computer you are using - it shows up in the corner if I'm on the laptop, but there's nothing there on this iPad.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear you lost a friend so quickly Kate. I sure hope this wasn't one of your gal pals you take trips with (friends from college I believe they are.) Even though, losing a friend regardless the connection is hard especially when it happens so quickly.
> Prayers for you and her family.
> 
> Good that the family get together went well.


No, Joyce wasn't one of the 'girls' - she was an ex-work colleague and one of the crowd (we were 6) who went away every November for a few nights.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Oh dear, hope you are feeling much better very soon. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> I'm afraid I'm in the same boat. Scanned the entire top of the page and don't see any padlock!


It might depend on what type of device you are using. I am on a laptop ... up at the very top of the screen (not the page) where the tab is you have a bar like a search bar and it will say https:..... etc... just at the left of this in the same bar is a little picture of a padlock... this means it is a secure site. Maybe someone...(Kaye Jo) could take a quick photo of it and post so you can see. I am only suggesting Kaye coz she seems to be quick at photos and posting them...lol. Hope you dont mind the suggestion Kaye?Dont know how it looks on a phone or ipad though..


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I prefer what here in the uk are called Tablets similar to an Ipad but a fraction of the price , they are a lot cheaper than lap tops too , some you can get for under a hundred pounds , the one i have is perfect for what I need to do ,


I love my iPad (although it is freezing up a lot lately) but DH has a tablet that I got for him a few Christmases ago which only cost about £50 (iPads then were over £200) and it does everything he needs it to.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Yes thank you I finally found it!


Oh good. :sm24: Kay Jo disregard my last post/suggestion... LOL :sm19:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the video. Very interesting. Not sure I would like working with it. I believe my great grand would enjoy the easy quick result she would get making a dolly blanket.


Gweniepooh said:


> They have it at the JoAnn Fabric store here. It is really soft and seems to be really a quick way to knit a blanket. I don't know how you'd do anything but a plain knit stitch though. Here is a link to a youtube video on using it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Ordering a second pot might help me to remember to have the pot in place when starting a new recipe. Twice I have started putting things in and then remembered the stainless steel was was still in the dishwasher.


Pearls Girls said:


> I think that I will order another inner pot as I could do 2 things one right after the other. If this works so well. . . I should release some of my other cook wear.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My DD gave me the egg racks, glass lid, plastic lid and new rings so to have different for sweet than savory. I ordered the Spring Form pan in red. It is pretty small but will learn to use it. It is only a 7"pan. I was thinking if I had 2 cooking pots, I could make like savory in one and veggies in other or what ever, one right after the other.


Good idea having two pots. I was wishing I had bought the 8 quart as the 6 quart is only 7" round. I mistakenly thought 6 quarts was plenty large for two people. I was thinking of getting stackers to make more things at once. However, having two sized pots would be a better idea.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a fantastic idea. You described it so well that I can visualize the finished project.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm having a hard time concentrating so pulled out some WIP's. I'm working on a cotton blanket in faded denim and brown and trying to get a cowboy jean type look going. I'm making "blocks" by alternating colors and then will add duplicate stitch or put appliqués on it. I have charts for cowboy boots, hat, horse, lasso, horse, longhorn steer, etc. to add later. I may just use it as a quilt topper and put a backing of cowboy themed flannel. This could turn out fun....or a mess.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I saw those also. I do not like that you have to open them to report issue. Now I report it on the topic that is permanently at the top of the newest topic list. I worry if I open it I might get a virus. Maybe that is stupid thinking.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have absolutely no idea! At one point Admin would have stepped in and split things up, with the total of pages we reached last week, it could be quite disconcerting, especially if you happened to be trying to post as they did it, and then all the page counts went wonky, and you could not go easily from one to the other- quite a hassle!
> What I do miss is an active Admin who would act to take out the trolls.
> 
> Although there were a couple of very weird new users in the last 24 hours or so, that I happened to notice, one called kamarabusi spouting off about fairly random African countries, but when I opened them up- as you have to to lodge the complaint- I do remember reading something that (he?) was trying to purvey 'magic love potions' amongst other oddities!
> One apparently has been taken down, but kamarabusi is still there- I just checked!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was a constant thorn in my Mother's side, for seldom achieving the clean plate, inevitably I had a garnish of gristle and other lumps that I had just not been able to swallow. A lot of things made me retch- not sure what the problem was- as an adult -I just avoid what I know will cause the reaction.


Probably a texture thing? My DH hates cream of wheat for the very reason his mom always managed to get lumps in it. He would spit it out immediately! I remember being very little and not being able to tolerate the thin membrane around orange segments. Drove my mom crazy I do remember that! I would imagine most of us older than 55 grew up with moms pushing the clean plate. Our parents grew up with the depression era mentality of waste not want not. Which is a good adage to live by as today we waste a lot. Quite astounding actually the amount of food waste. Don't have exact numbers at my fingertips, but was listening to a podcast sometime before Christmas and the amounts were staggering. Not just in the western world either.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Calling them tablets can be confusing to some. I ask my greatgrand to get my tablet from the desk. She could not find it, I said get the notebook from next to the computer. She said there was only writing paper there and there was no tablet or notebook. 


Swedenme said:


> I prefer what here in the uk are called Tablets similar to an Ipad but a fraction of the price , they are a lot cheaper than lap tops too , some you can get for under a hundred pounds , the one i have is perfect for what I need to do ,


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a good project for all the stress you are under right now.
> I had to move a couple yellow stitches over as while watching the Dallas Cowboys win their football game, I got them over too far. :sm19:


Grr...that was not a fun game to watch for Hawk fans.....they need new kickers in the worst way. Sure hope they get a decent one......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine is plain black!!!!!


Mine is black also....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly there is rather a lot of me, for pages- that is the problem when you all start chatting, and I'm trying to get other things done!


Exactly, we've been very chatty lately! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend was telling me she used beet leaves to make cabbage rolls & they were really good. Easy to roll & very tender when cooked. I have to try that in summer[. I've never tried dolmas.
> 
> quote=Poledra65]I like dolmas, but would never attempt to make them, even if I could get the grape leaves here.


[/quote]

Never even thought of doing that. Might have to try this summer.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was compounded by the fact (don't recall why I had such a bird!) that I had had to pluck and gut the chicken prior to roasting it!
> 
> The ex was not impressed by being woken at 2 a.m., as the contractions got closer, took till about 5 to get him into action, and then he closed the Labrador inside complete with the chicken innards and feathers!!!!
> You can imagine what happened next!
> ...


???? a very kind friend indeed!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have absolutely no idea! At one point Admin would have stepped in and split things up, with the total of pages we reached last week, it could be quite disconcerting, especially if you happened to be trying to post as they did it, and then all the page counts went wonky, and you could not go easily from one to the other- quite a hassle!
> What I do miss is an active Admin who would act to take out the trolls.
> 
> Although there were a couple of very weird new users in the last 24 hours or so, that I happened to notice, one called kamarabusi spouting off about fairly random African countries, but when I opened them up- as you have to to lodge the complaint- I do remember reading something that (he?) was trying to purvey 'magic love potions' amongst other oddities!
> One apparently has been taken down, but kamarabusi is still there- I just checked!


I rarely go to the main anymore. Sometimes I scroll through the pictures. Too bad to have the trolls trying to take over. Hopefully with the site being more secure, nefarious activity will dwindle.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jinx said:


> Calling them tablets can be confusing to some. I ask my greatgrand to get my tablet from the desk. She could not find it, I said get the notebook from next to the computer. She said there was only writing paper there and there was no tablet or notebook.


That made me smile,????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My reality too Julie , Im lucky I get hand me downs or else there would be no computer at all , cannot remember the last time i made a big purchase , and because of the money situation at the moment I'll be lucky to just make it through the next few months , so fingers crossed that nothing goes wrong in this house as I glare at the boiler ????[/quote
> 
> Not sure why this posted, I must have hit send or something when reading! Carry on!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> I rarely go to the main anymore. Sometimes I scroll through the pictures. Too bad to have the trolls trying to take over. Hopefully with the site being more secure, nefarious activity will dwindle.


I'm not sure that it will. Once you've signed on to KP you can still go on and post whatever trash you want. Like you, I rarely go on the main site any more. Such a shame.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I saw those also. I do not like that you have to open them to report issue. Now I report it on the topic that is permanently at the top of the newest topic list. I worry if I open it I might get a virus. Maybe that is stupid thinking.


I do the same to avoid opening them. The titles and the newness of the poster usually tip it off.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I rarely go to the main anymore. Sometimes I scroll through the pictures. Too bad to have the trolls trying to take over. Hopefully with the site being more secure, nefarious activity will dwindle.


I like going over and seeing what everyone is making ,and reading general chit chat , Ive even been able to help the odd kper with a problem which is always a surprise to me , I get plenty of PMs about my own patterns which I willing offer help for , but I do find it funny when I can help someone with a different pattern , I was getting fed up of seeing all the posts about petty squabbles certain kpers were having with each other, I thought that was why admin made the attic so they could argue all they wanted between themselves , but no some will start up a petty topic pertaining to another kper, but I think Ive mainly got that sorted now


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like going over and seeing what everyone is making , Ive even been able to help the odd kper with a problem which is always a surprise to me , I get plenty of PMs about my own patterns which I willing offer help for , but I do find it funny when I can help someone with a different pattern , I was getting fed up of seeing all the posts about petty squabbles certain kpers were having with each other, I thought that was why admin made the attic so they could argue all they wanted between themselves , but no some will start up a petty topic pertaining to another kper, but I think Ive mainly got that sorted now


Yes, there were (are) some horrendous actions of posting member's personal information in attempts to shame, ridicule and embarrass them. I became involved when they took after friend and TPer by posting her photo after a fall and made completely false pronouncements that she had been a victim of spousal abuse. (I've refrained from using names purposely.). Retaliation began and it is all out war now and there is no civility left. The ignore feature is a good addition.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jinx said:


> Calling them tablets can be confusing to some. I ask my greatgrand to get my tablet from the desk. She could not find it, I said get the notebook from next to the computer. She said there was only writing paper there and there was no tablet or notebook.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, there were (are) some horrendous actions of posting member's personal information in attempts to shame, ridicule and embarrass them. I became involved when they took after friend and TPer by posting her photo after a fall and made completely false pronouncements that she had been a victim of spousal abuse. (I've refrained from using names purposely.). Retaliation began and it is all out war now and there is no civility left. The ignore feature is a good addition.


Some of them could start an argument in an empty house!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, there were (are) some horrendous actions of posting member's personal information in attempts to shame, ridicule and embarrass them. I became involved when they took after friend and TPer by posting her photo after a fall and made completely false pronouncements that she had been a victim of spousal abuse. (I've refrained from using names purposely.). Retaliation began and it is all out war now and there is no civility left. The ignore feature is a good addition.


I know who you mean as I saw that , always thought I would never use the ignore button as I could just scroll by topics I had no interest in , but there was getting so many of them and some have ambiguous titles so you dont know till you open the topic that its a continuation of squabbling , ignoring a few people has really settled all that down ,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine is plain black!!!!!


Wonder what the difference is. I'm on my phone currently. It's green on here also. As long as it's a closed padlock, no worries. I am hoping that it will mean no more of those pop ups that take over the screen of my phone. I never got them on the computer.

For those who shop online, you need to see that closed padlock on the site you are buying from. Or https. The s stands for secure. I am mentioning this for those who might not know.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I think that I will order another inner pot as I could do 2 things one right after the other. If this works so well. . . I should release some of my other cook wear.


That's what I decided to do too... love having 2 liners :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some of them could start an argument in an empty house!


Some belong in padded rooms.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't remember now, where he got them- but I know it involved quite a rigmarole- and then there was all the hassle of actually making them!
> 
> It is a bit annoying, even now, that when I left, I felt I had to leave his brilliant French Cookery Book with him. Written by one, Mapie, Comtesse Guy de Toulouse Lautrec, (yes she is a relative of Toulouse Lautrec the Artist!) I miss being able to refer to it- brilliant treatise of French Cuisine!
> 
> ...


Found this site, they have used books various prices if you're interested.

http://www.abebooks.com/book-search/author/comtesse-guy-de-toulouse-lautrec-mapie/


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks for another start to a great week ahead Sam.
> Got this one too. Just have to go back to last week's
> and pick up Gwen's hat patterns.
> 
> Peggyt


It's nice to see you again, Grannypeg!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Nsaids can cause anaphylaxis as well as any other meds you are allergic to. Otherwise OK. Eggs made my mother sick as she was allergic to sulphur. I eat eggs all the time and am not bothered.


Good to know. Thanks! :sm24:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Always choose your Dr by age. Too young and he hasn't learned all he needs to practice. Too old and they retire. Dr should be old enough to have some practice and younger than you so that hopefully he will outlive you, thus being there when you need him/her. LOL


I totally agree! The one I'm seeing tomorrow has been in business for 12 years...sounds promising to me. Wish me luck!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonder what the difference is. I'm on my phone currently. It's green on here also. As long as it's a closed padlock, no worries. I am hoping that it will mean no more of those pop ups that take over the screen of my phone. I never got them on the computer.
> 
> For those who shop online, you need to see that closed padlock on the site you are buying from. Or https. The s stands for secure. I am mentioning this for those who might not know.


Thanks for that Tami. I knew about the closed padlock but I never knew the s in https stood for secure.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Some of them could start an argument in an empty house!


That sounds like one of your Gran's sayings. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you managed to get ahead of the migraine. And that you can find another chiropractor that can help you.


Thanks Tami!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats how I started , nothing fancy , just let the yarn do the talking ????


Mine, after all the years of making socks, are still almost always plain vanilla socks! I love the self striping and special dye sock Yarns! I can knit and not worry about a pattern, and still have special looking socks.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Remember years ago we could not post a live link if the http had an S. The S had to be removed and then it was a live link?
Then the site became secure and links that started https could be live linked. After some time the site became unsecure again. As you say it is important to have the S when shopping. Many say being a secure site helps for those that post their email addresses or home address. 


tami_ohio said:


> Wonder what the difference is. I'm on my phone currently. It's green on here also. As long as it's a closed padlock, no worries. I am hoping that it will mean no more of those pop ups that take over the screen of my phone. I never got them on the computer.
> 
> For those who shop online, you need to see that closed padlock on the site you are buying from. Or https. The s stands for secure. I am mentioning this for those who might not know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats good , hopefully the dizzyness will ease off soon


I slept another 9 hours last night. Better today. We will see what happens when I get moving. I haven't even had breakfast yet. I've watched some of the local news and came here.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I also thought I would never use the ignore feature. My experience on Paradise is more pleasant now that I ignore those that put political or nasties in main or general chit chat. Some members think the rules where to post topics applies only to others not to themselves.


Swedenme said:


> I know who you mean as I saw that , always thought I would never use the ignore button as I could just scroll by topics I had no interest in , but there was getting so many of them and some have ambiguous titles so you dont know till you open the topic that its a continuation of squabbling , ignoring a few people has really settled all that down ,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I prefer what here in the uk are called Tablets similar to an Ipad but a fraction of the price , they are a lot cheaper than lap tops too , some you can get for under a hundred pounds , the one i have is perfect for what I need to do ,


We have them here, too. DH bought me a new Fire from Amazon 2 years ago. It's very like the older Kindle, but I can do more on it. I just seldom use it for more than reading my books.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping today is a much better day for you.


tami_ohio said:


> I slept another 9 hours last night. Better today. We will see what happens when I get moving. I haven't even had breakfast yet. I've watched some of the local news and came here.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope the new Chiropractor proves helpful.
> 
> When is your appointment?


Monday morning, 9 AM. It is a consultation and nothing may be done, as far as anything hands-on, but it's a start.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I totally agree! The one I'm seeing tomorrow has been in business for 12 years...sounds promising to me. Wish me luck!


Luck.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I like going over and seeing what everyone is making ,and reading general chit chat , Ive even been able to help the odd kper with a problem which is always a surprise to me , I get plenty of PMs about my own patterns which I willing offer help for , but I do find it funny when I can help someone with a different pattern , I was getting fed up of seeing all the posts about petty squabbles certain kpers were having with each other, I thought that was why admin made the attic so they could argue all they wanted between themselves , but no some will start up a petty topic pertaining to another kper, but I think Ive mainly got that sorted now


I do the same, I like the photo/picture section, General chitchat and a few others but I seldom comment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for that Tami. I knew about the closed padlock but I never knew the s in https stood for secure.


 :sm24:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't remember now, where he got them- but I know it involved quite a rigmarole- and then there was all the hassle of actually making them!
> 
> It is a bit annoying, even now, that when I left, I felt I had to leave his brilliant French Cookery Book with him. Written by one, Mapie, Comtesse Guy de Toulouse Lautrec, (yes she is a relative of Toulouse Lautrec the Artist!) I miss being able to refer to it- brilliant treatise of French Cuisine!
> 
> ...


Not to be an enabler, Julie, but if the right book is yellow and you really want it, I found a "used - good condition" book through a 3rd party seller on Amazon for $12.93 US + shipping...just sayin' :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hoping today is a much better day for you.


Thank you! So far it is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Some of them could start an argument in an empty house!


Lol I think that too ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I slept another 9 hours last night. Better today. We will see what happens when I get moving. I haven't even had breakfast yet. I've watched some of the local news and came here.


Fingers crossed you have a better day today


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami, I hope it’s turning out to be a good day.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I too add caffeine- usually in the form of coffee. So when we had managed to leave coffee and tea behind yesterday and I developed a migraine early on I decided I needed coffee so Vicky went and got some for everyone. So now I an extra jar of instant coffee. Rarely drink instant myself at home (did get my favourite so just might need to drink it sometimes!). Will see if I can return the unopened one.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jinx said:


> I also thought I would never use the ignore feature. My experience on Paradise is more pleasant now that I ignore those that put political or nasties in main or general chit chat. Some members think the rules where to post topics applies only to others not to themselves.


I think that too ,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like one of your Gran's sayings. :sm23: :sm23:


How did you guess?! :sm09:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I drank Red Rose tea for years and sent all the figurines to my little grand-niece in SoCal. Didn't realize they would become collectables. Who had space for all those little things. I certainly had no thought of collecting them myself. Funny!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love the quilt and the backing is perfect.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, sorry for the loss of your friend.

Julie, this is a lot to ask and i can understand if you dont have time, but you seem to know everyone’s avatar and real first name. It would be so helpful if you could share a list for us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have a laptop but I'd much rather use the iPad



Swedenme said:


> I prefer what here in the uk are called Tablets similar to an Ipad but a fraction of the price , they are a lot cheaper than lap tops too , some you can get for under a hundred pounds , the one i have is perfect for what I need to do ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love my iPad (although it is freezing up a lot lately) but DH has a tablet that I got for him a few Christmases ago which only cost about £50 (iPads then were over £200) and it does everything he needs it to.


I wonder what the freezing up means because mine has also been doing that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, there were (are) some horrendous actions of posting member's personal information in attempts to shame, ridicule and embarrass them. I became involved when they took after friend and TPer by posting her photo after a fall and made completely false pronouncements that she had been a victim of spousal abuse. (I've refrained from using names purposely.). Retaliation began and it is all out war now and there is no civility left. The ignore feature is a good addition.


Some of the stuff that goes on is crazy, for that reason I'm very careful what topics I comment on


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????never heard that expression before but too right



KateB said:


> Some of them could start an argument in an empty house!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder what the freezing up means because mine has also been doing that


Very often it is because there are too many programs or things saved on the Ipad or tablet. Usually this clears up if you go in and get rid of some of the things you have saved that you no longer need. Also, if your trash file gets too big, that, too, must be emptied. Choose that file, check edit or delete, it will ask you if you want to delete all, click delete again and it will clear out that file thus freeing up some of the memory.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Monday morning, 9 AM. It is a consultation and nothing may be done, as far as anything hands-on, but it's a start.


I hope he can help you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I look in the photo section almost daily & the others when I have time on my hands????but I'm careful where I comment. It's a shame you have to be " careful"on a knitting website ????


kiwifrau said:


> I do the same, I like the photo/picture section, General chitchat and a few others but I seldom comment.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Very often it is because there are too many programs or things saved on the Ipad or tablet. Usually this clears up if you go in and get rid of some of the things you have saved that you no longer need. Also, if your trash file gets too big, that, too, must be emptied. Choose that file, check edit or delete, it will ask you if you want to delete all, click delete again and it will clear out that file thus freeing up some of the memory.


Thanks, I will try that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????never heard that expression before but too right


Wonder if its a uk saying or maybe the further North we are as its said all the time here , I've used it myself


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????never heard that expression before but too right


For one person, it means talking to herself and "bumping" the topics by commenting with emojis, etc. You'd think she gets compensated by # of posts and keystrokes at the rate she goes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you found my padlock!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder what the freezing up means because mine has also been doing that


Mine too!

I was actually worried that it's coming to the end of it's life.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Evelyn if you haven't been on the Lion Brand yarn site since you got the pattern there have been several corrections made to it so before starting it be sure to get the most recent version. It is a lovely pattern but way beyond my crochet skills.


EJS said:


> Gwen, It is a massive amount of yarn. Part of the reason I have not ventured to get it. I need to redo the math to figure the worsted again. This has been sitting on the back burner for a couple years now. I will let you know. I also need to check out the LYS here. She has a discount room from what I understand. If I could just remember the day of the week I would remember to get down there on a Thursday evening when a group meets up to knit, crochet and just visit after hours. I really would enjoy meeting more people who are like minded.
> Ev


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also do not use an electric needle


Pearls Girls said:


> I see she is using electric needle. I didn't get to try that one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, the one that snapped was from a set of Knitters' Pride Dreamz Symfonie Wood double Pointed 6" needles. I love the feel of wood but must have put too much pressure on such a fine needle. I am seriously enjoying the hiya hiya stainless steel one I purchased to replace the full set. And yes the small stab area is fine now; only bled a little and can't even see it today.


Lurker 2 said:


> Had you bought Bamboo? I have a few that fine that are Bamboo- but they do tend to bend, although I don't think I've snapped one yet.
> I am choosing to use steel, in preference when I've been needing that fine a gauge.
> Hope the stab wound continues okay!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH's shoulder is healing remarkably fast. He still can't really lift much of anything but that will improve. He actually is going to go work with a friend this next week but as a consultant. He's promised me he will NOT try to do anything. He said the doctor said he had no limitations just that "if it hurt don't do it." He won't be working every day nor even full days. Just a few hours here and there advising what and how the construction should be done.


Lurker 2 said:


> There can be special people one has been gifted to know! Her work is truly wonderful!
> 
> How is Brantley's shoulder now?- I seem to recall you saying he is being very good doing his exercises!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In another post I just mentioned how well he is doing. Have no idea if or when he will have other should done.


thewren said:


> how is Brantey's shoulder now? when will he have the other one worked on? --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend was telling me she used beet leaves to make cabbage rolls & they were really good. Easy to roll & very tender when cooked. I have to try that in summer[. I've never tried dolmas.
> 
> quote=Poledra65]I like dolmas, but would never attempt to make them, even if I could get the grape leaves here.


[/quote]

I think I'd heard of using them too, a quite a long time ago, but definitely easier to get than grape leaves.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> NASA. He's a second cousin or something similar. We only know because in 2002 we had a celebration celebrating the arrival in South Australia of our Kelly ancestors 150 years before that. And He couldn't get there becuase He was tied up (don't think He was in space). But Andy Thomas and Paul Kelly (a well known Australian country singer) are the only two 'famous' people in the family. Not even back over the 160 years).
> 
> 
> 
> Why not the one on Adelaide?


Video says it's not been made available in this country, oh well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto for me


angelam said:


> I'm not sure that it will. Once you've signed on to KP you can still go on and post whatever trash you want. Like you, I rarely go on the main site any more. Such a shame.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry Margaret, you may want to skip over this posting.


Swedenme said:


> Ive got loads of them from smilies to animals , figures food, objects buildings flags even mice ???????? :sm23:


 :sm24: I don't need mice thank you. 
Dreamed this morning after going back to sleep, that I was at work in my pajamas and I'd taken my laundry with me to wash( I worked at the post office) and there were little spiders in everything, and the supervisor came out with a towel to show me more spiders. :sm06: 
Now mind, I have no real problems or issues with spiders, so wasn't terribly overwrought, just couldn't fathom how we'd get humanly rid of that many little spiders. Then I woke up. :sm23:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Q


Gweniepooh said:


> DH's shoulder is healing remarkably fast. He still can't really lift much of anything but that will improve. He actually is going to go work with a friend this next week but as a consultant. He's promised me he will NOT try to do anything. He said the doctor said he had no limitations just that "if it hurt don't do it." He won't be working every day nor even full days. Just a few hours here and there advising what and how the construction should be done.


That's good to hear Gwen and hopefully he will be really careful with "NO" lifting etc. Perhaps you could remind him of my falling with the ladder and the after consequences, lol! Not funny of course, pure stupidity on my part.
Hopefully he will also be receiving payment for his consulting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was compounded by the fact (don't recall why I had such a bird!) that I had had to pluck and gut the chicken prior to roasting it!
> 
> The ex was not impressed by being woken at 2 a.m., as the contractions got closer, took till about 5 to get him into action, and then he closed the Labrador inside complete with the chicken innards and feathers!!!!
> You can imagine what happened next!
> ...


 :sm06: I'd have killed him, flat out, justifiable homicide. That was an extremely wonderful neighbor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a picture and a half- thanks for the giggle- they certainly are characters your two little ones!


 :sm24: They are a mess and keep things interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> Calling them tablets can be confusing to some. I ask my greatgrand to get my tablet from the desk. She could not find it, I said get the notebook from next to the computer. She said there was only writing paper there and there was no tablet or notebook.


 :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry Margaret, you may want to skip over this posting.
> 
> :sm24: I don't need mice thank you.
> Dreamed this morning after going back to sleep, that I was at work in my pajamas and I'd taken my laundry with me to wash( I worked at the post office) and there were little spiders in everything, and the supervisor came out with a towel to show me more spiders. :sm06:
> Now mind, I have no real problems or issues with spiders, so wasn't terribly overwrought, just couldn't fathom how we'd get humanly rid of that many little spiders. Then I woke up. :sm23:


I had that problem for real at the beginning of the summer they were all over 2 old garden chairs baby spiders everywhere , it was like that scene from the Harry Potter movie only on a smaller scale not that that helped , yuk I'd been sat on one of those chairs . I hosed everything down including me , still makes me itch just thinking about it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Grr...that was not a fun game to watch for Hawk fans.....they need new kickers in the worst way. Sure hope they get a decent one......


No, I don't imagine it was, I almost felt sorry for the players, almost, but not enough to not be jumping up and down that we won. :sm04: 
Yes, I do hope you all get at least one really good kicker, they don't seem to be easy to come by though and when teams get one, they really need to hold onto them. Equally as important as a good quarterback I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes he will be getting paid which will be nice; not much but better than nothing like it has been since the surgery.


kiwifrau said:


> Q
> 
> That's good to hear Gwen and hopefully he will be really careful with "NO" lifting etc. Perhaps you could remind him of my falling with the ladder and the after consequences, lol! Not funny of course, pure stupidity on my part.
> Hopefully he will also be receiving payment for his consulting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's shoulder is healing remarkably fast. He still can't really lift much of anything but that will improve. He actually is going to go work with a friend this next week but as a consultant. He's promised me he will NOT try to do anything. He said the doctor said he had no limitations just that "if it hurt don't do it." He won't be working every day nor even full days. Just a few hours here and there advising what and how the construction should be done.


That is good news Gwen , do hope he's careful


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mine, after all the years of making socks, are still almost always plain vanilla socks! I love the self striping and special dye sock Yarns! I can knit and not worry about a pattern, and still have special looking socks.


The most important thing is that you enjoy them, and I agree, the different dyes and striping can make a vanilla sock, something so much more just by the nature of the way it patterns itself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive been watching Snow Dogs , I love that film always makes me laugh , I think Mish was related to Demon , she sure had a mind of her own ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of socks, mine are calling me...so ta-ta for now. Tonight we will be going to middle DGD's birthday celebration; turning 18!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had that problem for real at the beginning of the summer they were all over 2 old garden chairs baby spiders everywhere , it was like that scene from the Harry Potter movie only on a smaller scale not that that helped , yuk I'd been sat on one of those chairs . I hosed everything down including me , still makes me itch just thinking about it


 :sm06: I think I'd have been spraying water everywhere too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been watching Snow Dogs , I love that film always makes me laugh , I think Mish was related to Demon , she sure had a mind of her own ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of socks, mine are calling me...so ta-ta for now. Tonight we will be going to middle DGD's birthday celebration; turning 18!


Wow, how did that happen, seems like she was just 14 a couple days ago? Happy Birthday to her!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jinx said:


> I saw those also. I do not like that you have to open them to report issue. Now I report it on the topic that is permanently at the top of the newest topic list. I worry if I open it I might get a virus. Maybe that is stupid thinking.


I wonder now that the site is secure, would that make a difference!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Probably a texture thing? My DH hates cream of wheat for the very reason his mom always managed to get lumps in it. He would spit it out immediately! I remember being very little and not being able to tolerate the thin membrane around orange segments. Drove my mom crazy I do remember that! I would imagine most of us older than 55 grew up with moms pushing the clean plate. Our parents grew up with the depression era mentality of waste not want not. Which is a good adage to live by as today we waste a lot. Quite astounding actually the amount of food waste. Don't have exact numbers at my fingertips, but was listening to a podcast sometime before Christmas and the amounts were staggering. Not just in the western world either.


I am not sure exactly! I think it could be to do with the scars from my tonsilectomy when they also removed my Adenoids.
I agree about food wasted- I saw a program I think it was set in Peru, a chef has been teaching people how to make nutritious food from the peelings so often thrown out. I know here people are trying to get Supermarkets to gift their 'waste' to the needy.
I am likewise not a great fan of oranges especially when bits get caught up in my teeth.
Love them squeezed though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jinx said:


> Calling them tablets can be confusing to some. I ask my greatgrand to get my tablet from the desk. She could not find it, I said get the notebook from next to the computer. She said there was only writing paper there and there was no tablet or notebook.


These misunderstandings happen so easily!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Exactly, we've been very chatty lately! ????


Looks like this week may also be a bonanza!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> ???? a very kind friend indeed!


She certainly was!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I rarely go to the main anymore. Sometimes I scroll through the pictures. Too bad to have the trolls trying to take over. Hopefully with the site being more secure, nefarious activity will dwindle.


I am afraid there is an element that seems to thrive on being beastly.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> those do sound good don't they? what are you knitting on these days? --- sam


Sam- I'm sorry, I missed this. I'm pretty sure we would really love the 
lemon bars,along with a lot of your other recipes. I finished a baby blanket 
for a Great Niece who was born on New Year's Eve- gave it to her on Friday, 
and now I'm knitting dish cloths for the Food Pantry for next Christmas. 
They also need hats for adults. Thank goodness it's been a fairly mild 
winter so far.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a Samsung Galaxy 7 tablet. I don't see a padlock anywhere at all. I get into the KP site by clicking on the hyperlink I get every morning in my email. I just did check Google for the link into KP (where it shows http/ etc. ) and nothing there either. Maybe tablets don't get a padlock.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

40% of food is wasted in the United States every year. 35 million tons of food are wasted in the United States each year. The average American household throws away $2,200 of food each year. The average American throws away 300 lbs. of food per year.Apr 20, 2017


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Evelyn if you haven't been on the Lion Brand yarn site since you got the pattern there have been several corrections made to it so before starting it be sure to get the most recent version. It is a lovely pattern but way beyond my crochet skills.


I had seen that but thanks for the heads up just in case 

I wanted to tell you too that if you make the cornmeal mush be sure to get regular cornmeal and not the very popular cornmeal mix that is so prominent in the south or it will be a mess and not too appealing. My dad loved mush!

Ev


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, there were (are) some horrendous actions of posting member's personal information in attempts to shame, ridicule and embarrass them. I became involved when they took after friend and TPer by posting her photo after a fall and made completely false pronouncements that she had been a victim of spousal abuse. (I've refrained from using names purposely.). Retaliation began and it is all out war now and there is no civility left. The ignore feature is a good addition.


It was a truly dreadful situation though- quite scurrilous, there is a certain offender who is trying to do it to several. You seriously do start to wonder about their mental health.
I am so glad to have the worst offenders on ignore!

Rookie, how are things today- have you been able to concentrate?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some of them could start an argument in an empty house!


Have not heard that one before- nice image!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ewww!


Swedenme said:


> I had that problem for real at the beginning of the summer they were all over 2 old garden chairs baby spiders everywhere , it was like that scene from the Harry Potter movie only on a smaller scale not that that helped , yuk I'd been sat on one of those chairs . I hosed everything down including me , still makes me itch just thinking about it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Some of the sock yarns make beautiful socks with no effort, it's quite amazing how they dye it.


Poledra65 said:


> The most important thing is that you enjoy them, and I agree, the different dyes and striping can make a vanilla sock, something so much more just by the nature of the way it patterns itself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonder what the difference is. I'm on my phone currently. It's green on here also. As long as it's a closed padlock, no worries. I am hoping that it will mean no more of those pop ups that take over the screen of my phone. I never got them on the computer.
> 
> For those who shop online, you need to see that closed padlock on the site you are buying from. Or https. The s stands for secure. I am mentioning this for those who might not know.


I don't know if it shows on my phone- the screen is not exceptionally large- I must have bought it about three years back- so of course in the IT world that is by now seriously geriatric- it is going to have to survive quite a lot longer- but every so often I have to do some drastic deleting, to free up memory!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some belong in padded rooms.


They really do!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My iPad has a padlock before the knittingparadise.com


MindyT said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy 7 tablet. I don't see a padlock anywhere at all. I get into the KP site by clicking on the hyperlink I get every morning in my email. I just did check Google for the link into KP (where it shows http/ etc. ) and nothing there either. Maybe tablets don't get a padlock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Found this site, they have used books various prices if you're interested.
> 
> http://www.abebooks.com/book-search/author/comtesse-guy-de-toulouse-lautrec-mapie/


Wow! Lynnette! I am a bit of a Dinosaur when it comes to IT!

That is just about in my price range, and it would really be fantastic to have a copy again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I totally agree! The one I'm seeing tomorrow has been in business for 12 years...sounds promising to me. Wish me luck!


*Luck!*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for that Tami. I knew about the closed padlock but I never knew the s in https stood for secure.


Neither did I! I just knew some things had to have it added, and sometimes removed before they would work!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you just ordered cubics from Amazon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I slept another 9 hours last night. Better today. We will see what happens when I get moving. I haven't even had breakfast yet. I've watched some of the local news and came here.


That is great, Tami!

Thinking of that since doctor suggested I try Magnesium, I am sleeping vastly longer hours - never all night though!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

MindyT said:


> 40% of food is wasted in the United States every year. 35 million tons of food are wasted in the United States each year. The average American household throws away $2,200 of food each year. The average American throws away 300 lbs. of food per year.Apr 20, 2017


Isn't that appalling waste! Most of our supermarkets have a problem with the homeless coming round and going through their bins. While a lot that they throw out is probably still OK to eat they can't be responsible for some one eating something that is really toxic. 
Our fruit and veg market stall that is only there 3 days a week gives anything left over by the end of the third day, and won't keep till the next week, to a local food bank.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jinx said:


> I also thought I would never use the ignore feature. My experience on Paradise is more pleasant now that I ignore those that put political or nasties in main or general chit chat. Some members think the rules where to post topics applies only to others not to themselves.


That is for real! Especially the self proclaimed medical professional- she sometimes gets in on topics I've been following- when it comes to politics I think a bit of healthy debate is needed, but the worst offender comes in Capital letters in red and other colours blazing- you learn very quickly to scroll to the bottom as fast as possible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Monday morning, 9 AM. It is a consultation and nothing may be done, as far as anything hands-on, but it's a start.


And of course you are still well in Sunday! It is gone 9 a.m., Monday here- Fran has gone shopping again!

I do hope even if this turns out just to be exploratory- that the next appointment will be very soon!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! Lynnette! I am a bit of a Dinosaur when it comes to IT!
> 
> That is just about in my price range, and it would really be fantastic to have a copy again!


I love abebooks.com. Have had very good luck finding our-of-print books there at very reasonable prices. They are like a brokerage and work with booksellers all over the world.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder what the freezing up means because mine has also been doing that


My son says they have a built in obsolescence - a way to make you buy a new one?! :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Very often it is because there are too many programs or things saved on the Ipad or tablet. Usually this clears up if you go in and get rid of some of the things you have saved that you no longer need. Also, if your trash file gets too big, that, too, must be emptied. Choose that file, check edit or delete, it will ask you if you want to delete all, click delete again and it will clear out that file thus freeing up some of the memory.


I've done all that, but it still happens. This iPad is only about 6 years old, but according to my techi son any computer/tablet is obsolete after 2 years! :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Not to be an enabler, Julie, but if the right book is yellow and you really want it, I found a "used - good condition" book through a 3rd party seller on Amazon for $12.93 US + shipping...just sayin' :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

The American Dollar always converts very much not in our favour- but I am thinking seriously I may bend a few self imposed rules and acquire her again.

She did a long stint as Cookery Editor for some prestigious British Magazine or News Paper- and now -a-days with cooking scales that convert averdupois to metric- the conversion problem is no longer an issue!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I stopped looking at Knitting Paradise a long time ago. If i want devisiveness i can always read politics on Facebook. Prefer kindness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, sorry for the loss of your friend.
> 
> Julie, this is a lot to ask and i can understand if you dont have time, but you seem to know everyone's avatar and real first name. It would be so helpful if you could share a list for us.


Okay, Joy- I will see what I can do! May take a wee while!

But since Bronwen taught me how to use the ctrl button to copy and paste I should be able to do it.

I will have to open a document file for it! So I can come and go!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For one person, it means talking to herself and "bumping" the topics by commenting with emojis, etc. You'd think she gets compensated by # of posts and keystrokes at the rate she goes.


Which is why I try really hard not even to add to her views tally!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you found my padlock!


Great, Joy! mine is so tiny, no wonder I had not noticed the change!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, the one that snapped was from a set of Knitters' Pride Dreamz Symfonie Wood double Pointed 6" needles. I love the feel of wood but must have put too much pressure on such a fine needle. I am seriously enjoying the hiya hiya stainless steel one I purchased to replace the full set. And yes the small stab area is fine now; only bled a little and can't even see it today.


The wooden needles are rather lovely with all their pretty colours!

But at that dimension they just don't have the strength!

Glad your finger has healed so well.

Wondering still how is Brantley's recouperation coming on?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's shoulder is healing remarkably fast. He still can't really lift much of anything but that will improve. He actually is going to go work with a friend this next week but as a consultant. He's promised me he will NOT try to do anything. He said the doctor said he had no limitations just that "if it hurt don't do it." He won't be working every day nor even full days. Just a few hours here and there advising what and how the construction should be done.


OOOPs I should have scrolled down a bit before I made my last post!!!!

I do hope the temptation is not too extreme for him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'd heard of using them too, a quite a long time ago, but definitely easier to get than grape leaves.


Surely you grow Grapes in the US? I guess the snag could be the preserving of them in the brine?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry Margaret, you may want to skip over this posting.
> 
> :sm24: I don't need mice thank you.
> Dreamed this morning after going back to sleep, that I was at work in my pajamas and I'd taken my laundry with me to wash( I worked at the post office) and there were little spiders in everything, and the supervisor came out with a towel to show me more spiders. :sm06:
> Now mind, I have no real problems or issues with spiders, so wasn't terribly overwrought, just couldn't fathom how we'd get humanly rid of that many little spiders. Then I woke up. :sm23:


There was a recent Dr Who episode around the marvelous breeding rate of Spiders- and how it could foul up our pathetic recycling/rubbish disposal systems. (the new incarnation with Jodie Whitaker as the Dr)


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I can't justify the cost either.


I have both.i have a desktop in my little office space. My laptop was a Christmas gift that the kids picked out 6 years ago for DH to give me for Christmas. It is a Macbook Air.I knew the office one best as I took several classes to learn. Laptop,I'm always going to learn and then don't.
My Pre surgery stuff that I need to read and do something about still sits next to my chair unopened.(I got that Dec15th)My new car manual also its in same pile and I got that Sept 8th. I got a new Library book about Henry Wadsworth Longfellow and I an already on 6th chapter 1/12th through the historical fiction.
I'll get to everything some day.(I need a partner to hold me accountable somewhere along the line, or things get to distracting and discouraging.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: I'd have killed him, flat out, justifiable homicide. That was an extremely wonderful neighbor.


There were many a time that it got close to that point!

Like once, even before Mwyffanwy was conceived, a brilliant potter friend of his (he had an amazing set of friends ) had gifted us a beautiful stoneware platter that had buckled in the firing.
I had gone to the trouble of gluing felt to the foot, so it would not scratch his admittedly beautiful wooden dining table that he had restored at quite some effort.
I had washed it up, along with all the usual stuff after the meal- he asked me what do I do with this- he has to have been bugging me- because my reply was oh take it outside and drop it.
He did exactly that- smashed well beyond repair- but of course it was my fault- he had only followed instructions.

The first time he walloped me across the cheek- I had been with him only three weeks- should have walked then and there. Told people I had walked into the door frame- how many women have come up with that one?

A few months later he was so angry with me, he thought he was so clever- he had wrestled me to the floor, in the narrowest part of the kitchen- walk room only between the benches and was aiming to punch me- I at that point was strong enough, because I was still working as a Postie, to lift him bodily off me. He was so startled he did not attack again for quite some time.

Meantime his bedtime tales were all the trauma he had suffered through childhood and in his first marriage. Like an idiot I thought maybe kindness would help him. Then he had a partial breakdown- could not utter a word for nearly four months. I stuck it out (idiot me) because I did not want the guilt of being the causal factor in a further hospitalisation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: They are a mess and keep things interesting.


But you do luv'em!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I love abebooks.com. Have had very good luck finding our-of-print books there at very reasonable prices. They are like a brokerage and work with booksellers all over the world.


I've got the address written down now- hoping I may be able to squeeze the exchequer tomorrow enough to buy it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh dear - more pages of almost just me.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> That looks amazing and what a great idea also. :sm24: :sm11:


Sorry I've never seen $2 cheese cakes. . . even 1 slice coasts way more than that.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Great eggs Pearls Girls and Gwen. :sm24:


Thank you. . still have very old dye if it is not spoiled, I can revive the dye with vinegar. . . now to find them before 1st surgery.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> And chances are you are really going to need that boiler to function for the next few months! I know you found Strawberries, but it is a long way yet till Spring, and who knows what the weather is likely to do!!!?
> 
> The grandkids are the ones that get the hand me downs in our family, with Bronwen having all these older children, from Peter's first family- and they all seem to be into the tech side of things- so they hand them on to DGD and DGS!


Nothing wrong with hand me downs. . . My kids and I grew up with them. . . My DH however did not, he always bought the best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> 40% of food is wasted in the United States every year. 35 million tons of food are wasted in the United States each year. The average American household throws away $2,200 of food each year. The average American throws away 300 lbs. of food per year.Apr 20, 2017


That's just sad beyond belief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Surely you grow Grapes in the US? I guess the snag could be the preserving of them in the brine?


It's where I live, I'd have to go to Denver to find them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Nothing wrong with hand me downs. . . My kids and I grew up with them. . . My DH however did not, he always bought the best.


That was not my meaning, Pearls Girls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There were many a time that it got close to that point!
> 
> Like once, even before Mwyffanwy was conceived, a brilliant potter friend of his (he had an amazing set of friends ) had gifted us a beautiful stoneware platter that had buckled in the firing.
> I had gone to the trouble of gluing felt to the foot, so it would not scratch his admittedly beautiful wooden dining table that he had restored at quite some effort.
> ...


It's hard when we are young, and don't have the experience when dealing with things like that, looking back things would've been dealt with much differently. But the things you've been through are what make you who you are in the end, so I guess it's the broken road we travel for better or worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's where I live, I'd have to go to Denver to find them.


And that of course is over the State border! You do have cause to go there every so often, don't you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But you do luv'em!!!!


Oh yes!! More than almost anything, the little boogers. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And that of course is over the State border! You do have cause to go there every so often, don't you?


Yes, we do, but I doubt I'll ever remember to look for any, David would not enjoy them and I know I won't go to the trouble for just me. I think there is a new Greek restaurant in Ft. Collins though now, so I'm not above spurging a bit for that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's hard when we are young, and don't have the experience when dealing with things like that, looking back things would've been dealt with much differently. But the things you've been through are what make you who you are in the end, so I guess it's the broken road we travel for better or worse.


Mum tried so hard to warn me- she knew there was something not quite right about Christopher, but could not quite put her finger on what the problem was. Mum was very astute when it came to men- her work all through WWll was Occupational Therapist to a Mr Smillie- a brilliant Orthopaedic Surgeon working at Larbert Hospital, between Bannockburn and Edinburgh ( he was awarded one of the first Nuffield Scholarships after the war). The men they were working with suffered the full range of issues from war- from Shell shock as they called it then, through to amputation of all four limbs. Mum's work was to help them to the point of being able to fashion some sort of object/craft/skill that would enable rehabilitation, when the war ended. When she left Larbert she spent the next year setting up the OT side of the Red Cross Centre in Glasgow.
For instance:
I can recall the utter humiliation one day, when the best looking young man in the whole of Rotorua, came out for some reason or other- I was so enamoured of him- Mum and he were having this fantasically interesting conversation half way up the drive way, while I skulked in embarrassment in the garage. I took years to accept my red cheeks and enormous bosom!

But never ever had anyone I had dated passed muster in Mum's eyes- I think only Prince Charles would have fit her criteria!!!!!

Any rate I ignored her, and also failed to heed my father's concern he was worried Christopher would never look after me properly.

But the huge problem having conceived Mwyffanwy totally by accident- I was on one of the first generation contraceptive pills- did not know if you were even an hour or so late taking it- you could ovulate instantly...

Long story there ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes!! More than almost anything, the little boogers. :sm04:


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey Peggy - good to see you - what have you been up to lately? --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> Thanks for another start to a great week ahead Sam.
> Got this one too. Just have to go back to last week's
> and pick up Gwen's hat patterns.
> 
> Peggyt


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we do, but I doubt I'll ever remember to look for any, David would not enjoy them and I know I won't go to the trouble for just me. I think there is a new Greek restaurant in Ft. Collins though now, so I'm not above spurging a bit for that.


That would be much the easiest especially as you don't think David would be game!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have no idea what you are talking about Julie - as long as they stay off our site - but then I don't go anywhere except here. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have absolutely no idea! At one point Admin would have stepped in and split things up, with the total of pages we reached last week, it could be quite disconcerting, especially if you happened to be trying to post as they did it, and then all the page counts went wonky, and you could not go easily from one to the other- quite a hassle!
> What I do miss is an active Admin who would act to take out the trolls.
> 
> Although there were a couple of very weird new users in the last 24 hours or so, that I happened to notice, one called kamarabusi spouting off about fairly random African countries, but when I opened them up- as you have to to lodge the complaint- I do remember reading something that (he?) was trying to purvey 'magic love potions' amongst other oddities!
> One apparently has been taken down, but kamarabusi is still there- I just checked!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I finally caught up now on to things I have to do syal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> have no idea what you are talking about Julie - as long as they stay off our site - but then I don't go anywhere except here. --- sam


That is how come you have several on your ignore list, Sam- one of the pack followed Fan into the Tea Party- the ignore list is great- they are unable to post on any topic you have started.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum tried so hard to warn me- she knew there was something not quite right about Christopher, but could not quite put her finger on what the problem was. Mum was very astute when it came to men- her work all through WWll was Occupational Therapist to a Mr Smillie- a brilliant Orthopaedic Surgeon working at Larbert Hospital, between Bannockburn and Edinburgh ( he was awarded one of the first Nuffield Scholarships after the war). The men they were working with suffered the full range of issues from war- from Shell shock as they called it then, through to amputation of all four limbs. Mum's work was to help them to the point of being able to fashion some sort of object/craft/skill that would enable rehabilitation, when the war ended. When she left Larbert she spent the next year setting up the OT side of the Red Cross Centre in Glasgow.
> For instance:
> I can recall the utter humiliation one day, when the best looking young man in the whole of Rotorua, came out for some reason or other- I was so enamoured of him- Mum and he were having this fantasically interesting conversation half way up the drive way, while I skulked in embarrassment in the garage. I took years to accept my red cheeks and enormous bosom!
> 
> ...


She looks like she's having a grand time. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be much the easiest especially as you don't think David would be game!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one Kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Some of them could start an argument in an empty house!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She looks like she's having a grand time. :sm04:


She was having a wonderful time- she had found some Gull feathers- she came running towards me in excitement at what she had found, so I suggested she look for another and snapped her running away.

Another day I took her to the Cricket Ground in the Domain- where the original Botanic Gardens had been- she was not afraid at all of the enormous space- ran and ran until she ran out of breath- I had some lovely shots from that day- but not sure if I have the negatives still.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when ever I try to use metal db needles the stitches fall off - I much prefer wooden db needles. I have the ones from knitpicks they are stripped different colors swirling up the needle - can't think of what they are called now but they work fine for me. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, the one that snapped was from a set of Knitters' Pride Dreamz Symfonie Wood double Pointed 6" needles. I love the feel of wood but must have put too much pressure on such a fine needle. I am seriously enjoying the hiya hiya stainless steel one I purchased to replace the full set. And yes the small stab area is fine now; only bled a little and can't even see it today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the mild winter but I keep waiting for the proverbial next shoe to drop and we get five feet of snow over night like we did some years back. was snowed in for five days. I have a baby blanket I have been working on far too long - I hope my grandchildren stop having children. lol --- sam



HappieGram said:


> Sam- I'm sorry, I missed this. I'm pretty sure we would really love the
> lemon bars,along with a lot of your other recipes. I finished a baby blanket
> for a Great Niece who was born on New Year's Eve- gave it to her on Friday,
> and now I'm knitting dish cloths for the Food Pantry for next Christmas.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I read that also - I would think it is true in other countries also. that is why I always get a doggy bag. --- sam



MindyT said:


> 40% of food is wasted in the United States every year. 35 million tons of food are wasted in the United States each year. The average American household throws away $2,200 of food each year. The average American throws away 300 lbs. of food per year.Apr 20, 2017


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evelyn - I love your avatar - what is the kitty's name? --- sam

]I had seen that but thanks for the heads up just in case 

I wanted to tell you too that if you make the cornmeal mush be sure to get regular cornmeal and not the very popular cornmeal mix that is so prominent in the south or it will be a mess and not too appealing. My dad loved mush!

Ev[/quote]


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love the mild winter but I keep waiting for the proverbial next shoe to drop and we get five feet of snow over night like we did some years back. was snowed in for five days. I have a baby blanket I have been working on far too long - I hope my grandchildren stop having children. lol --- sam


Sam - Snowed in for five days - sure hope that doesn't happen again.
I have two more baby blankets finished if you need them. ????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I read that also - I would think it is true in other countries also. that is why I always get a doggy bag. --- sam


American size restaurant meals are way bigger than restaurant meals here or anywhere Ive been in Europe , never understood that , it wasn't just us even Americans couldnt finish the full meals


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> American size restaurant meals are way bigger than restaurant meals here or anywhere Ive been in Europe , never understood that , it wasn't just us even Americans couldnt finish the full meals


I know Daralene often talks of taking home a 'doggie bag'.

But also America has shocking levels of obesity.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I need help with my hair , I seem to have grown a mini generator somewhere in my hair as Im generating enough electricity from it to keep the house running all winter , It started a couple of month ago , every time i try to comb my hair it just crackles and raises from my head I mean literally stands out in all directions I put my hands about 4 inches away from my hair and it will just move towards it , When I got my hair cut a few weeks back the hairdresser couldnt believe how much it crackled and moved , she had to keep spraying it with water to keep it down , any tips on how to get rid of it apart from going bald , just thought maybe Im related to Uncle Fester and just didnt know it Ive certainly got the black bags under the eyes ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need help with my hair , I seem to have grown a mini generator somewhere in my hair as Im generating enough electricity from it to keep the house running all winter , It started a couple of month ago , every time i try to comb my hair it just crackles and raises from my head I mean literally stands out in all directions I put my hands about 4 inches away from my hair and it will just move towards it , When I got my hair cut a few weeks back the hairdresser couldnt believe how much it crackled and moved , she had to keep spraying it with water to keep it down , any tips on how to get rid of it apart from going bald , just thought maybe Im related to Uncle Fester and just didnt know it Ive certainly got the black bags under the eyes ????


Not a problem I have ever had- sorry!!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> There were many a time that it got close to that point!
> 
> Like once, even before Mwyffanwy was conceived, a brilliant potter friend of his (he had an amazing set of friends ) had gifted us a beautiful stoneware platter that had buckled in the firing.
> I had gone to the trouble of gluing felt to the foot, so it would not scratch his admittedly beautiful wooden dining table that he had restored at quite some effort.
> ...


Julie, I'm stunned..... was this your 1st husband or your 2nd? Oh dear I had positively no idea of the abuse you have gone through. I'm so sorry, no woman or man should have to take the abuse like that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need help with my hair , I seem to have grown a mini generator somewhere in my hair as Im generating enough electricity from it to keep the house running all winter , It started a couple of month ago , every time i try to comb my hair it just crackles and raises from my head I mean literally stands out in all directions I put my hands about 4 inches away from my hair and it will just move towards it , When I got my hair cut a few weeks back the hairdresser couldnt believe how much it crackled and moved , she had to keep spraying it with water to keep it down , any tips on how to get rid of it apart from going bald , just thought maybe Im related to Uncle Fester and just didnt know it Ive certainly got the black bags under the eyes ????


I'm in the same boat. I run a humidifier at night in the bedroom, use a sparse amount of leave conditioner on days I'm not going out and use a comb rather than brush. It's helped a lot.
https://www.self.com/story/static-hair


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> Nothing wrong with hand me downs. . . My kids and I grew up with them. . . My DH however did not, he always bought the best.


My Mother was a wonderful shopper, she also taught all of us well, which I then passed onto my daughter. Now I'm giving car loads to the charities of my daughters goodies. I think she would be so proud of me for sure. 
Yes I could be selling them and adding the monies to her charities but I am enjoying gifting this way. After all by giving to the charity shops they in turn are training their employees and a percentage still goes to the charity so for myself I believe it's a win, win situation.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It's hard when we are young, and don't have the experience when dealing with things like that, looking back things would've been dealt with much differently. But the things you've been through are what make you who you are in the end, so I guess it's the broken road we travel for better or worse.


????????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's shoulder is healing remarkably fast. He still can't really lift much of anything but that will improve. He actually is going to go work with a friend this next week but as a consultant. He's promised me he will NOT try to do anything. He said the doctor said he had no limitations just that "if it hurt don't do it." He won't be working every day nor even full days. Just a few hours here and there advising what and how the construction should be done.


That is very good news.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I need help with my hair , I seem to have grown a mini generator somewhere in my hair as Im generating enough electricity from it to keep the house running all winter , It started a couple of month ago , every time i try to comb my hair it just crackles and raises from my head I mean literally stands out in all directions I put my hands about 4 inches away from my hair and it will just move towards it , When I got my hair cut a few weeks back the hairdresser couldnt believe how much it crackled and moved , she had to keep spraying it with water to keep it down , any tips on how to get rid of it apart from going bald , just thought maybe Im related to Uncle Fester and just didnt know it Ive certainly got the black bags under the eyes ????


What I've done sometimes when that happens is take a dryer sheet and move/rub it over my hair, that seems to help.

I mean one of those dryer sheets they sell in the supermarkets for the dryer instead of using fabric softener in the washing machine.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Okay, Joy- I will see what I can do! May take a wee while!
> 
> But since Bronwen taught me how to use the ctrl button to copy and paste I should be able to do it.
> 
> I will have to open a document file for it! So I can come and go!


That would be so helpful for newcomers and me! I get fibrofog and confused easily. This way i could print it out and have as handy reference.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in the same boat. I run a humidifier at night in the bedroom, use a sparse amount of leave conditioner on days I'm not going out and use a comb rather than brush. It's helped a lot.
> https://www.self.com/story/static-hair


Thanks for that Jeanette , since Ive had all my long her chopped short I have been using a comb, but I did stop with the moisturiser since it was making my hair look greasy and dirty, maybe I should try just a very small amount


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you got good sleep and feel better.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum tried so hard to warn me- she knew there was something not quite right about Christopher, but could not quite put her finger on what the problem was. Mum was very astute when it came to men- her work all through WWll was Occupational Therapist to a Mr Smillie- a brilliant Orthopaedic Surgeon working at Larbert Hospital, between Bannockburn and Edinburgh ( he was awarded one of the first Nuffield Scholarships after the war). The men they were working with suffered the full range of issues from war- from Shell shock as they called it then, through to amputation of all four limbs. Mum's work was to help them to the point of being able to fashion some sort of object/craft/skill that would enable rehabilitation, when the war ended. When she left Larbert she spent the next year setting up the OT side of the Red Cross Centre in Glasgow.
> For instance:
> I can recall the utter humiliation one day, when the best looking young man in the whole of Rotorua, came out for some reason or other- I was so enamoured of him- Mum and he were having this fantasically interesting conversation half way up the drive way, while I skulked in embarrassment in the garage. I took years to accept my red cheeks and enormous bosom!
> 
> ...


So cute! Did she have curly hair?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She was having a wonderful time- she had found some Gull feathers- she came running towards me in excitement at what she had found, so I suggested she look for another and snapped her running away.
> 
> Another day I took her to the Cricket Ground in the Domain- where the original Botanic Gardens had been- she was not afraid at all of the enormous space- ran and ran until she ran out of breath- I had some lovely shots from that day- but not sure if I have the negatives still.


A lovely memory Julie!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know Daralene often talks of taking home a 'doggie bag'.
> 
> But also America has shocking levels of obesity.


It's true we do, but I wonder if it's not just the amount of food consumed, especially soft drinks and other sugary items, but also that almost all of us have to drive wherever we go. When we visited Spain last year, we and it seemed everyone else walked for miles! Things are in close quarters there and it's easier to do a grocery shopping without taking the car. Probably not the case everywhere. I can walk to my closest grocery store, but it's way more expensive than the one further up the road. So I grab the car and go to the further one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie, I'm stunned..... was this your 1st husband or your 2nd? Oh dear I had positively no idea of the abuse you have gone through. I'm so sorry, no woman or man should have to take the abuse like that.


Dear Lynnette, thank you so much for reading what I had written. Sadly he is my first husband- born London 1943, rather seriously premature- the humidicrib may almost have been invented for him- his parents were well heeled- and he was looked after by Harley Street Specialists- he was in Hospital for months before he reached a weight where he could safely be sent home.
A few days later his mother had him kicking his heels in front of the fire, when a bomb landed close by, the soot came down the chimney. I gather the room was enveloped in soot. His mother's recall of this, when I tackled her about it when she was staying with us, in 1972/73, was that he cried for three days solid, before she thought to take him to the doctor. (She was brought up Christian Scientist - and they have some pretty unusual teachings about illness).My suspicion is that this has to be a case of infantile trauma- I know that when he was hospitalised in Victoria the regression he went through was so extreme that he started painting the walls with his faeces. 
This was why, when he had the break down after I had met him, I was so worried what might happen if he ended up back in hospital here.
None of this of course does he remember these days- he probably would try totally to deny it. However some aspects of things will be on record somewhere in the Legal Files of the State of Victoria, Elizabeth in her application for divorce detailed all the attacks that had been meted out on her.

Fale in comparison is such a gentle soul- also born 1943- also to a much older mother- but his whole village and family nurtured him- and his first four years were spent on Manono Island with his Maternal Grandparents.
Fale is caring, forgiving- has read his Bible from cover to cover, year after year.
I do remember him asking so puzzled once how come Christians argue so much, when there is only one Christ.

The lawyer I had for the first Court Hearing was brilliant that is how come I was granted total custody- unfortunately, many magistrates are far from unbiased, and with Christopher taking me back to court so frequently we must have run the gamut of the system in Christchurch.
It reached the point where no lawyer was prepared to work for him, any longer, so the last time I was in Court- he conducted the Cross- Examination himself.
It was such a terrible experience - I ended up, back in hospital myself about two weeks later. This was the point at which he managed to get custody stripped from me- but Mwyffanwy at 15 knew better, that live again with her father, that was when she insisted the go into foster care. Bronwen was only 11, and in many ways is arrested in her development at that point.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Like I said I listened to a podcast from the bbc not that long ago on food waste. Seems it’s a global problem. Not just North America and Europe but also developing countries. Both have about 40% food waste. I’m developed/ industrialized countries it seems to have to do with quality and appearance. In developing countries it seems to be problems with harvesting, processing and getting the food to various markets before things spoil. We should be thankful and careful to be good stewards of all that we’ve been given.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks for that Jeanette , since Ive had all my long her chopped short I have been using a comb, but I did stop with the moisturiser since it was making my hair look greasy and dirty, maybe I should try just a very small amount


Conditioner makes my thin limp hair even skimpier and dirty looking so I use it only once or twice a week and use the leave in kind. If my hair gets brittle, I add a tiny little bit of coconut oil to it. I try to let my hair dry naturally too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So cute! Did she have curly hair?


She had the most beautiful mop of curls- was born with them- blond at first.

Darkened of course as most blonds do! ended up more brown and wavy.

Sadly though people fell in love with her because of the beautiful head of hair- I remember her at 17 despairing of ever being loved just for herself. And again sadly that is exactly why she did not survive her trip to the UK- she had fallen for someone we now know to be a Bigamist several times over, and also a child molester. He has served time in the UK, and I gather was extradited to the US, to face the charges there.

The worst Con Artists are the most plausible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A lovely memory Julie!


I do treasure those photos- some I have up on my wall, in the sitting room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's true we do, but I wonder if it's not just the amount of food consumed, especially soft drinks and other sugary items, but also that almost all of us have to drive wherever we go. When we visited Spain last year, we and it seemed everyone else walked for miles! Things are in close quarters there and it's easier to do a grocery shopping without taking the car. Probably not the case everywhere. I can walk to my closest grocery store, but it's way more expensive than the one further up the road. So I grab the car and go to the further one.


I think also there is a culture of eating in Restaurants plus Take Aways- so there is likely very high fat intake.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

For what they cost, they should last far longer. We recently saw clip on TV saying some of their "updates" actually slow them down so you will get fed up & buy a new one,


KateB said:


> My son says they have a built in obsolescence - a way to make you buy a new one?! :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> That would be so helpful for newcomers and me! I get fibrofog and confused easily. This way i could print it out and have as handy reference.


I will try to get onto it- Joy- perhaps not today- but I will remember!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hate to break it to you Sam but I think there will probably be a lot more Great grands over the next few years????????


thewren said:


> I love the mild winter but I keep waiting for the proverbial next shoe to drop and we get five feet of snow over night like we did some years back. was snowed in for five days. I have a baby blanket I have been working on far too long - I hope my grandchildren stop having children. lol --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Well he did say she should write it early, nice that she related how his faith is a large part of who he is. Elizabeth is definitely not the shy creature she was a couple years ago. :sm04:
> Great idea for a cake!


That was part of what was so cute- everyone who had said hello to her was greeted by a very serious look or looking away and ignoring them. My sister managed to get an answer to the question how old are you! So everyone saw this confident side to her so different to what the large majority of people there had seen. The E who confidently told Mummy what what she was doing was totally different to the one who very softly and reluctantly said 3 to my sister. We were very grateful for my SIL (the one I went to China with) as E knows her from both childcare and from family so she would go with her for a while and give us all a bit of a break. Every now and then Brett would suddenly sau where's E? He would see me and Vicky and neither of us had E something He is just not used to!

Vicky got a lot of laughs when she finished her 'eulogy' so Rest in Peace for 2019.

I'm reading but way behind so will try not to comment!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Lynnette, thank you so much for reading what I had written. Sadly he is my first husband- born London 1943, rather seriously premature- the humidicrib may almost have been invented for him- his parents were well heeled- and he was looked after by Harley Street Specialists- he was in Hospital for months before he reached a weight where he could safely be sent home.
> A few days later his mother had him kicking his heels in front of the fire, when a bomb landed close by, the soot came down the chimney. I gather the room was enveloped in soot. His mother's recall of this, when I tackled her about it when she was staying with us, in 1972/73, was that he cried for three days solid, before she thought to take him to the doctor. (She was brought up Christian Scientist - and they have some pretty unusual teachings about illness).My suspicion is that this has to be a case of infantile trauma- I know that when he was hospitalised in Victoria the regression he went through was so extreme that he started painting the walls with his faeces.
> This was why, when he had the break down after I had met him, I was so worried what might happen if he ended up back in hospital here.
> None of this of course does he remember these days- he probably would try totally to deny it. However some aspects of things will be on record somewhere in the Legal Files of the State of Victoria, Elizabeth in her application for divorce detailed all the attacks that had been meted out on her.
> ...


Such a sad story Julie. Thank you for sharing with us. Blessings and hugs ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She had the most beautiful mop of curls- was born with them- blond at first.
> 
> Darkened of course as most blonds do! ended up more brown and wavy.
> 
> ...


????


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've done all that, but it still happens. This iPad is only about 6 years old, but according to my techi son any computer/tablet is obsolete after 2 years! :sm06:


I had an IPad 2 and LOVED it. I think it was probably 4 years old when it just wouldn't access the web anymore. I could read my emails, but couldn't answer anything. And, they said they would not any long send updates whick included protection.
That's how I got the Samsung Galaxy tablet. I still prefer the IPad but they were too controlling of things you could do with it for me.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think also there is a culture of eating in Restaurants plus Take Aways- so there is likely very high fat intake.


Absolutely. That and eating so many processed foods. The best rule to follow is to shop mainly on the outside of the store and not in the aisles. I realize not everyone has that luxury especially in dense and under serviced urban areas where there is little fresh foods available. A crime really. Especially in this day and age, no one should not be able to get to fresh and wholesome foods.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Her Dad had not kept the best of health for a very long time. Zoe has her piano at home, and still plays the organ for both the Catholic and Anglican congregations in her town. I do remember her for her musical knowledge!


And another sock knitter as well.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> evelyn - I love your avatar - what is the kitty's name? --- sam/quote]
> 
> Thanks Sam. It depends who you ask. I call her Miss Kitty, Marv has something else that I can't remember in my sleepy state of mind. She is Marv's baby that he got on my birthday...LOL Go figure.
> 
> Ev


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the family get together which went really well and all the kids (both large and small) had a good time together. I can't say I was really in the mood as I had just heard that one of my friends had passed away yesterday morning. She had lung cancer, but was only diagnosed mid November so it has been much quicker than anyone expected. She died on her 71st birthday which somehow makes it more sad. RIP Joyce.


Sorry about the loss of your friend. Wouldn't have made the family get together easy for you that's for sure. Hard when so little warning isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, :sm24: They are a great go to project, as easy or hard as you want them to be.


And the portability is one of the things I love- and if you have a plain pair with the same heel every time soon you don't need a pattern either so so easy to do anywhere, anytime.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If it has a little paddlelock on the address bar, it's a secured site, if it has an i, it's not.


Mine has a closed padlock for secure. But says Not Secure when not secure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need help with my hair , I seem to have grown a mini generator somewhere in my hair as Im generating enough electricity from it to keep the house running all winter , It started a couple of month ago , every time i try to comb my hair it just crackles and raises from my head I mean literally stands out in all directions I put my hands about 4 inches away from my hair and it will just move towards it , When I got my hair cut a few weeks back the hairdresser couldnt believe how much it crackled and moved , she had to keep spraying it with water to keep it down , any tips on how to get rid of it apart from going bald , just thought maybe Im related to Uncle Fester and just didnt know it Ive certainly got the black bags under the eyes ????


Try using conditioner first, then shampoo, Marla said it works for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooops.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Try using conditioner first, then shampoo, Marla said it works for her.


I'll try that, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, not pushing at all. Re your first husband, Carol and i were born twomonths early in Dec 1941. What saved us was dad was an engineer and mom had her B.S. and R.N. So dad built an incubator we used at home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll try that, too.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, not pushing at all. Re your first husband, Carol and i were born twomonths early in Dec 1941. What saved us was dad was an engineer and mom had her B.S. and R.N. So dad built an incubator we used at home.


I wonder if this had been written in any of the medical journals? I know it was all very primitive compared with what they can do now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's true we do, but I wonder if it's not just the amount of food consumed, especially soft drinks and other sugary items, but also that almost all of us have to drive wherever we go. When we visited Spain last year, we and it seemed everyone else walked for miles! Things are in close quarters there and it's easier to do a grocery shopping without taking the car. Probably not the case everywhere. I can walk to my closest grocery store, but it's way more expensive than the one further up the road. So I grab the car and go to the further one.


It's so funny watching the house hunters international when the Americans go to other countries and expect huge master bedrooms and commercial sized fridges like we have here, well maybe not commercial sized but certainly rather large, or they go to Asian countries and get upset there aren't any ovens. lol I don't recall ever seeing anything baked on an Asian menu. I don't think most countries hoard food the way we do, buying huge amounts when you live out in the country makes sense, but when you are 3 miles from the local market and you normally shop there, not so much.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need help with my hair , I seem to have grown a mini generator somewhere in my hair as Im generating enough electricity from it to keep the house running all winter , It started a couple of month ago , every time i try to comb my hair it just crackles and raises from my head I mean literally stands out in all directions I put my hands about 4 inches away from my hair and it will just move towards it , When I got my hair cut a few weeks back the hairdresser couldnt believe how much it crackled and moved , she had to keep spraying it with water to keep it down , any tips on how to get rid of it apart from going bald , just thought maybe Im related to Uncle Fester and just didnt know it Ive certainly got the black bags under the eyes ????


The static electricity in your hair has to do with the dryness when the cold weather comes and the heat is on. Can you use a humidifier in the house? I use a product on my hair called a humectant. It is like a moisturizer for hair. I get it from my hair salon; it helps some.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Hope you do recover quickly Daralene.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> to do them wrong side out do you just cast on then turn them inside out? That does sound like it would be a little easier to do the floats that way. You should do a video of you doing that and post it....hint, hint! :sm04: :sm02: :sm04:


You can knit with the stitches at the back and those on hold (whether DPNS or circulars) in the front. As the right side stitches are facing you they will also be facing the inside of the tube you are knitting. Just remember to make sure you adjust for the heel so that you have the right side facing the same way as the rest of the sock.
If you go to my workshop on socks I am fairly sure there are photos of people asking why their knitting is wrong side out and showing their work. Haven't got time to check it for you sorry.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm up to page 38--y'all have been talking up a storm! My parents came down today--Daddy finally saw the house--we went to dinner at a place we've wanted to try (it was very good). Then I spent a while working in the craft room, trying to figure out how to make it work (I haven't yet). I have loads of sorting to do still, and with DD's furniture in there, not sure how I'm going to set up the sewing table. It's still early in the process, however, so I am taking my time and trying to get a feel for the room.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was part of what was so cute- everyone who had said hello to her was greeted by a very serious look or looking away and ignoring them. My sister managed to get an answer to the question how old are you! So everyone saw this confident side to her so different to what the large majority of people there had seen. The E who confidently told Mummy what what she was doing was totally different to the one who very softly and reluctantly said 3 to my sister. We were very grateful for my SIL (the one I went to China with) as E knows her from both childcare and from family so she would go with her for a while and give us all a bit of a break. Every now and then Brett would suddenly sau where's E? He would see me and Vicky and neither of us had E something He is just not used to!
> 
> Vicky got a lot of laughs when she finished her 'eulogy' so Rest in Peace for 2019.
> 
> I'm reading but way behind so will try not to comment!


Lol.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so funny watching the house hunters international when the Americans go to other countries and expect huge master bedrooms and commercial sized fridges like we have here, well maybe not commercial sized but certainly rather large, or they go to Asian countries and get upset there aren't any ovens. lol I don't recall ever seeing anything baked on an Asian menu. I don't think most countries hoard food the way we do, buying huge amounts when you live out in the country makes sense, but when you are 3 miles from the local market and you normally shop there, not so much.


Even though I visited family in the Netherlands and last years trip to Spain, I was blown away by the smallness of the apartments. Yes, we are very blessed here by large houses and huge yards. But it's not so everywhere in America! My future dil lives in LA and has her entire life. She's always lived in a small apt with no yard. She's just amazed at the space we have here in our home and yard. And also at the reasonable prices compared with LA!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, not pushing at all. Re your first husband, Carol and i were born twomonths early in Dec 1941. What saved us was dad was an engineer and mom had her B.S. and R.N. So dad built an incubator we used at home.


Oh wow! How proactive of them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Even though I visited family in the Netherlands and last years trip to Spain, I was blown away by the smallness of the apartments. Yes, we are very blessed here by large houses and huge yards. But it's not so everywhere in America! My future dil lives in LA and has her entire life. She's always lived in a small apt with no yard. She's just amazed at the space we have here in our home and yard. And also at the reasonable prices compared with LA!


I know that a 900 sq ft apt in NYC is considered large, that's just crazy. But you do learn what's important when you have to live that compacted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got loads of them from smilies to animals , figures food, objects buildings flags even mice ???????? :sm23:


What are you trying to do to poor Kaye Jo? :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know that a 900 sq ft apt in NYC is considered large, that's just crazy. But you do learn what's important when you have to live that compacted.


Our country is undergoing a house building boom at present due to immigration. We once had 1/4 acre sections with often basic 1000sq ft homes in them.
But now it's all huge 4 bedroom homes on tiny sections very close together. I would really hate having to live so close to neighbours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What are you trying to do to poor Kaye Jo? :sm02:


Lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our country is undergoing a house building boom at present due to immigration. We once had 1/4 acre sections with often basic 1000sq ft homes in them.
> But now it's all huge 4 bedroom homes on tiny sections very close together. I would really hate having to live so close to neighbours.


Crazy isn't it? And it's so funny to hear the ladies in the house hunts, here and abroad, say that stairs are unsafe for children, lol, I think that there are things called gates that you put at the top and bottom to keep them from tumbling down them, we've managed for centuries to live with stairs. Or the guy has a gym membership, wants an apt with a gym or to be close to a gym but doesn't want to walk up stairs. :sm16:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Crazy isn't it? And it's so funny to hear the ladies in the house hunts, here and abroad, say that stairs are unsafe for children, lol, I think that there are things called gates that you put at the top and bottom to keep them from tumbling down them, we've managed for centuries to live with stairs. Or the guy has a gym membership, wants an apt with a gym or to be close to a gym but doesn't want to walk up stairs. :sm16:


Yes we have friends with those gates, they use them for children as well as keeping pets away from no go areas.
There a lot of apartment buildings going up all over the city also, I know of 3 in our area. We have a small section and big house but enough room behind us not to be on top of neighbours, as our house has street frontage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Crazy isn't it? And it's so funny to hear the ladies in the house hunts, here and abroad, say that stairs are unsafe for children, lol, I think that there are things called gates that you put at the top and bottom to keep them from tumbling down them, we've managed for centuries to live with stairs. Or the guy has a gym membership, wants an apt with a gym or to be close to a gym but doesn't want to walk up stairs. :sm16:


There are cultures who have their sleeping quarters high up their walls. The elderly are quite agile expected to climb up and down, without comment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so far this one is the only one I need for a while - a long while I hope. the trouble with this one is it's a lighter weight yarn than I am used to. Heidi liked it and brought it home - it will get finished before Maddie May is a year old. --- sam



HappieGram said:


> Sam - Snowed in for five days - sure hope that doesn't happen again.
> I have two more baby blankets finished if you need them. ????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a touch of hairspray might help. you could also use a conditioner for dry hair after shampooing with a shampoo for dry hair which I think is your best bet. at least that is what I would recommend if I was cutting your hair. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I need help with my hair , I seem to have grown a mini generator somewhere in my hair as Im generating enough electricity from it to keep the house running all winter , It started a couple of month ago , every time i try to comb my hair it just crackles and raises from my head I mean literally stands out in all directions I put my hands about 4 inches away from my hair and it will just move towards it , When I got my hair cut a few weeks back the hairdresser couldnt believe how much it crackled and moved , she had to keep spraying it with water to keep it down , any tips on how to get rid of it apart from going bald , just thought maybe Im related to Uncle Fester and just didnt know it Ive certainly got the black bags under the eyes ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should always use a comb on wet hair - never a brush - it breaks too easy with a brush. make sure you conditioner and shampoo is for dry hair. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in the same boat. I run a humidifier at night in the bedroom, use a sparse amount of leave conditioner on days I'm not going out and use a comb rather than brush. It's helped a lot.
> https://www.self.com/story/static-hair


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think a rinse out conditioner is better. enough will stay on the hair to do it's job. just make sure your scalp is clean. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Conditioner makes my thin limp hair even skimpier and dirty looking so I use it only once or twice a week and use the leave in kind. If my hair gets brittle, I add a tiny little bit of coconut oil to it. I try to let my hair dry naturally too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you are no doubt right Bonnie - but not until I have this blanket done I hope. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate to break it to you Sam but I think there will probably be a lot more Great grands over the next few years????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you have a restful night's sleep. --- sam



EJS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > evelyn - I love your avatar - what is the kitty's name? --- sam/quote]
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my place is a little under 400 sqft. I've always lived in small places. I just wish I had room to get all my books out. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I know that a 900 sq ft apt in NYC is considered large, that's just crazy. But you do learn what's important when you have to live that compacted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is why I love living in the country. --- sam



Fan said:


> Our country is undergoing a house building boom at present due to immigration. We once had 1/4 acre sections with often basic 1000sq ft homes in them.
> But now it's all huge 4 bedroom homes on tiny sections very close together. I would really hate having to live so close to neighbours.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, i dont think it was ever written up but dont know for crtain. This was 11 days after Pearl Harbor and our country was preoccupied with war.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, not pushing at all. Re your first husband, Carol and i were born twomonths early in Dec 1941. What saved us was dad was an engineer and mom had her B.S. and R.N. So dad built an incubator we used at home.


That's amazing, must have been quite a feat for those days
I have a cousin who was born early, she weighed 2 pounds & her other grandma kept her in a shoe box on the oven door & fed her with an eye dropper. Amazing how strong some babies are


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so funny watching the house hunters international when the Americans go to other countries and expect huge master bedrooms and commercial sized fridges like we have here, well maybe not commercial sized but certainly rather large, or they go to Asian countries and get upset there aren't any ovens. lol I don't recall ever seeing anything baked on an Asian menu. I don't think most countries hoard food the way we do, buying huge amounts when you live out in the country makes sense, but when you are 3 miles from the local market and you normally shop there, not so much.


We certainly store food here, probably more than necessary but lots from the garden too but then we don't have easy access to things either


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Even though I visited family in the Netherlands and last years trip to Spain, I was blown away by the smallness of the apartments. Yes, we are very blessed here by large houses and huge yards. But it's not so everywhere in America! My future dil lives in LA and has her entire life. She's always lived in a small apt with no yard. She's just amazed at the space we have here in our home and yard. And also at the reasonable prices compared with LA!


I couldn't imagine living in such a crowded place 
When I visited Germany in the 70's my friends aunt & uncle & 3 kids lived in a small apartment. Tiny kitchen & fridge, she had to shop daily & no dining room, the coffee table had a crank on it & it went up to dining table height for meals.
I would hate to have to go to a store every day. I go maybe twice a week for bread,milk & eggs & I do a big shopping trip maybe once/ month


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Crazy isn't it? And it's so funny to hear the ladies in the house hunts, here and abroad, say that stairs are unsafe for children, lol, I think that there are things called gates that you put at the top and bottom to keep them from tumbling down them, we've managed for centuries to live with stairs. Or the guy has a gym membership, wants an apt with a gym or to be close to a gym but doesn't want to walk up stairs. :sm16:


Those shows really make me laugh, they NEED closets bigger than my bedroom & if there aren't double sinks in the bathroom, it just won't do????????good grief, we considered it lucky to have one bathroom for the whole family. We thought we were being very extravagant when we built out house as we have 2 -1/2 baths, just sink & toilets , we couldn't bring ourselves to put in an extra shower & now wish we had????????. We have one at the back door to keep mess out of the house & one off our bedroom.

Have you seen the Ads on TV for Peleton? It's a fancy exercise bike that's connected to the internet & you have "virtual " classes. They were talking on the radio how crazy it is. $3500 for the bike & $50/month for the membership. ????????the amount of advertising they do, they must have convinced lots of people to try it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course you are still well in Sunday! It is gone 9 a.m., Monday here- Fran has gone shopping again!
> 
> I do hope even if this turns out just to be exploratory- that the next appointment will be very soon!


I'll report my findings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We certainly store food here, probably more than necessary but lots from the garden too but then we don't have easy access to things either


I think that the things we preserve from what we grow doesn't count in hoarding, :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those shows really make me laugh, they NEED closets bigger than my bedroom & if there aren't double sinks in the bathroom, it just won't do????????good grief, we considered it lucky to have one bathroom for the whole family. We thought we were being very extravagant when we built out house as we have 2 -1/2 baths, just sink & toilets , we couldn't bring ourselves to put in an extra shower & now wish we had????????. We have one at the back door to keep mess out of the house & one off our bedroom.
> 
> Have you seen the Ads on TV for Peleton? It's a fancy exercise bike that's connected to the internet & you have "virtual " classes. They were talking on the radio how crazy it is. $3500 for the bike & $50/month for the membership. ????????the amount of advertising they do, they must have convinced lots of people to try it.


Right, I do agree with the wife though that says " we have 5 daughters, one bathroom will NOT do", when the husband is saying "we can make it work". LOL
And I really don't see the need for a master bedroom the size of a normal living room, after all, it's not like we spend hours a day in them except for sleep, a little cavorting with our spouse, and getting dressed. :sm23:
I'd love a Peleton, but I'd never pay the amount they want for one, I love spinning(bike).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I'll report my findings.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Try using conditioner first, then shampoo, Marla said it works for her.


Thank you I will try that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> What are you trying to do to poor Kaye Jo? :sm02:


Lol they looked so cute , but i have to admit I dont think i would be happy to see one in my house


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those shows really make me laugh, they NEED closets bigger than my bedroom & if there aren't double sinks in the bathroom, it just won't do????????good grief, we considered it lucky to have one bathroom for the whole family. We thought we were being very extravagant when we built out house as we have 2 -1/2 baths, just sink & toilets , we couldn't bring ourselves to put in an extra shower & now wish we had????????. We have one at the back door to keep mess out of the house & one off our bedroom.
> 
> Have you seen the Ads on TV for Peleton? It's a fancy exercise bike that's connected to the internet & you have "virtual " classes. They were talking on the radio how crazy it is. $3500 for the bike & $50/month for the membership. ????????the amount of advertising they do, they must have convinced lots of people to try it.


A Peleton ad has started showing up on tv here too , its so annoying , doesn't encourage me to sign up


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> I love the mild winter but I keep waiting for the proverbial next shoe to drop and we get five feet of snow over night like we did some years back. was snowed in for five days. I have a baby blanket I have been working on far too long - I hope my grandchildren stop having children. lol --- sam


I think we're like you Sam, waiting for the other shoe to drop. We are having such a mild winter so far that I'm sure something horrible will come along in February.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I need help with my hair , I seem to have grown a mini generator somewhere in my hair as Im generating enough electricity from it to keep the house running all winter , It started a couple of month ago , every time i try to comb my hair it just crackles and raises from my head I mean literally stands out in all directions I put my hands about 4 inches away from my hair and it will just move towards it , When I got my hair cut a few weeks back the hairdresser couldnt believe how much it crackled and moved , she had to keep spraying it with water to keep it down , any tips on how to get rid of it apart from going bald , just thought maybe Im related to Uncle Fester and just didnt know it Ive certainly got the black bags under the eyes ????


 :sm06: Wish I could help with answers... have you tried googling? I would have thought hairdresser might have some tips about it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so funny watching the house hunters international when the Americans go to other countries and expect huge master bedrooms and commercial sized fridges like we have here, well maybe not commercial sized but certainly rather large, or they go to Asian countries and get upset there aren't any ovens. lol I don't recall ever seeing anything baked on an Asian menu. I don't think most countries hoard food the way we do, buying huge amounts when you live out in the country makes sense, but when you are 3 miles from the local market and you normally shop there, not so much.


I remember once going to the house a Japanese family were renting over here. In her kitchen the oven was just used as another cupboard. She obviously never used it for cooking.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Our country is undergoing a house building boom at present due to immigration. We once had 1/4 acre sections with often basic 1000sq ft homes in them.
> But now it's all huge 4 bedroom homes on tiny sections very close together. I would really hate having to live so close to neighbours.


It's the same here. People want larger houses but not large gardens and all the work that goes with them. Probably just as well as we're only a small island and rapidly running out of land!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> my place is a little under 400 sqft. I've always lived in small places. I just wish I had room to get all my books out. --- sam


I find it interesting that every summer 2 children and I would live in a small pull behind camper. Husband would come when he was not working. We had everything we needed. A place for everything and everything in it's place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Our country is undergoing a house building boom at present due to immigration. We once had 1/4 acre sections with often basic 1000sq ft homes in them.
> But now it's all huge 4 bedroom homes on tiny sections very close together. I would really hate having to live so close to neighbours.


A lot of the newer estates are like that here now also. Very close together. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I will try that


I wonder how your hair is this morning, Sonja?

I've been asleep for a bit - woke up for a 'potty trip' - looked at the thermometer in my bedroom- 28*C! (82.4*F)- no wonder I am feeling hot sticky and uncomfortable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think we're like you Sam, waiting for the other shoe to drop. We are having such a mild winter so far that I'm sure something horrible will come along in February.


A mild beginning to Winter can tend to keep you on tenterhooks waiting for the icy blast to happen- I just got off the phone with a friend up in Aberdeenshire (Scotland) he was saying it has been relatively mild but the last couple of days are colder and rather windy, which is not the nicest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I remember once going to the house a Japanese family were renting over here. In her kitchen the oven was just used as another cupboard. She obviously never used it for cooking.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: How funny! I wonder what sort/style is their usual cooking method- I really only know about Sushi, Miso and a few things like that!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A lot of the newer estates are like that here now also. Very close together. :sm19:


Hi Cathy! How are you this evening!? It is Monday evening here, for both us and the Eastern parts of Australia.

As I mentioned in an earlier post, last time I checked the temperature in my bedroom it is up at 28*C.
Very hard to sleep in that- especially when I dare not open my bedroom window for fear of never being able to get it to shut again.
I keep explaining to folk, here and else where, I keep quiet because the rent I am paying at the moment is a good hundred dollars a week under what most similar houses to mine are fetching locally.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Cathy! How are you this evening!? It is Monday evening here, for both us and the Eastern parts of Australia.
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post, last time I checked the temperature in my bedroom it is up at 28*C.
> Very hard to sleep in that- especially when I dare not open my bedroom window for fear of never being able to get it to shut again.
> I keep explaining to folk, here and else where, I keep quiet because the rent I am paying at the moment is a good hundred dollars a week under what most similar houses to mine are fetching locally.


Hi there, I am good thanks. Gosh 28c is a bit warm for inside at night. :sm19: We had a nice day here about 24c. Tomorrow is to be 28c so a bit hotter. I wish the owner would at least repair a couple of your windows though so you could have them open. Gaawd I hope your rent never goes up by that much...very scary. :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, I am good thanks. Gosh 28c is a bit warm for inside at night. :sm19: We had a nice day here about 24c. Tomorrow is to be 28c so a bit hotter. I wish the owner would at least repair a couple of your windows though so you could have them open. Gaawd I hope your rent never goes up by that much...very scary. :sm13:


Our forecast is several days at 27*C (80.6*F), but with rain- and that of course is inevitably humid!!!!!

Glad you're a bit cooler now! Ever since the house was insulated it traps the heat in, rather than being bearable!

You do see why I keep quiet!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Our country is undergoing a house building boom at present due to immigration. We once had 1/4 acre sections with often basic 1000sq ft homes in them.
> But now it's all huge 4 bedroom homes on tiny sections very close together. I would really hate having to live so close to neighbours.


That's interesting cause where my sister and dad live north of metropolitan Toronto, it's the same thing.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Crazy isn't it? And it's so funny to hear the ladies in the house hunts, here and abroad, say that stairs are unsafe for children, lol, I think that there are things called gates that you put at the top and bottom to keep them from tumbling down them, we've managed for centuries to live with stairs. Or the guy has a gym membership, wants an apt with a gym or to be close to a gym but doesn't want to walk up stairs. :sm16:


Ridiculous


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those shows really make me laugh, they NEED closets bigger than my bedroom & if there aren't double sinks in the bathroom, it just won't do????????good grief, we considered it lucky to have one bathroom for the whole family. We thought we were being very extravagant when we built out house as we have 2 -1/2 baths, just sink & toilets , we couldn't bring ourselves to put in an extra shower & now wish we had????????. We have one at the back door to keep mess out of the house & one off our bedroom.
> 
> Have you seen the Ads on TV for Peleton? It's a fancy exercise bike that's connected to the internet & you have "virtual " classes. They were talking on the radio how crazy it is. $3500 for the bike & $50/month for the membership. ????????the amount of advertising they do, they must have convinced lots of people to try it.


I saw those ads....didnt watch closely enough to see they were connected to virtual classes. But that's crazy! We lived for a time in a house with 10 kids and 1 bathroom! ???? no one spent any amount of time in there let me tell you! Each of the bedrooms had mirrors but it did help the girls weren't very old yet...... I couldn't imagine it had they been teens!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'll report my findings.


Hopefully this chiro is a perfect fit and you get some relief.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> I remember once going to the house a Japanese family were renting over here. In her kitchen the oven was just used as another cupboard. She obviously never used it for cooking.


Funny I have a sil whose mom used the oven for the same purpose! Nope she wasn't Japanese! But then her mom was a strange woman - well in my opinion at any rate! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder how your hair is this morning, Sonja?
> 
> I've been asleep for a bit - woke up for a 'potty trip' - looked at the thermometer in my bedroom- 28*C! (82.4*F)- no wonder I am feeling hot sticky and uncomfortable!


Too hot, time to run the fans?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Too hot, time to run the fans?


Just about- I told myself I would at 28*, but I want also some help from the lady who does my vacuuming etc, to get the dust and Ringo hair off them, before I start them up again. She is due to come, later on today.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hopefully this chiro is a perfect fit and you get some relief.....


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You all are so right about IT going obsolete so quickly. My MacBook was purchased in 2014; now has a dead port so down to only one plug in port and the touch pad is cracked. I took it to see if it could be repaired and the cost was so ridiculous they suggested I purchase a refurbished on which would have been ony $100 more than a repair job. Can't afford either so as long as it keeps working I'll keep using it. I do have a couple of tablets slightly larger than my phone (freebies due to other purchases) but I struggle with them (not a Apples). Just need to sit down and work on using them. I used to only use a PC but once I switched back to an Apple I am spoiled; find it so much more user friendly and have fewer viruses.

I have to leave in about 20 minutes to go to check up at rheumatologist. Just trying to catch up here before going.


KateB said:


> I've done all that, but it still happens. This iPad is only about 6 years old, but according to my techi son any computer/tablet is obsolete after 2 years! :sm06:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, not pushing at all. Re your first husband, Carol and i were born twomonths early in Dec 1941. What saved us was dad was an engineer and mom had her B.S. and R.N. So dad built an incubator we used at home.


That's incredible! We have a grand daughter who was born at 27 weeks. So thankful for the technology which saved her life. She's a healthy 6 year old now. Only weakness seems to be her lungs as she easily gets croup. But even that is slowly improving.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Right, I do agree with the wife though that says " we have 5 daughters, one bathroom will NOT do", when the husband is saying "we can make it work". LOL
> And I really don't see the need for a master bedroom the size of a normal living room, after all, it's not like we spend hours a day in them except for sleep, a little cavorting with our spouse, and getting dressed. :sm23:
> I'd love a Peleton, but I'd never pay the amount they want for one, I love spinning(bike).


When I was single and the two youngest kids and I lived in a two bedroom apartment, I gave the bedrooms to the kids and slept in the walk-in closet--it was enough space for just me and a twin bed fit just right.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, just marking my spot before I head out. Reminder to myself...stopping on page 47. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder how your hair is this morning, Sonja?
> 
> I've been asleep for a bit - woke up for a 'potty trip' - looked at the thermometer in my bedroom- 28*C! (82.4*F)- no wonder I am feeling hot sticky and uncomfortable!


My hair should be all gone by now if I took to pulling it out every time my husband did something he shouldnt , at least that would solve the problem of the electricity in it ????I had an appointment to get my blood took this morning as my thyroid levels are still playing up if this one isnt right I have to go see the condultant at the hospital not exactly sure what he can do but not going to worry about that , left husband at home with youngest , came home to no lights working upstairs as husband had decided to mess on with the one in the kitchen which involved a step ladder I swear that man has definitley lost what little sense he was born with , thought it might just be an easy fix of flipping the switch in the power box but no that hasn't worked , now going to see if i remember were the spare lightbulbs are , thinking he might have blew the ones in the lights . Funnily the ones downstairs are still working , my middle name should definitely have been Patience


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's incredible! We have a grand daughter who was born at 27 weeks. So thankful for the technology which saved her life. She's a healthy 6 year old now. Only weakness seems to be her lungs as she easily gets croup. But even that is slowly improving.


I gather Joy is uncertain whether it was ever written up in the Medical Journals.

I think she said it was only a couple of days after Pearl Harbour, that they were born.

My nephew Paul was born at 29 weeks nearly 30 years ago, but has had a raft of problems caused by the Steroids the hospital gave him, without parental say so. Took years before the Hospital acknowledged any responsibility for his problems.
Christopher, the ex, was born a couple of years later than Joy- his version of events was always that he was the groundbreaker.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My hair should be all gone by now if I took to pulling it out every time my husband did something he shouldnt , at least that would solve the problem of the electricity in it ????I had an appointment to get my blood took this morning as my thyroid levels are still playing up if this one isnt right I have to go see the condultant at the hospital not exactly sure what he can do but not going to worry about that , left husband at home with youngest , came home to no lights working upstairs as husband had decided to mess on with the one in the kitchen which involved a step ladder I swear that man has definitley lost what little sense he was born with , thought it might just be an easy fix of flipping the switch in the power box but no that hasn't worked , now going to see if i remember were the spare lightbulbs are , thinking he might have blew the ones in the lights . Funnily the ones downstairs are still working , my middle name should definitely have been Patience


Oh dear oh dear oh dear. That hubby of yours really does push things too close to the limits.
I think you should be down for Sainthood!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I love mine too. I try to cook in it several times a week.


Gottastch, was just thinking of you and here you are. I love my instant pot too and Jinx, I forgot to put the inner pot in and dumped my veggies in. It's a little marked now but thank goodness it survived.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Lynnette, thank you so much for reading what I had written. Sadly he is my first husband- born London 1943, rather seriously premature- the humidicrib may almost have been invented for him- his parents were well heeled- and he was looked after by Harley Street Specialists- he was in Hospital for months before he reached a weight where he could safely be sent home.
> A few days later his mother had him kicking his heels in front of the fire, when a bomb landed close by, the soot came down the chimney. I gather the room was enveloped in soot. His mother's recall of this, when I tackled her about it when she was staying with us, in 1972/73, was that he cried for three days solid, before she thought to take him to the doctor. (She was brought up Christian Scientist - and they have some pretty unusual teachings about illness).My suspicion is that this has to be a case of infantile trauma- I know that when he was hospitalised in Victoria the regression he went through was so extreme that he started painting the walls with his faeces.
> This was why, when he had the break down after I had met him, I was so worried what might happen if he ended up back in hospital here.
> None of this of course does he remember these days- he probably would try totally to deny it. However some aspects of things will be on record somewhere in the Legal Files of the State of Victoria, Elizabeth in her application for divorce detailed all the attacks that had been meted out on her.
> ...


Very sad for everyone Julie.

Saddest for the children as this affects them for life as well. 
Cruelest that generally the husband/father become so controlling and ruin everyone's lives. 
But I do know of a few cases where the situation is reversed and it's the Mother/wife who's the bad apple.

Having been so fortunate to have had a loving husband and daughter and never had to go through what you and your family went through I can only send you big HUGS and hope 2019 and onwards will be happier and healthier for you and Bronwen I believe her name is.

As soon as my daughter's Probate is finalized and the 2 houses sold I'm planning a trip to NZ so I'm hoping I will be able to meet with you and Fan (my treat for everything) and the 3 of us can have a wonderful afternoon together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope you feel much better very soon.


Thank you. Today I feel pretty good. So nice to be on the other side of this.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Today I feel pretty good. So nice to be on the other side of this.


Glad to hear you are feeling better--we've missed you! May you continue to grow stronger by the minute!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Today I feel pretty good.  So nice to be on the other side of this.


Very good news.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami, I hope it's turning out to be a good day.


It was better than the day before. Tired but steadier. A load of laundry done, and a loaf of bread made. And I slept 10 hours last night! I think I just got over tired over the holidays. It finally hit and made me slow down.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> When I was single and the two youngest kids and I lived in a two bedroom apartment, I gave the bedrooms to the kids and slept in the walk-in closet--it was enough space for just me and a twin bed fit just right.


I had to smile when I read this, how cosy having your bed in the walk-in closet and when I think about it, other people may have made the sofa into a bed. But what you did was a much better idea.
Much better for your back also by sleeping in a bed and another advantage would be no rushing around in the morning to change the bed back to the sofa.

Best of all what a wonderful Mother you were to give your children each a bedroom. Yep you're special. ????????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder what the freezing up means because mine has also been doing that


Try clearing the cookies. That may be all it takes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Very sad for everyone Julie.
> 
> Saddest for the children as this affects them for life as well.
> Cruelest that generally the husband/father become so controlling and ruin everyone's lives.
> ...


That will be wonderful! What a treat to meet up with you in person, Lynnette! A bit early still for Fran- Stu will not be going to work as yet- still on holiday- but this is his usual start time! (4 a.m.,!!!!)

It is nice to feel that some here have taken the time to read what I have written, and understand.
I always used to say that the situation between me and Christopher was a _folie a deux_ 
I am saddened that Bronwen totally fails to see this- mind you she won't listen to me as yet- gets it all in her father's version- claims I do not accept any responsibility for what happened.
This is part of my motivation in writing things down- I have friend who has volunteered to get things printed up for me.
My el cheapo printer refuses to accept the new laptop- I am sure I am largely responsible for that through having failed to record passwords etc!!!!
Besides the screen is a ridiculous 1cm x 2 cm- so you have no hope of knowing what is going on!!!!
It is up for replacement - but very low priority- not until the drier is paid off!!!!!

Yes her name is Bronwen! Hopefully 2019 will work out a bit better than it has been already just this first week- things are blighted so by the wretched dog problem- but it will come right eventually!

Hugs to you too,

And what a lovely prospect - to look forward to- meeting up with you!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of socks, mine are calling me...so ta-ta for now. Tonight we will be going to middle DGD's birthday celebration; turning 18!


Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was better than the day before. Tired but steadier. A load of laundry done, and a loaf of bread made. And I slept 10 hours last night! I think I just got over tired over the holidays. It finally hit and made me slow down.


That happens. I wish more good nights' sleep for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had to smile when I read this, how cosy having your bed in the walk-in closet and when I think about it, other people may have made the sofa into a bed. But what you did was a much better idea.
> Much better for your back also by sleeping in a bed and another advantage would be no rushing around in the morning to change the bed back to the sofa.
> 
> Best of all what a wonderful Mother you were to give your children each a bedroom. Yep you're special. ????????????


I agree.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't know if it shows on my phone- the screen is not exceptionally large- I must have bought it about three years back- so of course in the IT world that is by now seriously geriatric- it is going to have to survive quite a lot longer- but every so often I have to do some drastic deleting, to free up memory!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great, Tami!
> 
> Thinking of that since doctor suggested I try Magnesium, I am sleeping vastly longer hours - never all night though!


I hope you get to that point! I do get up to use the bathroom, but go right back to sleep.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> so far this one is the only one I need for a while - a long while I hope. the trouble with this one is it's a lighter weight yarn than I am used to. Heidi liked it and brought it home - it will get finished before Maddie May is a year old. --- sam


And it will be gorgeous and a special keepsake.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> My hair should be all gone by now if I took to pulling it out every time my husband did something he shouldnt , at least that would solve the problem of the electricity in it ????I had an appointment to get my blood took this morning as my thyroid levels are still playing up if this one isnt right I have to go see the condultant at the hospital not exactly sure what he can do but not going to worry about that , left husband at home with youngest , came home to no lights working upstairs as husband had decided to mess on with the one in the kitchen which involved a step ladder I swear that man has definitley lost what little sense he was born with , thought it might just be an easy fix of flipping the switch in the power box but no that hasn't worked , now going to see if i remember were the spare lightbulbs are , thinking he might have blew the ones in the lights . Funnily the ones downstairs are still working , my middle name should definitely have been Patience


Goodness hope your thyroid levels come back to a normal level and you don't need treatment for that. 
Doctors have never suggested that I need testing so I'm guessing with all the tests they seem to send us seniors off to that everything's OK.

Hope it's only blown light bulbs that's the problem, can't imagine what he's done though. 
Can I laugh out loud, I mean it does sound comical what you've written regarding your hubby. Oh to bad I already did, lol! Just as well we have an ocean between us.
In all seriousness I am sorry you came home to only having 1/2 your house lit up.

I have 3 wigs here of my daughters, which strangely enough I was talking this morning to my friend and I mentioned to him that I need to go onto the web and find out how to wash and dry them.
I'm also going to phone a place in Barrie (a town north of my house) as they have a Cancer centre there and ask them if I can donate them or if they would have any idea who would be interested. Would hate to just have to throw them out as they cost over $500 each. Yes I was astonished when I found the receipts as they're only synthetic, goodness only knows what they would cost if they were human hair. Must say when my daughter was wearing them I honestly thought they were her real hair.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear oh dear oh dear. That hubby of yours really does push things too close to the limits.
> I think you should be down for Sainthood!


Can I have that in writing to give to the judge it might help with my sentence ???? ,havent got enough spare light bulbs but enough for some light upstairs , youngest will fetch some more home after work


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, i love your humor. Hope you get your lighting problems fixed soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Goodness hope your thyroid levels come back to a normal level and you don't need treatment for that.
> Doctors have never suggested that I need testing so I'm guessing with all the tests they seem to send us seniors off to that everything's OK.
> 
> Hope it's only blown light bulbs that's the problem, can't imagine what he's done though.
> ...


It is better to laugh than throttle him I suppose , although I was tempted , he shouldn't be anywhere near a step ladder in his condition
I know from seeing the wigs at the hospital my son went to that they are far better made now than they used to be , hope someone will be interested in them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

As long as it doesn't wait until late April ????


angelam said:


> I think we're like you Sam, waiting for the other shoe to drop. We are having such a mild winter so far that I'm sure something horrible will come along in February.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need help with my hair , I seem to have grown a mini generator somewhere in my hair as Im generating enough electricity from it to keep the house running all winter , It started a couple of month ago , every time i try to comb my hair it just crackles and raises from my head I mean literally stands out in all directions I put my hands about 4 inches away from my hair and it will just move towards it , When I got my hair cut a few weeks back the hairdresser couldnt believe how much it crackled and moved , she had to keep spraying it with water to keep it down , any tips on how to get rid of it apart from going bald , just thought maybe Im related to Uncle Fester and just didnt know it Ive certainly got the black bags under the eyes ????


Are you getting the static shocks when you touch things or people in the house? It sounds like lack of humidity. If so, put a pot of water near a heat register, or on the stove to boil, just don't boil the pot dry.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> As long as it doesn't wait until late April ????


Oh please not that late Bonnie, but we never know what or when it comes in Canada. ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Today I feel pretty good. So nice to be on the other side of this.


Glad you feel better!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My hair should be all gone by now if I took to pulling it out every time my husband did something he shouldnt , at least that would solve the problem of the electricity in it ????I had an appointment to get my blood took this morning as my thyroid levels are still playing up if this one isnt right I have to go see the condultant at the hospital not exactly sure what he can do but not going to worry about that , left husband at home with youngest , came home to no lights working upstairs as husband had decided to mess on with the one in the kitchen which involved a step ladder I swear that man has definitley lost what little sense he was born with , thought it might just be an easy fix of flipping the switch in the power box but no that hasn't worked , now going to see if i remember were the spare lightbulbs are , thinking he might have blew the ones in the lights . Funnily the ones downstairs are still working , my middle name should definitely have been Patience


I think you are going to have to padlock the ladders so he can't get them????. Hope you've got the lights fixed by now.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> As long as it doesn't wait until late April ????


Here too. We have been in the 40s these last few days. We have set several all/time records for warmest days in January, usually our coldest month. Not complaining. Just enjoying it. Friend coming back from a week in Florida tomorrow night. She will stay one night then drive back to Iowa Wed. am. Think I will make chow menu for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Goodness, still feeling crappy. Between coughing and congestion there are times I feel like I’m suffocating. DH says to go to ER, but I think I might try urgent care instead. Am trying to work on the most basic of baby sweaters and have had to rip out 3 times already. My brain is so foggy..... last night gave up on the knitting and watched Shetland for a bit. Stunning scenery. Although like someone else mentioned, I sometimes had trouble deciphering their accent! But its an enjoyable series. Thanks to whomever recommended it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh one more thing.....when I write a post and then hit send, the padlock disappears and suddenly everything seems to stop, the the padlock comes back on and message posts....anyone else notice this?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> As long as it doesn't wait until late April ????


I've just got in from an appointment with the dental hygienist. Before I left I made the next appointment which will be mid April We both made comments about "hope it won't be snowing then"! 
:sm06: :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Today I feel pretty good. So nice to be on the other side of this.


Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I remember once going to the house a Japanese family were renting over here. In her kitchen the oven was just used as another cupboard. She obviously never used it for cooking.


Yes, I could see that, most of their cooking is done on a grill plate or wok on stove. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder how your hair is this morning, Sonja?
> 
> I've been asleep for a bit - woke up for a 'potty trip' - looked at the thermometer in my bedroom- 28*C! (82.4*F)- no wonder I am feeling hot sticky and uncomfortable!


YUCK!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I saw those ads....didnt watch closely enough to see they were connected to virtual classes. But that's crazy! We lived for a time in a house with 10 kids and 1 bathroom! ???? no one spent any amount of time in there let me tell you! Each of the bedrooms had mirrors but it did help the girls weren't very old yet...... I couldn't imagine it had they been teens!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Funny I have a sil whose mom used the oven for the same purpose! Nope she wasn't Japanese! But then her mom was a strange woman - well in my opinion at any rate! ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When I was single and the two youngest kids and I lived in a two bedroom apartment, I gave the bedrooms to the kids and slept in the walk-in closet--it was enough space for just me and a twin bed fit just right.


Lol, When Christopher was a baby, we lived in a one bedroom, his crib fit in the walk in closet, so he had his own room. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My hair should be all gone by now if I took to pulling it out every time my husband did something he shouldnt , at least that would solve the problem of the electricity in it ????I had an appointment to get my blood took this morning as my thyroid levels are still playing up if this one isnt right I have to go see the condultant at the hospital not exactly sure what he can do but not going to worry about that , left husband at home with youngest , came home to no lights working upstairs as husband had decided to mess on with the one in the kitchen which involved a step ladder I swear that man has definitley lost what little sense he was born with , thought it might just be an easy fix of flipping the switch in the power box but no that hasn't worked , now going to see if i remember were the spare lightbulbs are , thinking he might have blew the ones in the lights . Funnily the ones downstairs are still working , my middle name should definitely have been Patience


 :sm06: Oh dear, I think you may want to padlock the ladders to a wall so he can't use them, goodness.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Today I feel pretty good. So nice to be on the other side of this.


That is good. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Goodness, still feeling crappy. Between coughing and congestion there are times I feel like I'm suffocating. DH says to go to ER, but I think I might try urgent care instead. Am trying to work on the most basic of baby sweaters and have had to rip out 3 times already. My brain is so foggy..... last night gave up on the knitting and watched Shetland for a bit. Stunning scenery. Although like someone else mentioned, I sometimes had trouble deciphering their accent! But its an enjoyable series. Thanks to whomever recommended it.


I think you definitely need to get in to be seen, before it can turn into Pneumonia or anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh one more thing.....when I write a post and then hit send, the padlock disappears and suddenly everything seems to stop, the the padlock comes back on and message posts....anyone else notice this?


No.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news daralene - don't overdo - take thing slowly and quietly. we don't want you sick again. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Today I feel pretty good. So nice to be on the other side of this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the two boys drag theirs everywhere they go. lol --- sam



HappieGram said:


> And it will be gorgeous and a special keepsake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

exactly. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> As long as it doesn't wait until late April ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Goodness, still feeling crappy. Between coughing and congestion there are times I feel like I'm suffocating. DH says to go to ER, but I think I might try urgent care instead. Am trying to work on the most basic of baby sweaters and have had to rip out 3 times already. My brain is so foggy..... last night gave up on the knitting and watched Shetland for a bit. Stunning scenery. Although like someone else mentioned, I sometimes had trouble deciphering their accent! But its an enjoyable series. Thanks to whomever recommended it.


Have you tried rubbing Vicks on your chest. I find it helps alot


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go to urgent care - don't do what I do and keep saying I think it will be better tomorrow and tomorrow you find yourself in the hospital with pneumonia. I'm slowly learning my lesson. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Goodness, still feeling crappy. Between coughing and congestion there are times I feel like I'm suffocating. DH says to go to ER, but I think I might try urgent care instead. Am trying to work on the most basic of baby sweaters and have had to rip out 3 times already. My brain is so foggy..... last night gave up on the knitting and watched Shetland for a bit. Stunning scenery. Although like someone else mentioned, I sometimes had trouble deciphering their accent! But its an enjoyable series. Thanks to whomever recommended it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I got my glass cover, sealing rings, and strainer today. I have a problem reaching down and lifting a bowl out. 
I bought the silicone gloves, but they are awkward. The strainer has a handle and I am hoping I can put the bowls in there and easily lift it out. I cannot figure out how others reach down in there and get the bowls or pans out.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gottastch, was just thinking of you and here you are. I love my instant pot too and Jinx, I forgot to put the inner pot in and dumped my veggies in. It's a little marked now but thank goodness it survived.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We went out to the Chinese smorg in town last night, it was very good . It started snowing when we came home & we’ve had probably 4-5 inches overnight &;it’s still snowing????
My friend is having a Pampered Chef party this afternoon. I guess I will go even thought I don’t need anything, she said, just come for the eats????????
I put away most of the Christmas decorations this morning but I still have the tree up, I’m going to leave that a few more days. My friend said she will leave hers until the end. Of the month because she likes the peaceful lights in the dark mornings & evenings.
I’ve been sewing away the past few days, 27 hats done except to sew the little 1.5 inch turning hole to stitch shut. I think there are 6 more in the box ready to sew. I still have another box of fleece pieces to cut out. I hope I can get all that done by the end of the month, then I can start on other things. At least I don’t have trouble keeping myself busy over the winter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I could see that, most of their cooking is done on a grill plate or wok on stove. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I find putting Vick's on the sole of my feet is very helpful to stop the coughing when I am trying to sleep. 
Sounded stupid to me but I find it very helpful.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you tried rubbing Vicks on your chest. I find it helps alot


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, sorry you had such a terrible time with your first DH, seems damaged children turn into damaged adults & take it out on those around them. Terrible cycle.

Daralene, sorry you are still not completely well, hope you are on the mend soon. Take it easy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Very sad for everyone Julie.
> 
> Saddest for the children as this affects them for life as well.
> Cruelest that generally the husband/father become so controlling and ruin everyone's lives.
> ...


Lynette, I would be delighted to meet you and spend an afternoon with you and Julie.
It would be a lot of fun for sure. We could meet at our Botanic Gardens which is a wonderful place with a good cafe as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

In case some of you don't get LoveKnitting, take a look at the free patterns being offered. They are also offering 20% off Novita yarns. There are lots of really nice sock patterns.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> It's the same here. People want larger houses but not large gardens and all the work that goes with them. Probably just as well as we're only a small island and rapidly running out of land!


NZ is roughly the same area of land as England but with only 4.5 million population so there is still a lot of land space.
I find it sad that a lot of good farmland is being taken for houses round Auckland outer suburbs, and a lot of apartments being built too.
All the building is putting huge pressure on sewerage and drainage systems, with downpours causing flooding where it never used to be a problem. 
The runoff pollutes the beaches so can be unsafe for swimming quite often after a storm. We are not exactly the clean green image portrayed in tourist advertisements.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you get to that point! I do get up to use the bathroom, but go right back to sleep.


Where as so far the perambulations usually wake me right up!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, just sitting here and the power flicked off and on, then off. I called Marla, she has power, called the City, they don't, hopefully it will be sorted quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can I have that in writing to give to the judge it might help with my sentence ???? ,havent got enough spare light bulbs but enough for some light upstairs , youngest will fetch some more home after work


Happily! Having been pushed so close to murder, myself- anything I can do to help you out!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Here too. We have been in the 40s these last few days. We have set several all/time records for warmest days in January, usually our coldest month. Not complaining. Just enjoying it. Friend coming back from a week in Florida tomorrow night. She will stay one night then drive back to Iowa Wed. am. Think I will make chow menu for dinner tomorrow night.


Not sure if I actually mentioned, Marilyn, I now have a copy of Good French Cooking paid for and on it's way soon- was not too fearfully expensive, despite the conversion rate always being against us- $26.30.(NZD).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do you use a conditioner after shampooing? If not, that might help.

Just popped in during a break from cleaning. Got the following from my DB in an email and wanted to share it.

Advice from An Old Farmer

Your fences need to be horse-high, pig-tight and bull-strong.
Keep skunks and bankers at a distance.
Life is simpler when you plow around the stump.
A bumble bee is considerably faster than a John Deere tractor.
Words that soak into your ears are whispered… not yelled.
Meanness don't jes' happen overnight.
Forgive your enemies; it messes up their heads.
Do not corner something that you know is meaner than you.
It don't take a very big person to carry a grudge.
You cannot unsay a cruel word.
Every path has a few puddles.
When you wallow with pigs, expect to get dirty.
The best sermons are lived, not preached.
Most of the stuff people worry about ain't never gonna happen anyway.
Don't judge folks by their relatives.
Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer.
Live a good, honorable life… Then when you get older and think back, you'll enjoy it a second time.
Don 't interfere with somethin' that ain't bothering you none.
Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a Rain dance.
If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop diggin'.
Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got.
The biggest troublemaker you'll probably ever have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every mornin'.
Always drink upstream from the herd.
Good judgment comes from experience, and a lotta that comes from bad judgment.
Lettin' the cat outta the bag is a whole lot easier than puttin' it back in.
If you get to thinkin' you're a person of some influence, try orderin' somebody else's dog around..
Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply. Speak kindly. Leave the rest to God.
Don't pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he'll just kill you.
Most times, it just gets down to common sense.


Swedenme said:


> I need help with my hair , I seem to have grown a mini generator somewhere in my hair as Im generating enough electricity from it to keep the house running all winter , It started a couple of month ago , every time i try to comb my hair it just crackles and raises from my head I mean literally stands out in all directions I put my hands about 4 inches away from my hair and it will just move towards it , When I got my hair cut a few weeks back the hairdresser couldnt believe how much it crackled and moved , she had to keep spraying it with water to keep it down , any tips on how to get rid of it apart from going bald , just thought maybe Im related to Uncle Fester and just didnt know it Ive certainly got the black bags under the eyes ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sorry you had such a terrible time with your first DH, seems damaged children turn into damaged adults & take it out on those around them. Terrible cycle.
> 
> Daralene, sorry you are still not completely well, hope you are on the mend soon. Take it easy.


I am glad that Bronwen has gone to the lengths she has to provide a stable happy environment for her two, much as I may grumble about her choice of husband.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lynette, I would be delighted to meet you and spend an afternoon with you and Julie.
> It would be a lot of fun for sure. We could meet at our Botanic Gardens which is a wonderful place with a good cafe as well.


That was my first thought too, lovely being so close to the Gardens!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you darowil. I intend to go through your workshop soon. I finished the heel of #1 sock last night watching a youtube video; german short rows....still have to close the gap between heel and instep.

Someone a few posts ago mentioned doing a "vanilla/plain" heel...my question is what is a "plain heel" actually called? 
Everything I look at gives specific names for different types of heels so which type is "plain"? Also, I prefer doing toe up socks so it has to be one written for doing toe up.


darowil said:


> You can knit with the stitches at the back and those on hold (whether DPNS or circulars) in the front. As the right side stitches are facing you they will also be facing the inside of the tube you are knitting. Just remember to make sure you adjust for the heel so that you have the right side facing the same way as the rest of the sock.
> If you go to my workshop on socks I am fairly sure there are photos of people asking why their knitting is wrong side out and showing their work. Haven't got time to check it for you sorry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When you get the craft room done please share a picture; I'm still working on my yarn room and my sewing room and need all the suggestions I can get; plan on look on pintrest for some ideas too. I had to smile about your daddy coming to see the house. 
I can just imagine the joy of living so close to him now after years of being so far away.


Sorlenna said:


> I'm up to page 38--y'all have been talking up a storm! My parents came down today--Daddy finally saw the house--we went to dinner at a place we've wanted to try (it was very good). Then I spent a while working in the craft room, trying to figure out how to make it work (I haven't yet). I have loads of sorting to do still, and with DD's furniture in there, not sure how I'm going to set up the sewing table. It's still early in the process, however, so I am taking my time and trying to get a feel for the room.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if I actually mentioned, Marilyn, I now have a copy of Good French Cooking paid for and on it's way soon- was not too fearfully expensive, despite the conversion rate always being against us- $26.30.(NZD).


Sounds good. When I moved to the Soroity house I had to get rid of most of my belongings, including boxes of books. I kept only a few of my favorite cookbooks. Among the keepers was Julia Child's Mastering the Art of French Cooking, vol. 1. I have made so many good things from it. Mmmmm-Poulet ala Creme.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the sayings, Gwen. I agree with them totally!????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you are able to donate the wigs it will be another wonderful way to honor and commemorate your daughter. 


kiwifrau said:


> Goodness hope your thyroid levels come back to a normal level and you don't need treatment for that.
> Doctors have never suggested that I need testing so I'm guessing with all the tests they seem to send us seniors off to that everything's OK.
> 
> Hope it's only blown light bulbs that's the problem, can't imagine what he's done though.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Meant to mention that at the rheumatologist today he said he wasn't surprised I was having such pain issues; joints more swollen then they have been in more than 9 months. He's concerned that we may need to change my meds yet he really prefers to keep me on the Orencia injections being a cancer survivor. So, for now he is putting me on 20 days decreasing dosage of prednisone and has me coming back in in 2 months instead of the usual 4-6 months. He said sometimes having had to go off the Orencia when I had surgery last May for awhile it is difficult getting it kickstarted again thus the reason for the prednisone. If that doesn't work then he will switch me to Embril (another injectable medication). Just hope it gets working and soon. Hate the pain but then again, I've seen folks much worse off so will be thankful for that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> NZ is roughly the same area of land as England but with only 4.5 million population so there is still a lot of land space.
> I find it sad that a lot of good farmland is being taken for houses round Auckland outer suburbs, and a lot of apartments being built too.
> All the building is putting huge pressure on sewerage and drainage systems, with downpours causing flooding where it never used to be a problem.
> The runoff pollutes the beaches so can be unsafe for swimming quite often after a storm. We are not exactly the clean green image portrayed in tourist advertisements.


The uk has 60 million more people can you imagine that , talk about being over crowded , shortage of GPs , Dentists , housing and whole load of other problems ,people here are not only selling off farmland to builders but also their back gardens how ridiculous is that, I feel sorry for the younger people they dont stand a chance of getting decent affordable living accommodation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to mention that at the rheumatologist today he said he wasn't surprised I was having such pain issues; joints more swollen then they have been in more than 9 months. He's concerned that we may need to change my meds yet he really prefers to keep me on the Orencia injections being a cancer survivor. So, for now he is putting me on 20 days decreasing dosage of prednisone and has me coming back in in 2 months instead of the usual 4-6 months. He said sometimes having had to go off the Orencia when I had surgery last May for awhile it is difficult getting it kickstarted again thus the reason for the prednisone. If that doesn't work then he will switch me to Embril (another injectable medication). Just hope it gets working and soon. Hate the pain but then again, I've seen folks much worse off so will be thankful for that.


I'll keep my fingers crossed that the pain goes soon Gwen


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> NZ is roughly the same area of land as England but with only 4.5 million population so there is still a lot of land space.
> I find it sad that a lot of good farmland is being taken for houses round Auckland outer suburbs, and a lot of apartments being built too.
> All the building is putting huge pressure on sewerage and drainage systems, with downpours causing flooding where it never used to be a problem.
> The runoff pollutes the beaches so can be unsafe for swimming quite often after a storm. We are not exactly the clean green image portrayed in tourist advertisements.


The excessive building on green fields here is responsible for a lot of flooding in recent years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sounds good. When I moved to the Soroity house I had to get rid of most of my belongings, including boxes of books. I kept only a few of my favorite cookbooks. Among the keepers was Julia Child's Mastering the Art of French Cooking, vol. 1. I have made so many good things from it. Mmmmm-Poulet ala Creme.


There is always the up and down side in any decision.
But the cost of storage would have been prohibitive.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you use a conditioner after shampooing? If not, that might help.
> 
> Just popped in during a break from cleaning. Got the following from my DB in an email and wanted to share it.
> 
> ...


Wise words.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to mention that at the rheumatologist today he said he wasn't surprised I was having such pain issues; joints more swollen then they have been in more than 9 months. He's concerned that we may need to change my meds yet he really prefers to keep me on the Orencia injections being a cancer survivor. So, for now he is putting me on 20 days decreasing dosage of prednisone and has me coming back in in 2 months instead of the usual 4-6 months. He said sometimes having had to go off the Orencia when I had surgery last May for awhile it is difficult getting it kickstarted again thus the reason for the prednisone. If that doesn't work then he will switch me to Embril (another injectable medication). Just hope it gets working and soon. Hate the pain but then again, I've seen folks much worse off so will be thankful for that.


I do hope it works, Gwen. Good that he seems 'on the ball'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The uk has 60 million more people can you imagine that , talk about being over crowded , shortage of GPs , Dentists , housing and whole load of other problems ,people here are not only selling off farmland to builders but also their back gardens how ridiculous is that, I feel sorry for the younger people they dont stand a chance of getting decent affordable living accommodation.


One of our previous Prime Ministers announced a goal of 8 million people here- but in my opinion we are already well over the figure we should be attempting to support- successive Councils all over the country have failed to maintain or upgrade the infrastructure, and there are a lot of problems developing from these omissions.
Lack of preparation for the numbers of School Children- lack of Health providers- so many things left to the proverbial Kiwi 'She'll be right'.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well power's back on, it was only out for about half hour or so, I was practicing guitar so just kept at it. It's amazing how quiet it gets when even the fish tank pumps aren't working.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you darowil. I intend to go through your workshop soon. I finished the heel of #1 sock last night watching a youtube video; german short rows....still have to close the gap between heel and instep.
> 
> Someone a few posts ago mentioned doing a "vanilla/plain" heel...my question is what is a "plain heel" actually called?
> Everything I look at gives specific names for different types of heels so which type is "plain"? Also, I prefer doing toe up socks so it has to be one written for doing toe up.


Probably just a regular heel flap heel, but there are so many, I guess it would depend on the individual and what they determine is a plain vanilla heel.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> NZ is roughly the same area of land as England but with only 4.5 million population so there is still a lot of land space.
> I find it sad that a lot of good farmland is being taken for houses round Auckland outer suburbs, and a lot of apartments being built too.
> All the building is putting huge pressure on sewerage and drainage systems, with downpours causing flooding where it never used to be a problem.
> The runoff pollutes the beaches so can be unsafe for swimming quite often after a storm. We are not exactly the clean green image portrayed in tourist advertisements.


Chicago has 2.7 million and with surrounding area is nearly twice your population size. 1,378 people per square mile!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_metropolitan_area


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Playing catch-up today. Working on sorting office and filing important papers. I need to figure out what to keep and where and what to get rid of and how. I try to put all addressed stuff etc. in the wood stove and recycle what I can at the landfill.
I got out my duck from last class and am trying to paint it by pictures and a model. I need to finish painting all the feathers and return teacher's sample. 
Got 2 hrs of book work done, after going to community breakfast. Just made lunch and took a break to come on here. I also paid timely bills today.
'360' children's cups came today. DH can't figure out how to get liquid out, yet. (It is all a learning curve, they are not supposed to leak if tipped over. He can't tell where it is much of the time, so lots of major spills.)
Everyone is prepaRing to hunker down as a storm is brewing for tonight through tomorrow and another for Wednesday. Heavy snowfall predicted. . .only time will tell. Well, lunch break is over need to get more accomplished. TTYAL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is walking around in your house at night? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Where as so far the perambulations usually wake me right up!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great Gwen - took a copy. do thank your brother for me - ask him if he knows how to teach teenagers to have common sense. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Do you use a conditioner after shampooing? If not, that might help.
> 
> Just popped in during a break from cleaning. Got the following from my DB in an email and wanted to share it.
> 
> Advice from An Old Farmer


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's blowing like crazy out there, poor Gizmo comes in looking like he stuck his little paw in a light socket. :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy in the hopes that the pain leaves quickly. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to mention that at the rheumatologist today he said he wasn't surprised I was having such pain issues; joints more swollen then they have been in more than 9 months. He's concerned that we may need to change my meds yet he really prefers to keep me on the Orencia injections being a cancer survivor. So, for now he is putting me on 20 days decreasing dosage of prednisone and has me coming back in in 2 months instead of the usual 4-6 months. He said sometimes having had to go off the Orencia when I had surgery last May for awhile it is difficult getting it kickstarted again thus the reason for the prednisone. If that doesn't work then he will switch me to Embril (another injectable medication). Just hope it gets working and soon. Hate the pain but then again, I've seen folks much worse off so will be thankful for that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are still places in the states where you will have 'reasonable' living expenses. as long as you stay out of the city - but then - that is where the jobs are. it's going to be both parents working to survive. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The uk has 60 million more people can you imagine that , talk about being over crowded , shortage of GPs , Dentists , housing and whole load of other problems ,people here are not only selling off farmland to builders but also their back gardens how ridiculous is that, I feel sorry for the younger people they dont stand a chance of getting decent affordable living accommodation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it was on here - a sock pattern for toe up socks where you knit a little piece and then pick up stitches all the way around to continue your socks with four needles. I thought I copied it but I can't find it. does anyone recognize what I am talking about. thanks --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> who is walking around in your house at night? --- sam


Me! and Ringo! Hard to avoid when it is so hot!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, get thee to adoctor especially if discharge yellow or green tinged. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tried my new IRobot Brava today. Mopped my whole kitchen floor! I will have to go over some spots but i havent mopped in awhile, waiting for Brava. Also i have a spilling, dropping husband so cabinets by sink and coffee pot have to be wiped down daily! He is 87 with macular degeneration so cant even see spills. Also a hoarder, you would be amazed the clutter i took out of kitchen just with a couple of days of not policing it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Are you getting the static shocks when you touch things or people in the house? It sounds like lack of humidity. If so, put a pot of water near a heat register, or on the stove to boil, just don't boil the pot dry.


No static shocks , just the hair problem , today there was a cold wind so I just gave it a quick comb and stuffed a hat on problem solved till I came home , I am going to try what Kaye Jo's Marla does , a little conditioner before shampooing hopefully that will solve the problem


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Goodness, still feeling crappy. Between coughing and congestion there are times I feel like I'm suffocating. DH says to go to ER, but I think I might try urgent care instead. Am trying to work on the most basic of baby sweaters and have had to rip out 3 times already. My brain is so foggy..... last night gave up on the knitting and watched Shetland for a bit. Stunning scenery. Although like someone else mentioned, I sometimes had trouble deciphering their accent! But its an enjoyable series. Thanks to whomever recommended it.


Sorry to hear you are still feeling crappy hopefully you can get something that will help at least ease the cough ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Oh dear, I think you may want to padlock the ladders to a wall so he can't use them, goodness.


Can't I just put a padlock on husband :sm23: , then I can stop worrying what he will get up to next ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the two boys drag theirs everywhere they go. lol --- sam


Im going to make some baby shawls this year , already saving some beautiful patterns , there are some gorgeous free ones out there , Im hoping niece has taken the hint of what size ply yarn I would like for my birthday , had to laugh when I was trying to explain the difference s in yarn ,and why there are differences she said knitting is a lot more complicated than I thought you need to be a mathematician ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you darowil. I intend to go through your workshop soon. I finished the heel of #1 sock last night watching a youtube video; german short rows....still have to close the gap between heel and instep.
> 
> Someone a few posts ago mentioned doing a "vanilla/plain" heel...my question is what is a "plain heel" actually called?
> Everything I look at gives specific names for different types of heels so which type is "plain"? Also, I prefer doing toe up socks so it has to be one written for doing toe up.


I started off with Sockit2me's basic sock pattern its so simple and he has lots of pictures , you judt can't go wrong with it , the heel is a basic heel flap not a wrap and turn in sight


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

vicks on the bottom of your feet - that should do the trick. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear you are still feeling crappy hopefully you can get something that will help at least ease the cough ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it does do a good job doesn't it. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Tried my new IRobot Brava today. Mopped my whole kitchen floor! I will have to go over some spots but i havent mopped in awhile, waiting for Brava. Also i have a spilling, dropping husband so cabinets by sink and coffee pot have to be wiped down daily! He is 87 with macular degeneration so cant even see spills. Also a hoarder, you would be amazed the clutter i took out of kitchen just with a couple of days of not policing it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had to smile when I read this, how cosy having your bed in the walk-in closet and when I think about it, other people may have made the sofa into a bed. But what you did was a much better idea.
> Much better for your back also by sleeping in a bed and another advantage would be no rushing around in the morning to change the bed back to the sofa.
> 
> Best of all what a wonderful Mother you were to give your children each a bedroom. Yep you're special. ????????????


Gosh, thanks...don't know that I was that wonderful, but I did try!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When you get the craft room done please share a picture; I'm still working on my yarn room and my sewing room and need all the suggestions I can get; plan on look on pintrest for some ideas too. I had to smile about your daddy coming to see the house.
> I can just imagine the joy of living so close to him now after years of being so far away.


It is good to visit the parents! As for the room...it may be quite a while, as I still have many of DD's things in there (I didn't put out things that might absorb humidity--when we get a tighter/stronger structure, I can move those if she hasn't come back for them). In fact, right now I don't see any way to set up the sewing machine but might try working it out to get the quilting frame up--at least then I can work on something (I have quite a few that need finishing).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

snow white just pawed my water glass over on top of my keyboard - the extreme left side. I am hoping it dries out without crashing the entire keyboard. that cat. I will let it set and see what happens. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gwennie, I loved your old farmer's advice, especially the last 3 lines. Someone said, "common sense is an uncommon virtue", or similar words. 
Sounds like Canada is in the midst of a huge winter snow storm. Hoping all there will be safe and worm. Too bad they couldn't share some of the cold with NZ. We had a better day today, went walking Penny when it got to 44 F. Still seems very cold to me even though our smattering of snow on the valley floor has mostly melted. I got up early to scoop it off the driveway and walks.
Gwennie, so sorry that you are suffering RA pain. I know how difficult it is to get it finally under control. I went for RA labs today and the streets were an icy mess. So glad I was able to go and come in safety. Hoping your RA will become less or you can find something else that works well for you. I was able to get my Arava refilled and it has been wonderful for me. 
We had a wonderful 20 year old police officer killed in Orem this week, shot by a 40 year old man attempting to rob a store. The suspect was shot but survived and is under police guard at the hospital. I feel sorry for his wife and their 2 year old boy.
Sam, I am wondering if you use a hair dryer on low on your keyboard if that would help it. Perhaps you can call a computer store and ask what they recommend. When my camera got drowned we were told to put it in the gas oven and let the pilot light warmth dry it out. It worked and the camera still works great. I'm hoping you can resurrect your keyboard.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I do the heel from Margarets toe up workshop, I think it's great, easy & fits nice.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you darowil. I intend to go through your workshop soon. I finished the heel of #1 sock last night watching a youtube video; german short rows....still have to close the gap between heel and instep.
> 
> Someone a few posts ago mentioned doing a "vanilla/plain" heel...my question is what is a "plain heel" actually called?
> Everything I look at gives specific names for different types of heels so which type is "plain"? Also, I prefer doing toe up socks so it has to be one written for doing toe up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to mention that at the rheumatologist today he said he wasn't surprised I was having such pain issues; joints more swollen then they have been in more than 9 months. He's concerned that we may need to change my meds yet he really prefers to keep me on the Orencia injections being a cancer survivor. So, for now he is putting me on 20 days decreasing dosage of prednisone and has me coming back in in 2 months instead of the usual 4-6 months. He said sometimes having had to go off the Orencia when I had surgery last May for awhile it is difficult getting it kickstarted again thus the reason for the prednisone. If that doesn't work then he will switch me to Embril (another injectable medication). Just hope it gets working and soon. Hate the pain but then again, I've seen folks much worse off so will be thankful for that.


I hope the prednisone does the trick


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't I just put a padlock on husband :sm23: , then I can stop worrying what he will get up to next ,


Rope and tie 'em! isn't it? something they used to do to the steers, when they had to be kept under control!

I guess it is hard when he is relatively young to be so constrained.

But he really pushes it!!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The uk has 60 million more people can you imagine that , talk about being over crowded , shortage of GPs , Dentists , housing and whole load of other problems ,people here are not only selling off farmland to builders but also their back gardens how ridiculous is that, I feel sorry for the  younger people they dont stand a chance of getting decent affordable living accommodation.


I can't imagine living in such crowded conditions. Saskatchewan is larger than the whole UK & we have 1 million people. All of Canada has 36.7 million


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im going to make some baby shawls this year , already saving some beautiful patterns , there are some gorgeous free ones out there , Im hoping niece has taken the hint of what size ply yarn I would like for my birthday , had to laugh when I was trying to explain the difference s in yarn ,and why there are differences she said knitting is a lot more complicated than I thought you need to be a mathematician ????


She has actually hit the nail on the head!

I do hope you get some lace weight yarn to work with!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> The excessive building on green fields here is responsible for a lot of flooding in recent years.


It drives me crazy that they are paving over good farmland for housing, especially the orchards in southern Ontario & BCas there are such limited areas where fruit will grow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have 5 people/square mile



RookieRetiree said:


> Chicago has 2.7 million and with surrounding area is nearly twice your population size. 1,378 people per square mile!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_metropolitan_area


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It drives me crazy that they are paving over good farmland for housing, especially the orchards in southern Ontario & BCas there are such limited areas where fruit will grow


We used to have good fruit orchards and market gardens nearby and now they are a housing estate which is such a pity. 
It was great to go and pick your own fruit and veggies, but those days are gone now. We do enjoy local farmers markets which provide good items so it's not all bad. 
We planted more spuds 2 weeks ago, and they have produced leaves already. Hubby thinks he's an expert gardener now lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My DH is a firm believer in that too


thewren said:


> vicks on the bottom of your feet - that should do the trick. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Could very well be, Budasha. I try to be very careful with my posture and to not be looking down...really down...and I take breaks and do stretches but when something's not right and the tightness crawls up the back of my neck/head and then starts shooting pains to my forehead, I'm done for. I try different things that the chiropractor taught me but sometimes it just doesn't work. It would be good for you to get checked to make sure nothing is wrong.


Thanks. I have a tendency to look down. Right now I'm crocheting a hat but I have to use a magnifying glass to read the instructions. That doesn't help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> snow white just pawed my water glass over on top of my keyboard - the extreme left side. I am hoping it dries out without crashing the entire keyboard. that cat. I will let it set and see what happens. --- sam


????????hope it's ok


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo, if you follow this link there is a video of my instructor (Stephanie Jones) doing her pysanky.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, she is also an actor and comedian. A delightful person; very down to earth. She lives about 25 miles from me in an old farmhouse much like mine, or at least she did about 12 years ago. It was quite a coincident that DH new her through the theatre before I ever met her. (I don't know if she's been in any movies recently)


Our library had a class last year to do pysanky. I wish I had enrolled. I will if they have one this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where as so far the perambulations usually wake me right up!!!!


 :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if I actually mentioned, Marilyn, I now have a copy of Good French Cooking paid for and on it's way soon- was not too fearfully expensive, despite the conversion rate always being against us- $26.30.(NZD).


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Gwennie, I loved your old farmer's advice, especially the last 3 lines. Someone said, "common sense is an uncommon virtue", or similar words.
> Sounds like Canada is in the midst of a huge winter snow storm. Hoping all there will be safe and worm. Too bad they couldn't share some of the cold with NZ. We had a better day today, went walking Penny when it got to 44 F. Still seems very cold to me even though our smattering of snow on the valley floor has mostly melted. I got up early to scoop it off the driveway and walks.
> Gwennie, so sorry that you are suffering RA pain. I know how difficult it is to get it finally under control. I went for RA labs today and the streets were an icy mess. So glad I was able to go and come in safety. Hoping your RA will become less or you can find something else that works well for you. I was able to get my Arava refilled and it has been wonderful for me.
> We had a wonderful 20 year old police officer killed in Orem this week, shot by a 40 year old man attempting to rob a store. The suspect was shot but survived and is under police guard at the hospital. I feel sorry for his wife and their 2 year old boy.
> Sam, I am wondering if you use a hair dryer on low on your keyboard if that would help it. Perhaps you can call a computer store and ask what they recommend. When my camera got drowned we were told to put it in the gas oven and let the pilot light warmth dry it out. It worked and the camera still works great. I'm hoping you can resurrect your keyboard.


Terrible about the policeman.

It's been very stormy here, miserable north wind. We got about 5" of snow overnight & it's been blowing like mad all day.
I went to the Pampered Chef party this afternoon. I bought a knife/ scissor sharpener & a silicone pan for doing homemade granola bars. i got one of the door prizes, a nice sharp paring knife. 
Lots of interesting gadgets but I resisted????????
I've got Shepherds pie in the oven for supper, just have to heat up some corn to go with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I love the poem. As someone said, common sense is sadly lacking today


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been so busy and then got sick. It's been going around in the family for a while and two were not well Christmas Day but still came. I literally couldn't walk the next 2 days after standing for so long preparing things. It sure was good though. Now I'm laid up with fever and a cold but not the worst I've had, so recovery should be on the way soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipes and the summaries. Have been thinking of all of you and wishing you well wishes for the New Year.
> 
> Hugs to all.


I'm sorry to hear that you haven't been well. I hope it won't be long before you feel much better. Sometimes these holidays take a toll on our health. All the best to you and Bill for the New Year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Red rose tea ornaments.... dont have those, but I have the ceramic animals red rose had in their boxes. And yes, what to do with them. Not really suitable for young children. So I also have them in a tin. What we don't collect, right? My dad knows I want his cuckoo clock. It was given to my parents as a wedding gift from his Dutch co workers. They wrote all their names in special handwriting on a large parchment rolled up as a scroll. He's pretty insistent the scroll goes along with the clock. Lol all names I don't even remotely recognize! In fact my mother probably didn't know most of them!


When my DH and I were into antiques, those Red Rose ornaments were sought after. I don't know what the market is now. That cuckoo clock sounds like quite a treasure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just a moment to share a good day with *nittergma* who came to Take Flight to share the morning.
> She helped me to serve breakfast and then a simple lunch of hot pulled pork sandwiches and various salads as well as deli meats and cheeses for cold sandwiches. Of course, we had hot and cold drinks and a number of breakfast items such as cinnamon rolls with maple frosting on top, juice and chocolate milk. Latecomers made do with cold sandwiches of cheese and lunch meats and some chips we had.
> 
> Discovered several who had missed Christmas gifts shared out last week so we corrected that one. Most everyone is short of clean socks, especially at this time of year when lack of laundry facilities and the winter weather make it impossible to hand wash undergarments and get them dry when sleeping rough. Friends from one of the local churches brought in several sweatshirts and warm coats from the clothing closet they manage. Several rich blessings for those who'd missed the chance earlier.
> ...


Hi nice of Noni to help out at Take Flight. You have a wonderful group that helps out with clothing as well as food to support you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Padlock?


There is a green padlock next to "https".


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you darowil. I intend to go through your workshop soon. I finished the heel of #1 sock last night watching a youtube video; german short rows....still have to close the gap between heel and instep.
> 
> Someone a few posts ago mentioned doing a "vanilla/plain" heel...my question is what is a "plain heel" actually called?
> Everything I look at gives specific names for different types of heels so which type is "plain"? Also, I prefer doing toe up socks so it has to be one written for doing toe up.


I "think" the one I do is called eye of partridge but could be wrong. First row I slept 1, k 1 across. Next row is sleeping 1 purl across. Alternate to about 2 1/2" ending having finished a knit row
(I do the length of the heel flap about the distance from the bottom of the ankle bone to the floor) . For turning the heel

Row 1: P to 2 sts beyond center, P2tog, P1, turn work.
Row 2: Sl first st, K5, K2tog, K1
Row 3: Turn, sl 1, work to within 1 st of last turn, P2tog, P1
Row 4: Turn, sl 1, work to within 1 st of last turn, K2tog, K1
Rep rows 3-4 until all sts are K ending with a K row.

Then work the gusset as usual.

Edit: just read you wanted to up heel. Sorry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A chiropractor may or may not help, depending on the cause. Your neck gets sore because having it bent with your head looking down is not a natural position for it to be in, and strains the neck muscles, along with the shoulder muscles. Which can cause headaches. It certainly contributes to mine. Also, the blood vessels/veins run THROUGH the shoulder muscles, so when your shoulder muscles get really tight it cuts off blood supply to the head/hands.


I used to get these headaches when I drove back and forth to work. That's what made me think it was a tension headache. I'll have to check in with my doc but he doesn't seem to be interested in the state of my health.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to mention that at the rheumatologist today he said he wasn't surprised I was having such pain issues; joints more swollen then they have been in more than 9 months. He's concerned that we may need to change my meds yet he really prefers to keep me on the Orencia injections being a cancer survivor. So, for now he is putting me on 20 days decreasing dosage of prednisone and has me coming back in in 2 months instead of the usual 4-6 months. He said sometimes having had to go off the Orencia when I had surgery last May for awhile it is difficult getting it kickstarted again thus the reason for the prednisone. If that doesn't work then he will switch me to Embril (another injectable medication). Just hope it gets working and soon. Hate the pain but then again, I've seen folks much worse off so will be thankful for that.


No wonder you are hurting more. Hope the Prednisone works.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's blowing like crazy out there, poor Gizmo comes in looking like he stuck his little paw in a light socket. :sm16:


I can picture it! Blowing quite a bit here, to


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We went to a potluck Sunday School party today. The food was all delicious.I took my 5 minute "instant pot" stuffed eggs. I need to make more for 1st Sunday lunch after church tomorrow. Then the hostess played a game with official rules. She made them up and put in her notebook with Title of "Official Rules". It was a riot. She had wrapped approx 18 white elephants. We had numbers. . .everyone was trying to pick their favorite Number. The 1st rule was that certain numbers had to trade with others and then 2nd rule some had to pass their number left. The gifts were old jewelry, mice poison , pickles, 2 potatoes, books, candles, candle holder, M&Ms, old bottles, etc. There were 16 of us, but more presents. Then there were rules where you had a chance to trade or could never trade and the last person ended up with 5 gifts to take home, 3 were used books etc. There was so much laughter over the rat poison and who was the rat in the room. Everyone had such a good time. then we had dessert and went home. Or we headed home. I got lost on the way over and back. I went past the house on the way over, and took a very scenic circle,square and triangle as I went back over the same roads. Took 40 min. to make 10 min trip home. Did I say "I have no sense of direction" It is definitely true. They will laugh at me tomorrow at S.S.
> 
> I fell asleep as soon as I got here in the recliner.I think DH fell asleep as he sat on the couch, and I dozed. Took a while to catch up here. . .I also need to catchup around the house and I just feel guilty instead of getting it done. I need to get ready and go to bed now as we will be up at 7a.m. Still have to cook and stuff eggs and be in the car at 9a.m.


Sounds like the "Official Rules" was a riot. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No static shocks , just the hair problem , today there was a cold wind so I just gave it a quick comb and stuffed a hat on problem solved till I came home , I am going to try what Kaye Jo's Marla does , a little conditioner before shampooing hopefully that will solve the problem


A small spritz of hair spray will tack it down if needed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like dolmas, but would never attempt to make them, even if I could get the grape leaves here.


My local grocery store has them in the International section. The are rolled up in a jar. There was a Jordanian restaurant near me and they used to make them and they were quite good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> My local grocery store has them in the International section. The are rolled up in a jar. There was a Jordanian restaurant near me and they used to make them and they were quite good.


That was one of my first exposures to exotic foods when my Armenian boss took me out to lunch at his family restaurant.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I used to get these headaches when I drove back and forth to work. That's what made me think it was a tension headache. I'll have to check in with my doc but he doesn't seem to be interested in the state of my health.


It probably is a tension headache, just a different cause, same muscles, different position of your head. I used Biofreeze for 2 days, which helped considerably. Sorry you have such an uncaring Dr.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Wow that was fast. My condolences. Hugs ????


Condolences from me as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness we have been a chatty bunch so far. I wonder what page we will be on when I get up in the morning? --- sam


Yes, you have. I only have 30 more pages to read. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend was telling me she used beet leaves to make cabbage rolls & they were really good. Easy to roll & very tender when cooked. I have to try that in summer[. I've never tried dolmas.
> 
> quote=Poledra65]I like dolmas, but would never attempt to make them, even if I could get the grape leaves here.


[/quote]

I've never heard of that but I'm sure they would be good. The only problem is getting enough beet leaves. I must tell my SIL because she grows a lot of beets and cans them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it does do a good job doesn't it. --- sam


It sure does!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you will copy how tonturn heel.

Eye of Partridge I do is:
Row 1 (30 stitches) *slip 1, k1, sl1* to end.
Row 2 sl 1, p across
Row 3 slip 2, *k1, sl 1 to lst 2 stitches, k them
Row 4 sl 1, p across

I do 24 rows before i start heel turn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just sent you the pattern Sam; check your email.


thewren said:


> I think it was on here - a sock pattern for toe up socks where you knit a little piece and then pick up stitches all the way around to continue your socks with four needles. I thought I copied it but I can't find it. does anyone recognize what I am talking about. thanks --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja, I put in Sockit2me basic sock pattern on Ravelry but not sure the pattern is the one you used to start with or not. Can you give me the designer's name? Also, is it toe-up?


Swedenme said:


> I started off with Sockit2me's basic sock pattern its so simple and he has lots of pictures , you judt can't go wrong with it , the heel is a basic heel flap not a wrap and turn in sight


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you anyway Tami; ???? I'm working on the leg now. This pair of socks is going to end up a little bit of this pattern and a little bit of another pattern, and who knows what else. I'm having fun though. Had DGD try them on last night and I have the foot length just right. Measure how long she wants the leg to be so just moving forward.


tami_ohio said:


> I "think" the one I do is called eye of partridge but could be wrong. First row I slept 1, k 1 across. Next row is sleeping 1 purl across. Alternate to about 2 1/2" ending having finished a knit row
> (I do the length of the heel flap about the distance from the bottom of the ankle bone to the floor) . For turning the heel
> 
> Row 1: P to 2 sts beyond center, P2tog, P1, turn work.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry Margaret, you may want to skip over this posting.
> 
> :sm24: I don't need mice thank you.
> Dreamed this morning after going back to sleep, that I was at work in my pajamas and I'd taken my laundry with me to wash( I worked at the post office) and there were little spiders in everything, and the supervisor came out with a towel to show me more spiders. :sm06:
> Now mind, I have no real problems or issues with spiders, so wasn't terribly overwrought, just couldn't fathom how we'd get humanly rid of that many little spiders. Then I woke up. :sm23:


I'm glad it was just a dream. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of socks, mine are calling me...so ta-ta for now. Tonight we will be going to middle DGD's birthday celebration; turning 18!


Belated Happy Birthday to your DGD. I hope she enjoyed the celebration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I "think" the one I do is called eye of partridge but could be wrong. First row I slept 1, k 1 across. Next row is sleeping 1 purl across. Alternate to about 2 1/2" ending having finished a knit row
> (I do the length of the heel flap about the distance from the bottom of the ankle bone to the floor) . For turning the heel
> 
> Row 1: P to 2 sts beyond center, P2tog, P1, turn work.
> ...


I like eye of the Partridge for the heel- but so long since I have knitted a sock- and I am down the other end of the house from where my stitch dictionary lives- so can't double check!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up to page 45 but my eyes are starting to cross so have to say goodnight.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Lynette, I would be delighted to meet you and spend an afternoon with you and Julie.
> It would be a lot of fun for sure. We could meet at our Botanic Gardens which is a wonderful place with a good cafe as well.


Sounds fantastic to me, especially since it's decades since I was in Auckland.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was my first thought too, lovely being so close to the Gardens!


Sounds like an ideal place for a wonderful time.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to mention that at the rheumatologist today he said he wasn't surprised I was having such pain issues; joints more swollen then they have been in more than 9 months. He's concerned that we may need to change my meds yet he really prefers to keep me on the Orencia injections being a cancer survivor. So, for now he is putting me on 20 days decreasing dosage of prednisone and has me coming back in in 2 months instead of the usual 4-6 months. He said sometimes having had to go off the Orencia when I had surgery last May for awhile it is difficult getting it kickstarted again thus the reason for the prednisone. If that doesn't work then he will switch me to Embril (another injectable medication). Just hope it gets working and soon. Hate the pain but then again, I've seen folks much worse off so will be thankful for that.


Hopefully this will work out for you Gwen and you'll be dancing around the house soon. ????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It's blowing like crazy out there, poor Gizmo comes in looking like he stuck his little paw in a light socket. :sm16:


Oh poor Gizmo, but it made me laugh as I could just see what you meant.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Tried my new IRobot Brava today. Mopped my whole kitchen floor! I will have to go over some spots but i havent mopped in awhile, waiting for Brava. Also i have a spilling, dropping husband so cabinets by sink and coffee pot have to be wiped down daily! He is 87 with macular degeneration so cant even see spills. Also a hoarder, you would be amazed the clutter i took out of kitchen just with a couple of days of not policing it.


Love, love my little iRobot Brava. They're not 100% but I do a thorough clean as needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't I just put a padlock on husband :sm23: , then I can stop worrying what he will get up to next ,


 :sm23: That might be easier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im going to make some baby shawls this year , already saving some beautiful patterns , there are some gorgeous free ones out there , Im hoping niece has taken the hint of what size ply yarn I would like for my birthday , had to laugh when I was trying to explain the difference s in yarn ,and why there are differences she said knitting is a lot more complicated than I thought you need to be a mathematician ????


 :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think it depends on which computer you are using - it shows up in the corner if I'm on the laptop, but there's nothing there on this iPad.


My iPad has a closed padlock in front of knittingparadise.com


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Home from guitar, the electrician came this afternoon, while here to give an estimate, changed out the bad outlet in my room and said the one in the bathroom is fine, and changed out another outlet that was wonky. They will send an invoice with the estimate for the rest of the work that needs doing, the box needs moved from where it is above a toilet in the basement to the otherside of the wall, first and foremost, but he thinks there is enough wire that we won't have any problems, just relocating it, things won't have to be re-run, so somewhere between $1000-1500 if no surprises. I was very happy with them, it's him and his wife and both were very professional and I like them, they were here at 3:30 and gone around 4:00, I was really impressed. He said electric heaters are the worst and cause the most fires.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonder what the difference is. I'm on my phone currently. It's green on here also. As long as it's a closed padlock, no worries. I am hoping that it will mean no more of those pop ups that take over the screen of my phone. I never got them on the computer.
> 
> For those who shop online, you need to see that closed padlock on the site you are buying from. Or https. The s stands for secure. I am mentioning this for those who might not know.


I knew the closed padlock but not the s in https.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure how long I will be here. E is down for a rest- will check soon to see if she is sleeping. For some reason she decided she wanted to sleep in the cot rather than the bed. Getting bread out the freezer she was watching me so I said if I get 2 slices for me and 2 slices for you how many will I need to get out. Much to my surprise she said 4! Early maths? Been told it already? co-incidence? But previously when I have asked she has just looked at me and not answered.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I "think" the one I do is called eye of partridge but could be wrong. First row I slept 1, k 1 across. Next row is sleeping 1 purl across. Alternate to about 2 1/2" ending having finished a knit row
> (I do the length of the heel flap about the distance from the bottom of the ankle bone to the floor) . For turning the heel
> 
> Row 1: P to 2 sts beyond center, P2tog, P1, turn work.
> ...


Yep, that's eye of partridge. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can picture it! Blowing quite a bit here, to


It is finally quieting down a bit since the sun went down, it was crazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad it was just a dream. :sm23:


Lol, me too!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Sounds like the "Official Rules" was a riot. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


Well in the official rules . . .Each was to take all their gifts and wrappings home with them. Hostess said much was left over from summer tag sale.
She added the jar of pickles, rat poisoning, 2 potatoes, pistachio nuts, M&Ms etc.. She also added one of the books she wrote and signed it when someone ended up with it.hey were at the party
Well at S.S. there was an announcement that 1 participant had been robbed. We were all thinking their house while at the party. It turns out that the lady that got the personalized book was missing it. No one knew anything about it. So the lady asked her to go home and look under the couch. As she had been pranked also; Her husband had stuffed all the packaging and wrappings under the couch for her to find much later. Now we all think he picked up the book by mistake, it was right under the wrappings, and tucked it under the couch also. Later, on the case of the "robbed book" saga. We are still all laughing. The guy that pranked back ended up with what someone thought was the worst gift as they traded it under that rule. It was rat poisoning.
It was fun as no one knew how many rules she made up as she went, not even her husband. :sm02: 
It is a great creative game to play if you make up good "official rules". Take the idea and run with it. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I "think" the one I do is called eye of partridge but could be wrong. First row I slept 1, k 1 across. Next row is sleeping 1 purl across. Alternate to about 2 1/2" ending having finished a knit row
> (I do the length of the heel flap about the distance from the bottom of the ankle bone to the floor) . For turning the heel
> 
> Row 1: P to 2 sts beyond center, P2tog, P1, turn work.
> ...


 :sm01:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh poor Gizmo, but it made me laugh as I could just see what you meant.


 :sm23: Yes, the poor little guy is susceptible to bad hair days at the best of times, but the weather really does make it worse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure how long I will be here. E is down for a rest- will check soon to see if she is sleeping. For some reason she decided she wanted to sleep in the cot rather than the bed. Getting bread out the freezer she was watching me so I said if I get 2 slices for me and 2 slices for you how many will I need to get out. Much to my surprise she said 4! Early maths? Been told it already? co-incidence? But previously when I have asked she has just looked at me and not answered.


Good question, she may have heard it enough to remember, and may have just picked it up from you all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, can you send me pattern? So sorry your arthritis worse, hope you can find medication that helps. Havevyou tried CBD Rub?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sounds fantastic to me, especially since it's decades since I was in Auckland.


I was married to Fale- back in 1993- in the old Rose Gardens- which no longer exist- they were around about where the big Visitor Centre complex is- with the Cafe, display foyer and so on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sounds like an ideal place for a wonderful time.


Really looking forward to meeting up! All the more reason to keep all my fingers and toes crossed- maybe better cross my eyes too!!! so that you are able to settle the house situation quickly!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Home from guitar, the electrician came this afternoon, while here to give an estimate, changed out the bad outlet in my room and said the one in the bathroom is fine, and changed out another outlet that was wonky. They will send an invoice with the estimate for the rest of the work that needs doing, the box needs moved from where it is above a toilet in the basement to the otherside of the wall, first and foremost, but he thinks there is enough wire that we won't have any problems, just relocating it, things won't have to be re-run, so somewhere between $1000-1500 if no surprises. I was very happy with them, it's him and his wife and both were very professional and I like them, they were here at 3:30 and gone around 4:00, I was really impressed. He said electric heaters are the worst and cause the most fires.


Hope it all continues to go well, and no unwelcome surprises!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope it all continues to go well, and no unwelcome surprises!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

12:12 am, so g'night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 12:12 am, so g'night all.


Sleep tight! Just gone 8 p.m., here- still sticky- not good how this house holds the heat- it is refreshingly cooler outside!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really looking forward to meeting up! All the more reason to keep all my fingers and toes crossed- maybe better cross my eyes too!!! so that you are able to settle the house situation quickly!!!!!


Same here, especially as I'm not getting any younger and I am imagining this trip will be quite exhausting, but I plan on trying to be there when it's not too hot and humid.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep tight! Just gone 8 p.m., here- still sticky- not good how this house holds the heat- it is refreshingly cooler outside!


I remember reading earlier that you can't open your windows, this would be a fire hazard in Canada and the landlord would be required to repair them so that you can open them safely. 
Perhaps you should suggest this to him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Same here, especially as I'm not getting any younger and I am imagining this trip will be quite exhausting, but I plan on trying to be there when it's not too hot and humid.


It is less distance, though, than getting to Europe from here, not that I am denying it is a long journey. How long is it since you were last here?
I am sure your sister in Nelson is pleased she will be seeing you out here, as well!
Good idea to avoid high Summer!
I am sure you must have acclimatised to Canada's Winters after all these years.

I was most impressed by what you were saying of your mountaineering days, having grown up reading Heidi and all the sequels I long had a dream of at least seeing the Matterhorn- have been only to Schiphol which can not really count as visiting the Netherlands- plus my five days in Westphalia! Never any where near Switzerland!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Since 1980, so I won’t recognize many places anymore, it will be like a new adventure again. ????

All my family in New Zealand are really excited that I am finally returning for a visit, also my two friends in Australia it’s going to be quite an exciting time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I remember reading earlier that you can't open your windows, this would be a fire hazard in Canada and the landlord would be required to repair them so that you can open them safely.
> Perhaps you should suggest this to him.


It does seem with Nasir- that I mention things to him, he agrees, raises my hopes, and nothing materialises, most of the time. The one thing they have done for me- is my ramp at the back door, and the concrete path.
It is good to be able to get out easily, negotiating the front steps with the stroller is not easy- I do it backwards.
A few months ago I was in the city to hear a lecture given by the new Professor of Anthropology, it was dark, and I thought I was being clever taking a path through the University gardens- to my horror there were several steps no hand rail and I needed to continue on - took a bit of courage to try it, backwards, with out a rail, but I did get down safely- reminds me I mean't to mention the problem to someone in the University- perhaps I should make a phone call.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Since 1980, so I won't recognize many places anymore, it will be like a new adventure again. ????
> 
> All my family in New Zealand are really excited that I am finally returning for a visit, also my two friends in Australia it's going to be quite an exciting time.


Yup, things really have changed in that time!!!
Great that you will be able to visit Australia as well!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is less distance, though, than getting to Europe from here, not that I am denying it is a long journey. How long is it since you were last here?
> I am sure your sister in Nelson is pleased she will be seeing you out here, as well!
> Good idea to avoid high Summer!
> I am sure you must have acclimatised to Canada's Winters after all these years.
> ...


Yes I am acclimatized to Canada's winters, it's not all that bad as long as one dresses according to the weather.

Ha, my mountaineering day's are long gone, beautiful memories are all I have.

Well it's 2.45am guess I should try sleeping again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I am acclimatized to Canada's winters, it's not all that bad as long as one dresses according to the weather.
> 
> Ha, my mountaineering day's are long gone, beautiful memories are all I have.
> 
> Well it's 2.45am guess I should try sleeping again.


I like Billy Connolly's approach to bad weather - that it is only having the wrong clothes!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does seem with Nasir- that I mention things to him, he agrees, raises my hopes, and nothing materialises, most of the time. The one thing they have done for me- is my ramp at the back door, and the concrete path.
> It is good to be able to get out easily, negotiating the front steps with the stroller is not easy- I do it backwards.
> A few months ago I was in the city to hear a lecture given by the new Professor of Anthropology, it was dark, and I thought I was being clever taking a path through the University gardens- to my horror there were several steps no hand rail and I needed to continue on - took a bit of courage to try it, backwards, with out a rail, but I did get down safely- reminds me I mean't to mention the problem to someone in the University- perhaps I should make a phone call.


Good that you have a ramp and concrete footpath, I remember how difficult it was for my husband maneuvering his walker, then came the wheelchair. I still have ugly big toe nails from pushing that chair as I was continuously hitting my toes on the wheels. Oh well, it's not that bad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Gwennie, I loved your old farmer's advice, especially the last 3 lines. Someone said, "common sense is an uncommon virtue", or similar words.
> Sounds like Canada is in the midst of a huge winter snow storm. Hoping all there will be safe and worm. Too bad they couldn't share some of the cold with NZ. We had a better day today, went walking Penny when it got to 44 F. Still seems very cold to me even though our smattering of snow on the valley floor has mostly melted. I got up early to scoop it off the driveway and walks.
> Gwennie, so sorry that you are suffering RA pain. I know how difficult it is to get it finally under control. I went for RA labs today and the streets were an icy mess. So glad I was able to go and come in safety. Hoping your RA will become less or you can find something else that works well for you. I was able to get my Arava refilled and it has been wonderful for me.
> We had a wonderful 20 year old police officer killed in Orem this week, shot by a 40 year old man attempting to rob a store. The suspect was shot but survived and is under police guard at the hospital. I feel sorry for his wife and their 2 year old boy.
> Sam, I am wondering if you use a hair dryer on low on your keyboard if that would help it. Perhaps you can call a computer store and ask what they recommend. When my camera got drowned we were told to put it in the gas oven and let the pilot light warmth dry it out. It worked and the camera still works great. I'm hoping you can resurrect your keyboard.


Sorry to hear about the young police man , good that they caught the man who did it , there is way to much senseless crime and murders in this world ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible about the policeman.
> 
> It's been very stormy here, miserable north wind. We got about 5" of snow overnight & it's been blowing like mad all day.
> I went to the Pampered Chef party this afternoon. I bought a knife/ scissor sharpener & a silicone pan for doing homemade granola bars. i got one of the door prizes, a nice sharp paring knife.
> ...


Sounds like you had a good time 
I love Shepherd's pie but no one else does so havent had it in a long while


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I "think" the one I do is called eye of partridge but could be wrong. First row I slept 1, k 1 across. Next row is sleeping 1 purl across. Alternate to about 2 1/2" ending having finished a knit row
> (I do the length of the heel flap about the distance from the bottom of the ankle bone to the floor) . For turning the heel
> 
> Row 1: P to 2 sts beyond center, P2tog, P1, turn work.
> ...


Thats the heel I do , never know what it was called so thank you for that ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yup, things really have changed in that time!!!
> Great that you will be able to visit Australia as well!


They are both excited and are quite prepared to come to NZ if necessary as the 3rd friend's husband isn't doing very well at all, plus she's had several heart attacks. This is a Kiwi friend who I met in Wellington as a teenager and we went to Australia together and met 2 Aussies and the 4 of us rented a beautiful apartment in Kirribilli which was on the other side of the harbour in Sydney.
We've kept in touch all these years and we're all really excited to get together, so lookout NZ & Aus. Ha! The eldest is 80, 2nd Aussie is 79, myself 76 and my kiwi friend is 75 I think, lol!

I meant to say before that I often go backwards on the stairs, especially if my knees are acting up.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the young police man , good that they caught the man who did it , there is way to much senseless crime and murders in this world ,


Have to agree, so sad for the families.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a good time
> I love Shepherd's pie but no one else does so havent had it in a long while


Oh I forgot to comment to Bonnie how I too love shepherds pie. Must put a few items on my shopping list and bake one later in the week or weekend. I can always freeze what's leftover for another day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja, I put in Sockit2me basic sock pattern on Ravelry but not sure the pattern is the one you used to start with or not. Can you give me the designer's name? Also, is it toe-up?


Sockit2me is here on kp Gwen he is a wonderful crochet and knitter , the basic sock pattern is cuff down but I'll still send you the link to the download as you might want to try it sometime , I didn't do my cuff as long as he says but other than that I thought it was a good pattern to start with I still use the basic concept for all my pattererned socks just add extra stitches depending on what size I need 
https://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/29/1375148522056-basic_top_down_classic_sock_v2.pdf


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I forgot to comment to Bonnie how I too love shepherds pie. Must put a few items on my shopping list and bake one later in the week or weekend. I can always freeze what's leftover for another day.


Lol thats what I was just thinking ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I love the poem. As someone said, common sense is sadly lacking today


My gran used to say, "Common sense is not common!"


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure how long I will be here. E is down for a rest- will check soon to see if she is sleeping. For some reason she decided she wanted to sleep in the cot rather than the bed. Getting bread out the freezer she was watching me so I said if I get 2 slices for me and 2 slices for you how many will I need to get out. Much to my surprise she said 4! Early maths? Been told it already? co-incidence? But previously when I have asked she has just looked at me and not answered.


Wondered about Es maths abilities in this post. Well later in the day I wondered the other way. How many are there I asked?..4,5,6. Well she got the order right but normally you start at 1 don't you? :sm01:

She told her parents the other day that she likes Grandma Margaret's place better than Grandma Cs but Grandma Cs is cleaner! Well I'm not surprised don't think she does anything but clean and I avoid it. But has been even harder than usual in the 3 years since E arrived. Already looking better than it has since we moved in. Still a little more I am doing gradually but not a lot more. And some tidying up outside. But it still won't ever be really clean as I easily get distracted from something as boring as housework. 
And I must say I would rather she preferred my place than that it was cleaner! But I wouldn't be surprised if later she will be bothered by the less clean house
She is now the proud possessor of a Peppa Pig hat and necklace and bracelet. As soon as she saw the hat she wanted it- and it is a good sun hat. We were looking for a hat for her to keep here. Then she was admiring the necklace and bracelet and they were Peppa Pig so I couldn't but get them to match. Don't think she even realised as she suddenly said There's Peppa Pig. So one happy little girl.
And we had to share the icing on the Finger Bun!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Can't I just put a padlock on husband :sm23: , then I can stop worrying what he will get up to next ,


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's shoulder is healing remarkably fast. He still can't really lift much of anything but that will improve. He actually is going to go work with a friend this next week but as a consultant. He's promised me he will NOT try to do anything. He said the doctor said he had no limitations just that "if it hurt don't do it." He won't be working every day nor even full days. Just a few hours here and there advising what and how the construction should be done.


If he has been told that pain is the only limitation then doing a small amount (if He can stop) might even be good for the shoulder. Help strengthen the muscles and provide support.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry Margaret, you may want to skip over this posting.
> 
> :sm24: I don't need mice thank you.
> Dreamed this morning after going back to sleep, that I was at work in my pajamas and I'd taken my laundry with me to wash( I worked at the post office) and there were little spiders in everything, and the supervisor came out with a towel to show me more spiders. :sm06:
> Now mind, I have no real problems or issues with spiders, so wasn't terribly overwrought, just couldn't fathom how we'd get humanly rid of that many little spiders. Then I woke up. :sm23:


Reading it was creepy but that would have been a nightmare for me if I had dreamt it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had that problem for real at the beginning of the summer they were all over 2 old garden chairs baby spiders everywhere , it was like that scene from the Harry Potter movie only on a smaller scale not that that helped , yuk I'd been sat on one of those chairs . I hosed everything down including me , still makes me itch just thinking about it


Glad I've seen a Harry Potter movie- that I wouldn't have been watching.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of socks, mine are calling me...so ta-ta for now. Tonight we will be going to middle DGD's birthday celebration; turning 18!


How can you have an 18yo DGD? I do know you have them that age but it just seems wrong :sm02: HAppy Birthday to her- hope you had a great night.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I used to get these headaches when I drove back and forth to work. That's what made me think it was a tension headache. I'll have to check in with my doc but he doesn't seem to be interested in the state of my health.


About 20 years ago I started getting migraines. After a bit of trial and error I decided to cut out coffee and it worked. I used to drink a lot of strong black coffee throughout the day when working but once I stopped that, the migraines stopped too. I haven't had a cup of coffee in years apart from once when the smell of coffee was so good I gave in. I had a migraine within a couple of hours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

On KP (I think) I saw some Christmas trees made with socks which are then donated. So I suggested to my knitting group last night that we all knit some mittens this year and make a tree for the community centre for this year and then donate the mittens to a local charity. So that is what we are going to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Isn't that appalling waste! Most of our supermarkets have a problem with the homeless coming round and going through their bins. While a lot that they throw out is probably still OK to eat they can't be responsible for some one eating something that is really toxic.
> Our fruit and veg market stall that is only there 3 days a week gives anything left over by the end of the third day, and won't keep till the next week, to a local food bank.


Increasingly our supermarkets are giving left overs to food banks. 
One of the bakery chains have donated their goods left at the end of the day to various groups to give away as needed for many years now. They never sell them the next day even at reduced prices but donate everything. Each store has their own list of people who pick up at the end of the day, different groups each day of the week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've done all that, but it still happens. This iPad is only about 6 years old, but according to my techi son any computer/tablet is obsolete after 2 years! :sm06:


Well if that is so my lap top might avoid being obsolete (just) but not my computer, iPad or iPhone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the young police man , good that they caught the man who did it , there is way to much senseless crime and murders in this world ,


We had a case here, reported on the TV news a couple of days ago, of a man shot on a train in front of his 14 year old son for absolutely no apparent reason. Thankfully they have arrested the man who did it and a woman with him at the time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sorry I've never seen $2 cheese cakes. . . even 1 slice coasts way more than that.


Our supermarkets home brands have them, they are only about an inch deep but they are tasty and make a nice cheap dessert. I don't often buy them as I would just eat them. Though you can cut them frozen and just remove a slice at a time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We had a case here, reported on the TV news a couple of days ago, of a man shot on a train in front of his 14 year old son for absolutely no apparent reason. Thankfully they have arrested the man who did it and a woman with him at the time.


I heard about that , its so shocking that someone can commit murder just like that in front of everyone


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW....me thinks little E is headed toward prodigy or genius (or both) status!


darowil said:


> Not sure how long I will be here. E is down for a rest- will check soon to see if she is sleeping. For some reason she decided she wanted to sleep in the cot rather than the bed. Getting bread out the freezer she was watching me so I said if I get 2 slices for me and 2 slices for you how many will I need to get out. Much to my surprise she said 4! Early maths? Been told it already? co-incidence? But previously when I have asked she has just looked at me and not answered.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face 

And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We've played a similar game at the KAP gathering.


Pearls Girls said:


> Well in the official rules . . .Each was to take all their gifts and wrappings home with them. Hostess said much was left over from summer tag sale.
> She added the jar of pickles, rat poisoning, 2 potatoes, pistachio nuts, M&Ms etc.. She also added one of the books she wrote and signed it when someone ended up with it.hey were at the party
> Well at S.S. there was an announcement that 1 participant had been robbed. We were all thinking their house while at the party. It turns out that the lady that got the personalized book was missing it. No one knew anything about it. So the lady asked her to go home and look under the couch. As she had been pranked also; Her husband had stuffed all the packaging and wrappings under the couch for her to find much later. Now we all think he picked up the book by mistake, it was right under the wrappings, and tucked it under the couch also. Later, on the case of the "robbed book" saga. We are still all laughing. The guy that pranked back ended up with what someone thought was the worst gift as they traded it under that rule. It was rat poisoning.
> It was fun as no one knew how many rules she made up as she went, not even her husband. :sm02:
> It is a great creative game to play if you make up good "official rules". Take the idea and run with it. :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending it in a PM.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, can you send me pattern? So sorry your arthritis worse, hope you can find medication that helps. Havevyou tried CBD Rub?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have not tried CBD rub at this point. Do still have the Voltaren cream but it isn't helping too much and for my back I can't reach the area anyway.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, can you send me pattern? So sorry your arthritis worse, hope you can find medication that helps. Havevyou tried CBD Rub?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like a perfectly lovely Gruffalo. No wonder he was thrilled.


Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You and Fale were married the same year as my DH & me.


Lurker 2 said:


> I was married to Fale- back in 1993- in the old Rose Gardens- which no longer exist- they were around about where the big Visitor Centre complex is- with the Cafe, display foyer and so on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja; I've downloaded it for future use.


Swedenme said:


> Sockit2me is here on kp Gwen he is a wonderful crochet and knitter , the basic sock pattern is cuff down but I'll still send you the link to the download as you might want to try it sometime , I didn't do my cuff as long as he says but other than that I thought it was a good pattern to start with I still use the basic concept for all my pattererned socks just add extra stitches depending on what size I need
> https://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/29/1375148522056-basic_top_down_classic_sock_v2.pdf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You and I seem to have a similar attitude toward cleaning; makes me feel okay about my clutter...LOL!


darowil said:


> Wondered about Es maths abilities in this post. Well later in the day I wondered the other way. How many are there I asked?..4,5,6. Well she got the order right but normally you start at 1 don't you? :sm01:
> 
> She told her parents the other day that she likes Grandma Margaret's place better than Grandma Cs but Grandma Cs is cleaner! Well I'm not surprised don't think she does anything but clean and I avoid it. But has been even harder than usual in the 3 years since E arrived. Already looking better than it has since we moved in. Still a little more I am doing gradually but not a lot more. And some tidying up outside. But it still won't ever be really clean as I easily get distracted from something as boring as housework.
> And I must say I would rather she preferred my place than that it was cleaner! But I wouldn't be surprised if later she will be bothered by the less clean house
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good way to think about it. He was so tired when he got home yesterday; missed his naps for sure! DH was in bed by 7:30! 


darowil said:


> If he has been told that pain is the only limitation then doing a small amount (if He can stop) might even be good for the shoulder. Help strengthen the muscles and provide support.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL....it really blows my mind that my youngest grandchild is now 13 and oldest is almost 22; shoot they will be my age shortly because I surely can't be more than 30...LOL! DH and I were talking about this yesterday and he said mentally he was still 30 but physically he must be 80! (He'll be 69 this coming May.)


darowil said:


> How can you have an 18yo DGD? I do know you have them that age but it just seems wrong :sm02: HAppy Birthday to her- hope you had a great night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is perfectly adorable! You are sure judging your wonderful creation much to harshly.


Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dropped Gracie at the groomers at 7 a.m. and was back home before 7:30; will pick her up between 11 & 12. Going to go knit some here and at Tues. knitting group. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jinx said:


> Looks like a perfectly lovely Gruffalo. No wonder he was thrilled.


Thank you , and as I've just been reminded off If the person loves the item thats all that counts


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , and as I've just been reminded off If the person loves the item thats all that counts


It is very well done. Thanks for introducing me to a new character. I'm so glad the recipient loves it. I knew they would.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOLOL....it really blows my mind that my youngest grandchild is now 13 and oldest is almost 22; shoot they will be my age shortly because I surely can't be more than 30...LOL! DH and I were talking about this yesterday and he said mentally he was still 30 but physically he must be 80! (He'll be 69 this coming May.)


And I'm coming up for 31 ( again and and again and again) :sm23: although 60 is a big relief milesone for me as half my family did not reach that age so I'll be glad when its come and gone


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I'm coming up for 31 ( again and and again and again) :sm23: although 60 is a big relief milesone for me as half my family did not reach that age so I'll be glad when its come and gone


 I am glad too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is perfectly adorable! You are sure judging your wonderful creation much to harshly.


Thank you Gwen , I don't think I should be knitting at the moment as Im really being a grump over it as Im now muttering over this hat, maybe I should eat a snickers bar ????sorry you wont know what I mean by that but the uk tpers will .its to do with an advert eat a snickers bar and it will sort you out


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen , I don't think I should be knitting at the moment as Im really being a grump over it as Im now muttering over this hat, maybe I should eat a snickers bar ????sorry you wont know what I mean by that but the uk tpers will .its to do with an advert eat a snickers bar and it will sort you out


We have that commercial here too! Works for me, but none in the house. The only chocolate in the house is baking chips.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


I can just imagine how thrilled he was. Wonder if if took it off during class or left it on, lol! It's beautiful and he will treasure it for ages.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have that commercial here too! Works for me, but none in the house. The only chocolate in the house is baking chips.


I dont even like snickers so no good for me , I still have chocolates left from Christmas but I'm being good and only eating a couple and letting everyone else eat most of them , stomach has been lots better than it was so I dont want to upset things , still little niggles but 100% better than it was so i can put up with the little niggles


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have that commercial here too! Works for me, but none in the house. The only chocolate in the house is baking chips.


I treated myself to 2 Lindt white chocolate's yesterday as they were on sale for $2.50 each but you had to buy 2 otherwise they would've been $2.99 each. Plus they had Ferraro Rochette (spelling?) on for $3.44 these we 1/2 price so I really splurged, lol! Ridiculous the prices for chocolates here but once in awhile I'm tempted. ????????????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja, I put in Sockit2me basic sock pattern on Ravelry but not sure the pattern is the one you used to start with or not. Can you give me the designer's name? Also, is it toe-up?


Did you check the workshops?

I see you've been given the link.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I’ve promised myself that today I would really get busy and tackle another room and purge, purge, purge, lol! So off I go but 1st a coffee and making myself a smoothie as I have lots of greens in the fridge that need to be eaten or???????
Enjoy your day/evening everyone. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! First thunderstorm in Ohio just went through! 51F @ 9:00am. January 8. Weather man just said that the last time this happened this early in the year was 11 years ago, but he needs to keep digging for more information on it. Had pea size hail 15 minutes south of me. We are fine. Just wind rain and thunder.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you anyway Tami; ???? I'm working on the leg now. This pair of socks is going to end up a little bit of this pattern and a little bit of another pattern, and who knows what else. I'm having fun though. Had DGD try them on last night and I have the foot length just right. Measure how long she wants the leg to be so just moving forward.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Home from guitar, the electrician came this afternoon, while here to give an estimate, changed out the bad outlet in my room and said the one in the bathroom is fine, and changed out another outlet that was wonky. They will send an invoice with the estimate for the rest of the work that needs doing, the box needs moved from where it is above a toilet in the basement to the otherside of the wall, first and foremost, but he thinks there is enough wire that we won't have any problems, just relocating it, things won't have to be re-run, so somewhere between $1000-1500 if no surprises. I was very happy with them, it's him and his wife and both were very professional and I like them, they were here at 3:30 and gone around 4:00, I was really impressed. He said electric heaters are the worst and cause the most fires.


Good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure how long I will be here. E is down for a rest- will check soon to see if she is sleeping. For some reason she decided she wanted to sleep in the cot rather than the bed. Getting bread out the freezer she was watching me so I said if I get 2 slices for me and 2 slices for you how many will I need to get out. Much to my surprise she said 4! Early maths? Been told it already? co-incidence? But previously when I have asked she has just looked at me and not answered.


Smart girl!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, that's eye of partridge. :sm24:


Thanks. My pattern doesn't give it a name.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is finally quieting down a bit since the sun went down, it was crazy.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


Love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I'm coming up for 31 ( again and and again and again) :sm23: although 60 is a big relief milesone for me as half my family did not reach that age so I'll be glad when its come and gone


I'm glad you're still here! I'll be 60 in April.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen , I don't think I should be knitting at the moment as Im really being a grump over it as Im now muttering over this hat, maybe I should eat a snickers bar ????sorry you wont know what I mean by that but the uk tpers will .its to do with an advert eat a snickers bar and it will sort you out


We have it here, too. You have the Hangries!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have that commercial here too! Works for me, but none in the house. The only chocolate in the house is baking chips.


Those work for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I dont even like snickers so no good for me , I still have chocolates left from Christmas but I'm being good and only eating a couple and letting everyone else eat most of them , stomach has been lots better than it was so I dont want to upset things , still little niggles but 100% better than it was so i can put up with the little niggles


I don't like Snickers either. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Those work for me.


For me, on occasion, too! I'm on a berry kick lately so am popping blueberries.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For me, on occasion, too! I'm on a berry kick lately so am popping blueberries.


Yum!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


I think your Gruffalo is just fab--and hurray the little boy loves it!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gottastch, was just thinking of you and here you are. I love my instant pot too and Jinx, I forgot to put the inner pot in and dumped my veggies in. It's a little marked now but thank goodness it survived.


Hello Daralene!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> American size restaurant meals are way bigger than restaurant meals here or anywhere Ive been in Europe , never understood that , it wasn't just us even Americans couldnt finish the full meals


I asked one of our restaurant owners why they provided so much food and the reply was that they were serving a lot of seniors who liked to take the leftovers home. I do notice that many people do and I must admit that I have as well. One fish and chip restaurant we go to offers l piece of fish for $9 and 2 for $10 so a lot of folks order 2 and take one home. I don't like leftover fish.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need help with my hair , I seem to have grown a mini generator somewhere in my hair as Im generating enough electricity from it to keep the house running all winter , It started a couple of month ago , every time i try to comb my hair it just crackles and raises from my head I mean literally stands out in all directions I put my hands about 4 inches away from my hair and it will just move towards it , When I got my hair cut a few weeks back the hairdresser couldnt believe how much it crackled and moved , she had to keep spraying it with water to keep it down , any tips on how to get rid of it apart from going bald , just thought maybe Im related to Uncle Fester and just didnt know it Ive certainly got the black bags under the eyes ????


Sounds like you need some humidity in your home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> What I've done sometimes when that happens is take a dryer sheet and move/rub it over my hair, that seems to help.
> 
> I mean one of those dryer sheets they sell in the supermarkets for the dryer instead of using fabric softener in the washing machine.


I've used those to run up and down my slacks when they are full of electricity.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jinx said:


> I got my glass cover, sealing rings, and strainer today. I have a problem reaching down and lifting a bowl out.
> I bought the silicone gloves, but they are awkward. The strainer has a handle and I am hoping I can put the bowls in there and easily lift it out. I cannot figure out how others reach down in there and get the bowls or pans out.


I take a long length of aluminum foil and fold it in thirds. Then put your bowl or whatever you are cooking the food in on top of the foil and fold the sides of your new foil "sling" up. Use the foil sling to lift it up and lower it into your cooker. Fold the edges of the foil sing down, to fit in your pot, close the lid and there you go. You can lift the hot food out the same way...unfold your sling and lift the food out...don't even need pot holders. Just have a plate/trivet/hot pad nearby to put the hot bowl down onto. :sm01:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if I actually mentioned, Marilyn, I now have a copy of Good French Cooking paid for and on it's way soon- was not too fearfully expensive, despite the conversion rate always being against us- $26.30.(NZD).


Hooray!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you darowil. I intend to go through your workshop soon. I finished the heel of #1 sock last night watching a youtube video; german short rows....still have to close the gap between heel and instep.
> 
> Someone a few posts ago mentioned doing a "vanilla/plain" heel...my question is what is a "plain heel" actually called?
> Everything I look at gives specific names for different types of heels so which type is "plain"? Also, I prefer doing toe up socks so it has to be one written for doing toe up.


Gwen, if I can jump in here...my most favorite heel is the Fleegle Heel. I have a high instep and it fits me like a glove. No picking up of stitches, no bulky heel flap...I just haven't found anything wrong with it yet.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No static shocks , just the hair problem , today there was a cold wind so I just gave it a quick comb and stuffed a hat on problem solved till I came home , I am going to try what Kaye Jo's Marla does , a little conditioner before shampooing hopefully that will solve the problem


Don't know if this will help you but something I like to do, especially in the winter, is buy a can of full-fat coconut milk at the store and freeze it in 1 T. increments in the ice cube tray. I store these cubes in a zippy bag in my freezer. When I need it, I take one cube and thaw it out (microwave). Then I pour it into a 2 oz. tiny spray bottle (like from the travel aisle at Walmart). Fill the bottle up the rest of the way with water and shake. This is my leave-in conditioner. I store this in the refrigerator. When I am shampooing my hair, I grab my little bottle and toss it in the bottom of the tub. I proceed with my shower (the warm water helps melt any fat that may have coagulated in the coconut milk). When I'm done with my shower, all is ready to go with my little bottle. I towel dry my hair and give my bottle a good shake and then spray my hair...usually the ends and bottom half of my hair. I generally don't have too much trouble up top. I comb through and then style as usual. If your scalp is particularly itchy in the dryness of winter, you can spray a little in the palm of your hand and rub your fingers in it and massage your scalp. I have a girlfriend with loooooong hair still and she uses coconut oil and put it all over her whole head...rubs it into her scalp and down her hair to the ends. Then she puts toilet paper around her hairline and then puts on a shower cap and walks around the house like this for 30 or so minutes. Then she shampoos and her hair is glorious. Hope some of this helps you :sm01:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> snow white just pawed my water glass over on top of my keyboard - the extreme left side. I am hoping it dries out without crashing the entire keyboard. that cat. I will let it set and see what happens. --- sam


Maybe turn the keyboard upside down for a while, Sam, and then see if you can borrow a blow dryer to finish drying it out???


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Lynnette, thank you so much for reading what I had written. Sadly he is my first husband- born London 1943, rather seriously premature- the humidicrib may almost have been invented for him- his parents were well heeled- and he was looked after by Harley Street Specialists- he was in Hospital for months before he reached a weight where he could safely be sent home.
> A few days later his mother had him kicking his heels in front of the fire, when a bomb landed close by, the soot came down the chimney. I gather the room was enveloped in soot. His mother's recall of this, when I tackled her about it when she was staying with us, in 1972/73, was that he cried for three days solid, before she thought to take him to the doctor. (She was brought up Christian Scientist - and they have some pretty unusual teachings about illness).My suspicion is that this has to be a case of infantile trauma- I know that when he was hospitalised in Victoria the regression he went through was so extreme that he started painting the walls with his faeces.
> This was why, when he had the break down after I had met him, I was so worried what might happen if he ended up back in hospital here.
> None of this of course does he remember these days- he probably would try totally to deny it. However some aspects of things will be on record somewhere in the Legal Files of the State of Victoria, Elizabeth in her application for divorce detailed all the attacks that had been meted out on her.
> ...


What a heart-breaking experience for you, Julie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a good time
> I love Shepherd's pie but no one else does so havent had it in a long while


I'm not sure what we call Shepherds pie is the same as yours. It's ground up roast beef leftovers with gravy on it, then mashed potatoes spread on top & baked. It's a good way to use up the leftovers without them tasting leftover


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????


KateB said:


> My gran used to say, "Common sense is not common!"


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Conditioner makes my thin limp hair even skimpier and dirty looking so I use it only once or twice a week and use the leave in kind. If my hair gets brittle, I add a tiny little bit of coconut oil to it. I try to let my hair dry naturally too.


I have the same problem and have always avoided conditioner. I am using presently using Keratique shampoo and conditioner. It's supposed to strengthen the hair and increase growth. I've only been using it for a couple of weeks but will let you know how it works for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> On KP (I think) I saw some Christmas trees made with socks which are then donated. So I suggested to my knitting group last night that we all knit some mittens this year and make a tree for the community centre for this year and then donate the mittens to a local charity. So that is what we are going to do.


Great idea. Our Credit Union has a tree covered with mitts & hats every year & after Christmas they are all donated to the local school. Staff & customers donate the stuff.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished


How very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Absolutely. That and eating so many processed foods. The best rule to follow is to shop mainly on the outside of the store and not in the aisles. I realize not everyone has that luxury especially in dense and under serviced urban areas where there is little fresh foods available. A crime really. Especially in this day and age, no one should not be able to get to fresh and wholesome foods.


And, I've learned not to shop when hungry.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Increasingly our supermarkets are giving left overs to food banks.
> One of the bakery chains have donated their goods left at the end of the day to various groups to give away as needed for many years now. They never sell them the next day even at reduced prices but donate everything. Each store has their own list of people who pick up at the end of the day, different groups each day of the week.


The local grocery gives their outdated bread to our food bank, they have a freezer to keep it in until it's given out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


I don't know what a Gruffalo is supposed to be but that's a cute hat, no wonder the little guy is thrilled


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


I'm jumping with and for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Gwen, if I can jump in here...my most favorite heel is the Fleegle Heel. I have a high instep and it fits me like a glove. No picking up of stitches, no bulky heel flap...I just haven't found anything wrong with it yet.


Me too. I used the faux flap by Liat of Knit Freedom and really like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen , I don't think I should be knitting at the moment as Im really being a grump over it as Im now muttering over this hat, maybe I should eat a snickers bar ????sorry you wont know what I mean by that but the uk tpers will .its to do with an advert eat a snickers bar and it will sort you out


We have snickers in Canada & some of their commercials are great????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have the same problem and have always avoided conditioner. I am using presently using Keratique shampoo and conditioner. It's supposed to strengthen the hair and increase growth. I've only been using it for a couple of weeks but will let you know how it works for me.


I'm anxious to hear your results.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm jumping with and for you.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I dont even like snickers so no good for me , I still have chocolates left from Christmas but I'm being good and only eating a couple and letting everyone else eat most of them , stomach has been lots better than it was so I dont want to upset things , still little niggles but 100% better than it was so i can put up with the little niggles


It's good your stomach is better but really not fair that Chocolate is one of the things you have to give up


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think we're like you Sam, waiting for the other shoe to drop. We are having such a mild winter so far that I'm sure something horrible will come along in February.


Here too. Yesterday, we had a bit of freezing rain for all of a half hour then full rain. Today it's about 43F and very foggy. I can't recall having weather like this in January so I'm expecting a raging storm down the road.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's interesting cause where my sister and dad live north of metropolitan Toronto, it's the same thing.....


I used to live north of Toronto and I've seen those monster houses. Some of them were built next to very small houses and, of course, those people were unhappy to see such big houses next to them. They look so out of place on small lots.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


That's great! Amazing how some practitioners are so much better than others when supposedly they have the same education. I have had the same experience with massage therapists


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> On KP (I think) I saw some Christmas trees made with socks which are then donated. So I suggested to my knitting group last night that we all knit some mittens this year and make a tree for the community centre for this year and then donate the mittens to a local charity. So that is what we are going to do.


Great idea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I used to live north of Toronto and I've seen those monster houses. Some of them were built next to very small houses and, of course, those people were unhappy to see such big houses next to them. They look so out of place on small lots.


I've seen those when I visited, big 3 story houses with 3 feet between them????you sure wouldn't want windows on the side or the neighbors could see in. They may as well be town houses instead of free standing


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Goodness hope your thyroid levels come back to a normal level and you don't need treatment for that.
> Doctors have never suggested that I need testing so I'm guessing with all the tests they seem to send us seniors off to that everything's OK.
> 
> Hope it's only blown light bulbs that's the problem, can't imagine what he's done though.
> ...


Please don't throw them out. I'm sure the Cancer Centre would be more than happy to have the wigs. I know the Centre at Sunnybrook Hospital had a special area to consult with women re hair loss. I'm sure the clinic that treated your daughter would be happy to point you in the right direction.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastitch, glad you are feeling better.

Gwen, thank you got pattern, printed it out, excited to try!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


Wonderful indeed! Long may the effects last!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had to look up sohere is a link for Fleegle heel
http://fleeglesblog.blogspot.com/2006/11/leegles-toe-up-no-flap-no-hassle-sock.html

There were also some videos when you google Fleegle heel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is better to laugh than throttle him I suppose , although I was tempted , he shouldn't be anywhere near a step ladder in his condition
> I know from seeing the wigs at the hospital my son went to that they are far better made now than they used to be , hope someone will be interested in them


You have the patience of Job. I hope he doesn't climb the ladder when he's alone - that could be dangerous.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Goodness, still feeling crappy. Between coughing and congestion there are times I feel like I'm suffocating. DH says to go to ER, but I think I might try urgent care instead. Am trying to work on the most basic of baby sweaters and have had to rip out 3 times already. My brain is so foggy..... last night gave up on the knitting and watched Shetland for a bit. Stunning scenery. Although like someone else mentioned, I sometimes had trouble deciphering their accent! But its an enjoyable series. Thanks to whomever recommended it.


That was me and I'm glad you're enjoying it. The scenery certainly is beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went out to the Chinese smorg in town last night, it was very good . It started snowing when we came home & we've had probably 4-5 inches overnight &;it's still snowing????
> My friend is having a Pampered Chef party this afternoon. I guess I will go even thought I don't need anything, she said, just come for the eats????????
> I put away most of the Christmas decorations this morning but I still have the tree up, I'm going to leave that a few more days. My friend said she will leave hers until the end. Of the month because she likes the peaceful lights in the dark mornings & evenings.
> I've been sewing away the past few days, 27 hats done except to sew the little 1.5 inch turning hole to stitch shut. I think there are 6 more in the box ready to sew. I still have another box of fleece pieces to cut out. I hope I can get all that done by the end of the month, then I can start on other things. At least I don't have trouble keeping myself busy over the winter.


Bonnie, you are busy year round not just during the winter. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Love it!


Thank you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


It looks great!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I think your Gruffalo is just fab--and hurray the little boy loves it!


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> NZ is roughly the same area of land as England but with only 4.5 million population so there is still a lot of land space.
> I find it sad that a lot of good farmland is being taken for houses round Auckland outer suburbs, and a lot of apartments being built too.
> All the building is putting huge pressure on sewerage and drainage systems, with downpours causing flooding where it never used to be a problem.
> The runoff pollutes the beaches so can be unsafe for swimming quite often after a storm. We are not exactly the clean green image portrayed in tourist advertisements.


That is sad and it's happening everywhere. I am stunned by the amount of new construction everywhere I look. The green space is slowly disappearing. Farmers no longer have children interested in continuing the farm so the property is sold to developers. Very soon, there will be no home-grown produce. There are greenhouses now that are growing food but they sure don't taste the same. I imagine that down the road there won't be any farms at all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you use a conditioner after shampooing? If not, that might help.
> 
> Just popped in during a break from cleaning. Got the following from my DB in an email and wanted to share it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gwen. I've read this before and it still applies.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


Wonderful news indeed!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to mention that at the rheumatologist today he said he wasn't surprised I was having such pain issues; joints more swollen then they have been in more than 9 months. He's concerned that we may need to change my meds yet he really prefers to keep me on the Orencia injections being a cancer survivor. So, for now he is putting me on 20 days decreasing dosage of prednisone and has me coming back in in 2 months instead of the usual 4-6 months. He said sometimes having had to go off the Orencia when I had surgery last May for awhile it is difficult getting it kickstarted again thus the reason for the prednisone. If that doesn't work then he will switch me to Embril (another injectable medication). Just hope it gets working and soon. Hate the pain but then again, I've seen folks much worse off so will be thankful for that.


I sure hope the new meds help. There's nothing worse than being in constant pain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


That is good news


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> snow white just pawed my water glass over on top of my keyboard - the extreme left side. I am hoping it dries out without crashing the entire keyboard. that cat. I will let it set and see what happens. --- sam


I hope you're able to dry it out without a problem.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what we call Shepherds pie is the same as yours. It's ground up roast beef leftovers with gravy on it, then mashed potatoes spread on top & baked. It's a good way to use up the leftovers without them tasting leftover


Technically shepherds pie is made with lamb mince and cottage pie with beef.....however, I've made it with both and with leftover roast meat (both lamb and beef) and call it shepherds pie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gottastch said:


> Don't know if this will help you but something I like to do, especially in the winter, is buy a can of full-fat coconut milk at the store and freeze it in 1 T. increments in the ice cube tray. I store these cubes in a zippy bag in my freezer. When I need it, I take one cube and thaw it out (microwave). Then I pour it into a 2 oz. tiny spray bottle (like from the travel aisle at Walmart). Fill the bottle up the rest of the way with water and shake. This is my leave-in conditioner. I store this in the refrigerator. When I am shampooing my hair, I grab my little bottle and toss it in the bottom of the tub. I proceed with my shower (the warm water helps melt any fat that may have coagulated in the coconut milk). When I'm done with my shower, all is ready to go with my little bottle. I towel dry my hair and give my bottle a good shake and then spray my hair...usually the ends and bottom half of my hair. I generally don't have too much trouble up top. I comb through and then style as usual. If your scalp is particularly itchy in the dryness of winter, you can spray a little in the palm of your hand and rub your fingers in it and massage your scalp. I have a girlfriend with loooooong hair still and she uses coconut oil and put it all over her whole head...rubs it into her scalp and down her hair to the ends. Then she puts toilet paper around her hairline and then puts on a shower cap and walks around the house like this for 30 or so minutes. Then she shampoos and her hair is glorious. Hope some of this helps you :sm01:


Thank you I might try this if I can find the milk


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you're still here! I'll be 60 in April.


Thank you , I know it was a silly niggly feeling to have but its been niggling away at the back of my mind on and off all year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what we call Shepherds pie is the same as yours. It's ground up roast beef leftovers with gravy on it, then mashed potatoes spread on top & baked. It's a good way to use up the leftovers without them tasting leftover


Cottage pie I like that too, ???? Shepherd's pie is made with lamb and one has cheese on top not sure which one though as I put cheese on both of them ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gottastch said:


> How very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know what a Gruffalo is supposed to be but that's a cute hat, no wonder the little guy is thrilled


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep tight! Just gone 8 p.m., here- still sticky- not good how this house holds the heat- it is refreshingly cooler outside!


Sadly, it's great when the heat is held during winter, not so much in summer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Gwennie, I loved your old farmer's advice, especially the last 3 lines. Someone said, "common sense is an uncommon virtue", or similar words.
> Sounds like Canada is in the midst of a huge winter snow storm. Hoping all there will be safe and worm. Too bad they couldn't share some of the cold with NZ. We had a better day today, went walking Penny when it got to 44 F. Still seems very cold to me even though our smattering of snow on the valley floor has mostly melted. I got up early to scoop it off the driveway and walks.
> Gwennie, so sorry that you are suffering RA pain. I know how difficult it is to get it finally under control. I went for RA labs today and the streets were an icy mess. So glad I was able to go and come in safety. Hoping your RA will become less or you can find something else that works well for you. I was able to get my Arava refilled and it has been wonderful for me.
> We had a wonderful 20 year old police officer killed in Orem this week, shot by a 40 year old man attempting to rob a store. The suspect was shot but survived and is under police guard at the hospital. I feel sorry for his wife and their 2 year old boy.
> Sam, I am wondering if you use a hair dryer on low on your keyboard if that would help it. Perhaps you can call a computer store and ask what they recommend. When my camera got drowned we were told to put it in the gas oven and let the pilot light warmth dry it out. It worked and the camera still works great. I'm hoping you can resurrect your keyboard.


Our East Coast is having bad weather as is Bonnie's area. We, on the other hand, are having pouring rain at the moment. It's very foggy too. That's terrible news about your police officer being killed. It's also sad for the shooter's family. Life will never be the same for either family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Good that you have a ramp and concrete footpath, I remember how difficult it was for my husband maneuvering his walker, then came the wheelchair. I still have ugly big toe nails from pushing that chair as I was continuously hitting my toes on the wheels. Oh well, it's not that bad.


I am very glad I do have those!!!!
I do still crash into the stroller when I am walking- not quite as frequently as at first! I guess you have to get the dimensions into your auto- responses!
I hope never to get to a wheelchair- but right now, with being unable to walk Ringo- I a not getting near enough exercise myself- I feel so stink heading out without him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good your stomach is better but really not fair that Chocolate is one of the things you have to give up


Its good for my waistline though as while ive been watching what i eat ive been losing some pounds , not a lot but I'll be happy if I lost a few more


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> They are both excited and are quite prepared to come to NZ if necessary as the 3rd friend's husband isn't doing very well at all, plus she's had several heart attacks. This is a Kiwi friend who I met in Wellington as a teenager and we went to Australia together and met 2 Aussies and the 4 of us rented a beautiful apartment in Kirribilli which was on the other side of the harbour in Sydney.
> We've kept in touch all these years and we're all really excited to get together, so lookout NZ & Aus. Ha! The eldest is 80, 2nd Aussie is 79, myself 76 and my kiwi friend is 75 I think, lol!
> 
> I meant to say before that I often go backwards on the stairs, especially if my knees are acting up.


It is great to be able to look back on so many years of friendship!
Backwards does seem to work best quite often!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wondered about Es maths abilities in this post. Well later in the day I wondered the other way. How many are there I asked?..4,5,6. Well she got the order right but normally you start at 1 don't you? :sm01:
> 
> She told her parents the other day that she likes Grandma Margaret's place better than Grandma Cs but Grandma Cs is cleaner! Well I'm not surprised don't think she does anything but clean and I avoid it. But has been even harder than usual in the 3 years since E arrived. Already looking better than it has since we moved in. Still a little more I am doing gradually but not a lot more. And some tidying up outside. But it still won't ever be really clean as I easily get distracted from something as boring as housework.
> And I must say I would rather she preferred my place than that it was cleaner! But I wouldn't be surprised if later she will be bothered by the less clean house
> ...


Lol, you start with the number you like the most, she's 3 so started with 4. :sm04: 
Lol, well Gma Margaret is a lot of fun, and she's seen this house through all it's construction, it will have special memories for her as she grows.
Lol, a girl has to have her Peppa Pig. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Reading it was creepy but that would have been a nightmare for me if I had dreamt it.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Home from guitar, the electrician came this afternoon, while here to give an estimate, changed out the bad outlet in my room and said the one in the bathroom is fine, and changed out another outlet that was wonky. They will send an invoice with the estimate for the rest of the work that needs doing, the box needs moved from where it is above a toilet in the basement to the otherside of the wall, first and foremost, but he thinks there is enough wire that we won't have any problems, just relocating it, things won't have to be re-run, so somewhere between $1000-1500 if no surprises. I was very happy with them, it's him and his wife and both were very professional and I like them, they were here at 3:30 and gone around 4:00, I was really impressed. He said electric heaters are the worst and cause the most fires.


It's good that you were able to get an electrician to fix the necessary outlets. Hopefully, his estimate will come in lower than predicted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> On KP (I think) I saw some Christmas trees made with socks which are then donated. So I suggested to my knitting group last night that we all knit some mittens this year and make a tree for the community centre for this year and then donate the mittens to a local charity. So that is what we are going to do.


That's a great idea! :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure how long I will be here. E is down for a rest- will check soon to see if she is sleeping. For some reason she decided she wanted to sleep in the cot rather than the bed. Getting bread out the freezer she was watching me so I said if I get 2 slices for me and 2 slices for you how many will I need to get out. Much to my surprise she said 4! Early maths? Been told it already? co-incidence? But previously when I have asked she has just looked at me and not answered.


I just heard on the news that there has been an increase in the jellyfish population in your area. It's believed to be caused by the warming in the sea. I've never been stung by one but I understand it is painful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


Don't be too hard on yourself, Sonja- I am not really familiar with the Gruffalo- but this does look like the earlier images on here!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Increasingly our supermarkets are giving left overs to food banks.
> One of the bakery chains have donated their goods left at the end of the day to various groups to give away as needed for many years now. They never sell them the next day even at reduced prices but donate everything. Each store has their own list of people who pick up at the end of the day, different groups each day of the week.


That's a wonderful way to handle the leftover things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> We had a case here, reported on the TV news a couple of days ago, of a man shot on a train in front of his 14 year old son for absolutely no apparent reason. Thankfully they have arrested the man who did it and a woman with him at the time.


That poor child!! I'm so glad they've arrested them, but that poor teen will have to live with that vision for the rest of his life.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does seem with Nasir- that I mention things to him, he agrees, raises my hopes, and nothing materialises, most of the time. The one thing they have done for me- is my ramp at the back door, and the concrete path.
> It is good to be able to get out easily, negotiating the front steps with the stroller is not easy- I do it backwards.
> A few months ago I was in the city to hear a lecture given by the new Professor of Anthropology, it was dark, and I thought I was being clever taking a path through the University gardens- to my horror there were several steps no hand rail and I needed to continue on - took a bit of courage to try it, backwards, with out a rail, but I did get down safely- reminds me I mean't to mention the problem to someone in the University- perhaps I should make a phone call.


I wonder if Nasir thinks it's easier to agree with you and then forget the job. Some landlords are like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


Lol, well maybe someday he'll learn to leave all household things to you, maybe?
It's fabulous!!!! I think it looks just great, and you've made a very happy little boy, now the trick is to not get more requests for them. :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You and Fale were married the same year as my DH & me.


I was somewhat older though, Gwen! I had been 15 years without anyone significant (the ex does NOT qualify for that category) 46 when we married- Fale was 49.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You and I seem to have a similar attitude toward cleaning; makes me feel okay about my clutter...LOL!


I am in there with you both!
I remain in awe of the amount of housework that Sonja does!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> About 20 years ago I started getting migraines. After a bit of trial and error I decided to cut out coffee and it worked. I used to drink a lot of strong black coffee throughout the day when working but once I stopped that, the migraines stopped too. I haven't had a cup of coffee in years apart from once when the smell of coffee was so good I gave in. I had a migraine within a couple of hours.


I only drink decaf now as I have developed an allergy to caffeine. I guess I was drinking too much coffee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I'm coming up for 31 ( again and and again and again) :sm23: although 60 is a big relief milesone for me as half my family did not reach that age so I'll be glad when its come and gone


I will be glad once I have 75 out of the way- that is the age my Mum died.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen , I don't think I should be knitting at the moment as Im really being a grump over it as Im now muttering over this hat, maybe I should eat a snickers bar ????sorry you wont know what I mean by that but the uk tpers will .its to do with an advert eat a snickers bar and it will sort you out


I am not sure we have that ad- but we do have Snickers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I dont even like snickers so no good for me , I still have chocolates left from Christmas but I'm being good and only eating a couple and letting everyone else eat most of them , stomach has been lots better than it was so I dont want to upset things , still little niggles but 100% better than it was so i can put up with the little niggles


You don't need to go back to all those problems!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


It was good that you didn't rub it in. The Gruffalo is so funny. No wonder the little boy loves it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen , I don't think I should be knitting at the moment as Im really being a grump over it as Im now muttering over this hat, maybe I should eat a snickers bar ????sorry you wont know what I mean by that but the uk tpers will .its to do with an advert eat a snickers bar and it will sort you out


Lol! Your not yourself when your hungry, eat a snickers bar! Lol, we have those too. 
:sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I treated myself to 2 Lindt white chocolate's yesterday as they were on sale for $2.50 each but you had to buy 2 otherwise they would've been $2.99 each. Plus they had Ferraro Rochette (spelling?) on for $3.44 these we 1/2 price so I really splurged, lol! Ridiculous the prices for chocolates here but once in awhile I'm tempted. ????????????????


I got through two packets of those Lindt white chocolates- felt very naughty- but they were very nice! About double the cost you paid though- so not a permanent indulgence!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've promised myself that today I would really get busy and tackle another room and purge, purge, purge, lol! So off I go but 1st a coffee and making myself a smoothie as I have lots of greens in the fridge that need to be eaten or???????
> Enjoy your day/evening everyone. TTYL


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I dont even like snickers so no good for me , I still have chocolates left from Christmas but I'm being good and only eating a couple and letting everyone else eat most of them , stomach has been lots better than it was so I dont want to upset things , still little niggles but 100% better than it was so i can put up with the little niggles


I've got lots left over too and I've put them in the freezer so they're out of my sight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It looks great!


Thanks Kate


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


Brilliant!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hooray!!!!!!!!!


Lurker 2 wrote:
Not sure if I actually mentioned, Marilyn, I now have a copy of Good French Cooking paid for and on it's way soon- was not too fearfully expensive, despite the conversion rate always being against us- $26.30.(NZD).

It may not get here till February 22- we really are at the other end of the Earth!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I treated myself to 2 Lindt white chocolate's yesterday as they were on sale for $2.50 each but you had to buy 2 otherwise they would've been $2.99 each. Plus they had Ferraro Rochette (spelling?) on for $3.44 these we 1/2 price so I really splurged, lol! Ridiculous the prices for chocolates here but once in awhile I'm tempted. ????????????????


Are you saying that an individual chocolate was $2.50? Lindt has a special sale in November where you can buy $30 worth of chocolates for $15. I think that's about 100 chocolates and you can have your choice of type. This happens in the U.S. and Canada at the Lindt store.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, well maybe someday he'll learn to leave all household things to you, maybe?
> It's fabulous!!!! I think it looks just great, and you've made a very happy little boy, now the trick is to not get more requests for them. :sm04:


True think I'll go into hiding ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


That is good news but don't overdo it because you feel so great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself, Sonja- I am not really familiar with the Gruffalo- but this does look like the earlier images on here!


Thank you Julie


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great idea. Our Credit Union has a tree covered with mitts & hats every year & after Christmas they are all donated to the local school. Staff & customers donate the stuff.


This idea is catching on because my Wellness Centre does the same. My hats went there this past year.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, i like you gruffalo!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Good morning, still feeling horrible. Did t sleep much last night. Have an appointment at the clinic this afternoon. I didn’t know what a gruffalo was but do now! Cute hat Sonya!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in there with you both!
> I remain in awe of the amount of housework that Sonja does!!!!!


Lol I dont really do that much , only cleaned out a few cupboards today and the ironing oh and burned the barbecue chicken , that was funny as I havent done anything like that for a while , husband still gamely ate them said they tasted just like Sonja' s kind of cooking


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a heart-breaking experience for you, Julie.


I hope you don't mind my going backwards over these issues, Liz- it has not been the smoothest path through life- part of my motivation is to try and get my side recorded- a friend has offered to print things out for me- so that maybe the grandchildren will read it one day.
I do know I can express my thoughts more easily when talking, often, but so often now-a-days I am on my own- so I have been typing what I remember.
I do appreciate that you have read this- and thank you for those kind words.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> And, I've learned not to shop when hungry.


Rather vital- if I do I often end up with a basket load of impulse purchases!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen those when I visited, big 3 story houses with 3 feet between them????you sure wouldn't want windows on the side or the neighbors could see in. They may as well be town houses instead of free standing


Sounds rather like what I've got happening with the house at the South side of this one!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cottage pie I like that too, ???? Shepherd's pie is made with lamb and one has cheese on top not sure which one though as I put cheese on both of them ????


That is why it is Shepherds Pie- not Cowherds Pie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sadly, it's great when the heat is held during winter, not so much in summer.


That is for real!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just heard on the news that there has been an increase in the jellyfish population in your area. It's believed to be caused by the warming in the sea. I've never been stung by one but I understand it is painful.


What I saw it is New South Wales or Queensland (not 100% sure which) but East Coast, Blue Bottles (quite pretty) but very itch making- lying all over the sand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wonder if Nasir thinks it's easier to agree with you and then forget the job. Some landlords are like that.


In the altercation I had on Saturday- the Gib Stopper had been using my water, without a 'please' or a 'may I', for the last two weeks- finally caught him in the act- all three- the Gib Stopper, the Builder, and Nasir not one of them was actually telling the truth, grrrrr.
But I must remain grateful for my ramp and the back concrete path.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I dont really do that much , only cleaned out a few cupboards today and the ironing oh and burned the barbecue chicken , that was funny as I havent done anything like that for a while , husband still gamely ate them said they tasted just like Sonja' s kind of cooking


Oh well I guess he does have his uses??!!!
You do have a lot of allergies, though- so dust free, etc is probably much more important for you than around here!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wow! First thunderstorm in Ohio just went through! 51F @ 9:00am. January 8. Weather man just said that the last time this happened this early in the year was 11 years ago, but he needs to keep digging for more information on it. Had pea size hail 15 minutes south of me. We are fine. Just wind rain and thunder.


YUCK! 
The wind we had yesterday has blown itself out and it's an absolutely beautiful spring day out there, in the middle of winter. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news!


Yes, I can't even describe my relief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


Fantastic!!! 
Just like with medical doctors, you have to find the one that works for you, sounds like you have. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's good that you were able to get an electrician to fix the necessary outlets. Hopefully, his estimate will come in lower than predicted.


Yes, it's a relief. Even at that estimate though, it's not too bad considering the work that needs doing. Once we have the electrical all done, I'll start drywalling.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you throw a few leftover veggies in it also? I do.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what we call Shepherds pie is the same as yours. It's ground up roast beef leftovers with gravy on it, then mashed potatoes spread on top & baked. It's a good way to use up the leftovers without them tasting leftover


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> True think I'll go into hiding ????


Lol, not a bad idea, especially if it goes over as well as the first Star Wars hat. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning, still feeling horrible. Did t sleep much last night. Have an appointment at the clinic this afternoon. I didn't know what a gruffalo was but do now! Cute hat Sonya!


I sure hope that they can get to the bottom of it, that is sounding miserable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????


budasha said:


> Bonnie, you are busy year round not just during the winter. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For me, on occasion, too! I'm on a berry kick lately so am popping blueberries.


Blueberries are on sale at Aldi's until tonight here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


That's wonderful! It doesn't matter what the other chiropractor thinks if they weren't helping you. Did you go home and put ice on it? On 15 off 20 is what mine tells me for right after the adjustment. I am so glad he was able to help you! Once I get my other mitten done I need to schedule an appointment with mine. And with my massage therapist. She won't be happy to find out what knitting as much as I did did to me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I take a long length of aluminum foil and fold it in thirds. Then put your bowl or whatever you are cooking the food in on top of the foil and fold the sides of your new foil "sling" up. Use the foil sling to lift it up and lower it into your cooker. Fold the edges of the foil sing down, to fit in your pot, close the lid and there you go. You can lift the hot food out the same way...unfold your sling and lift the food out...don't even need pot holders. Just have a plate/trivet/hot pad nearby to put the hot bowl down onto. :sm01:


Good idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here too. Yesterday, we had a bit of freezing rain for all of a half hour then full rain. Today it's about 43F and very foggy. I can't recall having weather like this in January so I'm expecting a raging storm down the road.


It's 55-60f here and very windy. Sun comes and goes. Tomorrow is only to be in the low to mid 30'sF.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Blueberries are on sale at Aldi's until tonight here.


That's where I stocked up and our local Marianos had BYGO at great prices. My go to breakfast and after dinner snack is now Greek yogurt and berries and granola with a little bit of honey from DH's cousin's hives nearby. Yummy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


That's brilliant! No wonder the little boy loves it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , I know it was a silly niggly feeling to have but its been niggling away at the back of my mind on and off all year


Understandable.

About 3:10pm and it has started thundering again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I only drink decaf now as I have developed an allergy to caffeine. I guess I was drinking too much coffee.


Don't forget that there is still some caffeine in decaf. Just be careful please.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I dont even like snickers so no good for me , I still have chocolates left from Christmas but I'm being good and only eating a couple and letting everyone else eat most of them , stomach has been lots better than it was so I dont want to upset things , still little niggles but 100% better than it was so i can put up with the little niggles


I'm still working my way through Christmas chocs too. Last night I couldn't get to sleep till about 3am. Maybe the heap of chocs I'd eaten through the evening had something to do with it! :sm16:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be glad once I have 75 out of the way- that is the age my Mum died.


We will be glad, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning, still feeling horrible. Did t sleep much last night. Have an appointment at the clinic this afternoon. I didn't know what a gruffalo was but do now! Cute hat Sonya!


DS gave in and went last night. He felt so bad he called off work, which he very seldom does. Hope they give you something to kick it


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I dont really do that much , only cleaned out a few cupboards today and the ironing oh and burned the barbecue chicken , that was funny as I havent done anything like that for a while , husband still gamely ate them said they tasted just like Sonja' s kind of cooking


 :sm01:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope you don't mind my going backwards over these issues, Liz- it has not been the smoothest path through life- part of my motivation is to try and get my side recorded- a friend has offered to print things out for me- so that maybe the grandchildren will read it one day.
> I do know I can express my thoughts more easily when talking, often, but so often now-a-days I am on my own- so I have been typing what I remember.
> I do appreciate that you have read this- and thank you for those kind words.


I've read your comments also. Just very hard to know what to say. I am not good with words. I do think that writing it is good therapy. No matter the method used to write it. I hope it helps, and that the grandkids read it eventually. Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's where I stocked up and our local Marianos had BYGO at great prices. My go to breakfast and after dinner snack is now Greek yogurt and berries and granola with a little bit of honey from DH's cousin's hives nearby. Yummy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's where I stocked up and our local Marianos had BYGO at great prices. My go to breakfast and after dinner snack is now Greek yogurt and berries and granola with a little bit of honey from DH's cousin's hives nearby. Yummy.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, we're under a severe thunderstorm watch for another hour. Thunder and lightening now. We hadpea size to 1/2" hail about 15 minutes ago. Yuck. Down to the 30's tonight and staying there. 20's for Friday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You don't need to go back to all those problems!!!!


Definitely not ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It was good that you didn't rub it in. The Gruffalo is so funny. No wonder the little boy loves it.


Thank you ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Your not yourself when your hungry, eat a snickers bar! Lol, we have those too.
> :sm23:


They have one with Mr Bean ( actor Rowan Atkinson) here which is quite funny


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, i like you gruffalo!


Thank you Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hello Julie how are you I am writing this whole post by pressing the microphone down by the reply button most programs have the ability to type what you say now you might try it by. OK got it wrong the microphone is the third button bottom line to the left on the keyboard built into the iPad but most machines can do this now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We will be glad, too!


Still two and a half years to go!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've read your comments also. Just very hard to know what to say. I am not good with words. I do think that writing it is good therapy. No matter the method used to write it. I hope it helps, and that the grandkids read it eventually. Hugs


Thank you Tami- there definitely is an element of catharsis in doing it. I do hope it may set the record a little straighter- so many have swallowed Christopher's version. (I mean of the family that are in NZ)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, we're under a severe thunderstorm watch for another hour. Thunder and lightening now. We hadpea size to 1/2" hail about 15 minutes ago. Yuck. Down to the 30's tonight and staying there. 20's for Friday.


Am I right in thinking that Tornadoes often form in such weather? Or is it the wrong season?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hello Julie how are you I am writing this whole post by pressing the microphone down by the reply button most programs have the ability to type what you say now you might try it by. OK got it wrong the microphone is the third button bottom line to the left on the keyboard built into the iPad but most machines can do this now.


Clever you, Joy! My new laptop can do that too, I have not yet got right through the set-up process, though!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

No, I just use meat & potatoes, that's how my MIL made it& DH isn't big on change????????


jinx said:


> Do you throw a few leftover veggies in it also? I do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have that one too


Swedenme said:


> They have one with Mr Bean ( actor Rowan Atkinson) here which is quite funny


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hello Julie how are you I am writing this whole post by pressing the microphone down by the reply button most programs have the ability to type what you say now you might try it by. OK got it wrong the microphone is the third button bottom line to the left on the keyboard built into the iPad but most machines can do this now.


Just tried this, and it works. Had a few hiccups to begin but will use this feature for sure thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami- there definitely is an element of catharsis in doing it. I do hope it may set the record a little straighter- so many have swallowed Christopher's version. (I mean of the family that are in NZ)


I hope it does. I knew who you meant.

I know as a teenager that was how I worked through a lot of things. Now I don't know if I could put things into words.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope you don't mind my going backwards over these issues, Liz- it has not been the smoothest path through life- part of my motivation is to try and get my side recorded- a friend has offered to print things out for me- so that maybe the grandchildren will read it one day.
> I do know I can express my thoughts more easily when talking, often, but so often now-a-days I am on my own- so I have been typing what I remember.
> I do appreciate that you have read this- and thank you for those kind words.


I'm glad you are writing this all down. Also I think talking about the past also helps heal to some degree. Hugs.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why it is Shepherds Pie- not Cowherds Pie!


Guess I'm making cowherds pie tonight????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Went to urgent care. No surprises really. Acute bronchitis with left lung sounding rattly and sinuses infection beginning. Lots of meds hope to be back on my game in a few days. Now to catch up


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's a relief. Even at that estimate though, it's not too bad considering the work that needs doing. Once we have the electrical all done, I'll start drywalling.


Drywalling? What don't you do? Goodness gracious!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> DS gave in and went last night. He felt so bad he called off work, which he very seldom does. Hope they give you something to kick it


It's a very nasty one! I can't remeber when I've been so sick! DH thinks it's been 30 years!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I've read your comments also. Just very hard to know what to say. I am not good with words. I do think that writing it is good therapy. No matter the method used to write it. I hope it helps, and that the grandkids read it eventually. Hugs


Yes, I agree....I also have trouble expressing myself...so often don't say much if anything. But we do care!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have the "grump" snickers bar commercial here so I do know.....love snickers bars


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen , I don't think I should be knitting at the moment as Im really being a grump over it as Im now muttering over this hat, maybe I should eat a snickers bar ????sorry you wont know what I mean by that but the uk tpers will .its to do with an advert eat a snickers bar and it will sort you out


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, i like you gruffalo!


Me also ,even if I don't know the character.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news Kathy that the new chiropractor did so much good.


gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I dont really do that much , only cleaned out a few cupboards today and the ironing oh and burned the barbecue chicken , that was funny as I havent done anything like that for a while , husband still gamely ate them said they tasted just like Sonja' s kind of cooking


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope you don't mind my going backwards over these issues, Liz- it has not been the smoothest path through life- part of my motivation is to try and get my side recorded- a friend has offered to print things out for me- so that maybe the grandchildren will read it one day.
> I do know I can express my thoughts more easily when talking, often, but so often now-a-days I am on my own- so I have been typing what I remember.
> I do appreciate that you have read this- and thank you for those kind words.


I don't mind at all. If it helps to talk it out, then please do so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Went to urgent care. No surprises really. Acute bronchitis with left lung sounding rattly and sinuses infection beginning. Lots of meds hope to be back on my game in a few days. Now to catch up


Get better quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why it is Shepherds Pie- not Cowherds Pie!


Cowherd's Pie does not sound appealing.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Are you saying that an individual chocolate was $2.50? Lindt has a special sale in November where you can buy $30 worth of chocolates for $15. I think that's about 100 chocolates and you can have your choice of type. This happens in the U.S. and Canada at the Lindt store.


Never new that, now to remember, lol!

They are 100gr blocks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In the altercation I had on Saturday- the Gib Stopper had been using my water, without a 'please' or a 'may I', for the last two weeks- finally caught him in the act- all three- the Gib Stopper, the Builder, and Nasir not one of them was actually telling the truth, grrrrr.
> But I must remain grateful for my ramp and the back concrete path.


How about putting tape around the outside tap and write "do not use" on it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Cowherd's Pie does not sound appealing.


Too close to cow pies!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Cowherd's Pie does not sound appealing.


Makes me think of a cow pie. If you know what that is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> Had to look up sohere is a link for Fleegle heel
> http://fleeglesblog.blogspot.com/2006/11/leegles-toe-up-no-flap-no-hassle-sock.html
> 
> There were also some videos when you google Fleegle heel.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> In the altercation I had on Saturday- the Gib Stopper had been using my water, without a 'please' or a 'may I', for the last two weeks- finally caught him in the act- all three- the Gib Stopper, the Builder, and Nasir not one of them was actually telling the truth, grrrrr.
> But I must remain grateful for my ramp and the back concrete path.


I would be turning the outside water valve off, turning it on only when I needed to use it.

We had the same situation in one of our newly built houses, they were using the water and electricity. Big difference they asked and the developer paid the bills in full, all I had to do was present the invoices to them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUCK!
> The wind we had yesterday has blown itself out and it's an absolutely beautiful spring day out there, in the middle of winter. :sm16:


Isn't it amazing! When I went out at 3 p.m., it was like a spring day here as well. But, but, but- tomorrow it's going to be -7C :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Don't forget that there is still some caffeine in decaf. Just be careful please.


I have had 2 a day, but usually just one. I've taken a liking to bovril and that's what I have first thing in the a.m.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm still working my way through Christmas chocs too. Last night I couldn't get to sleep till about 3am. Maybe the heap of chocs I'd eaten through the evening had something to do with it! :sm16:


You're probably right because chocolate does contain caffeine.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Too close to cow pies!


Lol


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Hello Julie how are you I am writing this whole post by pressing the microphone down by the reply button most programs have the ability to type what you say now you might try it by. OK got it wrong the microphone is the third button bottom line to the left on the keyboard built into the iPad but most machines can do this now.


 Ha ha I do the same now on some of my replies, mind you there's lots of spelling mistakes which I go afterwards and correct, it also doesn't put commas and periods. Maybe there's a way of doing that but I'm not aware of it yet. I've answered this by talking into the microphone. Woohoo!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still two and a half years to go!


For what?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> For what?


I think Julie is referring to when she will turn 75! 
Really looking forward to meeting you in person one day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the groomed Gracie; went much shorter than the first time. You can really see the lab in her now. My big girl.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Went to urgent care. No surprises really. Acute bronchitis with left lung sounding rattly and sinuses infection beginning. Lots of meds hope to be back on my game in a few days. Now to catch up


 Good to hear that you finally took the time to go to the urgent care doctors hopefully within a few days you'll feel at least 50% better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been having Greek yogurt w/berries (usually blueberries) for breakfast lately too and sometimes for lunch or evening snack. 


RookieRetiree said:


> That's where I stocked up and our local Marianos had BYGO at great prices. My go to breakfast and after dinner snack is now Greek yogurt and berries and granola with a little bit of honey from DH's cousin's hives nearby. Yummy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maatje I hope the doctor(s) at the clinic were able to figure out what is making you feel bad and get you on the road to recovery.Edit: saw further down in the posts that you've got sinus infection and bronchitis and now on meds to get it cleared up. Will be keeping you in my prayers that it will clear up quickly.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Just say period or comma and it will place it.


kiwifrau said:


> Ha ha I do the same now on some of my replies, mind you there's lots of spelling mistakes which I go afterwards and correct, it also doesn't put commas and periods. Maybe there's a way of doing that but I'm not aware of it yet. I've answered this by talking into the microphone. Woohoo!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hello Julie how are you I am writing this whole post by pressing the microphone down by the reply button most programs have the ability to type what you say now you might try it by. OK got it wrong the microphone is the third button bottom line to the left on the keyboard built into the iPad but most machines can do this now.


Does that work on the desktop too or just iPad and laptop?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tornadoes occur basically when warmer air is trapped below colder air. The pressure for the warmer air increases until it can burst through the colder air.


Lurker 2 said:


> Am I right in thinking that Tornadoes often form in such weather? Or is it the wrong season?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Too close to cow pies!


 :sm06: :sm11: :sm11: :sm04: You are too funny Jeanette.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm06: :sm11: :sm11: :sm04: You are too funny Jeanette.


Jinx had the same thought maybe simultaneously.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Went to urgent care. No surprises really. Acute bronchitis with left lung sounding rattly and sinuses infection beginning. Lots of meds hope to be back on my game in a few days. Now to catch up


It's good that you went.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Never new that, now to remember, lol!
> 
> They are 100gr blocks.


Oh, I was thinking the round chocolates that come in different flavours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Too close to cow pies!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jinx had the same thought maybe simultaneously.


I think we thought of that as there are a lot of cow pies where you and I live.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jinx said:


> Makes me think of a cow pie. If you know what that is.


Having lived on a farm, yes - I do so. :sm02:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> I think Julie is referring to when she will turn 75!
> Really looking forward to meeting you in person one day.


Thanks Fan. Hey me too, hoping for a nice sunny not too hot & humid day but I will take whatever the weather is on that day.

I was fortunate to talk to a younger sister today for over an hour, was lovely to hear her voice and she said everyone in New Zealand is looking forward to my returning for holiday.

Her and her husband are in Chicago visiting two of their daughters who live in that area.

Over Christmas they had their 1st family gathering of all their children (3 daughter's & 1 son) plus all the grandchildren and great grandchildren. This was the 1st time in 26 years they were able to get together at Christmas, she was super excited that they were able to arrange this family gathering.

She is my second to youngest sister in the family and her and her husband live in Motueka, about an hours drive approximately from Nelson. 
They devoted over 40 years of their lives to being missionaries in the Philippines, unfortunately for them their children all live in America and they live in New Zealand. Their children are very good to them and pay for them to come to America about once every two years.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the groomed Gracie; went much shorter than the first time. You can really see the lab in her now. My big girl.


Lovely girl.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the groomed Gracie; went much shorter than the first time. You can really see the lab in her now. My big girl.


What a cutie. She looks very light in colouring and love how she's hugging her bowl of food, lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brantley came home today from "working" with his friend and said he just couldn't handle it. Says he didn't do anything he shouldn't have but was just exhausted; said he really missed his naps. Poor dear. Anyway, he said for the few hours and days he just wasn't going to do it and I am glad. He just had to try for himself to be convinced it was too soon yet. Thankful he isn't going to push himself too much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She does hug her bowl for sure. Sometimes she will just lay her head right into the bowl and almost sleep there. Her fur is very white except for a reddish-light brown streak down her back and a reddish-medium brown beard. Her father was a yellow labrador and her mother a black standard poodle.


kiwifrau said:


> What a cutie. She looks very light in colouring and love how she's hugging her bowl of food, lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????


RookieRetiree said:


> Too close to cow pies!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd call that balmy, down to -34 tonight????the high today was -22


budasha said:


> Isn't it amazing! When I went out at 3 p.m., it was like a spring day here as well. But, but, but- tomorrow it's going to be -7C :sm13:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje, I hope the meds get you feeling better soon. & Tamis son too.

Gwen, Gracie certainly looks different, looks like DS1 dog now.

I woke up with a headache at 5 am & it hasn’t left all day, I hope when I get up tomorrow it’s gone.
I went bowling today but really didn’t feel like being there.
The GKs are coming shortly to stay 2 nights so I’ll have to get my butt out of bed earlier than usual.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They have one with Mr Bean ( actor Rowan Atkinson) here which is quite funny


And if I remember right, there was one with Helen Mirren?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Drywalling? What don't you do? Goodness gracious!


LOL!!! I haven't done any yet, but I'm willing to try. :sm04:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I think we thought of that as there are a lot of cow pies where you and I live.


And, I grew up with them on the farm. Heck, there were dried cow pie throwing contests (admission: some weren't completely dried out!)


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Cowherd's Pie does not sound appealing.


I rather like cottage pie, though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Isn't it amazing! When I went out at 3 p.m., it was like a spring day here as well. But, but, but- tomorrow it's going to be -7C :sm13:


Yes, we're to be in the high 40's to mid 50's for the foreseeable future, in the mid 20's to high 30's for the low at night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we're to be in the high 40's to mid 50's for the foreseeable future, in the mid 20's to high 30's for the low at night.


It is very mild here too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the groomed Gracie; went much shorter than the first time. You can really see the lab in her now. My big girl.


Awe, she's beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks Fan. Hey me too, hoping for a nice sunny not too hot & humid day but I will take whatever the weather is on that day.
> 
> I was fortunate to talk to a younger sister today for over an hour, was lovely to hear her voice and she said everyone in New Zealand is looking forward to my returning for holiday.
> 
> ...


Nice that their children bring them to the US to visit regularly. It will be wonderful for you to be able to see your family in NZ and friends in Oz.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is very mild here too.


I'm enjoying the spring like weather, but am really fearful of what's to come down the road.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Nice that their children bring them to the US to visit regularly. It will be wonderful for you to be able to see your family in NZ and friends in Oz.


I am excited and I think Julie & Fan are too. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I am excited and I think Julie & Fan are too. ????


 :sm04: I know so!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley came home today from "working" with his friend and said he just couldn't handle it. Says he didn't do anything he shouldn't have but was just exhausted; said he really missed his naps. Poor dear. Anyway, he said for the few hours and days he just wasn't going to do it and I am glad. He just had to try for himself to be convinced it was too soon yet. Thankful he isn't going to push himself too much.


I have heard many people say that full recovery from major surgery takes a year. I hope Brantley is following surgeon and PT recommendations during recovery. When I had my total shoulder, PT said that, unlike a knee, they did not want any pain with shoulder healing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'd call that balmy, down to -34 tonight????the high today was -22


Ouch!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I grew up with them on the farm. Heck, there were dried cow pie throwing contests (admission: some weren't completely dried out!)


They make nasty stains on your clothing that don't come out easily. (undigested grass) In India they use them for fuel.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

All have a good night's sleep. . . We had a storm today and another one expected tomorrow. I can stay in and be cozy, if I choose.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastitch, wonderful news.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, you can put in period, comma, question mark etc by saying it! 

Knock knock who is there question mark. OK? Doesn’t work but periods does, and, does question mark add? OK so you have to “say and add? “


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Walked Maya an hour and 20 min, went to library then gym did circuit x2. Went to sangha tonight. Yupa, my new Thai friend, brought her Thai friend Kai who has her Masters in Nursing. Her husband died 2 days ago after 9 days on hospice care. I hope they both continue coming. Thank goodness i had made stuffed spaghetti squash with 2 squashes last night so Al put them in oven for me and they were ready when i came home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Am I right in thinking that Tornadoes often form in such weather? Or is it the wrong season?


Yes you are. Though it's very unusual in January. The last time we had one in January was 30 years ago. There was a tornado touched down in Ohio Joy's country in the morning. Not sure how close, but I'm thinking not real close. We typically only have the right conditions in late spring through late fall


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's a very nasty one! I can't remeber when I've been so sick! DH thinks it's been 30 years!


 :sm03: DH's partner at work has the crud. Now one of the other guys is getting it. We are praying that neither of us gets it. DH is hoping that it doesn't bypass him and me get it. If I get it I will be down. I'm starting Echanacia in the morning!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have had 2 a day, but usually just one. I've taken a liking to bovril and that's what I have first thing in the a.m.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha ha I do the same now on some of my replies, mind you there's lots of spelling mistakes which I go afterwards and correct, it also doesn't put commas and periods. Maybe there's a way of doing that but I'm not aware of it yet. I've answered this by talking into the microphone. Woohoo!


You have to say comma, period, new paragraph, ect.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maatje, I hope the meds get you feeling better soon. & Tamis son too.
> 
> Gwen, Gracie certainly looks different, looks like DS1 dog now.
> 
> ...


Hope it's gone when you wake up


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope it does. I knew who you meant.
> 
> I know as a teenager that was how I worked through a lot of things. Now I don't know if I could put things into words.


There seems to be so many that have not had exactly an easy road to travel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I'm glad you are writing this all down. Also I think talking about the past also helps heal to some degree. Hugs.


I am glad, at least I am fairly sure I am- next thing is to sort out getting it printed- the file labeled Autobiographical- is growing longer and longer!

Thank you for the hugs!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Guess I'm making cowherds pie tonight????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Went to urgent care. No surprises really. Acute bronchitis with left lung sounding rattly and sinuses infection beginning. Lots of meds hope to be back on my game in a few days. Now to catch up


I do hope you are on the mend soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't mind at all. If it helps to talk it out, then please do so.


Thank you, Liz! I got out of the house today, deliberately early to avoid the worst of the heat- I enjoy chance acquaintance and the chat one can strike up- so many interesting people around!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Cowherd's Pie does not sound appealing.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Sorry, my daughters would agree with you! 
They had both turned vegetarian in early teens. I was pretty good at listening to their needs- we went on a diet of lentils, beans and so on- I used occasionally sneak a meal of liver (which I love) at lunchtime- while they were both at school- odd- don't know why I can eat offal, when I find it hard to eat other red meats!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How about putting tape around the outside tap and write "do not use" on it.


Mmm, that is a real possibility! Need to acquire some Duct tape.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Too close to cow pies!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I think that will be what we know as Cow Pats!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I would be turning the outside water valve off, turning it on only when I needed to use it.
> 
> We had the same situation in one of our newly built houses, they were using the water and electricity. Big difference they asked and the developer paid the bills in full, all I had to do was present the invoices to them.


I don't think we have a separate valve, Lynnette!

Glad they coughed up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have had 2 a day, but usually just one. I've taken a liking to bovril and that's what I have first thing in the a.m.


I love Bovril- very hard to locate in our part of the city!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> For what?


Till I reach 75, that is the age Mum was when she died- I had thought she would be around at least into her nineties, but it was not to be, that was 1985.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the groomed Gracie; went much shorter than the first time. You can really see the lab in her now. My big girl.


She is lovely Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tornadoes occur basically when warmer air is trapped below colder air. The pressure for the warmer air increases until it can burst through the colder air.


Ah!, we get them, but usually little twisters- not the monsters you experience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maatje, I hope the meds get you feeling better soon. & Tamis son too.
> 
> Gwen, Gracie certainly looks different, looks like DS1 dog now.
> 
> ...


I do hope the headache clears!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I am excited and I think Julie & Fan are too. ????


Definitely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes you are. Though it's very unusual in January. The last time we had one in January was 30 years ago. There was a tornado touched down in Ohio Joy's country in the morning. Not sure how close, but I'm thinking not real close. We typically only have the right conditions in late spring through late fall


 :sm24: I have no idea if our twisters come to any sort of pattern- we had one maybe three or so years ago, two workers were killed when it brought down one of those huge concrete slabs that sometimes are used in commercial buildings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


They do look good, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh dear me again page after page.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the groomed Gracie; went much shorter than the first time. You can really see the lab in her now. My big girl.


Yes, definitely a lot of lab there now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> I have heard many people say that full recovery from major surgery takes a year. I hope Brantley is following surgeon and PT recommendations during recovery. When I had my total shoulder, PT said that, unlike a knee, they did not want any pain with shoulder healing.


Good that he accepted his limitations and didn't try to push himself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> All have a good night's sleep. . . We had a storm today and another one expected tomorrow. I can stay in and be cozy, if I choose.


Then I would definitely stay in and be cozy. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


They look lovely and toasty warm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I saw those ads....didnt watch closely enough to see they were connected to virtual classes. But that's crazy! We lived for a time in a house with 10 kids and 1 bathroom! ???? no one spent any amount of time in there let me tell you! Each of the bedrooms had mirrors but it did help the girls weren't very old yet...... I couldn't imagine it had they been teens!


I was one of 9 and we only ever had one bathroom (at least a seperate toilet).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Good morning, still feeling horrible. Did t sleep much last night. Have an appointment at the clinic this afternoon. I didn't know what a gruffalo was but do now! Cute hat Sonya!


Thank you Maatje


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well I guess he does have his uses??!!!
> You do have a lot of allergies, though- so dust free, etc is probably much more important for you than around here!


And now I have more medication as the doctor thinks its my sinuses which are all blocked that is causing the virtigo , I did not like being up and out the house at 8 am to get to the doctors It was not even fully light plus the mild weather has changed to wet grey and very chilly , I was freezing by the time I got there , think I'm getting lazy ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, not a bad idea, especially if it goes over as well as the first Star Wars hat. :sm23:


Already had 2 requests , I saw the little boys Nana who said his hat was a great hit at nursery when asked were he got it from his reply was my special friend made it for me , ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's brilliant! No wonder the little boy loves it.


Thank you Angela


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Went to urgent care. No surprises really. Acute bronchitis with left lung sounding rattly and sinuses infection beginning. Lots of meds hope to be back on my game in a few days. Now to catch up


Do hope the meds are now starting to do their job and you are feeling better soon ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Me also ,even if I don't know the character.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the groomed Gracie; went much shorter than the first time. You can really see the lab in her now. My big girl.


She is Gorgeous Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


They are lovely Tami ,hope they keep your hands nice and warm


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you darowil. I intend to go through your workshop soon. I finished the heel of #1 sock last night watching a youtube video; german short rows....still have to close the gap between heel and instep.
> 
> Someone a few posts ago mentioned doing a "vanilla/plain" heel...my question is what is a "plain heel" actually called?
> Everything I look at gives specific names for different types of heels so which type is "plain"? Also, I prefer doing toe up socks so it has to be one written for doing toe up.


A plain/vanilla sock is the basic sock with no pattern etc.
But as to heel there isn't one as far as I know. I think the short row heel is plain but others swear by the flap and gusset. 
Most short row heels are similar in appearance to the shop bought socks. Flap and gussett have the flap at the back for the heel and then comes down with a V-shape along the foot. 
Most short row heels can be worked either top down or toe up and are worked on half the stitches. There are a number of ways to do the short ways to avoid holes and normally this is the only difference. Occasionally like the Sweet tomato Heel they are a bit different (this one is worked in edges on 2/3 of the stitches fr example).
Flap and gusset can't just be swapped over. And I find it hard to get this type the right foot length from Toe up- my gusset ends up longer than the pattern and therefor the foot is too long. Thus I rarely do them toe up. ANd needs a pattern for toe-up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've booked flights up to Cairns for April for almost 2 weeks. David has applied for 3 days leave which will give him 10 days off. He automatically has 4 days over Easter, 1 for Anzac Day and a second weekend in that time so 3 days will fill in the week with Easter Monday in it.
And down here the other grandmother will do my 2 days in the second week but won't have her Monday so only one extra day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice. You will need them this a.m. I believe you will be colder than yesterday.


tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. I have a tendency to look down. Right now I'm crocheting a hat but I have to use a magnifying glass to read the instructions. That doesn't help.


Isn't it terrible how everything is printed small now :sm02: I never used to need glasses to read labels.
Seriously I do think that some is very small- and they sure don't think of colours. White on pale yellow for example is very very hard to see. But they have to include so much on the wrapping now that it likely is smaller than it used to be just to fit it on. And if they make it bigger so the print can be bigger they will be accused of wasting resources


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Since 1980, so I won't recognize many places anymore, it will be like a new adventure again. ????
> 
> All my family in New Zealand are really excited that I am finally returning for a visit, also my two friends in Australia it's going to be quite an exciting time.


If you get here where in Australia will you be?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I forgot to comment to Bonnie how I too love shepherds pie. Must put a few items on my shopping list and bake one later in the week or weekend. I can always freeze what's leftover for another day.


Yes I thought the same thing when I saw Bonnie's comment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well despite all the reading I have done today here I have made no progress. Went to bed last night with 20 pages to read and go to bed tonight with 20 pages to read.
KP knitting group in the morning.

How come I can fly to Laos for less than my flight to Cairns? Have an ad on my page for $189 flights to Laos and my flight was $243. I'm sure I would need to add luggage etc. and my flight price here includes all this.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it terrible how everything is printed small now :sm02: I never used to need glasses to read labels.
> Seriously I do think that some is very small- and they sure don't think of colours. White on pale yellow for example is very very hard to see. But they have to include so much on the wrapping now that it likely is smaller than it used to be just to fit it on. And if they make it bigger so the print can be bigger they will be accused of wasting resources


Walmart's pharmacy has magnifiers attached to the shelves to use to read the labels.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> Walmart's pharmacy has magnifiers attached to the shelves to use to read the labels.


Really? Never seen that here anywhere


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There seems to be so many that have not had exactly an easy road to travel!


I'm sure more than any of us know. For me it was mostly the usual teenage stuff, but for so many it's been, or is, so much harder.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Really? Never seen that here anywhere


Yes :sm02: They have had them for years. Clipped right on the shelf next to the price. I have often seen customers reading the labels on the medicine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do look good, Tami!


Thank you. Still a few mistakes, but I'm pleased with them. I will see how warm the are today. It's 28F now with 22 mph winds. I woke up to snow, just enough to cover the ground.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> They look lovely and toasty warm.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And now I have more medication as the doctor thinks its my sinuses which are all blocked that is causing the virtigo , I did not like being up and out the house at 8 am to get to the doctors It was not even fully light plus the mild weather has changed to wet grey and very chilly , I was freezing by the time I got there , think I'm getting lazy ????


I could very well be your sinuses causing the virtigo. It has for me in the past.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Tami ,hope they keep your hands nice and warm


Thank you. Enough yarn left to make another pair in reverse colors, I think. I will have to weigh it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've booked flights up to Cairns for April for almost 2 weeks. David has applied for 3 days leave which will give him 10 days off. He automatically has 4 days over Easter, 1 for Anzac Day and a second weekend in that time so 3 days will fill in the week with Easter Monday in it.
> And down here the other grandmother will do my 2 days in the second week but won't have her Monday so only one extra day.


Nice to have that to look forward to. April/Easter will come around before you know it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Very nice. You will need them this a.m. I believe you will be colder than yesterday.


Thank you. Definitely colder! From almost 60 yesterday to 28 for a high which is right now! Temperature will drop several more degrees as the day goes on, but should still be above 20.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Walmart's pharmacy has magnifiers attached to the shelves to use to read the labels.


I never noticed that. Will have to look next time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, wonderful mittens, they must feel so soft and warm.
Sonja, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, wonderful mittens, they must feel so soft and warm.
> Sonja, hope you feel better soon.


Thank you. You are up really early!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, yes, overdid it a tad yesterday so not a good night. Enjoy your mittens.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> They make nasty stains on your clothing that don't come out easily. (undigested grass) In India they use them for fuel.


And I remember stepping into one as a small child. Funny I should should say a small child as I've always been small, lol!
It was the 1st time my Aunt let me walk down the lane to see if the postman had been. I remember I had no shoes on and walking along the edge in the grass that's when I stepped into it. 
I never did reach the mailbox LOL!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Spent most of yesterday clearing out at my uncle's house, it's going to take some time to get it organised, but we've fortunately got that time. So far I've got most of the kitchen sorted (just the cupboard with all the brushes, mops, washing powder, etc to clear) oh, and the cooker, fridge/freezer & washing machine to clean up - forgot about that! I'll go back up again on Saturday on my own (DH was with me last time and whilst he was a help, he lost interest very quickly and so we went home earlier than I would have on my own!) but I'll leave before it gets dark as I really don't like driving in the dark any more! :sm16: 
Got Luke here today tucked up on the sofa as he's not feeling well enough to go to school - running a bit of a temperature. Better go and get him some more Calpol. TTYL.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley came home today from "working" with his friend and said he just couldn't handle it. Says he didn't do anything he shouldn't have but was just exhausted; said he really missed his naps. Poor dear. Anyway, he said for the few hours and days he just wasn't going to do it and I am glad. He just had to try for himself to be convinced it was too soon yet. Thankful he isn't going to push himself too much.


 Always difficult for a man to admit he's not able to do what he thought he could, many wouldn't and continue working and end up doing more damage in their healing process. "BRAVO" Brantley, very wise decision.

Most of us don't realize how an operation to the body just needs time to heal, even after a flu it takes us time to heal.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwifrau, you can put in period, comma, question mark etc by saying it!
> 
> Knock knock who is there question mark. OK? Doesn't work but periods does, and, does question mark add? OK so you have to "say and add? "


Ha, ha, OK I will try next time, lol! I didn't this time...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jinx had the same thought maybe simultaneously.


Re: cow pies, so did I. LOL We used to make "tea" from them to water the garden, but I sure wouldn't want to have one served as dinner! :sm23:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> It may not get here till February 22- we really are at the other end of the Earth!!!!!


At least it is coming and you will have your fingers on those lovely pages again :sm02:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> You have to say comma, period, new paragraph, ect.


Thanks, I will try this next time.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


Like the colours, I mean the black and white look good together. Like the pattern too.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do know I can express my thoughts more easily when talking, often, but so often now-a-days I am on my own- so I have been typing what I remember.
> I do appreciate that you have read this- and thank you for those kind words.


For my two cents worth, I think it is time for Bronwen to wake up. She is old enough to know that there are two sides to every story and the truth may not be what she is believing but it is what she is choosing to believe. I really do hope she reads what you write. Sometimes reading something will have more of an impact than a face-to-face meeting, especially when she doesn't want to hear it in the first place. I'm sliding back down off my soap box now :sm09:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's wonderful! It doesn't matter what the other chiropractor thinks if they weren't helping you. Did you go home and put ice on it? On 15 off 20 is what mine tells me for right after the adjustment. I am so glad he was able to help you! Once I get my other mitten done I need to schedule an appointment with mine. And with my massage therapist. She won't be happy to find out what knitting as much as I did did to me.


Thanks Tami (and all of you) for your well-wishes. I'm just thrilled!!!!! No ice this time, just drink LOTS of water. I will be anxious to see what he tells me on Friday morning (my re-check and maybe another adjustment).


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Then I would definitely stay in and be cozy. :sm02: :sm02:


It is only raining so will go out anyway. The local church has a wonderful soup lunch every Wednesday during the winter. DH also has a dentist appointment @ 1:45 so will try to make that also. He has to Pre-medicate with heavy antibiotics as he has an artificial joint also, just to get teeth cleaned.
Classical music in the background at home soothes on a dark, gray, rainy day. A Viennese waltz is on right now. I have seen the Lipizzan horses dance and prance to this before on TV, Real Beauties!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


Great mittens!!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> If you get here where in Australia will you be?


To NSW north of Sydney as one friend as a farm up on the coast area, also Brisbane as the other lives on Coochemundle Island which is in the harbour area.
If my friend comes with me we may go to Adelaide as he has a brother in that area somewhere, not sure of the suburb anymore.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's the same for us starting today. Brrrrrrr. Could not tolerate temps like Bonnie has.


Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we're to be in the high 40's to mid 50's for the foreseeable future, in the mid 20's to high 30's for the low at night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope neither of you get sick. Try the oil of oregano too, I've become a firm believer in that.


tami_ohio said:


> :sm03: DH's partner at work has the crud. Now one of the other guys is getting it. We are praying that neither of us gets it. DH is hoping that it doesn't bypass him and me get it. If I get it I will be down. I'm starting Echanacia in the morning!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is; just didn't realize how much his napping was keeping him going. The man is taking his first nap already at 9:30 a.m.....of course he does get up around 5-6 a.m. usually. And like a Hobbit, he ate his 2nd breakfast before going to nap...LOLOL!


machriste said:


> I have heard many people say that full recovery from major surgery takes a year. I hope Brantley is following surgeon and PT recommendations during recovery. When I had my total shoulder, PT said that, unlike a knee, they did not want any pain with shoulder healing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Spent most of yesterday clearing out at my uncle's house, it's going to take some time to get it organised, but we've fortunately got that time. So far I've got most of the kitchen sorted (just the cupboard with all the brushes, mops, washing powder, etc to clear) oh, and the cooker, fridge/freezer & washing machine to clean up - forgot about that! I'll go back up again on Saturday on my own (DH was with me last time and whilst he was a help, he lost interest very quickly and so we went home earlier than I would have on my own!) but I'll leave before it gets dark as I really don't like driving in the dark any more! :sm16:
> Got Luke here today tucked up on the sofa as he's not feeling well enough to go to school - running a bit of a temperature. Better go and get him some more Calpol. TTYL.


You're right - still smiling! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perfect for keeping your hands warm with style!


tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nope, still here????I heard at bowling lots of people have stiff neck & headache, must but some kind of bug


tami_ohio said:


> Hope it's gone when you wake up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

They look good.


tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


Very nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And now I have more medication as the doctor thinks its my sinuses which are all blocked that is causing the virtigo , I did not like being up and out the house at 8 am to get to the doctors It was not even fully light plus the mild weather has changed to wet grey and very chilly , I was freezing by the time I got there , think I'm getting lazy ????


Hope new meds work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwwww....how sweet.


Swedenme said:


> Already had 2 requests , I saw the little boys Nana who said his hat was a great hit at nursery when asked were he got it from his reply was my special friend made it for me , ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Already had 2 requests , I saw the little boys Nana who said his hat was a great hit at nursery when asked were he got it from his reply was my special friend made it for me , ????


Very sweet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Spent most of yesterday clearing out at my uncle's house, it's going to take some time to get it organised, but we've fortunately got that time. So far I've got most of the kitchen sorted (just the cupboard with all the brushes, mops, washing powder, etc to clear) oh, and the cooker, fridge/freezer & washing machine to clean up - forgot about that! I'll go back up again on Saturday on my own (DH was with me last time and whilst he was a help, he lost interest very quickly and so we went home earlier than I would have on my own!) but I'll leave before it gets dark as I really don't like driving in the dark any more! :sm16:
> Got Luke here today tucked up on the sofa as he's not feeling well enough to go to school - running a bit of a temperature. Better go and get him some more Calpol. TTYL.


Get better, Luke.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is only raining so will go out anyway. The local church has a wonderful soup lunch every Wednesday during the winter. DH also has a dentist appointment @ 1:45 so will try to make that also. He has to Pre-medicate with heavy antibiotics as he has an artificial joint also, just to get teeth cleaned.
> Classical music in the background at home soothes on a dark, gray, rainy day. A Viennese waltz is on right now. I have seen the Lipizzan horses dance and prance to this before on TV, Real Beauties!


Our dentist and doctors dropped taking the antibiotics before dental procedures. The dentist suggested it and had me talk to my doctor who also agreed the pre-medication was not necessary just because I had an artificial joint. All patients needs and requirements are different not saying he should not take it. 
I can picture the Lipizzaner horse dancing to the waltz. We were at one of their performances years ago and it was a wonderful show.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

JUst downloaded your workshop info and will most definitely be doing this next pair. Thank you!


darowil said:


> A plain/vanilla sock is the basic sock with no pattern etc.
> But as to heel there isn't one as far as I know. I think the short row heel is plain but others swear by the flap and gusset.
> Most short row heels are similar in appearance to the shop bought socks. Flap and gussett have the flap at the back for the heel and then comes down with a V-shape along the foot.
> Most short row heels can be worked either top down or toe up and are worked on half the stitches. There are a number of ways to do the short ways to avoid holes and normally this is the only difference. Occasionally like the Sweet tomato Heel they are a bit different (this one is worked in edges on 2/3 of the stitches fr example).
> Flap and gusset can't just be swapped over. And I find it hard to get this type the right foot length from Toe up- my gusset ends up longer than the pattern and therefor the foot is too long. Thus I rarely do them toe up. ANd needs a pattern for toe-up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> A plain/vanilla sock is the basic sock with no pattern etc.
> But as to heel there isn't one as far as I know. I think the short row heel is plain but others swear by the flap and gusset.
> Most short row heels are similar in appearance to the shop bought socks. Flap and gussett have the flap at the back for the heel and then comes down with a V-shape along the foot.
> Most short row heels can be worked either top down or toe up and are worked on half the stitches. There are a number of ways to do the short ways to avoid holes and normally this is the only difference. Occasionally like the Sweet tomato Heel they are a bit different (this one is worked in edges on 2/3 of the stitches fr example).
> Flap and gusset can't just be swapped over. And I find it hard to get this type the right foot length from Toe up- my gusset ends up longer than the pattern and therefor the foot is too long. Thus I rarely do them toe up. ANd needs a pattern for toe-up.


I tried the Sweet Tomato heel and liked it, but I'd have to look up directions again as I've forgotten--I know she has a video on youtube because that's what I used to learn it. Having said that, though, I still prefer the fit of a flap and gusset for my own feet, though I am not wild about working them. Regardless of how I do the cuff--it can be fancy as heck--I always do plain feet because I can't stand texture on my feet if I'm wearing shoes. (I also have wondered why make the foot part fancy when it will be covered by a shoe anyhow--seems like extra work to me.)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I tried the Sweet Tomato heel and liked it, but I'd have to look up directions again as I've forgotten--I know she has a video on youtube because that's what I used to learn it. Having said that, though, I still prefer the fit of a flap and gusset for my own feet, though I am not wild about working them. Regardless of how I do the cuff--it can be fancy as heck--I always do plain feet because I can't stand texture on my feet if I'm wearing shoes. (I also have wondered why make the foot part fancy when it will be covered by a shoe anyhow--seems like extra work to me.)


I agree about plain feet because the texture of handmade socks is irritating to my soles. I have tried wearing them inside out as some say the knit stitches against your skin is more comfortable. I am not sure it makes a difference. Does using smaller needles make them more comfortable?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He does seem a bit pale; hope he recovers quickly. Cute seeing you in the mirror relection. Don't overdo as you are clearin gout your uncle's house. Is there a time limit that it has to be done by


KateB said:


> Spent most of yesterday clearing out at my uncle's house, it's going to take some time to get it organised, but we've fortunately got that time. So far I've got most of the kitchen sorted (just the cupboard with all the brushes, mops, washing powder, etc to clear) oh, and the cooker, fridge/freezer & washing machine to clean up - forgot about that! I'll go back up again on Saturday on my own (DH was with me last time and whilst he was a help, he lost interest very quickly and so we went home earlier than I would have on my own!) but I'll leave before it gets dark as I really don't like driving in the dark any more! :sm16:
> Got Luke here today tucked up on the sofa as he's not feeling well enough to go to school - running a bit of a temperature. Better go and get him some more Calpol. TTYL.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Re: cow pies, so did I. LOL We used to make "tea" from them to water the garden, but I sure wouldn't want to have one served as dinner! :sm23:


We never made tea. Just had a huge pit where the manure was kept to age and dry out a bit before being spread out on the fields. Have you ever heard the term "the shxx was flying"? Manure spreading is exactly that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thinking of making a batch of soup for lunch today too. DH and I both have cleanings tomorrow. I too have to take an antibiotic before cleanings or anything since I have multiple artificial joints. So glad you brought this up as I have called DH's doctor and he will have to now do the same. They are calling in a presciption now.


Pearls Girls said:


> It is only raining so will go out anyway. The local church has a wonderful soup lunch every Wednesday during the winter. DH also has a dentist appointment @ 1:45 so will try to make that also. He has to Pre-medicate with heavy antibiotics as he has an artificial joint also, just to get teeth cleaned.
> Classical music in the background at home soothes on a dark, gray, rainy day. A Viennese waltz is on right now. I have seen the Lipizzan horses dance and prance to this before on TV, Real Beauties!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My DH loves liver but since I was pregnant it gives me terrible indigestion so I just cook it for him. He prefers wild meat liver to beef or pork.we also eat the heart which I roast, it's like really lean roast.. I can't imagine eating kidneys though.



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Sorry, my daughters would agree with you!
> They had both turned vegetarian in early teens. I was pretty good at listening to their needs- we went on a diet of lentils, beans and so on- I used occasionally sneak a meal of liver (which I love) at lunchtime- while they were both at school- odd- don't know why I can eat offal, when I find it hard to eat other red meats!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Till I reach 75, that is the age Mum was when she died- I had thought she would be around at least into her nineties, but it was not to be, that was 1985.


You were lucky to have her until then, my Dad was only 48 & Mom 57 when they died, I've already outlived both. Several of their siblings died young too, seems if they got past 65 they lasted well into their 80's & even 90's????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have had some in our area & certainly watch the skies in summer storms. One of the nurses I worked with lost her house & 3 or 4 years ago we were without power for 2 days, some areas were 7 days after one took out several big transmission towers near North Battleford. That led to our decision to buy a generator.


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have no idea if our twisters come to any sort of pattern- we had one maybe three or so years ago, two workers were killed when it brought down one of those huge concrete slabs that sometimes are used in commercial buildings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> I agree about plain feet because the texture of handmade socks is irritating to my soles. I have tried wearing them inside out as some say the knit stitches against your skin is more comfortable. I am not sure it makes a difference. Does using smaller needles make them more comfortable?


I usually don't use larger than a US 2/2.75mm needle--often use one size smaller with sock yarn to make a tighter fabric (have made socks with sport weight but find those turn into "house socks," not worn with shoes). For me, it works and is comfortable. I've also seen some people recommend purling the sole part when making socks so that the knit side ends up on the inside, though I've not done that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope the meds fix you up.
It's 9:10 just now & still far from light out,????it's cold & we are under a snowfall warning . DH won't be happy if we get another dump as the starter has gone on the tractor that has the snowplow on it.


Swedenme said:


> And now I have more medication as the doctor thinks its my sinuses which are all blocked that is causing the virtigo , I did not like being up and out the house at 8 am to get to the doctors It was not even fully light plus the mild weather has changed to wet grey and very chilly , I was freezing by the time I got there , think I'm getting lazy ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I’d ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can’t go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We never made tea. Just had a huge pit where the manure was kept to age and dry out a bit before being spread out on the fields. Have you ever heard the rearm "the shxx was flying"? Manure spreading is exactly that.


Oh yes, been there, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????


Swedenme said:


> Already had 2 requests , I saw the little boys Nana who said his hat was a great hit at nursery when asked were he got it from his reply was my special friend made it for me , ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Seems it always costs more within your own country. Our flights to Ireland & Scotland are much less than getting to the Maritimes????or even Toronto if not a seat sale.


darowil said:


> Well despite all the reading I have done today here I have made no progress. Went to bed last night with 20 pages to read and go to bed tonight with 20 pages to read.
> KP knitting group in the morning.
> 
> How come I can fly to Laos for less than my flight to Cairns? Have an ad on my page for $189 flights to Laos and my flight was $243. I'm sure I would need to add luggage etc. and my flight price here includes all this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never noticed them here, I'll have to look. I can't believe how small they print on those bottles. Even with good eyesight, I'm sure it's too small to read.


jinx said:


> Yes :sm02: They have had them for years. Clipped right on the shelf next to the price. I have often seen customers reading the labels on the medicine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope Luke is better soon.
Such a lot of work clearing the house, good you don't have a deadline.
I also hate driving at night anymore. I've seen those yellowed glasses advertised that are to cut out the headlight glare & was thinking of ordering a pair. Has anyone tried them? For $15, I thought they might be worth a try



KateB said:


> Spent most of yesterday clearing out at my uncle's house, it's going to take some time to get it organised, but we've fortunately got that time. So far I've got most of the kitchen sorted (just the cupboard with all the brushes, mops, washing powder, etc to clear) oh, and the cooker, fridge/freezer & washing machine to clean up - forgot about that! I'll go back up again on Saturday on my own (DH was with me last time and whilst he was a help, he lost interest very quickly and so we went home earlier than I would have on my own!) but I'll leave before it gets dark as I really don't like driving in the dark any more! :sm16:
> Got Luke here today tucked up on the sofa as he's not feeling well enough to go to school - running a bit of a temperature. Better go and get him some more Calpol. TTYL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????my DH naps after lunch & supper. I have to be either sick or worn right out to sleep during the day.im glad Brantley is taking it easy & letting the arm heal, I'm sure in the end he will have better results.
When my DH broke his pelvis a neighbor told him to do nothing for 6 weeks until it healed as he had not listened to the doctors & suffered for it so for once DH listened & his has been good despite there being 5 fractures 


Gweniepooh said:


> He is; just didn't realize how much his napping was keeping him going. The man is taking his first nap already at 9:30 a.m.....of course he does get up around 5-6 a.m. usually. And like a Hobbit, he ate his 2nd breakfast before going to nap...LOLOL!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This makes me so sad to read this for all involved.


Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I tried the Sweet Tomato heel and liked it, but I'd have to look up directions again as I've forgotten--I know she has a video on youtube because that's what I used to learn it. Having said that, though, I still prefer the fit of a flap and gusset for my own feet, though I am not wild about working them. Regardless of how I do the cuff--it can be fancy as heck--I always do plain feet because I can't stand texture on my feet if I'm wearing shoes. (I also have wondered why make the foot part fancy when it will be covered by a shoe anyhow--seems like extra work to me.)


I agree about not wanting fancy feet. I prefer the fit of the short row heel & find it much easier than the flap & gusset which was the only way I knew until coming to KP. I've sure learned lots here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mom used to keep a rain barrel beside the chicken house & make "tea" in it for her flowers. It caused amazing results, chicken manure is very high in nitrogen.
Nothing quite so "special " as driving by where they are spreading manure????????im glad DH never takes the notion to spread it beside the house????


RookieRetiree said:


> We never made tea. Just had a huge pit where the manure was kept to age and dry out a bit before being spread out on the fields. Have you ever heard the rearm "the shxx was flying"? Manure spreading is exactly that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My sock needles are 2.25 mm & I think the knitting is tight enough that I don't feel the purl bumps on the sole but maybe my feet are tough????. I don't like bulky socks so like you if I make them with heavier yarn they are more like slippers


Sorlenna said:


> I usually don't use larger than a US 2/2.75mm needle--often use one size smaller with sock yarn to make a tighter fabric (have made socks with sport weight but find those turn into "house socks," not worn with shoes). For me, it works and is comfortable. I've also seen some people recommend purling the sole part when making socks so that the knit side ends up on the inside, though I've not done that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


Heartbreaking...so sad to hear this.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, hope Luke feels better soon. Clever getting yourself in pic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And now I have more medication as the doctor thinks its my sinuses which are all blocked that is causing the virtigo , I did not like being up and out the house at 8 am to get to the doctors It was not even fully light plus the mild weather has changed to wet grey and very chilly , I was freezing by the time I got there , think I'm getting lazy ????


When you first joined us- you had Mishka in your life- less motivation now!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's terrible, how can the mom be so callous.


Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Luke is better soon.
> Such a lot of work clearing the house, good you don't have a deadline.
> I also hate driving at night anymore. I've seen those yellowed glasses advertised that are to cut out the headlight glare & was thinking of ordering a pair. Has anyone tried them? For $15, I thought they might be worth a try


Bub gave me a pair--have only worn them a couple of times so far but they do seem helpful. I still prefer not to drive at night but sometimes it's unavoidable (and sometimes it's just dark because of clouds in the day time and people need their lights on).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mom used to keep a rain barrel beside the chicken house & make "tea" in it for her flowers. It caused amazing results, chicken manure is very high in nitrogen.


Daddy gets chicken manure from the big farm once in a while and throws it in with his compost pile--volunteer watermelons growing in it got gigantic (and he grew sweet potatoes that weighed seven pounds or more!). My late husband called manure tea "liquid gold" for the garden.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So many of the new headlights are absolutely blinding, particularly when I'm in a small car & there are so many 1/2tons on the road so they are much higher. I also find so many here drive with their fog lights on all the time. I know it helps to avoid deer but sure is irritating. 
This time of year we have so little daylight it's really hard to avoid driving in the dark.


Sorlenna said:


> Bub gave me a pair--have only worn them a couple of times so far but they do seem helpful. I still prefer not to drive at night but sometimes it's unavoidable (and sometimes it's just dark because of clouds in the day time and people need their lights on).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, so heartbreaking for you, your DS & DDIL and the poor baby. This mom needs psychological help and poor baby needs an advocate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sure more than any of us know. For me it was mostly the usual teenage stuff, but for so many it's been, or is, so much harder.


I have often thought, when you see someone, who seems to have it all, that you do need to listen to them, so many have invisible burdens. I know I have been surprised, over and over, when I get to know people better, just how tough so many of us have it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Still a few mistakes, but I'm pleased with them. I will see how warm the are today. It's 28F now with 22 mph winds. I woke up to snow, just enough to cover the ground.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My sister has 2 adopted children & that waiting period was terrible for them , fortunately all went well for them but some other friends had a baby for 3 days & the mom took it back. They didn't even try for another baby


sassafras123 said:


> Maatje, so heartbreaking for you, your DS & DDIL and the poor baby. This mom needs psychological help and poor baby needs an advocate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> And I remember stepping into one as a small child. Funny I should should say a small child as I've always been small, lol!
> It was the 1st time my Aunt let me walk down the lane to see if the postman had been. I remember I had no shoes on and walking along the edge in the grass that's when I stepped into it.
> I never did reach the mailbox LOL!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Done that in Winter, at Rotokawa, at first it is quite nice and warm, but very quickly the yuk factor sets in!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So many of the new headlights are absolutely blinding, particularly when I'm in a small car & there are so many 1/2tons on the road so they are much higher. I also find so many here drive with their fog lights on all the time. I know it helps to avoid deer but sure is irritating.
> This time of year we have so little daylight it's really hard to avoid driving in the dark.


Yes--and many cars now have "auto sensing" for the headlights, so people don't ever turn them on or off, just let the car/truck decide (I have been guilty a time or two of having my lights on high beam without realizing it, so I try to watch that). I also have a small car so lights are right in my line of sight; the worst is when someone is too close behind me and the lights are in my side mirror--if I'm on a country road and can pull aside and let them go by, I do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Spent most of yesterday clearing out at my uncle's house, it's going to take some time to get it organised, but we've fortunately got that time. So far I've got most of the kitchen sorted (just the cupboard with all the brushes, mops, washing powder, etc to clear) oh, and the cooker, fridge/freezer & washing machine to clean up - forgot about that! I'll go back up again on Saturday on my own (DH was with me last time and whilst he was a help, he lost interest very quickly and so we went home earlier than I would have on my own!) but I'll leave before it gets dark as I really don't like driving in the dark any more! :sm16:
> Got Luke here today tucked up on the sofa as he's not feeling well enough to go to school - running a bit of a temperature. Better go and get him some more Calpol. TTYL.


How funny! You would not have been aware of the mirror as you organised the shot!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


Very sad. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Re: cow pies, so did I. LOL We used to make "tea" from them to water the garden, but I sure wouldn't want to have one served as dinner! :sm23:


 :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get moving, took me ages to catch up here.
DS & DIL brought the dog 2 toys last night, a sqweeky rubber bone & a rope thing, both are now in shreds all over my kitchen floor????so I need to shovel that up & get the tree down.
DIL also brought me some uniform pants to hem so time to rise up. DH took the GKs to schoolmaster I got them fed & lunches organized


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, wonderful mittens, they must feel so soft and warm.
> Sonja, hope you feel better soon.


Im ok Joy , just got a gentle telling off for putting up with things , but I've had sinus and allergies all my life dont think anything is going to change now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> At least it is coming and you will have your fingers on those lovely pages again :sm02:


Yeah! I don't know for certain, Kathy, but I think it was before you started reading the Tea Party again, I recently had a parcel of wool that went twice around the Globe, before finally it was delivered- you do get skeptical about how effective the mail service actually is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> For my two cents worth, I think it is time for Bronwen to wake up. She is old enough to know that there are two sides to every story and the truth may not be what she is believing but it is what she is choosing to believe. I really do hope she reads what you write. Sometimes reading something will have more of an impact than a face-to-face meeting, especially when she doesn't want to hear it in the first place. I'm sliding back down off my soap box now :sm09:


I do tend to agree with you, Kathy!
My fear, though, is that it will only happen, after my death. Hence my effort to get things written.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, yes, overdid it a tad yesterday so not a good night. Enjoy your mittens.


 :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Spent most of yesterday clearing out at my uncle's house, it's going to take some time to get it organised, but we've fortunately got that time. So far I've got most of the kitchen sorted (just the cupboard with all the brushes, mops, washing powder, etc to clear) oh, and the cooker, fridge/freezer & washing machine to clean up - forgot about that! I'll go back up again on Saturday on my own (DH was with me last time and whilst he was a help, he lost interest very quickly and so we went home earlier than I would have on my own!) but I'll leave before it gets dark as I really don't like driving in the dark any more! :sm16:
> Got Luke here today tucked up on the sofa as he's not feeling well enough to go to school - running a bit of a temperature. Better go and get him some more Calpol. TTYL.


Hope he's better soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH loves liver but since I was pregnant it gives me terrible indigestion so I just cook it for him. He prefers wild meat liver to beef or pork.we also eat the heart which I roast, it's like really lean roast.. I can't imagine eating kidneys though.


Fale was into eating just about all the innards- gizzards, neck, heart- a lot of those I am seriously not able to swallow!!!!
Love kidneys, despite their body function!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Spent most of yesterday clearing out at my uncle's house, it's going to take some time to get it organised, but we've fortunately got that time. So far I've got most of the kitchen sorted (just the cupboard with all the brushes, mops, washing powder, etc to clear) oh, and the cooker, fridge/freezer & washing machine to clean up - forgot about that! I'll go back up again on Saturday on my own (DH was with me last time and whilst he was a help, he lost interest very quickly and so we went home earlier than I would have on my own!) but I'll leave before it gets dark as I really don't like driving in the dark any more! :sm16:
> Got Luke here today tucked up on the sofa as he's not feeling well enough to go to school - running a bit of a temperature. Better go and get him some more Calpol. TTYL.


He is such a handsome little cutie 
Think you will get more done on your own .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You were lucky to have her until then, my Dad was only 48 & Mom 57 when they died, I've already outlived both. Several of their siblings died young too, seems if they got past 65 they lasted well into their 80's & even 90's????????


That was early to lose them, Bonnie!
Must have been hard for you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


I love these! Great job!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have had some in our area & certainly watch the skies in summer storms. One of the nurses I worked with lost her house & 3 or 4 years ago we were without power for 2 days, some areas were 7 days after one took out several big transmission towers near North Battleford. That led to our decision to buy a generator.


For years I lived in parts of NZ that did not have twisters- I found it quite scary when I first moved to Auckland- New Plymouth area (Taranaki) is also prone to them.

Owning a generator is very wise- but also a bit pricey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


I am so sorry, Maatje!
Some people have no scruples.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Liz! I got out of the house today, deliberately early to avoid the worst of the heat- I enjoy chance acquaintance and the chat one can strike up- so many interesting people around!


I do too! I've missed my daily walks so much! Hopefully I feel better soon so can resume them. An older lady stopped by the house a couple of weeks ago asking to use our restroom. Apparently the one at the park had been vandalized and was now locked.( stupid people! ????). Anyway, I've seen her multiple times on my walks along the river, was happy to oblige! She came back the following day with a plateful of cookies and some fresh homemade rolls! Sweet, no? Anyhow, will be fun to meet up with her again and be able to have a little chat. She's very sweet, lives alone after her husband's death.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear me again page after page.


Ha! No worries!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So many of the new headlights are absolutely blinding, particularly when I'm in a small car & there are so many 1/2tons on the road so they are much higher. I also find so many here drive with their fog lights on all the time. I know it helps to avoid deer but sure is irritating.
> This time of year we have so little daylight it's really hard to avoid driving in the dark.


It is a major hazard with these LED lights- I have been reading that they are having dreadful effects on wildlife- no longer able to navigate successfully, I think was one of the problems they are causing- the effects may well outweigh their use, it seems.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was one of 9 and we only ever had one bathroom (at least a seperate toilet).


And you actually lived to tell the tale! ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Reading backward...hope Luke is soon rid of fever & well on the mend, and healing thoughts for all who are under the weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I do too! I've missed my daily walks so much! Hopefully I feel better soon so can resume them. An older lady stopped by the house a couple of weeks ago asking to use our restroom. Apparently the one at the park had been vandalized and was now locked.( stupid people! ????). Anyway, I've seen her multiple times on my walks along the river, was happy to oblige! She came back the following day with a plateful of cookies and some fresh homemade rolls! Sweet, no? Anyhow, will be fun to meet up with her again and be able to have a little chat. She's very sweet, lives alone after her husband's death.


I love that sort of encounter- and great she felt able to ask you!
Often I get held up in the local Supermarket - people can get quite talkative! I try always to make time.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And now I have more medication as the doctor thinks its my sinuses which are all blocked that is causing the virtigo , I did not like being up and out the house at 8 am to get to the doctors It was not even fully light plus the mild weather has changed to wet grey and very chilly , I was freezing by the time I got there , think I'm getting lazy ????


Very gray and cloudy and generally miserable here also. By the time I got home from the drs yesterday I was freezing! DH cranked up the heat, but it still took me over an hour to warm up. I told him that right about now I wouldn't mind a warm sandy beach with lots of sunshine!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


Such sad news , does make you worry about what will happen to the child


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very gray and cloudy and generally miserable here also. By the time I got home from the drs yesterday I was freezing! DH cranked up the heat, but it still took me over an hour to warm up. I told him that right about now I wouldn't mind a warm sandy beach with lots of sunshine!


We sure have lots of those, Maatje! Sadly though with all the recent rain the water quality has been less than good, people have not been allowed to bathe in the ocean on several beaches- badly maintained infrastructure failing.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well despite all the reading I have done today here I have made no progress. Went to bed last night with 20 pages to read and go to bed tonight with 20 pages to read.
> KP knitting group in the morning.
> 
> How come I can fly to Laos for less than my flight to Cairns? Have an ad on my page for $189 flights to Laos and my flight was $243. I'm sure I would need to add luggage etc. and my flight price here includes all this.


Never makes sense does it? We can fly cheaper to Europe than across the country. Crazy....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jinx said:


> Walmart's pharmacy has magnifiers attached to the shelves to use to read the labels.


I use my embroidery lamp/magnifier a lot!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Spent most of yesterday clearing out at my uncle's house, it's going to take some time to get it organised, but we've fortunately got that time. So far I've got most of the kitchen sorted (just the cupboard with all the brushes, mops, washing powder, etc to clear) oh, and the cooker, fridge/freezer & washing machine to clean up - forgot about that! I'll go back up again on Saturday on my own (DH was with me last time and whilst he was a help, he lost interest very quickly and so we went home earlier than I would have on my own!) but I'll leave before it gets dark as I really don't like driving in the dark any more! :sm16:
> Got Luke here today tucked up on the sofa as he's not feeling well enough to go to school - running a bit of a temperature. Better go and get him some more Calpol. TTYL.


Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Luke is better soon.
> Such a lot of work clearing the house, good you don't have a deadline.
> I also hate driving at night anymore. I've seen those yellowed glasses advertised that are to cut out the headlight glare & was thinking of ordering a pair. Has anyone tried them? For $15, I thought they might be worth a try


I must be the odd one out as I love to drive at night especially along the coastal route or in the middle of the night when the motorway is empty


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope neither of you get sick. Try the oil of oregano too, I've become a firm believer in that.


Yeah I sure hope Tami and her DH don't get it either. This one is a nasty one. I took oregano oil faithfully as well as elderberry syrup, vit c .....all the usuals which usually help stop it from advancing. Not this time though, it was relentless!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nope, still here????I heard at bowling lots of people have stiff neck & headache, must but some kind of bug


At the beginning of this thing, I woke up every morning with a headache.....be vigilant!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH loves liver but since I was pregnant it gives me terrible indigestion so I just cook it for him. He prefers wild meat liver to beef or pork.we also eat the heart which I roast, it's like really lean roast.. I can't imagine eating kidneys though.


My DH would love eating at your place Bonnie! Any of those kinds of meats give me the heebie jeebies..... he just mentioned the other day how he loves liver and never gets it! It's too bad he can't cook! He also likes tongue!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Luke is better soon.
> Such a lot of work clearing the house, good you don't have a deadline.
> I also hate driving at night anymore. I've seen those yellowed glasses advertised that are to cut out the headlight glare & was thinking of ordering a pair. Has anyone tried them? For $15, I thought they might be worth a try


I'll be interested to see the replies about those glasses. I got a new pair of driving glasses a few months ago and paid extra to have an anti glare coating on the lens. I don't think it's made a scrap of difference.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Such sad news , does make you worry about what will happen to the child


That is sad, for allapart from the money hungry birth mother. I hope social services takes the baby away from her.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My sister has 2 adopted children & that waiting period was terrible for them , fortunately all went well for them but some other friends had a baby for 3 days & the mom took it back. They didn't even try for another baby


We have many adopted children in both our families. Both my husband and I have 2 adopted siblings each. My husband has 10 adopted nieces and nephews. We already have 1 adopted grandchild. It's a difficult process. Always makes me angry that so much money is involved. Surely we shouldn't be in the business of buying and selling children. I know the kids have paid a lot already ..... lawyers on both sides, court costs, birth, preganancy costs....anything related to the pregnancy is paid for by the adoptive parents which can include, living expenses etc. depends on the state terms etc.....I do understand that the moms need help as well as their rights to keep the child as after all they are the parent. But still......anyway.....I'm not going to discuss my thoughts about this anymore since not sure how private this remains. No offense to anyone......


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


So sorry to hear this. Your poor son and DIL must be devastated. How cruel. (((hugs)))


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Such sad news , does make you worry about what will happen to the child


My cynical thought is she will end up in the foster system.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I must be the odd one out as I love to drive at night especially along the coastal route or in the middle of the night when the motorway is empty


Oh heavens! I think you are! I just don't have good nighttime vision.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> My DH would love eating at your place Bonnie! Any of those kinds of meats give me the heebie jeebies..... he just mentioned the other day how he loves liver and never gets it! It's too bad he can't cook! He also likes tongue!


I usually draw the line at tongue, but more because it can be so difficult skinning the wretched things, I do enjoy a good brawn, and just to make you all head for the toilet- Tripe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'll be interested to see the replies about those glasses. I got a new pair of driving glasses a few months ago and paid extra to have an anti glare coating on the lens. I don't think it's made a scrap of difference.


I paid for a blue filter on my last pair- because of spending so much time in front of the computer- it does seem to have helped- I don't think it is just mind over matter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We have many adopted children in both our families. Both my husband and I have 2 adopted siblings each. My husband has 10 adopted nieces and nephews. We already have 1 adopted grandchild. It's a difficult process. Always makes me angry that so much money is involved. Surely we shouldn't be in the business of buying and selling children. I know the kids have paid a lot already ..... lawyers on both sides, court costs, birth, preganancy costs....anything related to the pregnancy is paid for by the adoptive parents which can include, living expenses etc. depends on the state terms etc.....I do understand that the moms need help as well as their rights to keep the child as after all they are the parent. But still......anyway.....I'm not going to discuss my thoughts about this anymore since not sure how private this remains. No offense to anyone......


Not at all sure we have many adoptions happening here. Mostly I think, because of the Benefit System pregnant girls/women would choose to accept a Welfare payment rather than adopt.
I do know from the number of tiny Korowai/Cloaks that our Weaving Class has made for Middlemore Hospital, that there are hundreds of babies not surviving birth, for what ever reason.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dear Maatje, I am so saddened to hear about your son and DIL and their tragedy with the adoption. Prayers for them. There is no accounting for the actions of some. Hopefully there will be a way for them to bring a child into their lives.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I usually draw the line at tongue, but more because it can be so difficult skinning the wretched things, I do enjoy a good brawn, and just to make you all head for the toilet- Tripe.


Yeah, no, not so much.....tripe is sold a lot in local Hispanic stores as they seemingly love it.....I have a love / hate relationship with meat as it is....I find so much of it these days is improperly cleaned. Maybe I'm just fussy....we used to butcher our own animals....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yeah, no, not so much.....tripe is sold a lot in local Hispanic stores as they seemingly love it.....I have a love / hate relationship with meat as it is....I find so much of it these days is improperly cleaned. Maybe I'm just fussy....we used to butcher our own animals....


Oh I am with you there, Maatje- I go most of the time meat free! Occasionally a bit of fish- but with the state of our oceans I am unconvinced of the wisdom of this any longer.
We too, back at Rotokawa butchered most of the meat we ate.
I did not like the experience - I was maybe 19 or 20, when Mum set me and my two brothers the task of dealing with a Cow she had just had slaughtered. The amount of gut that issues forth when you slice open the stomach wall has to be seen to be believed.
In those days though there was less worry about fishing- we ate our catch- river or lake Trout, Schnapper- and so on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


Really nice mittens


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Like the colours, I mean the black and white look good together. Like the pattern too.


Thank you. The photo is pretty dark. They are actually charcoal and silver grey.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Liz! I got out of the house today, deliberately early to avoid the worst of the heat- I enjoy chance acquaintance and the chat one can strike up- so many interesting people around!


I find that too. When I'm out walking with Candy, I meet all kinds of interesting people. Some of them are even related to my inlaws.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks Tami (and all of you) for your well-wishes. I'm just thrilled!!!!! No ice this time, just drink LOTS of water. I will be anxious to see what he tells me on Friday morning (my re-check and maybe another adjustment).


Yes, the water will help flush the toxins out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Sorry, my daughters would agree with you!
> They had both turned vegetarian in early teens. I was pretty good at listening to their needs- we went on a diet of lentils, beans and so on- I used occasionally sneak a meal of liver (which I love) at lunchtime- while they were both at school- odd- don't know why I can eat offal, when I find it hard to eat other red meats!


I like liver but my husband hated it so we never had it at home. The only time I did was when we went out to eat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is only raining so will go out anyway. The local church has a wonderful soup lunch every Wednesday during the winter. DH also has a dentist appointment @ 1:45 so will try to make that also. He has to Pre-medicate with heavy antibiotics as he has an artificial joint also, just to get teeth cleaned.
> Classical music in the background at home soothes on a dark, gray, rainy day. A Viennese waltz is on right now. I have seen the Lipizzan horses dance and prance to this before on TV, Real Beauties!


Snowy here enjoy your outing. Yuck. Dentist. I need to schedule a cleaning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love Bovril- very hard to locate in our part of the city!


I wonder why that is. Would it help if you asked the grocer to order it in? Do you like beef or chicken?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope neither of you get sick. Try the oil of oregano too, I've become a firm believer in that.


Is it in capsule form? I'll have to look for it. I wasn't looking but didn't see it at Walmart.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perfect for keeping your hands warm with style!


So far my hands are toasty warm! I'm loving them!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This morning I dug out my magnifier that fits around the neck to see small stitches. Good idea but it is not helpful for that. This morning I wanted to read what country a product was manufactured in. It was a piece of junk and I understand why they wrote the name of the country in minuscule print. I was surprised it was not the first country I thought of. Our knitting supplies come in handy for many of our daily tasks. 


Maatje said:


> I use my embroidery lamp/magnifier a lot!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nope, still here????I heard at bowling lots of people have stiff neck & headache, must but some kind of bug


 :sm03:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And now I have more medication as the doctor thinks its my sinuses which are all blocked that is causing the virtigo , I did not like being up and out the house at 8 am to get to the doctors It was not even fully light plus the mild weather has changed to wet grey and very chilly , I was freezing by the time I got there , think I'm getting lazy ????


I hope the meds clear up your sinuses. That can be so miserable.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They look good.


Thank you. Nice and warm. I was afraid the wind would go right through, but not so far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice.


Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I find that too. When I'm out walking with Candy, I meet all kinds of interesting people. Some of them are even related to my inlaws.


This kind of encounter can be quite amazing- a lot of people I bump into have no idea I've lived here as long as I have- 4 years come February 5th- but of course a lot of that time I had been unable to get out and walk very far- or chose to do the first leg by taxi.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I tried the Sweet Tomato heel and liked it, but I'd have to look up directions again as I've forgotten--I know she has a video on youtube because that's what I used to learn it. Having said that, though, I still prefer the fit of a flap and gusset for my own feet, though I am not wild about working them. Regardless of how I do the cuff--it can be fancy as heck--I always do plain feet because I can't stand texture on my feet if I'm wearing shoes. (I also have wondered why make the foot part fancy when it will be covered by a shoe anyhow--seems like extra work to me.)


Me,too. I've done 1 sweet tomato heel and wasn't impressed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> I agree about plain feet because the texture of handmade socks is irritating to my soles. I have tried wearing them inside out as some say the knit stitches against your skin is more comfortable. I am not sure it makes a difference. Does using smaller needles make them more comfortable?


Yes, smaller needles do help. And so does the stockinette side against my feet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We never made tea. Just had a huge pit where the manure was kept to age and dry out a bit before being spread out on the fields. Have you ever heard the term "the shxx was flying"? Manure spreading is exactly that.


Yup. Sure is!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I usually don't use larger than a US 2/2.75mm needle--often use one size smaller with sock yarn to make a tighter fabric (have made socks with sport weight but find those turn into "house socks," not worn with shoes). For me, it works and is comfortable. I've also seen some people recommend purling the sole part when making socks so that the knit side ends up on the inside, though I've not done that.


I have. Love them. I just forget to do it since. I do mine on size 2s also. Do you mine ribbing down the top of the foot? I hate doing that much ribbing but the foot fits nicer


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the meds fix you up.
> It's 9:10 just now & still far from light out,????it's cold & we are under a snowfall warning . DH won't be happy if we get another dump as the starter has gone on the tractor that has the snowplow on it.


Not good. Hope he can replace the starter quickly. You need that plow!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it terrible how everything is printed small now :sm02: I never used to need glasses to read labels.
> Seriously I do think that some is very small- and they sure don't think of colours. White on pale yellow for example is very very hard to see. But they have to include so much on the wrapping now that it likely is smaller than it used to be just to fit it on. And if they make it bigger so the print can be bigger they will be accused of wasting resources


You're right.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


Prayers said. That little girl needs the love your family will give her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I like liver but my husband hated it so we never had it at home. The only time I did was when we went out to eat.


*Those of you who are a bit squeamish might be best to scroll rapidly past this.*
I have a real preference for 'Lambs Fry' as it is known in NZ, over Beef Liver, which I find toughens rather easily.
Very occasionally Ringo and I will share a little- but I have read Hydatids has resurfaced- for those of you unaware of this one - it is a particularly nasty Tapeworm- the cysts grow in Humans and Sheep (maybe other species as well, but I've not checked)- cysts are female, and grow daughter and grand daughter cysts (unto many generations) growing ever larger, until they burst, and are excreted- the dog ingests this and the Tapeworm grows in the dogs gut.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, smaller needles do help. And so does the stockinette side against my feet.


Wearing them inside out puts the stockinette side against my soles. It was not helpful to me. I will try a new pattern with smaller needles. I would love to be able to wear handmade socks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have often thought, when you see someone, who seems to have it all, that you do need to listen to them, so many have invisible burdens. I know I have been surprised, over and over, when I get to know people better, just how tough so many of us have it.


You just never know what a person has been through underneath what they show the rest of the world. The old adage of walk a mile in my shoes?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Spent most of yesterday clearing out at my uncle's house, it's going to take some time to get it organised, but we've fortunately got that time. So far I've got most of the kitchen sorted (just the cupboard with all the brushes, mops, washing powder, etc to clear) oh, and the cooker, fridge/freezer & washing machine to clean up - forgot about that! I'll go back up again on Saturday on my own (DH was with me last time and whilst he was a help, he lost interest very quickly and so we went home earlier than I would have on my own!) but I'll leave before it gets dark as I really don't like driving in the dark any more! :sm16:
> Got Luke here today tucked up on the sofa as he's not feeling well enough to go to school - running a bit of a temperature. Better go and get him some more Calpol. TTYL.


He's got a great smile. Yes, I can see you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wonder why that is. Would it help if you asked the grocer to order it in? Do you like beef or chicken?


I think it has been since the appearance of Creutzfeldt-Jakob (CJD) disease in Britain- Bovril would be an import- definitely not manufactured here.
For a while it was pretty impossible to get it even in Britain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You just never know what a person has been through underneath what they show the rest of the world. The old adage of walk a mile in my shoes?


Sure! There is a lot of truth in that one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I love these! Great job!


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For years I lived in parts of NZ that did not have twisters- I found it quite scary when I first moved to Auckland- New Plymouth area (Taranaki) is also prone to them.
> 
> Owning a generator is very wise- but also a bit pricey!


Pricey but will pay for itself with a day or more without power. Worth their weight in gold then!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jinx said:


> Our dentist and doctors dropped taking the antibiotics before dental procedures. The dentist suggested it and had me talk to my doctor who also agreed the pre-medication was not necessary just because I had an artificial joint. All patients needs and requirements are different not saying he should not take it.
> I can picture the Lipizzaner horse dancing to the waltz. We were at one of their performances years ago and it was a wonderful show.


My doctor always wanted me to take meds before dental procedure for at least 2 years. He felt the possibility of infection in the artificial joint was something to be avoided at all costs. I am assuming he had some experience with this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very gray and cloudy and generally miserable here also. By the time I got home from the drs yesterday I was freezing! DH cranked up the heat, but it still took me over an hour to warm up. I told him that right about now I wouldn't mind a warm sandy beach with lots of sunshine!


Do you have any plain rice? Not Minute Rice? Fill a tube sock with it and nuke it for no more than 2 minutes and snuggle under a blanket with it snuggled to your middle. I do it when I get freeze flashes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yeah I sure hope Tami and her DH don't get it either. This one is a nasty one. I took oregano oil faithfully as well as elderberry syrup, vit c .....all the usuals which usually help stop it from advancing. Not this time though, it was relentless!


I'm going to have to go to a different pharmacy than Walmart. I was looking for the elderberry syrup today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'll be interested to see the replies about those glasses. I got a new pair of driving glasses a few months ago and paid extra to have an anti glare coating on the lens. I don't think it's made a scrap of difference.


I am so light sensitive that I have to have the anti glare coating. I don't know that it helps at night but it does otherwise. I have trouble finding sunglasses that works for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We have many adopted children in both our families. Both my husband and I have 2 adopted siblings each. My husband has 10 adopted nieces and nephews. We already have 1 adopted grandchild. It's a difficult process. Always makes me angry that so much money is involved. Surely we shouldn't be in the business of buying and selling children. I know the kids have paid a lot already ..... lawyers on both sides, court costs, birth, preganancy costs....anything related to the pregnancy is paid for by the adoptive parents which can include, living expenses etc. depends on the state terms etc.....I do understand that the moms need help as well as their rights to keep the child as after all they are the parent. But still......anyway.....I'm not going to discuss my thoughts about this anymore since not sure how private this remains. No offense to anyone......


Bless your family! It shows how loving you all are. You are wise to be careful of what you say. My neice that host family baking day adopted a little boy 2 years ago. He is the happiest little fellow, and well loved. They were o n a waiting list. Other than getting him as a new born, that's all I know other than they had to be ready for everything as soon as they were put on the list. A car seat for each car, crib, diaper bags, clothes diapers ect. Safety latches on cabinets, ect.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Really nice mittens


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


I am so sorry to hear this. I'm sure it's traumatic for your son and dil.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Wearing them inside out puts the stockinette side against my soles. It was not helpful to me. I will try a new pattern with smaller needles. I would love to be able to wear handmade socks.


What size needles did you use? Do you remember? Some I know use siz 1s. And if you knit very loose, go smaller.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sure! There is a lot of truth in that one!


 :sm24: I try not to judge, though once I get to know certain people, and I'm not talking about anyone here, it's some I see on a regular basis, I can't help but judge at times, and I know I still shouldn't. But at least one person doesn't make it easy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Those of you who are a bit squeamish might be best to scroll rapidly past this.*
> I have a real preference for 'Lambs Fry' as it is known in NZ, over Beef Liver, which I find toughens rather easily.
> Very occasionally Ringo and I will share a little- but I have read Hydatids has resurfaced- for those of you unaware of this one - it is a particularly nasty Tapeworm- the cysts grow in Humans and Sheep (maybe other species as well, but I've not checked)- cysts are female, and grow daughter and grand daughter cysts (unto many generations) growing ever larger, until they burst, and are excreted- the dog ingests this and the Tapeworm grows in the dogs gut.


Yuck!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> My doctor always wanted me to take meds before dental procedure for at least 2 years. He felt the possibility of infection in the artificial joint was something to be avoided at all costs. I am assuming he had some experience with this.


I had to take it for about 8 years. Then they decided it was not necessary. He said there were new studies that showed it was not worthwhile. It makes me a bit uncomfortable and if I were to have more than a cleaning I would revisit taking the antibiotics again. Everyone is different and every doctor is different. I find reading others experiences worthwhile.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What size needles did you use? Do you remember? Some I know use siz 1s. And if you knit very loose, go smaller.


I do not remember. I will have to look at the pattern I used. I do have 000 double points if I get desperate.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't like gizzards but my GKs fight over them????I also don't like neck, just pull the meat off to use in other dishes.


Lurker 2 said:


> Fale was into eating just about all the innards- gizzards, neck, heart- a lot of those I am seriously not able to swallow!!!!
> Love kidneys, despite their body function!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have. Love them. I just forget to do it since. I do mine on size 2s also. Do you mine ribbing down the top of the foot? I hate doing that much ribbing but the foot fits nicer


I can't say I've ever done ribbing on the foot--it might be okay across the top but I'd have to try it and find out.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


I am so sorry for you and your family and especially for the baby girl. I will be praying for God's comfort and mercy on you all. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

My doctor, an Internist and cardiologist had me taking antibiotics before dental work for several years due to mitral valve prolapse. But about 4 or 5 years ago said it was no longer necessary. I am very glad as i have microscopic colitis and antibiotics play havoc with intestinal bacteria.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never cooked tongue although my mom used to & I like it but DH wouldn't think of eating it.



Maatje said:


> My DH would love eating at your place Bonnie! Any of those kinds of meats give me the heebie jeebies..... he just mentioned the other day how he loves liver and never gets it! It's too bad he can't cook! He also likes tongue!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have anti glare coating on mine too but it doesn't seem to help with headlights


angelam said:


> I'll be interested to see the replies about those glasses. I got a new pair of driving glasses a few months ago and paid extra to have an anti glare coating on the lens. I don't think it's made a scrap of difference.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's so sad when she could have had such a good done


Maatje said:


> My cynical thought is she will end up in the foster system.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, yuk, Julie????????


Lurker 2 said:


> I usually draw the line at tongue, but more because it can be so difficult skinning the wretched things, I do enjoy a good brawn, and just to make you all head for the toilet- Tripe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH won't take his wild meat in for processing until toward spring because if you take it in right after hunting season often they dump it all together & some people don't look after it well. My BIL said he got his back with hair in it????????DS does all his own butchering & processing.



Maatje said:


> Yeah, no, not so much.....tripe is sold a lot in local Hispanic stores as they seemingly love it.....I have a love / hate relationship with meat as it is....I find so much of it these days is improperly cleaned. Maybe I'm just fussy....we used to butcher our own animals....


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh dear Maatje what a sad outcome re baby adoption. How cruel and callous that birth mother is to do that. Hugs to you and family.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, yuk, Julie????????


Exactly tripe is disgusting, as is most offal meat to my taste. Can eat kidney now and then, but yuk to all else.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I take capsules but the friend who told me about it takes drops mixed in orange juice.


tami_ohio said:


> Is it in capsule form? I'll have to look for it. I wasn't looking but didn't see it at Walmart.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Those of you who are a bit squeamish might be best to scroll rapidly past this.*
> I have a real preference for 'Lambs Fry' as it is known in NZ, over Beef Liver, which I find toughens rather easily.
> Very occasionally Ringo and I will share a little- but I have read Hydatids has resurfaced- for those of you unaware of this one - it is a particularly nasty Tapeworm- the cysts grow in Humans and Sheep (maybe other species as well, but I've not checked)- cysts are female, and grow daughter and grand daughter cysts (unto many generations) growing ever larger, until they burst, and are excreted- the dog ingests this and the Tapeworm grows in the dogs gut.


I studied a lot of parasitology when in college, it is gross to think about but very interesting, fortunately most of them don't live in our part of the world. Here fish tape worm is probably the most common


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not at all sure we have many adoptions happening here. Mostly I think, because of the Benefit System pregnant girls/women would choose to accept a Welfare payment rather than adopt.
> I do know from the number of tiny Korowai/Cloaks that our Weaving Class has made for Middlemore Hospital, that there are hundreds of babies not surviving birth, for what ever reason.


Here too and I believe death while in childbirth has increased. I'll have to look up the stats.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I wonder why? Friends of ours have a daughter who has had 4 home births. I personally think that's nuts, as far as we are from a major hospital if something were to go wrong there could be very bad results.


RookieRetiree said:


> Here too and I believe death while in childbirth has increased. I'll have to look up the stats.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Exactly tripe is disgusting, as is most offal meat to my taste. Can eat kidney now and then, but yuk to all else.


I knew where there was a pond filled with resealable bags of tripe, plain & pickled. My mother & father ate it. It made me gag so we passed it around under the table and brother would put it in the bag in his pocket and right after the meal dump it in the pond in a state park. I wonder if the tripe got out of the bag or disintegrated by now, over 60 years ago. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My head is still aching but I managed to get the planned jobs done for the day, DILs pants hemmed, tree down & house cleaned. I have to wait until DS comes to pick up GKs tomorrow night to put the Christmas stuff back up over the stair well
I’ve got a chicken in the oven for supper, the kids like that & it’s good to have extra mouths to feed when I cook one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not remember. I will have to look at the pattern I used. I do have 000 double points if I get desperate.


That would be desperate! :sm02: I've used 0000 with size 10 crochet thread to knit an angel. That's not something I want to do often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can't say I've ever done ribbing on the foot--it might be okay across the top but I'd have to try it and find out.


I would only do it on the top. No way could I wear it on the bottom. It doesn't bother the top of my foot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I take capsules but the friend who told me about it takes drops mixed in orange juice.


I'll look for it. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pricey but will pay for itself with a day or more without power. Worth their weight in gold then!


Perhaps, Tami- I do have to take into account I have no vehicle these days- so upkeep - fueling and so on, become major problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm24: I try not to judge, though once I get to know certain people, and I'm not talking about anyone here, it's some I see on a regular basis, I can't help but judge at times, and I know I still shouldn't. But at least one person doesn't make it easy.


I remember deciding either as a late teen, or early twenties, that those I thought I did not like, usually it would turn out more accurately, that I just did not know them well enough. 
None-the -less- my first impressions of a person are almost always something I should remember- I am not often wrong in that initial summing up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He does seem a bit pale; hope he recovers quickly. Cute seeing you in the mirror relection. Don't overdo as you are clearin gout your uncle's house. Is there a time limit that it has to be done by


No, no time limit. All the papers, etc are now with the lawyer and he says it could be 3 months before we can put the house up for sale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yuck!


It is not the nicest of beasties! We had a lot of trouble with them infecting our sheep- and of course Over 
Seas Trade is rather vital to us. Back in the day Hydatids and worming of dogs happened regularly- I remember having to keep up with it, for my Corgi, Jumbo, that I would have acquired around 1979. They did think they had it eradicated, but apparently that is not the case.
We had to study it as part of sixth form Biology.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


I'm so sorry to hear this, you must all be heartbroken. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Luke is better soon.
> Such a lot of work clearing the house, good you don't have a deadline.
> I also hate driving at night anymore. I've seen those yellowed glasses advertised that are to cut out the headlight glare & was thinking of ordering a pair. Has anyone tried them? For $15, I thought they might be worth a try


I bought a pair but wasn't very impressed by them - they certainly didn't work the way they showed on the video!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, hope Luke feels better soon. Clever getting yourself in pic!


Wish I could claim that I did it on purpose!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't like gizzards but my GKs fight over them????I also don't like neck, just pull the meat off to use in other dishes.


Mum used to simmer them all on the back of the Stove- a wonderful Raeburn Coke burner we had in the kitchen at Balmaha, heated the water, warmed the house, various ovens of varying heats- it was what I learned to cook on, at around age 7, when Mum often had to head out around 5 in the morning to stoke up the boiler for her huge Glass House at the Market Garden she was building up, down the road.
This would be part of the preparation for the Christmas Feast- the gravy was made from the liquor.
At around 7 in the morning it became my task to get breakfast for me and the two boys, who would have only just started school. 
Scottish Winters demand a decent breakfast.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Perhaps, Tami- I do have to take into account I have no vehicle these days- so upkeep - fueling and so on, become major problems.


True. I was just making a general comment. We have 2 that will run absolute necessaties in the house (1 for the rental) a small one, and the one built into the RV. I can run 2 of the 4. The other 2 I can't even move, let alone start.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, yuk, Julie????????


You are welcome, Bonnie- I do know most people's reaction to that one!

The recipe in Mapie- the recipe book I found thanks to Machriste and someone else, is superb- worth following if you are destitute and it is the only meat you have left!
It raises it to Gourmet level!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember deciding either as a late teen, or early twenties, that those I thought I did not like, usually it would turn out more accurately, that I just did not know them well enough.
> None-the -less- my first impressions of a person are almost always something I should remember- I am not often wrong in that initial summing up.


My DD has been an excellent judge of character on first impression from a very young age. Doesn't mean she doesn't give a second chance, but she's not often wrong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Exactly tripe is disgusting, as is most offal meat to my taste. Can eat kidney now and then, but yuk to all else.


I'll have to cook it up, one day, Fran- a la Mapie- you might be persuaded to reverse that opinion!!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I studied a lot of parasitology when in college, it is gross to think about but very interesting, fortunately most of them don't live in our part of the world. Here fish tape worm is probably the most common


It is quite a gruesome topic, in some instances!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here too and I believe death while in childbirth has increased. I'll have to look up the stats.


We have had the odd death of the mother occur- always leads to a major inquiry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My head is still aching but I managed to get the planned jobs done for the day, DILs pants hemmed, tree down & house cleaned. I have to wait until DS comes to pick up GKs tomorrow night to put the Christmas stuff back up over the stair well
> I've got a chicken in the oven for supper, the kids like that & it's good to have extra mouths to feed when I cook one.


Goodness- I do hope you wake tomorrow to a headache free day!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I usually draw the line at tongue, but more because it can be so difficult skinning the wretched things, I do enjoy a good brawn, and just to make you all head for the toilet- Tripe.


I love tripe & onions done in milk with mashed potatoes added as you eat it. My mum used to cook raw tripe, but now you can only buy cooked tripe and it's not the same. Most people seem to grew at the thought of eating it and my mum used to say you had to be brought up with tripe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> True. I was just making a general comment. We have 2 that will run absolute necessaties in the house (1 for the rental) a small one, and the one built into the RV. I can run 2 of the 4. The other 2 I can't even move, let alone start.


It would be good to have one as back-up- given how I rely on my deepfreeze- but I don't think it will happen. Had I still been in my own house, in Christchurch, it was definitely on the bucket list.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My DD has been an excellent judge of character on first impression from a very young age. Doesn't mean she doesn't give a second chance, but she's not often wrong.


It is a very good thing to possess in my opinion!

Mind you I have failed glaringly with the ex!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love tripe & onions done in milk with mashed potatoes added as you eat it. My mum used to cook raw tripe, but now you can only buy cooked tripe and it's not the same. Most people seem to grew at the thought of eating it and my mum used to say you had to be brought up with tripe!


I can't remember Mum ever cooking it- it became necessary when the ex and I were buying half a beast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> About 20 years ago I started getting migraines. After a bit of trial and error I decided to cut out coffee and it worked. I used to drink a lot of strong black coffee throughout the day when working but once I stopped that, the migraines stopped too. I haven't had a cup of coffee in years apart from once when the smell of coffee was so good I gave in. I had a migraine within a couple of hours.


Coffee can cause migraines but if it is not a trigger the caffeine can be a help in relieving the pain.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to cook it up, one day, Fran- a la Mapie- you might be persuaded to reverse that opinion!!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


Thanks but definitely no thanks re tripe. My father used to cook it, and the smell was enough to dissuade me from eating it. Did have it as a child and hated it, along with lambs brains, liver yuk! I will stick with regular meat products I know I can stomach. :sm21: :sm25:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


He looks good and the big teeth are looking great. And surely all that matters is that the child it was made for loves it anyway?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And now I have more medication as the doctor thinks its my sinuses which are all blocked that is causing the virtigo , I did not like being up and out the house at 8 am to get to the doctors It was not even fully light plus the mild weather has changed to wet grey and very chilly , I was freezing by the time I got there , think I'm getting lazy ????


Marla had an appointment with the ears/nose/throat specialist as she has some irritation in her throat, the doc thinks it's sinus infection so they are doing a CT next week to make sure before prescribing antibiotics. 
Hopefully you'll start to feel better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks but definitely no thanks re tripe. My father used to cook it, and the smell was enough to dissuade me from eating it. Did have it as a child and hated it, along with lambs brains, liver yuk! I will stick with regular meat products I know I can stomach. :sm21: :sm25:


Up to you, Matey!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Already had 2 requests , I saw the little boys Nana who said his hat was a great hit at nursery when asked were he got it from his reply was my special friend made it for me , ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've booked flights up to Cairns for April for almost 2 weeks. David has applied for 3 days leave which will give him 10 days off. He automatically has 4 days over Easter, 1 for Anzac Day and a second weekend in that time so 3 days will fill in the week with Easter Monday in it.
> And down here the other grandmother will do my 2 days in the second week but won't have her Monday so only one extra day.


Great that you got it all booked early, wow, that's crazy. Great that you already have the child care sorted too. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good way to think about it. He was so tired when he got home yesterday; missed his naps for sure! DH was in bed by 7:30!


Sounds like He is not yet ready to return to full time work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it terrible how everything is printed small now :sm02: I never used to need glasses to read labels.
> Seriously I do think that some is very small- and they sure don't think of colours. White on pale yellow for example is very very hard to see. But they have to include so much on the wrapping now that it likely is smaller than it used to be just to fit it on. And if they make it bigger so the print can be bigger they will be accused of wasting resources


I think they do that on purpose.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Really? Never seen that here anywhere


Me neither, here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


Looking great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , and as I've just been reminded off If the person loves the item thats all that counts


How funny- I've just written exactly the same thing! Before I read your post.

And now after a couple of pages time to go off to the KP knitting group so TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> My DD has been an excellent judge of character on first impression from a very young age. Doesn't mean she doesn't give a second chance, but she's not often wrong.


One thing I really disliked about my middle sister she was always right when she said to me you shouldnt be friends with that person , it was most annoying when I was a teenager and realised she was right , often wondered how she always got it right


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I love tripe & onions done in milk with mashed potatoes added as you eat it. My mum used to cook raw tripe, but now you can only buy cooked tripe and it's not the same. Most people seem to grew at the thought of eating it and my mum used to say you had to be brought up with tripe!


My mother loved it too , not me I would shudder every time I saw it , cannot eat anything like that ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> How funny- I've just written exactly the same thing! Before I read your post.
> 
> And now after a couple of pages time to go off to the KP knitting group so TTYL.


And I'm off to bed although I'm not really tired but I'm trying to get back into a proper sleep rhythm


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Easy day, knitting, readind, cuddling with Maya.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> I'll be interested to see the replies about those glasses. I got a new pair of driving glasses a few months ago and paid extra to have an anti glare coating on the lens. I don't think it's made a scrap of difference.


I bought a set of glasses that have yellow lenses, these are absolutely brilliant for daytime, nighttime, rain or snow they make everything so clear it's truly amazing.
They are actually best when it's raining I use them all the time.

You can buy the clip-one from Amazon for under $6 if you want to try them which is what I did 1st then I bought the wrap around ones to go over my prescription glasses.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> True. I was just making a general comment. We have 2 that will run absolute necessaties in the house (1 for the rental) a small one, and the one built into the RV. I can run 2 of the 4. The other 2 I can't even move, let alone start.


You do have the benefit of DH being an electrician. We have that benefit too with our neghbor who works for Commonwealth Edison and has purchased a Gernerac. I'm sure going to miss the neighbors and neighborhood.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Spent most of yesterday clearing out at my uncle's house, it's going to take some time to get it organised, but we've fortunately got that time. So far I've got most of the kitchen sorted (just the cupboard with all the brushes, mops, washing powder, etc to clear) oh, and the cooker, fridge/freezer & washing machine to clean up - forgot about that! I'll go back up again on Saturday on my own (DH was with me last time and whilst he was a help, he lost interest very quickly and so we went home earlier than I would have on my own!) but I'll leave before it gets dark as I really don't like driving in the dark any more! :sm16:
> Got Luke here today tucked up on the sofa as he's not feeling well enough to go to school - running a bit of a temperature. Better go and get him some more Calpol. TTYL.


I get more done without David also. lol
I hope Luke feels better soon. 
Lol, you photo bombed your own photo. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's the same for us starting today. Brrrrrrr. Could not tolerate temps like Bonnie has.


Lol, me neither. Today is a bit damp and chill, tomorrow we're to be at 57F.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


Oh I'm so sorry, that's awful, how she could do that to her baby, let along the adoptive parents.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Luke is better soon.
> Such a lot of work clearing the house, good you don't have a deadline.
> I also hate driving at night anymore. I've seen those yellowed glasses advertised that are to cut out the headlight glare & was thinking of ordering a pair. Has anyone tried them? For $15, I thought they might be worth a try


David has 2 pair that I got him a couple years ago for when driving the semi at night, he said they do help.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so terrible! I am so sorry this has happened Maatje. Will be praying for your family as they grieve through this disappointment. 
I pray for the baby that there will be a turnaround in this situation not just for your DS and DIL but for the poor baby.


Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The best garden DH and I ever had was one summer we had a truck load of manure from the livestock auction barn just down the road from us dumped in the garden and tilled in. Our tomato plants were 6 ft tall and loaded with tomatoes. We also had a wonderful crop of potatoes and green beans that summer.


Sorlenna said:


> Daddy gets chicken manure from the big farm once in a while and throws it in with his compost pile--volunteer watermelons growing in it got gigantic (and he grew sweet potatoes that weighed seven pounds or more!). My late husband called manure tea "liquid gold" for the garden.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Thanks but definitely no thanks re tripe. My father used to cook it, and the smell was enough to dissuade me from eating it. Did have it as a child and hated it, along with lambs brains, liver yuk! I will stick with regular meat products I know I can stomach. :sm21: :sm25:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tomorrow morning it is supposed to be 24 F. I am not looking foward to getting out early to get Gracie to the vet. 


Poledra65 said:


> Lol, me neither. Today is a bit damp and chill, tomorrow we're to be at 57F.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, I'll see what I can find


Poledra65 said:


> David has 2 pair that I got him a couple years ago for when driving the semi at night, he said they do help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH regularly brings well rotted manure for my garden & flower beds


Gweniepooh said:


> The best garden DH and I ever had was one summer we had a truck load of manure from the livestock auction barn just down the road from us dumped in the garden and tilled in. Our tomato plants were 6 ft tall and loaded with tomatoes. We also had a wonderful crop of potatoes and green beans that summer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's pretty cold for you, isn't it?
It's snowing & blowing like mad here tonight supposed to go to -18C/0F but with the crazy wind it will feel a whole lot colder.


Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow morning it is supposed to be 24 F. I am not looking foward to getting out early to get Gracie to the vet.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Long day. . . DIL sent vitriolic messages all day . . .I did not read whole message or respond as she kept it up all day yesterday & last night also. She may have lost another that cared for her welfare. . .not anymore, as I am the worst in the world.
Took DH to dentist for anual cleaning, all good. Dentist complained last time (2 weeks ago.) I bought a water pick and it is doing the job, with my help.
When I went to pay w/ CC it was rejected 3 times. I took it right across the street to my bank and left CC and slip for amount rejected,and asked them to take care of it please. I will go back tomorrow morning. Too embarrassing as the CC was set up to be auto pay from one of my several accounts. I don't plan on paying penalties, that is up to the bank to figure out why it was rejected, with plenty of credit and funds to pay. They always fix their mistakes, I've tried to make it as fool proof as possible, so it is always paid in full on time and I have a record of all spending. IT will be another waste of time tomorrow, un-necessarily.
I like neat,tidy and efficient. I've been with the mother bank for over 20 years. All this just tires me out as I have DH that I need to focus attention on not all the petty details.
I Started reading an interesting book. "What Longfellow Heard" by local writer Jon Nappa. He also wrote at least some of "When Calls The Heart"
I find it quite interesting as he was born in Portland Maine as was I.
The temperatures are dropping fast tonight and tomorrow is faced with black ice leftover from today. By Friday we will be having below freezing weather for a week, or so. No "Knit Together" tonight as everything is freezing up and weather warnings, No one wanted to go out.
Going to bed soon, so as not to be stressed & tired tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is cold for us. I told DH how cold you were going to be and he couldn't imagine living where it was that cold.


Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty cold for you, isn't it?
> It's snowing & blowing like mad here tonight supposed to go to -18C/0F but with the crazy wind it will feel a whole lot colder.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The best garden DH and I ever had was one summer we had a truck load of manure from the livestock auction barn just down the road from us dumped in the garden and tilled in. Our tomato plants were 6 ft tall and loaded with tomatoes. We also had a wonderful crop of potatoes and green beans that summer.


I can still remember when my Mon came out to visit when we moved into our first house and I had a big garden. She laughed so loud at seeing bagged manure. She laughed even louder when I asked her to then fill her car trunk full of it the next time she drove out. It was sn 8 hour drive!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Our seaweed fertiliser is doing wonders for our tomato trees, they’re huge and loaded with tomatoes, can’t wait to get picking next month when they ripen.
The 2nd crop of spuds has popped up already through the soil. Hubby is very happy.
On a less exciting note, my car service is costing $4000. Ouch! It needs several things fixed so best it gets sorted so is safe to drive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I do too! I've missed my daily walks so much! Hopefully I feel better soon so can resume them. An older lady stopped by the house a couple of weeks ago asking to use our restroom. Apparently the one at the park had been vandalized and was now locked.( stupid people! ????). Anyway, I've seen her multiple times on my walks along the river, was happy to oblige! She came back the following day with a plateful of cookies and some fresh homemade rolls! Sweet, no? Anyhow, will be fun to meet up with her again and be able to have a little chat. She's very sweet, lives alone after her husband's death.


Good grief, but you may never have actually got to know her otherwise, so on one hand, a win. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must be the odd one out as I love to drive at night especially along the coastal route or in the middle of the night when the motorway is empty


I don't mind driving at night at all, I prefer it, but I really love to ride in the passengers' seat at night while David drives, something so comforting about driving at night, feels like anything is possible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We have many adopted children in both our families. Both my husband and I have 2 adopted siblings each. My husband has 10 adopted nieces and nephews. We already have 1 adopted grandchild. It's a difficult process. Always makes me angry that so much money is involved. Surely we shouldn't be in the business of buying and selling children. I know the kids have paid a lot already ..... lawyers on both sides, court costs, birth, preganancy costs....anything related to the pregnancy is paid for by the adoptive parents which can include, living expenses etc. depends on the state terms etc.....I do understand that the moms need help as well as their rights to keep the child as after all they are the parent. But still......anyway.....I'm not going to discuss my thoughts about this anymore since not sure how private this remains. No offense to anyone......


I only have one sentence,
I agree with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh I am with you there, Maatje- I go most of the time meat free! Occasionally a bit of fish- but with the state of our oceans I am unconvinced of the wisdom of this any longer.
> We too, back at Rotokawa butchered most of the meat we ate.
> I did not like the experience - I was maybe 19 or 20, when Mum set me and my two brothers the task of dealing with a Cow she had just had slaughtered. The amount of gut that issues forth when you slice open the stomach wall has to be seen to be believed.
> In those days though there was less worry about fishing- we ate our catch- river or lake Trout, Schnapper- and so on.


With fish anymore, you really have to watch mercury levels too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm24: I try not to judge, though once I get to know certain people, and I'm not talking about anyone here, it's some I see on a regular basis, I can't help but judge at times, and I know I still shouldn't. But at least one person doesn't make it easy.


I'm with you on that, I think we all have at least one that makes it hard, some of us even have 2 or 3, and are related to at least 1. :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can't say I've ever done ribbing on the foot--it might be okay across the top but I'd have to try it and find out.


David doesn't mind it at all, they stretch out flat when on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never cooked tongue although my mom used to & I like it but DH wouldn't think of eating it.


Mom used to cook tongue, she hated the peeling, but it sure makes great sandwiches.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here too and I believe death while in childbirth has increased. I'll have to look up the stats.


From what I've seen lately, there is a lot of really bad nutrition and drugs, so I wouldn't be surprised if those are two of the major issues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I knew where there was a pond filled with resealable bags of tripe, plain & pickled. My mother & father ate it. It made me gag so we passed it around under the table and brother would put it in the bag in his pocket and right after the meal dump it in the pond in a state park. I wonder if the tripe got out of the bag or disintegrated by now, over 60 years ago. LOL


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One thing I really disliked about my middle sister she was always right when she said to me you shouldnt be friends with that person , it was most annoying when I was a teenager and realised she was right , often wondered how she always got it right


Lol! It's something your either born with or not. I've always been pretty good at judging character right off, friends and I were driving around and he tapped the back of a girls car, I warned him she was going to be nasty about it, he came back and asked how I knew, I told him females know females, you can spot a witch from a mile away. lol 
Christopher never listened but always admitted I was right, you'd think by now after 33 yrs, he'd start to listen. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Easy day, knitting, readind, cuddling with Maya.


Sounds like a fabulous day. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Those of you who are a bit squeamish might be best to scroll rapidly past this.*
> I have a real preference for 'Lambs Fry' as it is known in NZ, over Beef Liver, which I find toughens rather easily.
> Very occasionally Ringo and I will share a little- but I have read Hydatids has resurfaced- for those of you unaware of this one - it is a particularly nasty Tapeworm- the cysts grow in Humans and Sheep (maybe other species as well, but I've not checked)- cysts are female, and grow daughter and grand daughter cysts (unto many generations) growing ever larger, until they burst, and are excreted- the dog ingests this and the Tapeworm grows in the dogs gut.


YUCK!!! But true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow morning it is supposed to be 24 F. I am not looking foward to getting out early to get Gracie to the vet.


 :sm06: That's cold for you all, poor Gracie will need her hair back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our seaweed fertiliser is doing wonders for our tomato trees, they're huge and loaded with tomatoes, can't wait to get picking next month when they ripen.
> The 2nd crop of spuds has popped up already through the soil. Hubby is very happy.
> On a less exciting note, my car service is costing $4000. Ouch! It needs several things fixed so best it gets sorted so is safe to drive.


Lovely on your garden, definitely less so on your car, but better it be safe for sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our seaweed fertiliser is doing wonders for our tomato trees, they're huge and loaded with tomatoes, can't wait to get picking next month when they ripen.
> The 2nd crop of spuds has popped up already through the soil. Hubby is very happy.
> On a less exciting note, my car service is costing $4000. Ouch! It needs several things fixed so best it gets sorted so is safe to drive.


That's a hefty service bill. I hope you don't have many of those.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it just me, or does anyone else wonder, when watching the original Willy Wonka, wonder if the grandparents ever went to the bathroom? lol 
I know, I wonder about the strangest things. :sm12: 
David didn't have to do a double run after all this week, so he'll be home in a couple hours, he has to do a double next week though, he leaves on Saturday to deliver Monday to go back to Omaha or thereabouts, and switch trailers and go back to Michigan with a second load, then head back this way. He was grumpy today, I don't know why, I wonder what the moon phase is, I need to check, that plays a great deal into his moods sometimes, yesterday he was in a great mood. Ah well, he'll be in a great mood when he gets home. :sm04:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a hefty service bill. I hope you don't have many of those.


Parts are expensive here on European cars. I saw the list of what's needed and once it is done it will be good for a long time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely on your garden, definitely less so on your car, but better it be safe for sure.


Exactly, I want to have a safe car to drive around. Yes the veg garden is doing great.
Tonight we have chicken drumsticks and fresh spuds, with silver beet (chard) from garden, and whatever other veg I find in fridge.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be good to have one as back-up- given how I rely on my deepfreeze- but I don't think it will happen. Had I still been in my own house, in Christchurch, it was definitely on the bucket list.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very good thing to possess in my opinion!
> 
> Mind you I have failed glaringly with the ex!


We can sometimes be fooled.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla had an appointment with the ears/nose/throat specialist as she has some irritation in her throat, the doc thinks it's sinus infection so they are doing a CT next week to make sure before prescribing antibiotics.
> Hopefully you'll start to feel better.


Hope Marla feels better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

&that's not even terribly cold for us????


Gweniepooh said:


> It is cold for us. I told DH how cold you were going to be and he couldn't imagine living where it was that cold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Looking great!


Thank you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????


RookieRetiree said:


> I can still remember when my Mon came out to visit when we moved into our first house and I had a big garden. She laughed so loud at seeing bagged manure. She laughed even louder when I asked her to then fill her car trunk full of it the next time she drove out. It was sn 8 hour drive!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One thing I really disliked about my middle sister she was always right when she said to me you shouldnt be friends with that person , it was most annoying when I was a teenager and realised she was right , often wondered how she always got it right


DS would run his girlfriends by her! Half the time we didn't even know he had a new one. If she didn't pass the big sister test, we never even heard about her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I bought a set of glasses that have yellow lenses, these are absolutely brilliant for daytime, nighttime, rain or snow they make everything so clear it's truly amazing.
> They are actually best when it's raining I use them all the time.
> 
> You can buy the clip-one from Amazon for under $6 if you want to try them which is what I did 1st then I bought the wrap around ones to go over my prescription glasses.


Don't know if I could wear them it not. If it's not the dark grey lenses, I usually get a headache. But at that price it might be worth a try, at least for night. Can you read the GPS with them on?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You do have the benefit of DH being an electrician. We have that benefit too with our neghbor who works for Commonwealth Edison and has purchased a Gernerac. I'm sure going to miss the neighbors and neighborhood.


DH is an industrial electrician, but does know enough to work with the generator. He has been thinking about a whole house generator, though. I'm sure you will miss the neighborhood and neighbors.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow morning it is supposed to be 24 F. I am not looking foward to getting out early to get Gracie to the vet.


25 here now. Hope it warms up for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Exactly, I want to have a safe car to drive around. Yes the veg garden is doing great.
> Tonight we have chicken drumsticks and fresh spuds, with silver beet (chard) from garden, and whatever other veg I find in fridge.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope Marla feels better soon.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DS would run his girlfriends by her! Half the time we didn't even know he had a new one. If she didn't pass the big sister test, we never even heard about her.


 :sm04: Smart boy!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Long day. . . DIL sent vitriolic messages all day . . .I did not read whole message or respond as she kept it up all day yesterday & last night also. She may have lost another that cared for her welfare. . .not anymore, as I am the worst in the world.
> Took DH to dentist for anual cleaning, all good. Dentist complained last time (2 weeks ago.) I bought a water pick and it is doing the job, with my help.
> When I went to pay w/ CC it was rejected 3 times. I took it right across the street to my bank and left CC and slip for amount rejected,and asked them to take care of it please. I will go back tomorrow morning. Too embarrassing as the CC was set up to be auto pay from one of my several accounts. I don't plan on paying penalties, that is up to the bank to figure out why it was rejected, with plenty of credit and funds to pay. They always fix their mistakes, I've tried to make it as fool proof as possible, so it is always paid in full on time and I have a record of all spending. IT will be another waste of time tomorrow, un-necessarily.
> I like neat,tidy and efficient. I've been with the mother bank for over 20 years. All this just tires me out as I have DH that I need to focus attention on not all the petty details.
> ...


I'm sorry it's been such a stressful day. Hope the bank get everything settled for you. Be careful if you have to go out tomorrow. Hope you can stay in. Good everyone decided to stay in tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can still remember when my Mon came out to visit when we moved into our first house and I had a big garden. She laughed so loud at seeing bagged manure. She laughed even louder when I asked her to then fill her car trunk full of it the next time she drove out. It was sn 8 hour drive!


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you on that, I think we all have at least one that makes it hard, some of us even have 2 or 3, and are related to at least 1. :sm12: :sm16:


I am lucky enough that mine are not family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else wonder, when watching the original Willy Wonka, wonder if the grandparents ever went to the bathroom? lol
> I know, I wonder about the strangest things. :sm12:
> David didn't have to do a double run after all this week, so he'll be home in a couple hours, he has to do a double next week though, he leaves on Saturday to deliver Monday to go back to Omaha or thereabouts, and switch trailers and go back to Michigan with a second load, then head back this way. He was grumpy today, I don't know why, I wonder what the moon phase is, I need to check, that plays a great deal into his moods sometimes, yesterday he was in a great mood. Ah well, he'll be in a great mood when he gets home. :sm04:


Waxing crescent. Full moon is on the 20th. It does my DS too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> &that's not even terribly cold for us????


Brrr!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: Smart boy!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't like Snickers either. Glad you are feeling better.


Me neither. While I love chocolate and peanuts I don't like them together. So no chocolate coated peanuts for me either. Chocolate coated sultanas though I love.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


How wonderful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great idea. Our Credit Union has a tree covered with mitts & hats every year & after Christmas they are all donated to the local school. Staff & customers donate the stuff.


Not sure what we will do them after Christmas as I'm sure they won't want them straight away as it is hot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , I know it was a silly niggly feeling to have but its been niggling away at the back of my mind on and off all year


Well only about 6 weeks to go so not long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its good for my waistline though as while ive been watching what i eat ive been losing some pounds , not a lot but I'll be happy if I lost a few more


Well thats an extra plus.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our seaweed fertiliser is doing wonders for our tomato trees, they're huge and loaded with tomatoes, can't wait to get picking next month when they ripen.
> The 2nd crop of spuds has popped up already through the soil. Hubby is very happy.
> On a less exciting note, my car service is costing $4000. Ouch! It needs several things fixed so best it gets sorted so is safe to drive.


Oh dear- that is a rather big ouch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am lucky enough that mine are not family.


 :sm24: 
And she's the worst one and spoiled rotten, she's even alienated her older(only living) brother. :sm22:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Waxing crescent. Full moon is on the 20th. It does my DS too.


 :sm24: 
Thank you, that explains it, he'll settle a bit, the closer it gets, then he'll just get weird for a day or too, not grumpy, but goofy weird.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just heard on the news that there has been an increase in the jellyfish population in your area. It's believed to be caused by the warming in the sea. I've never been stung by one but I understand it is painful.


Probably up north- where David is now. But I have heard that higher numbers and further south than usual. Swimming in our northern seas is not recommended. Salt water crocodiles and stinging jelly fish are both major risks.
While sharks are also a risk they are not the same big problem that crocs and jelly fish are. 
And there have been a lot of drownings as well this year. Total of 48 between 1st December and 1st January (up from 31 same period last summer)- with 21 of them being in the ocean.
In a 30 year research project 41 people were killed by sharks in Australia. So not a huge number. In fact the article I was looking at pointed out that in the last 11 years 26 people have been killed by sharks and 27 by bees, wasps or hornets. And there is a lot of talk of culling the sharks but talk of trying to increase bee numbers. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> With fish anymore, you really have to watch mercury levels too.


Not only that- the whole Pacific Ocean is being contaminated from the shoddy cover up of Radio Active waste in the Marshall Island when then US pulled out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not only that- the whole Pacific Ocean is being contaminated from the shoddy cover up of Radio Active waste in the Marshall Island when then US pulled out.


Sadly, not surprising.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I


darowil said:


> Probably up north- where David is now. But I have heard that higher numbers and further south than usual. Swimming in our northern seas is not recommended. Salt water crocodiles and stinging jelly fish are both major risks.
> While sharks are also a risk they are not the same big problem that crocs and jelly fish are.
> And there have been a lot of drownings as well this year. Total of 48 between 1st December and 1st January (up from 31 same period last summer)- with 21 of them being in the ocean.
> In a 30 year research project 41 people were killed by sharks in Australia. So not a huge number. In fact the article I was looking at pointed out that in the last 11 years 26 people have been killed by sharks and 27 by bees, wasps or hornets. And there is a lot of talk of culling the sharks but talk of trying to increase bee numbers. :sm02:


I would certainly be afraid to swim there. Here the biggest critter that might bite you is a blood sucker????. Is it true if you pee on a jellyfish sting the chemicals in your urine, the urea, I think, neutralize the toxins?

It sure seems weird to me so many react to bee/wasp stings so severely now days. I wonder if it's because of all the sprays on the plants because when I was young you never heard of that or peanut butter allergy either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well,I was just out with the dog, it’s still snowing & blowing, if it keeps this up all night the roads may be nasty by morning


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, I was thinking the round chocolates that come in different flavours.


I picked up a 480gm tin of these the other day planning to take them for David's party Saturday- and I forgot them so I will just have to eat them. But I will try not to eat too many at once- not bad at not eating them until I have one and then I struggle to leave them and that goes on for a few days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mittens completely finished at 12:50 am!!! Fit nice. All but 1/2" of cuff has been done since 3:30 with break for supper. I still need to make a lunch and get to bed. Hair cut at 10! I need to sleep fast.


They look really good.
Guess I need to look out for mitten patterns now for our groups Christmas tree.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And now I have more medication as the doctor thinks its my sinuses which are all blocked that is causing the virtigo , I did not like being up and out the house at 8 am to get to the doctors It was not even fully light plus the mild weather has changed to wet grey and very chilly , I was freezing by the time I got there , think I'm getting lazy ????


Well wonder if that will work?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well time for a break here- only 20 pages behind now!
Was meant to have coffee with Maryanne after knitting today but she didn't come and then wanted me to go for tea again tomorrow night. Told her I was too far behind here! Half true but I do get fed up with having plans (that she insists on making) only to have to har change the plans and then think we can meet some other time instead. So she will just have to manage without seeing me again this week. Maybe If I often don't replan to suit her she will start sticking to the original plan. I think 75% of the times we plan to meet she changes it. And with an extra babysitting day for 6 months I will have weeks with something on every day so can't just change everything to suit her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I picked up a 480gm tin of these the other day planning to take them for David's party Saturday- and I forgot them so I will just have to eat them. But I will try not to eat too many at once- not bad at not eating them until I have one and then I struggle to leave them and that goes on for a few days.


Separate them out into smaller packets or hide them in various places around the house, works for me. :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't mind driving at night at all, I prefer it, but I really love to ride in the passengers' seat at night while David drives, something so comforting about driving at night, feels like anything is possible.


Kindred spirit thats how i feel too ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else wonder, when watching the original Willy Wonka, wonder if the grandparents ever went to the bathroom? lol
> I know, I wonder about the strangest things. :sm12:
> David didn't have to do a double run after all this week, so he'll be home in a couple hours, he has to do a double next week though, he leaves on Saturday to deliver Monday to go back to Omaha or thereabouts, and switch trailers and go back to Michigan with a second load, then head back this way. He was grumpy today, I don't know why, I wonder what the moon phase is, I need to check, that plays a great deal into his moods sometimes, yesterday he was in a great mood. Ah well, he'll be in a great mood when he gets home. :sm04:


Did the wind change direction ???? think thats all it takes here sometimes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> DS would run his girlfriends by her! Half the time we didn't even know he had a new one. If she didn't pass the big sister test, we never even heard about her.


Lol I never thought of that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Me neither. While I love chocolate and peanuts I don't like them together. So no chocolate coated peanuts for me either. Chocolate coated sultanas though I love.


Im not a fan of peanuts , and I really cannot eat peanut butter I just hate the way it feels in my mouth , seems to stick everywhere, but i like peanut satay ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well thats an extra plus.


It is , hopefully I can lose a few more


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yesterday was quite the day. Started the day with another offer on the house that could be promising. That was followed by two more viewings scheduled. These 3 things happened within 10 minutes!

We countered on the offer in the afternoon and now are in the waiting anxiously mode again.

In the evening, we went to DH's pension meeting. They want a 30-day notice of retirement date so if that’s going to be 3/1, we’ll need to start the process pretty soon. We’re waiting to hear on the house in TN this week too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Don't know if I could wear them it not. If it's not the dark grey lenses, I usually get a headache. But at that price it might be worth a try, at least for night. Can you read the GPS with them on?


Yes you can read the GPS with them on.

For myself, they make everything brighter or lighter. Especially when it's raining at night time they take the glare away.

Just remembered I bought a pair of wrap around ones on eBay and they were way to large for me so I gave them to Alan, actually I left them in his car. Several weeks later he commented that he used them one night when it was raining and was surprised the difference they made. He laughed at me when I first bought mine. ????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Parts are expensive here on European cars. I saw the list of what's needed and once it is done it will be good for a long time.


It's the same here for repairs on German autos, but like you said once they're repaired and you keep them in good condition they last for 100,000's of kilometres or miles.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was quite the day. Started the day with another offer on the house that could be promising. That was followed by two more viewings scheduled. These 3 things happened within 10 minutes!
> 
> We countered on the offer in the afternoon and now are in the waiting anxiously mode again.
> 
> In the evening, we went to DH's pension meeting. They want a 30-day notice of retirement date so if that's going to be 3/1, we'll need to start the process pretty soon. We're waiting to hear on the house in TN this week too.


Selling a house is definitely not for the feint hearted, all this nervous waiting must be playing havoc with your nerves , do hope something good happens this time Jeanette ????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was quite the day. Started the day with another offer on the house that could be promising. That was followed by two more viewings scheduled. These 3 things happened within 10 minutes!
> 
> We countered on the offer in the afternoon and now are in the waiting anxiously mode again.
> 
> In the evening, we went to DH's pension meeting. They want a 30-day notice of retirement date so if that's going to be 3/1, we'll need to start the process pretty soon. We're waiting to hear on the house in TN this week too.


I do hope it works out for you, this time, Rookie!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was quite the day. Started the day with another offer on the house that could be promising. That was followed by two more viewings scheduled. These 3 things happened within 10 minutes!
> 
> We countered on the offer in the afternoon and now are in the waiting anxiously mode again.
> 
> In the evening, we went to DH's pension meeting. They want a 30-day notice of retirement date so if that's going to be 3/1, we'll need to start the process pretty soon. We're waiting to hear on the house in TN this week too.


Oh my goodness, do hope this is the sale you've been waiting for, I do wish you the best of luck on this one.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a phone call yesterday morning about 9:30 AM it was the bank where my daughter has the mortgage on this house. The woman told me they couldn’t accept the five post dated checks I had given them and that I had to make a bank draft out to cover the mortgage. I had hoped 2019 would start off to be a more relaxing year for myself, but it’s all sorted out now so onwards and upwards is my motto.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Definitely colder! From almost 60 yesterday to 28 for a high which is right now! Temperature will drop several more degrees as the day goes on, but should still be above 20.


Thats a big difference.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> To NSW north of Sydney as one friend as a farm up on the coast area, also Brisbane as the other lives on Coochemundle Island which is in the harbour area.
> If my friend comes with me we may go to Adelaide as he has a brother in that area somewhere, not sure of the suburb anymore.


That would be exciting if you got over here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I tried the Sweet Tomato heel and liked it, but I'd have to look up directions again as I've forgotten--I know she has a video on youtube because that's what I used to learn it. Having said that, though, I still prefer the fit of a flap and gusset for my own feet, though I am not wild about working them. Regardless of how I do the cuff--it can be fancy as heck--I always do plain feet because I can't stand texture on my feet if I'm wearing shoes. (I also have wondered why make the foot part fancy when it will be covered by a shoe anyhow--seems like extra work to me.)


The disadvantage of the Sweet Tomato heel is that it uses 2/3 of the stitches for the heel so you can't carry an allover stitch pattern down to the foot. If want a pattern needs to be just the leg or one that just runs down the middle of the leg to foot.
But it can be made roomy and so good for Maryanne.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> I agree about plain feet because the texture of handmade socks is irritating to my soles. I have tried wearing them inside out as some say the knit stitches against your skin is more comfortable. I am not sure it makes a difference. Does using smaller needles make them more comfortable?


Yes. I do tend to put patterns on my feet- I wear them all year round so in sandals this time of the year. Sometimes wonder why make them nice at all- how many people see even the leg? But I enjoy doing them. And love wearing them with the different patterns.
But no patterning on the foot takes away the Sweet Tomato Heels main disadvantage if you like it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You were lucky to have her until then, my Dad was only 48 & Mom 57 when they died, I've already outlived both. Several of their siblings died young too, seems if they got past 65 they lasted well into their 80's & even 90's????????


Dad was about 43 but Mum is still around.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I usually don't use larger than a US 2/2.75mm needle--often use one size smaller with sock yarn to make a tighter fabric (have made socks with sport weight but find those turn into "house socks," not worn with shoes). For me, it works and is comfortable. I've also seen some people recommend purling the sole part when making socks so that the knit side ends up on the inside, though I've not done that.


I usually use 2 or 2.5mm but I am a loose knitter. Sometimes even use 1.75mm


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


The poor little girl- and how devastating to your family to think they had her as their own. Wonder what will happen to this little one now?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was quite the day. Started the day with another offer on the house that could be promising. That was followed by two more viewings scheduled. These 3 things happened within 10 minutes!
> 
> We countered on the offer in the afternoon and now are in the waiting anxiously mode again.
> 
> In the evening, we went to DH's pension meeting. They want a 30-day notice of retirement date so if that's going to be 3/1, we'll need to start the process pretty soon. We're waiting to hear on the house in TN this week too.


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes. I do tend to put patterns on my feet- I wear them all year round so in sandals this time of the year. Sometimes wonder why make them nice at all- how many people see even the leg? But I enjoy doing them. And love wearing them with the different patterns.
> But no patterning on the foot takes away the Sweet Tomato Heels main disadvantage if you like it.


I wear clogs year round so part of my sock shows. The sweet tomato heel is on my list of things to try. Have you seen the see through shoes some knitters wear to show off their socks?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very gray and cloudy and generally miserable here also. By the time I got home from the drs yesterday I was freezing! DH cranked up the heat, but it still took me over an hour to warm up. I told him that right about now I wouldn't mind a warm sandy beach with lots of sunshine!


Well you could come here and get plenty of hot sandy beaches and lots and lots of sunshine. 39 (102) tomorrow then down to only 33 but then straight up and Tuesday and Wednesday are 41 and 42 (108) again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my goodness, do hope this is the sale you've been waiting for, I do wish you the best of luck on this one.


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had a phone call yesterday morning about 9:30 AM it was the bank where my daughter has the mortgage on this house. The woman told me they couldn't accept the five post dated checks I had given them and that I had to make a bank draft out to cover the mortgage. I had hoped 2019 would start off to be a more relaxing year for myself, but it's all sorted out now so onwards and upwards is my motto.


I wonder what their problem was?
Back in the day when I still used cheques, I often had to post date them, to a time when I knew the money would be in the account. I did organise an overdraft at one point, but found that a bit expensive. Most of my adult life, every cent has mattered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you could come here and get plenty of hot sandy beaches and lots and lots of sunshine. 39 (102) tomorrow then down to only 33 but then straight up and Tuesday and Wednesday are 41 and 42 (108) again.


I used to think I would like to visit Adelaide, but now I know more of the sort of weather conditions you experience would only ever consider coming in winter !!,!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We have many adopted children in both our families. Both my husband and I have 2 adopted siblings each. My husband has 10 adopted nieces and nephews. We already have 1 adopted grandchild. It's a difficult process. Always makes me angry that so much money is involved. Surely we shouldn't be in the business of buying and selling children. I know the kids have paid a lot already ..... lawyers on both sides, court costs, birth, preganancy costs....anything related to the pregnancy is paid for by the adoptive parents which can include, living expenses etc. depends on the state terms etc.....I do understand that the moms need help as well as their rights to keep the child as after all they are the parent. But still......anyway.....I'm not going to discuss my thoughts about this anymore since not sure how private this remains. No offense to anyone......


This isn't private at all- anyone can see what you write so you need to be very careful what you say.

Those costs are as far as I know here the mothers responsibility. Looked it up and all I could see where application fees etc around $2,500 for a local adoption and about $10,000 more for an international adoption. But across Australia less than 300 local adoptions now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bless your family! It shows how loving you all are. You are wise to be careful of what you say. My neice that host family baking day adopted a little boy 2 years ago. He is the happiest little fellow, and well loved. They were o n a waiting list. Other than getting him as a new born, that's all I know other than they had to be ready for everything as soon as they were put on the list. A car seat for each car, crib, diaper bags, clothes diapers ect. Safety latches on cabinets, ect.


And what happens if you wait for 5 years by which time the car seats are likely no longer up to standard? I understand a car seat and basic items so you can take the child at short notice. But both cars? Living with safety latches before you even have a baby who isn't going to be getting into anything anyway for a number of months. Or isn't the wait long once on the list?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder why? Friends of ours have a daughter who has had 4 home births. I personally think that's nuts, as far as we are from a major hospital if something were to go wrong there could be very bad results.


Seem to me that the best option is the home birthing units connected to hospitals. SO you can have a natural birth with no intervention but if it becomes necessary (or wanted for less urgent reasons as well) it is immediately available. Most births are uneventful but not all and there is no doubt that medical intervention saves many mothers and children. And yes I also agree that there can be too much intervention which doesn't help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our seaweed fertiliser is doing wonders for our tomato trees, they're huge and loaded with tomatoes, can't wait to get picking next month when they ripen.
> The 2nd crop of spuds has popped up already through the soil. Hubby is very happy.
> On a less exciting note, my car service is costing $4000. Ouch! It needs several things fixed so best it gets sorted so is safe to drive.


Ouch. What a huge amount! :sm13:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I
> 
> I would certainly be afraid to swim there. Here the biggest critter that might bite you is a blood sucker????. Is it true if you pee on a jellyfish sting the chemicals in your urine, the urea, I think, neutralize the toxins?
> 
> It sure seems weird to me so many react to bee/wasp stings so severely now days. I wonder if it's because of all the sprays on the plants because when I was young you never heard of that or peanut butter allergy either.


No idea about peeing on the jelly fish- we don't get them down here.
A lot of those with the severe reactions wouldn't have survived. But it does seem a lot more common now than it did. Though 35 years ago we had a clinic to desensitise kids to bee stings and we had plenty of them coming in. Wonder if they still do that or rely on epi pens? Must ask Vicky some time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Separate them out into smaller packets or hide them in various places around the house, works for me. :sm04:


Too hot- they need to go in the fridge!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Sassafras* I have started compiling the list of User Names with Given Names that you asked me to make. It is going to take quite a long time- but wanted you to know I have started it, I have a new file for it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was quite the day. Started the day with another offer on the house that could be promising. That was followed by two more viewings scheduled. These 3 things happened within 10 minutes!
> 
> We countered on the offer in the afternoon and now are in the waiting anxiously mode again.
> 
> In the evening, we went to DH's pension meeting. They want a 30-day notice of retirement date so if that's going to be 3/1, we'll need to start the process pretty soon. We're waiting to hear on the house in TN this week too.


Surely this one will come to fruition-at least once you agree on a price. Without any unreasonable demands on their part.
That date is coming quickly, not long to get everything underway then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes you can read the GPS with them on.
> 
> For myself, they make everything brighter or lighter. Especially when it's raining at night time they take the glare away.
> 
> Just remembered I bought a pair of wrap around ones on eBay and they were way to large for me so I gave them to Alan, actually I left them in his car. Several weeks later he commented that he used them one night when it was raining and was surprised the difference they made. He laughed at me when I first bought mine. ????????


That's interesting- its night time driving in the rain that I hate. Avoid if I possibly can. Less and less keen on general night driving as well. Must keep the glasses in mind.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> I wear clogs year round so part of my sock shows. The sweet tomato heel is on my list of things to try. Have you seen the see through shoes some knitters wear to show off their socks?


Only on line. Look every now and then. If wearing clogs you should add something into the heels as that shows well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to think I would like to visit Adelaide, but now I know more of the sort of weather conditions you experience would only ever consider coming in winter !!,!


You do not want to come in summer that is for sure. :sm06: Though at least we don't normally get much humidity.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well a lot of me here with an occasional comment from someone else.
I have actually caught up! and am now heading to bed. See you all some time tomorrow. G for the day tomorrow. Will be interesting to see what he is like. A long time since I had him alone. And since he was last here with E he has turned into a walker so see what difference that has made.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you so so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never had tongue; haven't even seen it in local grocery stores. Same with kidneys.


Poledra65 said:


> Mom used to cook tongue, she hated the peeling, but it sure makes great sandwiches.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the same thought about Gracie; it is short but at least still pretty thick. Oh well at least she comes and goes out at will so not too worried. Alice will need to have her sweater put on since she is even shorter and not nearly as thick a fur.


Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: That's cold for you all, poor Gracie will need her hair back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is 32 now at 7: 22 a.m. and is supposed to get to 30; back down in the upper 20's by morning.


tami_ohio said:


> 25 here now. Hope it warms up for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Jeanette.


Swedenme said:


> Selling a house is definitely not for the feint hearted, all this nervous waiting must be playing havoc with your nerves , do hope something good happens this time Jeanette ????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A friend of mine tried to do the post dated checks (several) for her mortgage once and had the same thing from the bank.


kiwifrau said:


> I had a phone call yesterday morning about 9:30 AM it was the bank where my daughter has the mortgage on this house. The woman told me they couldn't accept the five post dated checks I had given them and that I had to make a bank draft out to cover the mortgage. I had hoped 2019 would start off to be a more relaxing year for myself, but it's all sorted out now so onwards and upwards is my motto.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I frogged the heel on the infamous sock I'm working on and tried the heel on your workshop Darowil. Looked great until I was so tired I dropped a stitch and by the time I noticed it had trouble picking it up. So frogged back again but WILL be doing your pattern again. 
Should have done it to start with; have now printed out all your pdfs from the workshop. You really did an excellent job with that class!


darowil said:


> The disadvantage of the Sweet Tomato heel is that it uses 2/3 of the stitches for the heel so you can't carry an allover stitch pattern down to the foot. If want a pattern needs to be just the leg or one that just runs down the middle of the leg to foot.
> But it can be made roomy and so good for Maryanne.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will check back in later; about time to leave for the vet's with Gracie. Also, dentist office called and changed our (mine & DH's) appointment from noon to 10 so it will be a bit before I get back. TTYL


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sassafras* I have started compiling the list of User Names with Given Names that you asked me to make. It is going to take quite a long time- but wanted you to know I have started it, I have a new file for it!


If the list isn't too large, what about putting Birthday dates on there also.
I'm assuming you're going to be emailing this to her.......


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Me neither. While I love chocolate and peanuts I don't like them together. So no chocolate coated peanuts for me either. Chocolate coated sultanas though I love.


There was about 10 years that I couldn't eat nuts. Now I can eat them again. I have always loved chocolate covered peanuts.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Only on line. Look every now and then. If wearing clogs you should add something into the heels as that shows well.


That's a good idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure what we will do them after Christmas as I'm sure they won't want them straight away as it is hot.


Do a Christmas in July tree.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> And she's the worst one and spoiled rotten, she's even alienated her older(only living) brother. :sm22:


 :sm22:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> Thank you, that explains it, he'll settle a bit, the closer it gets, then he'll just get weird for a day or too, not grumpy, but goofy weird.


DS gets very touchy. Takes very little to set him off. Though I will say that he's been better the last few months.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> They look really good.
> Guess I need to look out for mitten patterns now for our groups Christmas tree.


Thank you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Selling a house is definitely not for the feint hearted, all this nervous waiting must be playing havoc with your nerves , do hope something good happens this time Jeanette ????????


Thank you...me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had a phone call yesterday morning about 9:30 AM it was the bank where my daughter has the mortgage on this house. The woman told me they couldn't accept the five post dated checks I had given them and that I had to make a bank draft out to cover the mortgage. I had hoped 2019 would start off to be a more relaxing year for myself, but it's all sorted out now so onwards and upwards is my motto.


My experience with banks lately have been mixed. The one in TN -- horrible, but with my credit union - phenomenal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:



> Yesterday was quite the day. Started the day with another offer on the house that could be promising. That was followed by two more viewings scheduled. These 3 things happened within 10 minutes!
> 
> We countered on the offer in the afternoon and now are in the waiting anxiously mode again.
> 
> In the evening, we went to DH's pension meeting. They want a 30-day notice of retirement date so if that's going to be 3/1, we'll need to start the process pretty soon. We're waiting to hear on the house in TN this week too.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes you can read the GPS with them on.
> 
> For myself, they make everything brighter or lighter. Especially when it's raining at night time they take the glare away.
> 
> Just remembered I bought a pair of wrap around ones on eBay and they were way to large for me so I gave them to Alan, actually I left them in his car. Several weeks later he commented that he used them one night when it was raining and was surprised the difference they made. He laughed at me when I first bought mine. ????????


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had a phone call yesterday morning about 9:30 AM it was the bank where my daughter has the mortgage on this house. The woman told me they couldn't accept the five post dated checks I had given them and that I had to make a bank draft out to cover the mortgage. I had hoped 2019 would start off to be a more relaxing year for myself, but it's all sorted out now so onwards and upwards is my motto.


 :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a big difference.


23f now and feels like, or wind chill factor, is 9f. And I'm going to breakfast with DD and then to knitting. Need to get moving.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sassafras* I have started compiling the list of User Names with Given Names that you asked me to make. It is going to take quite a long time- but wanted you to know I have started it, I have a new file for it!


With all the loonies nearby, please don't post that on here lest it be used for nefarious purposes. I think a private email exchange would be he best.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Parts are expensive here on European cars. I saw the list of what's needed and once it is done it will be good for a long time.


My car was 2004. When I found out it needed that much work, I decided to turn it in and buy another new one. They use a lot of salt in my neighborhood on the roads and it is in the air as it blows right up the hill to my place. IT was rusting out underneath after 14.5 years. I hope that this one lasts that long also. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> &that's not even terribly cold for us????


We are expecting 5 F tomorrow. It will continue for about a week, if not go lower. :sm02:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> With all the loonies nearby, please don't post that on here lest it be used for nefarious purposes. I think a private email exchange would be he best.


Oh I don't think Julie would post the list on here, that's why I suggested if she knew the birthdates to add those to her list. I suggested this, as once she had the list completed I would be cheeky and ask her to email the list to me. ????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> I picked up a 480gm tin of these the other day planning to take them for David's party Saturday- and I forgot them so I will just have to eat them. But I will try not to eat too many at once- not bad at not eating them until I have one and then I struggle to leave them and that goes on for a few days.


Better on your teeth to eat all candy at once and then brush your teeth and be done with it. (be careful if it is Diabetic candy, as that causes back end problems.) lol :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We are expecting 5 F tomorrow. It will continue for about a week, if not go lower. :sm02:


It's gotten very cold here now too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I don't think Julie would post the list on here, that's why I suggested if she knew the birthdates to add those to her list. I suggested this, as once she had the list completed I would be cheeky and ask her to email the list to me. ????????


I'll be cheekily right along with you. I wouldn't have been hesitant to post things two years ago, but now even the least little bit of personal information is used to attack members. I understand that many of the TPers don't venture out beyond our group, so it serves as a caution that some of the other parts of KP aren't very friendly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks but definitely no thanks re tripe. My father used to cook it, and the smell was enough to dissuade me from eating it. Did have it as a child and hated it, along with lambs brains, liver yuk! I will stick with regular meat products I know I can stomach. :sm21: :sm25:


My husband used to cook tripe too and I always had to leave the house because of the smell! His father liked fried pork brains--eww. I do understand growing up poor and all, but sometimes I would rather just be hungry!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so terrible! I am so sorry this has happened Maatje. Will be praying for your family as they grieve through this disappointment.
> I pray for the baby that there will be a turnaround in this situation not just for your DS and DIL but for the poor baby.


Thank you, the baby is the biggest loser.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow morning it is supposed to be 24 F. I am not looking foward to getting out early to get Gracie to the vet.


So strange, it's colder by you than over here!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be cheekily right along with you. I wouldn't have been hesitant to post things two years ago, but now even the least little bit of personal information is used to attack members. I understand that many of the TPers don't venture out beyond our group, so it serves as a caution that some of the other parts of KP aren't very friendly.


Yes I've accidentally opened some but close once I sense their venom I close and move on as I have better things to do than reading their arguments.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Our seaweed fertiliser is doing wonders for our tomato trees, they're huge and loaded with tomatoes, can't wait to get picking next month when they ripen.
> The 2nd crop of spuds has popped up already through the soil. Hubby is very happy.
> On a less exciting note, my car service is costing $4000. Ouch! It needs several things fixed so best it gets sorted so is safe to drive.


Yay for a productive garden. An expensive maintenance bill not so much. ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good grief, but you may never have actually got to know her otherwise, so on one hand, a win. :sm04:


Yup! But it does add to my cookie collection in the freezer! She's very sweet. A transplant from California- moved here after her DH passed. I gather she was his caregiver for many years. We have lots of Cali transplants! My future dil kept asking why more people from Cali didn't move out here! The weather is great, the home prices superb and there's lots of room! Lol....I know she'd move in a heartbeat if she could. But her ex lives there so for the kids sakes she has to stay at least until they're old enough.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had a phone call yesterday morning about 9:30 AM it was the bank where my daughter has the mortgage on this house. The woman told me they couldn't accept the five post dated checks I had given them and that I had to make a bank draft out to cover the mortgage. I had hoped 2019 would start off to be a more relaxing year for myself, but it's all sorted out now so onwards and upwards is my motto.


That's crazy! What could be wrong with post dated cheque's. They sure like to make it difficult it seems


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't mind driving at night at all, I prefer it, but I really love to ride in the passengers' seat at night while David drives, something so comforting about driving at night, feels like anything is possible.


You rather than me! Comforting things like deer intent on suicide! Or in your case antelope! I've bad night vision so am usually freaked out. I'm always asking DH if he can see! He always answers yes, though I've noticed as he gets older he prefers not to drive in the dark. Can't always avoid it, but we do try to stick to daylight hours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! That's very young. Was it an accident?


darowil said:


> Dad was about 43 but Mum is still around.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was quite the day. Started the day with another offer on the house that could be promising. That was followed by two more viewings scheduled. These 3 things happened within 10 minutes!
> 
> We countered on the offer in the afternoon and now are in the waiting anxiously mode again.
> 
> In the evening, we went to DH's pension meeting. They want a 30-day notice of retirement date so if that's going to be 3/1, we'll need to start the process pretty soon. We're waiting to hear on the house in TN this week too.


That's a load of stress--sending positive thoughts!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> From what I've seen lately, there is a lot of really bad nutrition and drugs, so I wouldn't be surprised if those are two of the major issues.


Wouldn't surprise me either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never had kidney & no desire to, I just can't get past the idea????
I can't say I've ever seen either of those in the store. Occasionally I used to see heart but haven't seen that in years either & when I did see it, the fools had cut it in 1/2 which I don't understand as many people stuff thrm



Gweniepooh said:


> Never had tongue; haven't even seen it in local grocery stores. Same with kidneys.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning! I have all my little daily chores done and I'm enjoying a cuppa, as Sam says. My neighbor called and asked if I wanted to take a drive today to an outlet mall that's about 40 miles away. There's not one thing I need but it will be fun to go along for the ride. Tomorrow I see the chiropractor again and then will have lunch with a dear friend I've not seen for a while. Her husband went through cancer treatment last year and he won his battle...hooray!!! Now that things are getting back to normal, she wants to get together. She and I like to craft together. It will be fun to hear about what she's made. We may even sneak in a "look around" at the local yarn shop :sm02:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was quite the day. Started the day with another offer on the house that could be promising. That was followed by two more viewings scheduled. These 3 things happened within 10 minutes!
> 
> We countered on the offer in the afternoon and now are in the waiting anxiously mode again.
> 
> In the evening, we went to DH's pension meeting. They want a 30-day notice of retirement date so if that's going to be 3/1, we'll need to start the process pretty soon. We're waiting to hear on the house in TN this week too.


Encouraging to have so many viewings at once. Hopefully these next buyers will read the records you have kept as well as the inspection reports. Fingers, toes everything crossed for a happy outcome!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> If the list isn't too large, what about putting Birthday dates on there also.
> I'm assuming you're going to be emailing this to her.......


I would prefer not to have either of those things about me on a public list--private email would be okay, however, and many of you are facebook friends as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There was about 10 years that I couldn't eat nuts. Now I can eat them again. I have always loved chocolate covered peanuts.


That's the only way I will eat peanuts!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I had a phone call yesterday morning about 9:30 AM it was the bank where my daughter has the mortgage on this house. The woman told me they couldn't accept the five post dated checks I had given them and that I had to make a bank draft out to cover the mortgage. I had hoped 2019 would start off to be a more relaxing year for myself, but it's all sorted out now so onwards and upwards is my motto.


Sheesh.....hope everything goes more smoothly from now on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Encouraging to have so many viewings at once. Hopefully these next buyers will read the records you have kept as well as the inspection reports. Fingers, toes everything crossed for a happy outcome!


Thank you. We heard back already and they want to negotiate further and want to see the house again this afternoon. I hope they schedule it the same time as the other viewers. It's too suspenseful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. We heard back already and they want to negotiate further and want to see the house again this afternoon. I hope they schedule it the same time as the other viewers. It's too suspenseful!


It does sound promising!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree, seems some kooks everywhere these days


RookieRetiree said:


> With all the loonies nearby, please don't post that on here lest it be used for nefarious purposes. I think a private email exchange would be he best.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It does sound promising!


I just noticed your change on your location. NICE!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????


RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be cheekily right along with you. I wouldn't have been hesitant to post things two years ago, but now even the least little bit of personal information is used to attack members. I understand that many of the TPers don't venture out beyond our group, so it serves as a caution that some of the other parts of KP aren't very friendly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It does sound promising!


They're smart, too, and asked why the other deals fell through. Our realtor shared the roofer's declaration that the roof is solid with 10 years left and the structural engineer's stamped with official seal letter stating that the foundation is solid and secure. Our realtor also shared the receipts of the work we had done like replace some electrical outlets, replace a couple of vinyl siding pieces, replaced some lighting in closets, work in the attic, etc. I hope this one goes through.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just noticed your change on your location. NICE!


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kindred spirit thats how i feel too ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did the wind change direction ???? think thats all it takes here sometimes


LOL!!! Could well be, and it changes direction on him several times a day, depending on how many times he changes direction. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I can tell David's home, the Loony Tunes are on, Bugs just made the Tasmanian Devil a Wild Turkey something... It go boom in tummy. :sm16: :sm23: At least it isn't news or a reality show, usually it's one of the car shows or the picker one. I need to change it to I dream of Jeanie and Bewitched. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was quite the day. Started the day with another offer on the house that could be promising. That was followed by two more viewings scheduled. These 3 things happened within 10 minutes!
> 
> We countered on the offer in the afternoon and now are in the waiting anxiously mode again.
> 
> In the evening, we went to DH's pension meeting. They want a 30-day notice of retirement date so if that's going to be 3/1, we'll need to start the process pretty soon. We're waiting to hear on the house in TN this week too.


My toes reflexively crossed while reading, I so hope that this is the "one", three times the charm and all that. At least people are looking though, so that's a plus, it's awful when houses just sit and no one is even looking at them. 
Hopefully good news all around, selling/building/retirement. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never had kidney & no desire to, I just can't get past the idea????
> I can't say I've ever seen either of those in the store. Occasionally I used to see heart but haven't seen that in years either & when I did see it, the fools had cut it in 1/2 which I don't understand as many people stuff thrm


Here they make a steak and kidney pie which in my eyes is discusting as Ive tasted it once and have no intentions of ever tasting it again , but steak and kidney does seem to be popular here


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had a phone call yesterday morning about 9:30 AM it was the bank where my daughter has the mortgage on this house. The woman told me they couldn't accept the five post dated checks I had given them and that I had to make a bank draft out to cover the mortgage. I had hoped 2019 would start off to be a more relaxing year for myself, but it's all sorted out now so onwards and upwards is my motto.


Good that it was easily sorted out though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I usually use 2 or 2.5mm but I am a loose knitter. Sometimes even use 1.75mm


Me too, 2.25 or 2.5, I need to get some 2.0 and 2.75's.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> With all the loonies nearby, please don't post that on here lest it be used for nefarious purposes. I think a private email exchange would be he best.


I am sorry but i truly don't understand. What i asked Julie was if she would do, or perhaps had, a list of our avatar and given names. She seems so knowledgeable about this and i am so bad at it. But if it is a problem i apologize. I was thinking it would be lovely for those of us with aging memories or for newcomers who can get confused about monikers. I certainly did not mean to cause harm. Certainly this would not include anyone's email, address, phone number.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, i am sorry. Please forget list. I would never have asked you to do list just for me. Thank you for trying. It seems we live in very sad times.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I can tell David's home, the Loony Tunes are on, Bugs just made the Tasmanian Devil a Wild Turkey something... It go boom in tummy. :sm16: :sm23: At least it isn't news or a reality show, usually it's one of the car shows or the picker one. I need to change it to I dream of Jeanie and Bewitched. :sm04:


He and DH would get along great. Car shows (there have to be at least 10 different ones) and the Picker or Salvage/Storage shows.

DGS mentioned it while here that at least he didn't have to watch Hallmark movies where the plot is "girl is sad, girl meets boy and girl is happy, boy screws up and girl is unhappy again, boy admits he's a jerk and buys flowers and girl is happy again, REPEAT!" For almost ten, he's very observant.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am sorry but i truly don't understand. What i asked Julie was if she would do, or perhaps had, a list of our avatar and given names. She seems so knowledgeable about this and i am so bad at it. But if it is a problem i apologize. I was thinking it would be lovely for those of us with aging memories or for newcomers who can get confused about monikers. I certainly did not mean to cause harm. Certainly this would not include anyone's email, address, phone number.


It's not a problem at all if shared privately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Too hot- they need to go in the fridge!


True, I have to do that in summer here also, I just bury them in the veggie drawer, I usually forget they are there. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never had tongue; haven't even seen it in local grocery stores. Same with kidneys.


Walmart had it the other day when I was there, I was really surprised, tongue that is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had the same thought about Gracie; it is short but at least still pretty thick. Oh well at least she comes and goes out at will so not too worried. Alice will need to have her sweater put on since she is even shorter and not nearly as thick a fur.


 :sm04: Ryssa is so long, she's over heating, she gets groomed next Wed, thank goodness, today we are to be 57f, Gizmo is fine hot or cold most of the time, if it's going to be really cold though, I make him wear his coat when he goes out, he does NOT like it when I put it on him, but once outside, he runs and plays as if to say "oh, this is much better". lol Just like children. Bailey has hardly any hair, she has a velour jogging suit with 4 legs so her little legs even stay warm. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I frogged the heel on the infamous sock I'm working on and tried the heel on your workshop Darowil. Looked great until I was so tired I dropped a stitch and by the time I noticed it had trouble picking it up. So frogged back again but WILL be doing your pattern again.
> Should have done it to start with; have now printed out all your pdfs from the workshop. You really did an excellent job with that class!


She really did, I use her heel section quite a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DS gets very touchy. Takes very little to set him off. Though I will say that he's been better the last few months.


Good it's getting better.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Desert joy i love hiking books! What was the title?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Desert joy i love hiking books! What was the title?


Hello, good to see you. Hope 2019 is starting out well for you.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie im not even close to keeping up but it seems like youre really going yhrough some thing's with your neighbors I sure hope you get some help soon sorry for you and Ringo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Only on line. Look every now and then. If wearing clogs you should add something into the heels as that shows well.


Im going to put a heart on the heel of my valentine socks , or at least im going to try , in my head it seems simple enough to do ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im going to put a heart on the heel of my valentine socks , or at least im going to try , in my head it seems simple enough to do ????


I have seen a pattern just like that. I keep thinking that is the one I should make, but I never do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jinx said:


> I have seen a pattern just like that. I keep thinking that is the one I should make, but I never do.


Im going to use a heel flap so I thought the small heart chart I have should be fairly simple to add


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im going to use a heel flap so I thought the small heart chart I have should be fairly simple to add


That would be "so you"!

Four more showing requests just came in within 10 minutes. My nerves!? But, it's a good nervousness if there is such a thing. The opposite with no viewings would be much much worse.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what their problem was?
> Back in the day when I still used cheques, I often had to post date them, to a time when I knew the money would be in the account. I did organise an overdraft at one point, but found that a bit expensive. Most of my adult life, every cent has mattered.


Every cent matters to me also as we have always had just enough I am just the caretaker as all my possessions belong to God.
Never post dated any checks, except if I was putting it in a package for birthday or Christmas. Then it had the date of the occasion. Now I write checks early an have them make sure that a gift is on time from Meme` and Papa.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be "so you"!
> 
> Four more showing requests just came in within 10 minutes. My nerves!? But, it's a good nervousness if there is such a thing. The opposite with no viewings would be much much worse.


Wow you are getting busy wonder if they have waited to get christmas over and done with before starting to look , hope there is someone in these viewers who falls instantly in love with your house


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what their problem was?
> Back in the day when I still used cheques, I often had to post date them, to a time when I knew the money would be in the account. I did organise an overdraft at one point, but found that a bit expensive. Most of my adult life, every cent has mattered.


Post dating checks is illegal and very punishable by law. It may even be a felony. I learned this at the Bank this morning. Not that I do it. . . It is called "Kiting".
My situation was quite different My accounts are all in the same bank and the bank made the mistakes which shut my CC down. They will absorb any penalties, as it was not I that did it. Until it is fixed. . . tomorrow??? I have another CC to use. Tuesday everything will be set up again to auto pay.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what their problem was?
> Back in the day when I still used cheques, I often had to post date them, to a time when I knew the money would be in the account. I did organise an overdraft at one point, but found that a bit expensive. Most of my adult life, every cent has mattered.


They are not your friendly local bank any more (Mostly) They want my business, so they accommodate me. There are many more banks in town who are trying for my business. :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow you are getting busy wonder if they have waited to get christmas over and done with before starting to look , hope there is someone in these viewers who falls instantly in love with your house


I think that's true, but also true that the house was off the market during the two failed transactions.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sassafras* I have started compiling the list of User Names with Given Names that you asked me to make. It is going to take quite a long time- but wanted you to know I have started it, I have a new file for it!


I trust you will be sending the list by PM or email. There may be some who don't want their given name published for any one to read.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here they make a steak and kidney pie which in my eyes is discusting as Ive tasted it once and have no intentions of ever tasting it again , but steak and kidney does seem to be popular here


Love steak and kidney pie. I even put kidney in a beef stew.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy! What could be wrong with post dated cheque's. They sure like to make it difficult it seems


Ha! You should've heard Alan explode on the phone when I told him what I had to do he was so angry, lol! Then he apologized to me which wasn't necessary as he was just venting and felt bad for me.
It's all sorted for 8 or 10 weeks and i'll Know what to do next time. I will truly be happy when this is all behind me.

Did I say that earlier, yep I bet I've been saying that for several months now. ????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I can tell David's home, the Loony Tunes are on, Bugs just made the Tasmanian Devil a Wild Turkey something... It go boom in tummy. :sm16: :sm23: At least it isn't news or a reality show, usually it's one of the car shows or the picker one. I need to change it to I dream of Jeanie and Bewitched. :sm04:


Wouldn't we all just like to be able to twinkle our nose and whoosh, lol! ????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that it was easily sorted out though.


????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha! You should've heard Alan explode on the phone when I told him what I had to do he was so angry, lol! Then he apologized to me which wasn't necessary as he was just venting and felt bad for me.
> It's all sorted for 8 or 10 weeks and i'll Know what to do next time. I will truly be happy when this is all behind me.
> 
> Did I say that earlier, yep I bet I've been saying that for several months now. ????????????


Oh boy you sure are having dramas regarding home and finances, keep on trucking and eventually you will get to the end of this difficult journey. 
Feel free to vent away your frustrations with it, it helps lighten the load.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> I am sorry but i truly don't understand. What i asked Julie was if she would do, or perhaps had, a list of our avatar and given names. She seems so knowledgeable about this and i am so bad at it. But if it is a problem i apologize. I was thinking it would be lovely for those of us with aging memories or for newcomers who can get confused about monikers. I certainly did not mean to cause harm. Certainly this would not include anyone's email, address, phone number.


Don't worry Julie understands what you meant for sure, besides it. Would be a help for us oldies and we wouldn't pass onto anyone else. But of course Julie's call.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love steak and kidney pie. I even put kidney in a beef stew.


I like it done that way too, it gives really good flavour and the texture when slow cooked is easy to eat. 
That is the only offal I can manage. Kidneys with bacon is nice too. Needing breakfast lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be "so you"!
> 
> Four more showing requests just came in within 10 minutes. My nerves!? But, it's a good nervousness if there is such a thing. The opposite with no viewings would be much much worse.


Wonderful, send some of the viewers my way, lol! Mines off the market till the middle of February then I'll probably list it again.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Don't worry Julie understands what you meant for sure, besides it. Would be a help for us oldies and we wouldn't pass onto anyone else. But of course Julie's call.


As one who has been ''outed'' by the nefarious ones on KP, it would be best to PM the list. They are diabolical in their nastiness, even to the point of asking for people to PM info on those they have chosen to attack.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm staying out of the kitchen for a while, David is in there trying to check the continuity of the electronic igniter for the oven, my thoughts are that if the stove works, the igniter is probably fine, but what do I know, and I guess there could be 2 separate igniters for the stove and oven. Needless to say, he's back there mumbling. :sm09: 
He really doesn't enjoy home repairs, I could have had the repairman come and tell me what the issue is for the same amount I paid for the multimeter, lol, oh well. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My husband used to cook tripe too and I always had to leave the house because of the smell! His father liked fried pork brains--eww. I do understand growing up poor and all, but sometimes I would rather just be hungry!


Right? lol
My mom sad that her mom used to put powdered calf brains on her scrambled eggs, mom thought it was gross, but then my mom did eat those pickled pigs feet that Hormel puts out in the grocery stores. :sm16: So what quantifies as gross? :sm23:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think that's true, but also true that the house was off the market during the two failed transactions.


I'd never take the house off the market until the offer is 100% done, then they can't back out or if they do they forfeit their deposit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, I hope the sale goes through this time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yup! But it does add to my cookie collection in the freezer! She's very sweet. A transplant from California- moved here after her DH passed. I gather she was his caregiver for many years. We have lots of Cali transplants! My future dil kept asking why more people from Cali didn't move out here! The weather is great, the home prices superb and there's lots of room! Lol....I know she'd move in a heartbeat if she could. But her ex lives there so for the kids sakes she has to stay at least until they're old enough.


 :sm04:

It is hard when there are kids in the mix, to move away, especially if the dad is a good dad that spends time with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You rather than me! Comforting things like deer intent on suicide! Or in your case antelope! I've bad night vision so am usually freaked out. I'm always asking DH if he can see! He always answers yes, though I've noticed as he gets older he prefers not to drive in the dark. Can't always avoid it, but we do try to stick to daylight hours.


We don't see to many antelope getting hit, mostly deer, deer are not the most intelligent species on the planet for sure. Usually they are bedded down when it's fully dark, dawn and dusk are the worst here and in Texas for them on the roads, but in places with lots of lights we do see them a bit more, I think it disrupts their clock.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????that really is how the Hallmark movies go. Although I'll take almost anything over the news channels & their incessant politics ????


RookieRetiree said:


> He and DH would get along great. Car shows (there have to be at least 10 different ones) and the Picker or Salvage/Storage shows.
> 
> DGS mentioned it while here that at least he didn't have to watch Hallmark movies where the plot is "girl is sad, girl meets boy and girl is happy, boy screws up and girl is unhappy again, boy admits he's a jerk and buys flowers and girl is happy again, REPEAT!" For almost ten, he's very observant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning! I have all my little daily chores done and I'm enjoying a cuppa, as Sam says. My neighbor called and asked if I wanted to take a drive today to an outlet mall that's about 40 miles away. There's not one thing I need but it will be fun to go along for the ride. Tomorrow I see the chiropractor again and then will have lunch with a dear friend I've not seen for a while. Her husband went through cancer treatment last year and he won his battle...hooray!!! Now that things are getting back to normal, she wants to get together. She and I like to craft together. It will be fun to hear about what she's made. We may even sneak in a "look around" at the local yarn shop :sm02:


Sounds like a really fun two days you have planned.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. We heard back already and they want to negotiate further and want to see the house again this afternoon. I hope they schedule it the same time as the other viewers. It's too suspenseful!


A second look is promising, and your idea of the folder was a great one, so that the realtor was able to lay it all out in one place. 
Keeping everything figuratively crossed. :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Oh boy you sure are having dramas regarding home and finances, keep on trucking and eventually you will get to the end of this difficult journey.
> Feel free to vent away your frustrations with it, it helps lighten the load.


Thanks Fan. Believe me I could write a book from all the experiences I've in countered through this journey.

At times I get angry, times I wonder if I'm so dumb that they don't understand me, but I'm plodding along and must say I'm more relaxed these past couple of weeks than I've been in a long time.

I was watching a documentary a few weeks back and have been following his suggestions to a degree, lol! It was about death and the emotions some of us go through, he was brilliant I must say and I've become much more relaxed, lol!

I've placed salt in small containers around the 2 rooms where I always felt depressed in. Perhaps it's mind over matter but I don't feel that negative energy in these rooms anymore.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Both sound gross to me


Poledra65 said:


> Right? lol
> My mom sad that her mom used to put powdered calf brains on her scrambled eggs, mom thought it was gross, but then my mom did eat those pickled pigs feet that Hormel puts out in the grocery stores. :sm16: So what quantifies as gross? :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He and DH would get along great. Car shows (there have to be at least 10 different ones) and the Picker or Salvage/Storage shows.
> 
> DGS mentioned it while here that at least he didn't have to watch Hallmark movies where the plot is "girl is sad, girl meets boy and girl is happy, boy screws up and girl is unhappy again, boy admits he's a jerk and buys flowers and girl is happy again, REPEAT!" For almost ten, he's very observant.


Lol! Yes they would.

LOLOLOL!!! :sm23: That's tooo funny!!! Yes, he is, I thinks it's to do with being raised mainly by women, my poor DS felt the same way, he still knows Thoroughly Modern Millie and other old movies by the opening credits. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be "so you"!
> 
> Four more showing requests just came in within 10 minutes. My nerves!? But, it's a good nervousness if there is such a thing. The opposite with no viewings would be much much worse.


OOOH! Maybe you'll get a bidding war, that would be fabulous!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????????


Poledra65 said:


> OOOH! Maybe you'll get a bidding war, that would be fabulous!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Wouldn't we all just like to be able to twinkle our nose and whoosh, lol! ????????????


Oh YES it would!!! :sm04: 
I keep trying to twitch but it doesn't seem to work the way it does for Samantha and Tabitha, I think the older I get though, the more I'd be like Endora. :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Wonderful, send some of the viewers my way, lol! Mines off the market till the middle of February then I'll probably list it again.


Looks like the market is getting very active at the moment. Hope the middle of February is the same for you. Good luck.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I'm staying out of the kitchen for a while, David is in there trying to check the continuity of the electronic igniter for the oven, my thoughts are that if the stove works, the igniter is probably fine, but what do I know, and I guess there could be 2 separate igniters for the stove and oven. Needless to say, he's back there mumbling. :sm09:
> He really doesn't enjoy home repairs, I could have had the repairman come and tell me what the issue is for the same amount I paid for the multimeter, lol, oh well. :sm16:


Well David is putting the oven back together, the diagnosis is that it is the igniter for the oven, so I just have to order the right one and then he can fix it, part of me doesn't want it fixed and to just buy a new one, but on the other hand, a $30-50 fix is much better, so I vote for fixing. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Both sound gross to me


I don't disagree with you. :sm04:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> As one who has been ''outed'' by the nefarious ones on KP, it would be best to PM the list. They are diabolical in their nastiness, even to the point of asking for people to PM info on those they have chosen to attack.


They have no bottom to how low they will go. That others take part in the nastiness by sending such info (and they have)is very disappointing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks Fan. Believe me I could write a book from all the experiences I've in countered through this journey.
> 
> At times I get angry, times I wonder if I'm so dumb that they don't understand me, but I'm plodding along and must say I'm more relaxed these past couple of weeks than I've been in a long time.
> 
> ...


I understand that, doing little rituals is a good way to release sad energy and make you feel better. So pleased you are feeling better when going into the rooms.
It is the very last thing you can do for your daughter and letting go. Hugs.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be "so you"!
> 
> Four more showing requests just came in within 10 minutes. My nerves!? But, it's a good nervousness if there is such a thing. The opposite with no viewings would be much much worse.


Yikes! What's making the market so hot all of a sudden?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Desert joy i love hiking books! What was the title?


Old Lady on the Trail by Mary Davidson, she hiked all 3 major trails in sections, more doable! I love hiking books too! Grandma Gatewood's walk by Ben Montgomery also good, she did Appalachian Trail all at once!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And what happens if you wait for 5 years by which time the car seats are likely no longer up to standard? I understand a car seat and basic items so you can take the child at short notice. But both cars? Living with safety latches before you even have a baby who isn't going to be getting into anything anyway for a number of months. Or isn't the wait long once on the list?


They had home inspection from the beginning. Everything had to be in place, ready to go at a moment's notice. I don't understand why both cars, but I suppose they had to show readiness in All things, including dad's car. They were called on VERY short notice for the baby.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yikes! What's making the market so hot all of a sudden?


After the holidays, fear that interest rates are rising.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is 32 now at 7: 22 a.m. and is supposed to get to 30; back down in the upper 20's by morning.


 :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's the only way I will eat peanuts!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> After the holidays, fear that interest rates are rising.


Possibly the govt issues also, do you think?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Latest re my car, now upto $7000, ooow! won’t be finished until Tuesday as more problems discovered.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. We heard back already and they want to negotiate further and want to see the house again this afternoon. I hope they schedule it the same time as the other viewers. It's too suspenseful!


Fingers crossed! It might be good if all viewing are scheduled at the same time. Might be the incentive needed for the ones with the offer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good it's getting better.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be "so you"!
> 
> Four more showing requests just came in within 10 minutes. My nerves!? But, it's a good nervousness if there is such a thing. The opposite with no viewings would be much much worse.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Right? lol
> My mom sad that her mom used to put powdered calf brains on her scrambled eggs, mom thought it was gross, but then my mom did eat those pickled pigs feet that Hormel puts out in the grocery stores. :sm16: So what quantifies as gross? :sm23:


My late MIL made pickled pigs feet from scratch! Yuck.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a question re this baby jacket....a plain ss knit top down. Decided a bit too plain so finished off the hem with ribbed eyelet. Now am wondering if I should just knit a couple of rows to finish or should I knit a ribbing to match the neckline? I’m pretty sure it won’t roll as is, so that’s not an issue. Just want to make it look balanced. What think ye?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Latest re my car, now upto $7000, ooow! won't be finished until Tuesday as more problems discovered.


Ouch your poor wallet.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????oMG, it better work for a long time after that 


Fan said:


> Latest re my car, now upto $7000, ooow! won't be finished until Tuesday as more problems discovered.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Latest re my car, now upto $7000, ooow! won't be finished until Tuesday as more problems discovered.


 :sm06: Oh wow!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My late MIL made pickled pigs feet from scratch! Yuck.


 :sm06: That does not sounds like a fun job, yuck for sure.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Latest re my car, now upto $7000, ooow! won't be finished until Tuesday as more problems discovered.


Ouch!!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Im going to put a heart on the heel of my valentine socks , or at least im going to try , in my head it seems simple enough to do ????


Go for it. Then it will be there whether it shows or not. We all need reminders of love. The idea warms my heart. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> I trust you will be sending the list by PM or email. There may be some who don't want their given name published for any one to read.


That would be me. I would love a list by PM or e-mail but not public. If that can't be worked out please leave me off your list. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Re the car, it will be good as new when finished, the car repair place does a great job, hubby deals with them a lot and knows them well. 
It has 82,000kms on the clock so needed a good servicing. But still a big ouch!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Latest re my car, now upto $7000, ooow! won't be finished until Tuesday as more problems discovered.


Would you be better off to start again???
I don't know what year or what problems. . . is this going to fix it or is this the beginning of more to come?
:sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

The manager of a new Care Co. came this afternoon. . . can only do 5 days a week. No holidays, no weekends, no during snow storm. etc., but want his full 28 hours per week allowed to happen on their shift during 5 days. (?????) They need to find a caregiver that can do this. No extra workers available now, pretty sure she can find someone who will be perfect. Four family members all make their living off this company.(none of the family members have been caregivers, but have raised kids.) DH was alert the entire time and taking it all in.
Found someone that will either take me to Hospital 2.5 hours away for surgery or take care of DH overnight night of surgery. Still need more help so placing feelers out. I know that God will provide. DS will drive me home from hospital on 16th of February. 
I finally figured out how to move on with the socks that I am knitting. I am now working on 2 foot parts simultaneously.One is ready for toe. Now to catch up. Just not much get up and go after fasting last night and bloodletting today. Hi Ho, Hi Ho, off to knitting I go, right after a lite supper. (big meal was at noon)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Would you be better off to start again???
> I don't know what year or what problems. . . is this going to fix it or is this the beginning of more to come?
> :sm02:


It is 2009 Z4 BMW. Once it is fixed it will be all ok for a longtime, I have been informed by those in the know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I have a very happy hubby, part of his Christmas present was that I would take his truck over to the auto shop and have them do the timing chain on it, so I dropped it off on Wed, they called today and we went and picked it up, the timing chain was fine, but the gear in the distributor was on wrong, so it was $170+ tax to pick it up, he said it runs better now than when he bought it. lol So he's almost giddy, he hasn't been able to do any real driving in it for the last 7 yrs as it needed work, now it just needs the back window,ball joints(he can do that himself) new tires, and the alignment, then just door handles and other cosmetic things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

For those of us in the US, $7000NZ is $4747.61US, I was curious so looked it up. That's still a huge ouch, but considering the vehicle and that all parts have to be shipped in, it's much more reasonable I imagine, than purchasing a newer vehicle.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I have a very happy hubby, part of his Christmas present was that I would take his truck over to the auto shop and have them do the timing chain on it, so I dropped it off on Wed, they called today and we went and picked it up, the timing chain was fine, but the gear in the distributor was on wrong, so it was $170+ tax to pick it up, he said it runs better now than when he bought it. lol So he's almost giddy, he hasn't been able to do any real driving in it for the last 7 yrs as it needed work, now it just needs the back window,ball joints(he can do that himself) new tires, and the alignment, then just door handles and other cosmetic things.


That sounds like what is needing to be done on mine. The list is growing bigger each day, gearbox, oil,leaks, battery, filters, ya da ya da! 
But this is minor compared to the dollars hubbys cars rack up. Need to get back to work, to earn some more income. Might buy an extra Lotto ticket on weekend!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> For those of us in the US, $7000NZ is $4747.61US, I was curious so looked it up. That's still a huge ouch, but considering the vehicle and that all parts have to be shipped in, it's much more reasonable I imagine, than purchasing a newer vehicle.


Yes it is a lot in our money, also parts need to be sent from overseas which adds to cost. It cost $27,000 NZ when we bought it a year ago almost. 
A brand new one would be over $100,000 which we can't justify.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That sounds like what is needing to be done on mine. The list is growing bigger each day, gearbox, oil,leaks, battery, filters, ya da ya da!
> But this is minor compared to the dollars hubbys cars rack up. Need to get back to work, to earn some more income. Might buy an extra Lotto ticket on weekend!


Goodness, and you don't even drive it hard. lol
No, I don't imagine it even equals a quarter of what dh racks up in a year on his racing car. :sm09: 
What's the use of life, if you can't enjoy what you enjoy? :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, and you don't even drive it hard. lol
> No, I don't imagine it even equals a quarter of what dh racks up in a year on his racing car. :sm09:
> What's the use of life, if you can't enjoy what you enjoy? :sm24:


You're spot on???? We are at an age where our hard years of work mean we can enjoy our lifestyle now. 
Hubby hints at taking it for a spin round the race circuit when fixed, but no way! He has his own toys lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it is a lot in our money, also parts need to be sent from overseas which adds to cost. It cost $27,000 NZ when we bought it a year ago almost.
> A brand new one would be over $100,000 which we can't justify.


Exactly, I posted the exchange rate, to put it into more perspective for those of us that don't have to worry about shipping everything in. Living on islands really raises the price of everything, when I moved from Kodiak to Texas, the price of a gallon of milk in Kodiak was $4.53, that was in 1998, so yah, anytime you live somewhere that everything has to be shipped in, you have extremely inflated prices to cover shipping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You're spot on???? We are at an age where our hard years of work mean we can enjoy our lifestyle now.
> Hubby hints at taking it for a spin round the race circuit when fixed, but no way! He has his own toys lol!


 :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Exactly, I posted the exchange rate, to put it into more perspective for those of us that don't have to worry about shipping everything in. Living on islands really raises the price of everything, when I moved from Kodiak to Texas, the price of a gallon of milk in Kodiak was $4.53, that was in 1998, so yah, anytime you live somewhere that everything has to be shipped in, you have extremely inflated prices to cover shipping.


Wow that's expensive. Being on islands at the bottom or top of the world does have its drawbacks for sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Parts are expensive here on European cars. I saw the list of what's needed and once it is done it will be good for a long time.


They're expensive here too. That's the reason I sold my Benz last year. I could see a repair of $2000 coming up and I had just spent $1000. Mine was a 1975 so lots of things were likely to need repair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Probably up north- where David is now. But I have heard that higher numbers and further south than usual. Swimming in our northern seas is not recommended. Salt water crocodiles and stinging jelly fish are both major risks.
> While sharks are also a risk they are not the same big problem that crocs and jelly fish are.
> And there have been a lot of drownings as well this year. Total of 48 between 1st December and 1st January (up from 31 same period last summer)- with 21 of them being in the ocean.
> In a 30 year research project 41 people were killed by sharks in Australia. So not a huge number. In fact the article I was looking at pointed out that in the last 11 years 26 people have been killed by sharks and 27 by bees, wasps or hornets. And there is a lot of talk of culling the sharks but talk of trying to increase bee numbers. :sm02:


I've never been a fan of swimming in the ocean. Our local lakes are just fine for me. Swimming in your neck of the woods is definitely not for me. There has been much talk about the declining bee population so I understand trying to increase them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not only that- the whole Pacific Ocean is being contaminated from the shoddy cover up of Radio Active waste in the Marshall Island when then US pulled out.


Awful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I
> 
> I would certainly be afraid to swim there. Here the biggest critter that might bite you is a blood sucker????. Is it true if you pee on a jellyfish sting the chemicals in your urine, the urea, I think, neutralize the toxins?
> 
> It sure seems weird to me so many react to bee/wasp stings so severely now days. I wonder if it's because of all the sprays on the plants because when I was young you never heard of that or peanut butter allergy either.


I have quite a picture in my mind of peeing on a sting. Of course, if you're a man, it's quite different. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I was just out with the dog, it's still snowing & blowing, if it keeps this up all night the roads may be nasty by morning


I hope it's not too bad for you. We had a bit overnight but nothing to worry about. The wind, though, was bitter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I picked up a 480gm tin of these the other day planning to take them for David's party Saturday- and I forgot them so I will just have to eat them. But I will try not to eat too many at once- not bad at not eating them until I have one and then I struggle to leave them and that goes on for a few days.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday was quite the day. Started the day with another offer on the house that could be promising. That was followed by two more viewings scheduled. These 3 things happened within 10 minutes!
> 
> We countered on the offer in the afternoon and now are in the waiting anxiously mode again.
> 
> In the evening, we went to DH's pension meeting. They want a 30-day notice of retirement date so if that's going to be 3/1, we'll need to start the process pretty soon. We're waiting to hear on the house in TN this week too.


I hope the third does the trick. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It could be sent in a PM and be secure though wouldn't it? Also, to take some of this daunting task off of Julie (if she wants some assistance) she could PM it to a few of us them post who has it and other could them send PM requests to one of those individuals to have it emailed to them. Just a thought; trying to be helpful NOT take this on. I would be willing to one who forwarded it on to others IF Julie were to want to do it that way. Love you Julie and thank you for doing all this collecting & sorting!


RookieRetiree said:


> With all the loonies nearby, please don't post that on here lest it be used for nefarious purposes. I think a private email exchange would be he best.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Latest re my car, now upto $7000, ooow! won't be finished until Tuesday as more problems discovered.


Oh my! That is like getting a new car. I expect it will run for many more miles at that cost. Is it because of the make and its fancier than the average car that it costs so much? Is it the emissions controls, or do you even have to have emissions inspections? Have you noticed problems in the areas needing upgrades or replacements so that you knew to take it in? Fortunately, my little car passed emissions and the little truck is now considered a vintage vehicle so exempt even though it is a diesel. It always passed before. Emissions testing for diesels was not required for several years, but just this year again required.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be "so you"!
> 
> Four more showing requests just came in within 10 minutes. My nerves!? But, it's a good nervousness if there is such a thing. The opposite with no viewings would be much much worse.


Wow! Perhaps people were just waiting for the holidays to be over to get serious about finding a new house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had a phone call yesterday morning about 9:30 AM it was the bank where my daughter has the mortgage on this house. The woman told me they couldn't accept the five post dated checks I had given them and that I had to make a bank draft out to cover the mortgage. I had hoped 2019 would start off to be a more relaxing year for myself, but it's all sorted out now so onwards and upwards is my motto.


There's nothing like making life difficult for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think that's true, but also true that the house was off the market during the two failed transactions.


Ah, and I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Right? lol
> My mom sad that her mom used to put powdered calf brains on her scrambled eggs, mom thought it was gross, but then my mom did eat those pickled pigs feet that Hormel puts out in the grocery stores. :sm16: So what quantifies as gross? :sm23:


All of that as far as I'm concerned! :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A friend of mine tried to do the post dated checks (several) for her mortgage once and had the same thing from the bank.


I wonder why. I used to give my hot water heater supplier a full year's supply of post-dated cheques.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Latest re my car, now upto $7000, ooow! won't be finished until Tuesday as more problems discovered.


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh my! That is like getting a new car. I expect it will run for many more miles at that cost. Is it because of the make and its fancier than the average car that it costs so much? Is it the emissions controls, or do you even have to have emissions inspections? Have you noticed problems in the areas needing upgrades or replacements so that you knew to take it in? Fortunately, my little car passed emissions and the little truck is now considered a vintage vehicle so exempt even though it is a diesel. It always passed before. Emissions testing for diesels was not required for several years, but just this year again required.


The parts are expensive to ship here from overseas. The main reason it went in for service was it needed a new battery, then on inspection the auto repair shop discovered a lot of other stuff needing fixing. Oil leaks, gearbox, filters. And on it went ouch!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning! I have all my little daily chores done and I'm enjoying a cuppa, as Sam says. My neighbor called and asked if I wanted to take a drive today to an outlet mall that's about 40 miles away. There's not one thing I need but it will be fun to go along for the ride. Tomorrow I see the chiropractor again and then will have lunch with a dear friend I've not seen for a while. Her husband went through cancer treatment last year and he won his battle...hooray!!! Now that things are getting back to normal, she wants to get together. She and I like to craft together. It will be fun to hear about what she's made. We may even sneak in a "look around" at the local yarn shop :sm02:


I hope you had a fun day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. We heard back already and they want to negotiate further and want to see the house again this afternoon. I hope they schedule it the same time as the other viewers. It's too suspenseful!


I hope you get two more offers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here they make a steak and kidney pie which in my eyes is discusting as Ive tasted it once and have no intentions of ever tasting it again , but steak and kidney does seem to be popular here


I always thought it was a British favourite. My MIL used to make steak and kidney pie and my DH hated it. He would always pick out the kidneys. I can't say I like kidney either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It could be sent in a PM and be secure though wouldn't it? Also, to take some of this daunting task off of Julie (if she wants some assistance) she could PM it to a few of us them post who has it and other could them send PM requests to one of those individuals to have it emailed to them. Just a thought; trying to be helpful NOT take this on. I would be willing to one who forwarded it on to others IF Julie were to want to do it that way. Love you Julie and thank you for doing all this collecting & sorting!


I have a computer software program, Grabit, which can capture screenshot text/photos which can then be copied into Excel and have other relevant data added. If an avatar changes, then it would be a quick swap out. Let me know if that would be helpful.

I apologize if my haste to add a warning about the nasties on KP was seen as being against the idea. I don't want any more of my friends to get attacked like Shirley was.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Exactly, I posted the exchange rate, to put it into more perspective for those of us that don't have to worry about shipping everything in. Living on islands really raises the price of everything, when I moved from Kodiak to Texas, the price of a gallon of milk in Kodiak was $4.53, that was in 1998, so yah, anytime you live somewhere that everything has to be shipped in, you have extremely inflated prices to cover shipping.


Even in the lower 48--we have been stunned by how much cheaper some foods are here than in NM--milk & cheese about half what we paid there, beef much cheaper, too. Living in the desert also means much has to be brought in, whereas here it can be grown so doesn't have too far to travel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am sorry but i truly don't understand. What i asked Julie was if she would do, or perhaps had, a list of our avatar and given names. She seems so knowledgeable about this and i am so bad at it. But if it is a problem i apologize. I was thinking it would be lovely for those of us with aging memories or for newcomers who can get confused about monikers. I certainly did not mean to cause harm. Certainly this would not include anyone's email, address, phone number.


I understood what you meant and it would be helpful to connect avatars with given names. I sometimes forget who's who. I have often thought I would write names in a notebook so I'd have them handy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be "so you"!
> 
> Four more showing requests just came in within 10 minutes. My nerves!? But, it's a good nervousness if there is such a thing. The opposite with no viewings would be much much worse.


Wow - it's either a feast or a famine. Surely one of these will fall in love with your home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Post dating checks is illegal and very punishable by law. It may even be a felony. I learned this at the Bank this morning. Not that I do it. . . It is called "Kiting".
> My situation was quite different My accounts are all in the same bank and the bank made the mistakes which shut my CC down. They will absorb any penalties, as it was not I that did it. Until it is fixed. . . tomorrow??? I have another CC to use. Tuesday everything will be set up again to auto pay.


From my understanding of kiting, it's when a cheque arrives at your bank and the teller sends it off to another bank to avoid having to withdraw the funds right away. In that way, the cheque could be in limbo for several days.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> It is 2009 Z4 BMW. Once it is fixed it will be all ok for a longtime, I have been informed by those in the know.


That is good. . .
Mine was a 14.5 year old Toyota Camry well taken care of with 150,000 miles and underbody starting to rust. Inside looked like new. Toyota should have gone twice that milage or more. Snow & salt seems to take its toll. We live where the mountains meet the sea and the skiers want the roads bare. State income comes from Tourists, so guess what???? 
BMW's probably hold their value more. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> As one who has been ''outed'' by the nefarious ones on KP, it would be best to PM the list. They are diabolical in their nastiness, even to the point of asking for people to PM info on those they have chosen to attack.


Yes, I saw that post. What depressing lives they must lead.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness; that ought to be so cute! If anyone can work out how to do this I imagine it will be you Sonja. Looking forward to seeing it already!


Swedenme said:


> Im going to put a heart on the heel of my valentine socks , or at least im going to try , in my head it seems simple enough to do ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That is good. . .
> Mine was a 14.5 year old Toyota Camry well taken care of with 150,000 miles and underbody starting to rust. Inside looked like new. Toyota should have gone twice that milage or more. Snow & salt seems to take its toll. We live where the mountains meet the sea and the skiers want the roads bare. State income comes from Tourists, so guess what????
> BMW's probably hold their value more. :sm02:


Can understand how salt would cause rust issues. Although bmw cars are pricey they are very well made and last well. I don't do high mileage so once it's fixed all should be good for a lot more driving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Latest re my car, now upto $7000, ooow! won't be finished until Tuesday as more problems discovered.


Oh, Fan, that is shocking. Is it because they are getting original parts?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My late MIL made pickled pigs feet from scratch! Yuck.


My mom used to make jellied pickled pig's feet. I hated it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I learn so much on this site. I saw earlier the term offal meat mentioned and thought someone had not spelled "awful" correctly. 
Just saw it again and decided to google the term. I had never heard it before! Love learning new stuff.


Fan said:


> I like it done that way too, it gives really good flavour and the texture when slow cooked is easy to eat.
> That is the only offal I can manage. Kidneys with bacon is nice too. Needing breakfast lol!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It could be sent in a PM and be secure though wouldn't it? Also, to take some of this daunting task off of Julie (if she wants some assistance) she could PM it to a few of us them post who has it and other could them send PM requests to one of those individuals to have it emailed to them. Just a thought; trying to be helpful NOT take this on. I would be willing to one who forwarded it on to others IF Julie were to want to do it that way. Love you Julie and thank you for doing all this collecting & sorting!


It is a mammoth job. I'm sure Julie wouldn't put on line publicly. And besides, isn't it basically info anyone can get should they so desire? From what I gather, just avatar, real name location and birthdate. Avatar and birthdate and location are available to anyone, and just reading through posts could see the persons name. But don't want to belabor this. I trust you Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It is 2009 Z4 BMW. Once it is fixed it will be all ok for a longtime, I have been informed by those in the know.


Will they give you a warranty for all the repairs?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Can understand how salt would cause rust issues. Although bmw cars are pricey they are very well made and last well. I don't do high mileage so once it's fixed all should be good for a lot more driving.


My new car bought on Sept 8th 2018, only has 1300 miles. Most of it was going to DRs 1 to 2 hours away. I only drive around town. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I learn so much on this site. I saw earlier the term offal meat mentioned and thought someone had not spelled "awful" correctly.
> Just saw it again and decided to google the term. I had never heard it before! Love learning new stuff.


The term Offal does lend itself to puns! Yes we learn some great things on here, even some knitting lol!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I learn so much on this site. I saw earlier the term offal meat mentioned and thought someone had not spelled "awful" correctly.
> Just saw it again and decided to google the term. I had never heard it before! Love learning new stuff.


That word does make you feel the food is unappetizing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Yippee - I'm caught up. Have to check on my bone broth. Back later.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, Fan, that is shocking. Is it because they are getting original parts?


Not exactly, parts are expensive because of shipping from overseas etc.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> From my understanding of kiting, it's when a cheque arrives at your bank and the teller sends it off to another bank to avoid having to withdraw the funds right away. In that way, the cheque could be in limbo for several days.


I guess it has several meanings. One worker said he "kited" my money(deposit) on another account. Which meant, my down payment paid off someone else's bill so that he could continue to charge for my account. He claimed to be "Christian" (NOT) he was a scoundrel of the worst sort, preying on older people. I saw the notice for court, where he was being summoned through the local newspaper. I hope that they stopped him in his tracks. (if they could find him)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I learn so much on this site. I saw earlier the term offal meat mentioned and thought someone had not spelled "awful" correctly.
> Just saw it again and decided to google the term. I had never heard it before! Love learning new stuff.


I agree with you. I learn a lot more than knitting on this forum. I just researched post dating checking. What I found on Google is that checks can be cashed before the date written on them. Also a check can be cashed even if it does not have a date. 
I often think rules that seem ridiculous to us are in place because others are not honest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I both have to have some dental work done. I just have 2 tiny cavaties from 40-50 years ago need replacing but DH has an abscess and needs a possible root canal. For some reason (will go in again tomorrow and ask) our dentist no longer does root canals on senior citizens and is sending him to an endodontist. Of course the one he wrote the referral to isn't in our dental plan's network so I'm taking him the names of the 3 that are closest to us and have him re-do the referral. Dagnabit, insurance only will cover 50% so I'll need to also talk to them about payment options. Our dentist said that he would encourage DH to go ahead and get it done now though before it starts causing pain. 

While hygenist was cleaning my teeth we were talking about cooking and I mentioned the pavlova. She got so excite because she is reading some series that is set in Australia and they kept mentioning how wonderful some character's pavlova was. Anyway, I decided to treat the staff there and tonight I started making another pavlova. Instead of making just one large one I split the meringue and have two medium size ones so I'll have one for here and one to take by the dentist office. I'm also thinking of taking the one for here to my knitting group tomorrow. Haven't decided yet. Tomorrow at our meeting some of the ladies have asked me to show them how to make the Scandinavian Stars I made at Christmas so I've put together a handout and am getting the needed fabric strips ready so anyone that wants to learn will be able to make one and have directions to take home. 

I've really been in a cooking/baking mood lately. I also split a large pork tenderloin in half this afternoon. Cooked one half of it in the small crock pot with sauerkraut and with the other have made up 4 thick stuffed pork tenderloin "pockets" (like stuffed pork chops). Baked them then when cooled wrapped them up really well, put in freezer bags and have them now ready in the freezer for a quick meal. I'm feeling very "June Cleaver"-ish.....LOL (If you don't know who I mean she was the mother on the tv show Leave it to Beaver.
Either that or Betty Crocker!

Okay, I've got to go get those fabric strips cut; sure won't cut themselves! Oh yes, Gracie did well getting spayed. She was NOT pregnant but was still in heat so they had to use staples to close her up. I'll have to take her back in in 10-14 days to have them removed. Poor baby is so groggy tonight. 
TTYL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow that's expensive. Being on islands at the bottom or top of the world does have its drawbacks for sure.


So true!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have quite a picture in my mind of peeing on a sting. Of course, if you're a man, it's quite different. :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> All of that as far as I'm concerned! :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Even in the lower 48--we have been stunned by how much cheaper some foods are here than in NM--milk & cheese about half what we paid there, beef much cheaper, too. Living in the desert also means much has to be brought in, whereas here it can be grown so doesn't have too far to travel.


That's true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I both have to have some dental work done. I just have 2 tiny cavaties from 40-50 years ago need replacing but DH has an abscess and needs a possible root canal. For some reason (will go in again tomorrow and ask) our dentist no longer does root canals on senior citizens and is sending him to an endodontist. Of course the one he wrote the referral to isn't in our dental plan's network so I'm taking him the names of the 3 that are closest to us and have him re-do the referral. Dagnabit, insurance only will cover 50% so I'll need to also talk to them about payment options. Our dentist said that he would encourage DH to go ahead and get it done now though before it starts causing pain.
> 
> While hygenist was cleaning my teeth we were talking about cooking and I mentioned the pavlova. She got so excite because she is reading some series that is set in Australia and they kept mentioning how wonderful some character's pavlova was. Anyway, I decided to treat the staff there and tonight I started making another pavlova. Instead of making just one large one I split the meringue and have two medium size ones so I'll have one for here and one to take by the dentist office. I'm also thinking of taking the one for here to my knitting group tomorrow. Haven't decided yet. Tomorrow at our meeting some of the ladies have asked me to show them how to make the Scandinavian Stars I made at Christmas so I've put together a handout and am getting the needed fabric strips ready so anyone that wants to learn will be able to make one and have directions to take home.
> 
> ...


Yuck on the dental work, but good to get it done. 
Yay on Gracie, she probably feels like she's been rode hard and put up wet though. 
Lol! They'll love the pavlova's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Have I said lately that I love the little toaster oven that I got? I made the chocolate cake for dessert tonight and tomorrow night, and cottage pie for dinner tonight. The cottage pie(I added cheese) came out so pretty and golden, and the cake, oh my, the best I've ever made I think, so chocolaty and fudgy and the frosting is just so yummy, only need a small piece, it's so rich. Now I'm going to gather the laundry and run to the laundromat and get it washed and dried so that I don't have to worry about it. 
Oh! Marla got a call today for an appointment in Cheyenne tomorrow for her CT, they had a cancelation so were able to get her in, I'll go with her. 
Be back later, see you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I frogged the heel on the infamous sock I'm working on and tried the heel on your workshop Darowil. Looked great until I was so tired I dropped a stitch and by the time I noticed it had trouble picking it up. So frogged back again but WILL be doing your pattern again.
> Should have done it to start with; have now printed out all your pdfs from the workshop. You really did an excellent job with that class!


Thanks Gwen.
After many tries I have decided that other for just a tink of a row or two the only way to handle a mistake is to frog. It is only the heel and the time spent trying to sort out the wraps etc is so long that quicker to frog. And becuase it is worked flat just undo until it won't go any further and pick up the heel stitches again. Leave the instep stitches on hold as you frog or you will end up frogging the isntep as well when you get to the end.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do a Christmas in July tree.


Could do- but the community centre we are a part of do things for Christmas so I thought it would be good to have on display with all the other Christmas decorations.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. We heard back already and they want to negotiate further and want to see the house again this afternoon. I hope they schedule it the same time as the other viewers. It's too suspenseful!


And that way if each knows others interested may make them a bit more willing to try to hold out too long. I assume that until you have an agreement you can negotiate with more than one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here they make a steak and kidney pie which in my eyes is discusting as Ive tasted it once and have no intentions of ever tasting it again , but steak and kidney does seem to be popular here


They are popular aren't they? Did somehow end with one once over there. I don't like the taste or texture of kidneys. If the taste is mixed in to the pie meat it is OK but not the lumps of it. 
David likes all this stuff but I don't. Occasionally he will get Lamb's Fry when we are out- usually on a Seniors Menu so I order that and He orders something for me. Mum doesn't like any of these types of food either so we never had them as kids.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And that way if each knows others interested may make them a bit more willing to try to hold out too long. I assume that until you have an agreement you can negotiate with more than one.


Yes, we also got two more viewings after the last comment. We have 6 from today through Sunday so we'll drag out the negotiations and the realtor will let the rest of them know that someone has an offer already on the table.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Aaarrgh! I am waay behind on page 54 and so have about 70 pages for catch up. :sm06: 

The weather has been so nice I have kept busy and in the evenings have either visited or had visitors the last couple of nights. 

So I have a cuppa now at 1.30pm and will try and skim through to see what's been happening. :sm11:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

OMG you guys are up to 120.....I think I read the last page at about 50 or60. I am in trouble!!!
Happy Days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Seems like a big expense for so few miles.


Fan said:


> Re the car, it will be good as new when finished, the car repair place does a great job, hubby deals with them a lot and knows them well.
> It has 82,000kms on the clock so needed a good servicing. But still a big ouch!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think you will need someone to keep your DH for more than overnight when you get your surgery. I hope you have success.



Pearls Girls said:


> The manager of a new Care Co. came this afternoon. . . can only do 5 days a week. No holidays, no weekends, no during snow storm. etc., but want his full 28 hours per week allowed to happen on their shift during 5 days. (?????) They need to find a caregiver that can do this. No extra workers available now, pretty sure she can find someone who will be perfect. Four family members all make their living off this company.(none of the family members have been caregivers, but have raised kids.) DH was alert the entire time and taking it all in.
> Found someone that will either take me to Hospital 2.5 hours away for surgery or take care of DH overnight night of surgery. Still need more help so placing feelers out. I know that God will provide. DS will drive me home from hospital on 16th of February.
> I finally figured out how to move on with the socks that I am knitting. I am now working on 2 foot parts simultaneously.One is ready for toe. Now to catch up. Just not much get up and go after fasting last night and bloodletting today. Hi Ho, Hi Ho, off to knitting I go, right after a lite supper. (big meal was at noon)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to mention that at the rheumatologist today he said he wasn't surprised I was having such pain issues; joints more swollen then they have been in more than 9 months. He's concerned that we may need to change my meds yet he really prefers to keep me on the Orencia injections being a cancer survivor. So, for now he is putting me on 20 days decreasing dosage of prednisone and has me coming back in in 2 months instead of the usual 4-6 months. He said sometimes having had to go off the Orencia when I had surgery last May for awhile it is difficult getting it kickstarted again thus the reason for the prednisone. If that doesn't work then he will switch me to Embril (another injectable medication). Just hope it gets working and soon. Hate the pain but then again, I've seen folks much worse off so will be thankful for that.


I hope the prednisone gives you lots of relief and a good kickstart.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sure post dated cheque's are fine here. Especially for things like rent that come due monthly. Now with online banking I'm sure most do e transfers instead.



budasha said:


> From my understanding of kiting, it's when a cheque arrives at your bank and the teller sends it off to another bank to avoid having to withdraw the funds right away. In that way, the cheque could be in limbo for several days.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure post dated cheque's are fine here. Especially for things like rent that come due monthly. Now with online banking I'm sure most do e transfers instead.


Not at TDBank (Toronto Dominion)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My gran used to say, "Common sense is not common!"


Very good saying that is. I use it a lot. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, we also got two more viewings after the last comment. We have 6 from today through Sunday so we'll drag out the negotiations and the realtor will let the rest of them know that someone has an offer already on the table.


Oh awesome!!! More viewings will weed out those that aren't serious contenders.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Laundry's done and I have a glass of wine and now I can just veg. I did knit while at the laundromat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got lights again , and more patience , as what i thought was the problem yesterday but told what do I know turned out to be the problem , I refrained from saying I told you so , but apparently I didnt have to Husband could tell be the look on my face
> 
> And here is the Gruffalo hat finished, thank goodness I still want to throw it in the corner or preferably the bin as I'm not happy with it but the little boy loves it and has took it to nursery to show his teacher and friends . Started a hat for myself now and already been to the frog pond , as I had way to much confidence in what I had written down for the stitch pattern , turns out I had missed a second stitch out , so I've restarted and made the stitch pattern longer so anxiously waiting to see how that looks when I've done a few repeats


Oh wow it turned out great Sonja. :sm24: I bet all the other kids want one now... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to report: The chiropractor I visited literally stopped another on-coming headache and got my neck adjusted. My neck made so much noise on each side, even he had to laugh (think of cracking knuckles in multiples...like 5 on each side). He even got my lower back to move on both sides...something that is rare for me, indeed! I almost danced out of his office! I am to go back on Friday for him to see how things are doing, after his adjustment. I don't suppose the other chiropractor will be happy when the new one contacts her for my records but what is a person supposed to do? I was literally at my wits end. I won't lie, I was really sore last night at bedtime but I jumped out of bed this morning and cleaned both bathrooms, made another batch of the Artisan bread recipe (from last week's start-up post) and made myself a mug of coffee. I see light again (instead of the inside of a toilet bowl...from the headaches). Hooray!!!!!


 :sm24: Good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could do- but the community centre we are a part of do things for Christmas so I thought it would be good to have on display with all the other Christmas decorations.


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

MindyT said:


> OMG you guys are up to 120.....I think I read the last page at about 50 or60. I am in trouble!!!
> Happy Days.


Lol....We are a talkative bunch again....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, we also got two more viewings after the last comment. We have 6 from today through Sunday so we'll drag out the negotiations and the realtor will let the rest of them know that someone has an offer already on the table.


This is great!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Laundry's done and I have a glass of wine and now I can just veg. I did knit while at the laundromat.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Went to urgent care. No surprises really. Acute bronchitis with left lung sounding rattly and sinuses infection beginning. Lots of meds hope to be back on my game in a few days. Now to catch up


I hope the meds have you feeling better very soon. Take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yuk! Mom used to make head cheese too, my DH eats that but no thanks????



budasha said:


> My mom used to make jellied pickled pig's feet. I hated it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I both have to have some dental work done. I just have 2 tiny cavaties from 40-50 years ago need replacing but DH has an abscess and needs a possible root canal. For some reason (will go in again tomorrow and ask) our dentist no longer does root canals on senior citizens and is sending him to an endodontist. Of course the one he wrote the referral to isn't in our dental plan's network so I'm taking him the names of the 3 that are closest to us and have him re-do the referral. Dagnabit, insurance only will cover 50% so I'll need to also talk to them about payment options. Our dentist said that he would encourage DH to go ahead and get it done now though before it starts causing pain.
> 
> While hygenist was cleaning my teeth we were talking about cooking and I mentioned the pavlova. She got so excite because she is reading some series that is set in Australia and they kept mentioning how wonderful some character's pavlova was. Anyway, I decided to treat the staff there and tonight I started making another pavlova. Instead of making just one large one I split the meringue and have two medium size ones so I'll have one for here and one to take by the dentist office. I'm also thinking of taking the one for here to my knitting group tomorrow. Haven't decided yet. Tomorrow at our meeting some of the ladies have asked me to show them how to make the Scandinavian Stars I made at Christmas so I've put together a handout and am getting the needed fabric strips ready so anyone that wants to learn will be able to make one and have directions to take home.
> 
> ...


Gwen, poor Brantley, that abscess could cause lots of trouble I hope he can get it fixed up soon. I think most dental plans only pay 1/2 for things like that, unfortunately.
I'm curious, what did you stuff the pork pockets with? I like having meals I can grab in a hurry.
So nice of you to share pavlova with your friends. I have to make that one of these days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

With that many "lookers". Hopefully there will be a buyer in the bunch



RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, we also got two more viewings after the last comment. We have 6 from today through Sunday so we'll drag out the negotiations and the realtor will let the rest of them know that someone has an offer already on the table.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley came home today from "working" with his friend and said he just couldn't handle it. Says he didn't do anything he shouldn't have but was just exhausted; said he really missed his naps. Poor dear. Anyway, he said for the few hours and days he just wasn't going to do it and I am glad. He just had to try for himself to be convinced it was too soon yet. Thankful he isn't going to push himself too much.


Glad he at least knows he needs longer recovery before he does some work again. Take care Brantley.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well,the GKs have ended up staying again tonight . I’m not sure if GD will go to school tomorrow as she came home from school with a very sore throat, I’ll see how she feels in the morning. 
We are supposed to go to the mineral springs on Saturday & stay over. DHs cousin is turning 60 & we are going to celebrate her birthday. I’ve never been before but we are told it’s very nice.
I still had a slight headache this morning but it’s finally gone, thank goodness.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Already had 2 requests , I saw the little boys Nana who said his hat was a great hit at nursery when asked were he got it from his reply was my special friend made it for me , ????


Aww how gorgeous. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Still a few mistakes, but I'm pleased with them. I will see how warm the are today. It's 28F now with 22 mph winds. I woke up to snow, just enough to cover the ground.


They look great and cozy warm too. :sm24:

LOL. Its exactly 28 here also but celcius... stay warm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Spent most of yesterday clearing out at my uncle's house, it's going to take some time to get it organised, but we've fortunately got that time. So far I've got most of the kitchen sorted (just the cupboard with all the brushes, mops, washing powder, etc to clear) oh, and the cooker, fridge/freezer & washing machine to clean up - forgot about that! I'll go back up again on Saturday on my own (DH was with me last time and whilst he was a help, he lost interest very quickly and so we went home earlier than I would have on my own!) but I'll leave before it gets dark as I really don't like driving in the dark any more! :sm16:
> Got Luke here today tucked up on the sofa as he's not feeling well enough to go to school - running a bit of a temperature. Better go and get him some more Calpol. TTYL.


Aww feel better Luke. Great photo Kate, he sure is a cute kid. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You do not want to come in summer that is for sure. :sm06: Though at least we don't normally get much humidity.


But since I don't think I will be flying again- unlikely, whatever time of year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> If the list isn't too large, what about putting Birthday dates on there also.
> I'm assuming you're going to be emailing this to her.......


I'd actually thought I would just put it up as post- I don't think there will be anything on it- that one cannot find on KP anyway- but if anyone is concerned- certainly email or PM.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been getting Bad Gateway messages when I try to go in on Chrome, so I've had to go back to Internet Explorer, on page 107- been a busy day- starting with a Doctor's Appointment- (routine). Temperature in my bedroom is greater than 29*C so it is around 84F- I am trying not to use the fans, especially in the bedroom, because my toes get so cold. It is uncomfortable though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> With all the loonies nearby, please don't post that on here lest it be used for nefarious purposes. I think a private email exchange would be he best.


Right, good point Rookie- my first thought had just been to post it here, but with this in mind- would those who want a copy let me know, and whether email or by Pm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I don't think Julie would post the list on here, that's why I suggested if she knew the birthdates to add those to her list. I suggested this, as once she had the list completed I would be cheeky and ask her to email the list to me. ????????


I was forgetting about that element- but will definitely not put it up as an ordinary post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I've accidentally opened some but close once I sense their venom I close and move on as I have better things to do than reading their arguments.


Some of them are sheer vitriol, very suspect mental health.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never had kidney & no desire to, I just can't get past the idea????
> I can't say I've ever seen either of those in the store. Occasionally I used to see heart but haven't seen that in years either & when I did see it, the fools had cut it in 1/2 which I don't understand as many people stuff thrm


We get all sorts in our local supermarket- the Pacific Islanders in particular would be buying those sorts of delicious(?) items.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I learn so much on this site. I saw earlier the term offal meat mentioned and thought someone had not spelled "awful" correctly.
> Just saw it again and decided to google the term. I had never heard it before! Love learning new stuff.


They use the term Offal here , but in my eyes you were right with the word awful , I cannot eat any offal part at all , I think its a generation thing , Both mother and MIL would cook and eat lots of Offal


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I would prefer not to have either of those things about me on a public list--private email would be okay, however, and many of you are facebook friends as well.


 :sm24: Point takem


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, i am sorry. Please forget list. I would never have asked you to do list just for me. Thank you for trying. It seems we live in very sad times.


Joy- no worries I will PM it to you, as I don't have your email!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie im not even close to keeping up but it seems like youre really going yhrough some thing's with your neighbors I sure hope you get some help soon sorry for you and Ringo


Thank you so much!
I thought I had Bronx caught out for sure this afternoon- but he is still there- he is menacing so many people- don't understand how they can get away with it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow it turned out great Sonja. :sm24: I bet all the other kids want one now... :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I trust you will be sending the list by PM or email. There may be some who don't want their given name published for any one to read.


Already answered this concern several times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good grief- now I'm here on Internet Explorer, I'm getting all the adverts- I was just offered some Asians Girls, what do they think I am?????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good grief- now I'm here on Internet Explorer, I'm getting all the adverts- I was just offered some Asians Girls, what do they think I am?????


Think you might need ad blocker again Julie , I just use a free one and it works perfect


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It could be sent in a PM and be secure though wouldn't it? Also, to take some of this daunting task off of Julie (if she wants some assistance) she could PM it to a few of us them post who has it and other could them send PM requests to one of those individuals to have it emailed to them. Just a thought; trying to be helpful NOT take this on. I would be willing to one who forwarded it on to others IF Julie were to want to do it that way. Love you Julie and thank you for doing all this collecting & sorting!


I just copied and pasted my Buddy List- so far it's been a matter more of deleting, with a few add ins. None done today, though I've been out a fair bit, and will be again tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you might need ad blocker again Julie , I just use a free one and it works perfect


I do have an ad blocker usually I think it's because I've come in on the alternate route.

I have been inundated- Girls from Czech Republic was one- I am NOT a Lesbian!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do have an ad blocker usually I think it's because I've come in on the alternate route.
> 
> I have been inundated- Girls from Czech Republic was one- I am NOT a Lesbian!


That is why i thought you might need another adblocker again because you came in on a different route


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am sorry but i truly don't understand. What i asked Julie was if she would do, or perhaps had, a list of our avatar and given names. She seems so knowledgeable about this and i am so bad at it. But if it is a problem i apologize. I was thinking it would be lovely for those of us with aging memories or for newcomers who can get confused about monikers. I certainly did not mean to cause harm. Certainly this would not include anyone's email, address, phone number.


I was assuming that the list would just be those of us who go by both names here on the TP and therefore is readily accessible to others (especially those who seem to have the ability to somehow pull together information about others apparently out of a hat). And given names only- no surnames under any circumstances. Some like Julie, Sonya and Sam are rarely called by their avatar name, some include the given name anyway, others both are used and a few only the avatar- and these who rarely if ever are called by their given name wouldn't be on the list. 
Birthdays are already there with our details if you go into anyone's profile.
As to any other information that should not be shared with anyone else without the OK of the parties involved.

However clearly if people don't want it clearly listed then it must not be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, I have to do that in summer here also, I just bury them in the veggie drawer, I usually forget they are there. :sm04:


Now as I so rarely go into the vegetable drawer that might be a good option :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She really did, I use her heel section quite a bit.


Now that is a huge compliment with all the socks you do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im going to put a heart on the heel of my valentine socks , or at least im going to try , in my head it seems simple enough to do ????


That won't be hard. I could probably do it and I don't do my own thing too often.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be "so you"!
> 
> Four more showing requests just came in within 10 minutes. My nerves!? But, it's a good nervousness if there is such a thing. The opposite with no viewings would be much much worse.


Gee that is really hopeful. Now just hoping something comes from all of those.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes it is a lot in our money, also parts need to be sent from overseas which adds to cost. It cost $27,000 NZ when we bought it a year ago almost.
> A brand new one would be over $100,000 which we can't justify.


I just did the maths here, $7000 NZ = £3752. Yes still a lot of money but not as bad as it first sounded!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Latest re my car, now upto $7000, ooow! won't be finished until Tuesday as more problems discovered.


Ouch that is crazily expensive just to fix it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> With that many "lookers". Hopefully there will be a buyer in the bunch


I am feeling very hopeful. The current offer on the table was increased by the buyer when she saw the letters from the roofing and foundation experts. She was impressed that the work we had done on a beam in the crawl space has a lifetime guarantee and noted that the work done in the attic (first inspection required) and electrical updated (second inspection-not required) have been done and certified by insulation, attic air flow, and electrical contractors. They came last night for over an hour to look over the house again and we're able to see the was work done thereby validating the documents, they'll meet our price. Having additional viewers and potential bids just adds to the comfort and confidence.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been getting Bad Gateway messages when I try to go in on Chrome, so I've had to go back to Internet Explorer, on page 107- been a busy day- starting with a Doctor's Appointment- (routine). Temperature in my bedroom is greater than 29*C so it is around 84F- I am trying not to use the fans, especially in the bedroom, because my toes get so cold. It is uncomfortable though.


It would seem counter productive to put on socks when it's otherwise so hot. Anything over 78 in the house can be very uncomfortable.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> The parts are expensive to ship here from overseas. The main reason it went in for service was it needed a new battery, then on inspection the auto repair shop discovered a lot of other stuff needing fixing. Oil leaks, gearbox, filters. And on it went ouch!


It's turning in to a very expensive battery!! I hope it's gold plated! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never been a fan of swimming in the ocean. Our local lakes are just fine for me. Swimming in your neck of the woods is definitely not for me. There has been much talk about the declining bee population so I understand trying to increase them.


I understand too and have no issues with increasing the bee numbers- I was just laughing that they want to cull sharks becuase they kill people but they kill less people than bees who people want to increase the number of.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do have an ad blocker usually I think it's because I've come in on the alternate route.
> 
> I have been inundated- Girls from Czech Republic was one- I am NOT a Lesbian!


Maybe it's from the "lurker" which some robot has been programmed to respond to??!

I get lots of these sorts of adds, sometimes after someone else's post has mentioned "girls" not necessarily something I have posted. Who knows?

As for the avatar/name lists, how about sending by PM to others so they can add (or not) their own details and pass on to another person? Would take some time tho' and not everyone might want to be bothered. Sounds like you've done much of it already anyway....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fingers firmly crossed for you. xx


RookieRetiree said:


> I am feeling very hopeful. The current offer on the table was increased by the buyer when she saw the letters from the roofing and foundation experts. She was impressed that the work we had done on a beam in the crawl space has a lifetime guarantee and noted that the work done in the attic (first inspection required) and electrical updated (second inspection-not required) have been done and certified by insulation, attic air flow, and electrical contractors. They came last night for over an hour to look over the house again and we're able to see the was work done thereby validating the documents, they'll meet our price. Having additional viewers and potential bids just adds to the comfort and confidence.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Fingers firmly crossed for you. xx


I'm feeling the support from this great group and feeling very grateful. Thanks everyone. Your collective good vibes are working.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Not at TDBank (Toronto Dominion)


Can you not set up Standing Orders or Direct Debits for regular payments? This way everything happens automatically whenever payment is due.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Already answered this concern several times.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I both have to have some dental work done. I just have 2 tiny cavaties from 40-50 years ago need replacing but DH has an abscess and needs a possible root canal. For some reason (will go in again tomorrow and ask) our dentist no longer does root canals on senior citizens and is sending him to an endodontist. Of course the one he wrote the referral to isn't in our dental plan's network so I'm taking him the names of the 3 that are closest to us and have him re-do the referral. Dagnabit, insurance only will cover 50% so I'll need to also talk to them about payment options. Our dentist said that he would encourage DH to go ahead and get it done now though before it starts causing pain.
> 
> While hygenist was cleaning my teeth we were talking about cooking and I mentioned the pavlova. She got so excite because she is reading some series that is set in Australia and they kept mentioning how wonderful some character's pavlova was. Anyway, I decided to treat the staff there and tonight I started making another pavlova. Instead of making just one large one I split the meringue and have two medium size ones so I'll have one for here and one to take by the dentist office. I'm also thinking of taking the one for here to my knitting group tomorrow. Haven't decided yet. Tomorrow at our meeting some of the ladies have asked me to show them how to make the Scandinavian Stars I made at Christmas so I've put together a handout and am getting the needed fabric strips ready so anyone that wants to learn will be able to make one and have directions to take home.
> 
> ...


Oh dear you sure don't need that extra expense now with Brantley's surgery and being off work. 
Glad Gracie is doing as well as could be expected.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am feeling very hopeful. The current offer on the table was increased by the buyer when she saw the letters from the roofing and foundation experts. She was impressed that the work we had done on a beam in the crawl space has a lifetime guarantee and noted that the work done in the attic (first inspection required) and electrical updated (second inspection-not required) have been done and certified by insulation, attic air flow, and electrical contractors. They came last night for over an hour to look over the house again and we're able to see the was work done thereby validating the documents, they'll meet our price. Having additional viewers and potential bids just adds to the comfort and confidence.


That's sounding really hopeful now. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just looked up post dating checks here. Yes it is legal to do so- but a waste as once it is written it is legal tender whatever the date on it.
But banks are not obligated to cash a check more than 6 months old. Though it seems like they can do so up to 15 months (think it used to be 12 months but at the beginning of the year they got so many with the wrong year on it that this was extended to cover this)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But since I don't think I will be flying again- unlikely, whatever time of year!


Well Yes I had figured it was all theoretical!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I just did the maths here, $7000 NZ = £3752. Yes still a lot of money but not as bad as it first sounded!


About $7000 here as well- and sounds terrible! But then we don't have expensive cars so servicing and repairs aren't as expensive. But could get a good second hand car for that price I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It would seem counter productive to put on socks when it's otherwise so hot. Anything over 78 in the house can be very uncomfortable.


I had exactly the same thought!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am feeling very hopeful. The current offer on the table was increased by the buyer when she saw the letters from the roofing and foundation experts. She was impressed that the work we had done on a beam in the crawl space has a lifetime guarantee and noted that the work done in the attic (first inspection required) and electrical updated (second inspection-not required) have been done and certified by insulation, attic air flow, and electrical contractors. They came last night for over an hour to look over the house again and we're able to see the was work done thereby validating the documents, they'll meet our price. Having additional viewers and potential bids just adds to the comfort and confidence.


Well that is sounding very hopeful- and sounds like your idea has been helpful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Maybe it's from the "lurker" which some robot has been programmed to respond to??!
> 
> I get lots of these sorts of adds, sometimes after someone else's post has mentioned "girls" not necessarily something I have posted. Who knows?
> 
> As for the avatar/name lists, how about sending by PM to others so they can add (or not) their own details and pass on to another person? Would take some time tho' and not everyone might want to be bothered. Sounds like you've done much of it already anyway....


We could all just let Julie know if we are happy to have our name on the list.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all. Still reading to try and catch up. But just thought I'd ask for prayers and thoughts for my Son and dil who adopted the baby girl. The adoption has fallen through. I can't go into detail, but basically the birth mom was using baby as collateral/ bargaining chip to gain more money..lots more money out the kids. They acted on the advice of their lawyers and went home. Obviously they and we are all devastated. Not just for the kids but also for baby, who obviously has no more worth than to be a bargaining chip to the birth mom.


Oh no how sad for all involved. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I have made it to page 102. And tomorrow starts a new week again already! Goodnight everyone. :sm11:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do have an ad blocker usually I think it's because I've come in on the alternate route.
> 
> I have been inundated- Girls from Czech Republic was one- I am NOT a Lesbian!


This will bring it all to your attention. . .How men (pimps) use women for hire to live off. Please pray that these women are released from this jerk and activity. Women do not desire this activity but are forced into it. They don't care who they send it to as they hope to get one hit out of many nefarious people.
Delete immediately. This has been the topic of the news here all week. "Rescue these Women and Girls"


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am feeling very hopeful. The current offer on the table was increased by the buyer when she saw the letters from the roofing and foundation experts. She was impressed that the work we had done on a beam in the crawl space has a lifetime guarantee and noted that the work done in the attic (first inspection required) and electrical updated (second inspection-not required) have been done and certified by insulation, attic air flow, and electrical contractors. They came last night for over an hour to look over the house again and we're able to see the was work done thereby validating the documents, they'll meet our price. Having additional viewers and potential bids just adds to the comfort and confidence.


I am so happy for you!
:sm02:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Q


RookieRetiree said:


> I am feeling very hopeful. The current offer on the table was increased by the buyer when she saw the letters from the roofing and foundation experts. She was impressed that the work we had done on a beam in the crawl space has a lifetime guarantee and noted that the work done in the attic (first inspection required) and electrical updated (second inspection-not required) have been done and certified by insulation, attic air flow, and electrical contractors. They came last night for over an hour to look over the house again and we're able to see the was work done thereby validating the documents, they'll meet our price. Having additional viewers and potential bids just adds to the comfort and confidence.


Sounds really promising. ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am feeling very hopeful. The current offer on the table was increased by the buyer when she saw the letters from the roofing and foundation experts. She was impressed that the work we had done on a beam in the crawl space has a lifetime guarantee and noted that the work done in the attic (first inspection required) and electrical updated (second inspection-not required) have been done and certified by insulation, attic air flow, and electrical contractors. They came last night for over an hour to look over the house again and we're able to see the was work done thereby validating the documents, they'll meet our price. Having additional viewers and potential bids just adds to the comfort and confidence.[/
> 
> Double post.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm feeling the support from this great group and feeling very grateful. Thanks everyone. Your collective good vibes are working.


Your avatar keeps changing.....????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Your avatar keeps changing.....????


I know...trying to find something in my photos file that says "happy retirement", but the photos are so small, I can't make out the captions. May go with something that has no words.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jinx said:


> I agree with you. I learn a lot more than knitting on this forum. I just researched post dating checking. What I found on Google is that checks can be cashed before the date written on them. Also a check can be cashed even if it does not have a date.
> I often think rules that seem ridiculous to us are in place because others are not honest.


From when I worked in a bank here, it was illegal to do either of those things.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of them are sheer vitriol, very suspect mental health.


After the vicious ones starting showing up I stopped going to main. Once in a great while I'll look at pictures. I just don't understand why people would come to a knitting site to be vicious and mean spirited. One would think there are plenty of other places they could go to. And thanks for being careful Julie. Hope the heat in your bedroom cools down so you can sleep.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> About $7000 here as well- and sounds terrible! But then we don't have expensive cars so servicing and repairs aren't as expensive. But could get a good second hand car for that price I think.


Yes, you could get a secondhand car here for that. How good remains debateable, would depend on the make and mileage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I both have to have some dental work done. I just have 2 tiny cavaties from 40-50 years ago need replacing but DH has an abscess and needs a possible root canal. For some reason (will go in again tomorrow and ask) our dentist no longer does root canals on senior citizens and is sending him to an endodontist. Of course the one he wrote the referral to isn't in our dental plan's network so I'm taking him the names of the 3 that are closest to us and have him re-do the referral. Dagnabit, insurance only will cover 50% so I'll need to also talk to them about payment options. Our dentist said that he would encourage DH to go ahead and get it done now though before it starts causing pain.
> 
> While hygenist was cleaning my teeth we were talking about cooking and I mentioned the pavlova. She got so excite because she is reading some series that is set in Australia and they kept mentioning how wonderful some character's pavlova was. Anyway, I decided to treat the staff there and tonight I started making another pavlova. Instead of making just one large one I split the meringue and have two medium size ones so I'll have one for here and one to take by the dentist office. I'm also thinking of taking the one for here to my knitting group tomorrow. Haven't decided yet. Tomorrow at our meeting some of the ladies have asked me to show them how to make the Scandinavian Stars I made at Christmas so I've put together a handout and am getting the needed fabric strips ready so anyone that wants to learn will be able to make one and have directions to take home.
> 
> ...


Too bad about the root canal. My dentist always did mine. I'm sure the endodontist will charge more than the dentist :sm14: Aren't you the good one to make the pavlova for them. 
What did you stuff the tenderloin with? I've never done that and it sounds good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, we also got two more viewings after the last comment. We have 6 from today through Sunday so we'll drag out the negotiations and the realtor will let the rest of them know that someone has an offer already on the table.


That's wonderful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I stuffed the pork pockets with a stuffing made from Pepperidge Farm Herb (dried) stuffing, dried cranberries, two eggs, and chicken broth all mixed up together. Quick and easy and tasty; I added some chopped apples to the leftover mixture and baked it in an aluminum pan to got with the roast last night.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, poor Brantley, that abscess could cause lots of trouble I hope he can get it fixed up soon. I think most dental plans only pay 1/2 for things like that, unfortunately.
> I'm curious, what did you stuff the pork pockets with? I like having meals I can grab in a hurry.
> So nice of you to share pavlova with your friends. I have to make that one of these days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems like a big expense for so few miles.


Yes, it does.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yuk! Mom used to make head cheese too, my DH eats that but no thanks????


Mine too. My DH loved head cheese - me, not so much. I did make it once and that was enough.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> I just did the maths here, $7000 NZ = £3752. Yes still a lot of money but not as bad as it first sounded!


My DH always says maintenance is important and far cheaper than a new car. We spend a fair amount - at least it seems to me! - on maintaining the car. The bright side is we never seem to have issues and no car payments is a wonderful thing! It's a 2003 and going strong!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd actually thought I would just put it up as post- I don't think there will be anything on it- that one cannot find on KP anyway- but if anyone is concerned- certainly email or PM.


I'm sure that posting the avatar name and Christian name will be fine since most already show up.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am feeling very hopeful. The current offer on the table was increased by the buyer when she saw the letters from the roofing and foundation experts. She was impressed that the work we had done on a beam in the crawl space has a lifetime guarantee and noted that the work done in the attic (first inspection required) and electrical updated (second inspection-not required) have been done and certified by insulation, attic air flow, and electrical contractors. They came last night for over an hour to look over the house again and we're able to see the was work done thereby validating the documents, they'll meet our price. Having additional viewers and potential bids just adds to the comfort and confidence.


This is wonderful! All that maintenance and documentation paid off!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your new avatar Rookie! Just noticed it.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm feeling the support from this great group and feeling very grateful. Thanks everyone. Your collective good vibes are working.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I understand too and have no issues with increasing the bee numbers- I was just laughing that they want to cull sharks becuase they kill people but they kill less people than bees who people want to increase the number of.


 :sm09: It doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I stuffed the pork pockets with a stuffing made from Pepperidge Farm Herb (dried) stuffing, dried cranberries, two eggs, and chicken broth all mixed up together. Quick and easy and tasty; I added some chopped apples to the leftover mixture and baked it in an aluminum pan to got with the roast last night.


That sounds really good... my mil used to make something like this now that I think of it! I always loved it! So do you take pork chops? Or do you use bigger chunks of meat?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I asked them this morning why he (the reg. dentist) couldn't do it and was told that 1. due to the calcification in older patients and 2they don't have the equipment needed to do it with that much calcification. And yes, they were excited when they saw the pavlova.


budasha said:


> Too bad about the root canal. My dentist always did mine. I'm sure the endodontist will charge more than the dentist :sm14: Aren't you the good one to make the pavlova for them.
> What did you stuff the tenderloin with? I've never done that and it sounds good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> This will bring it all to your attention. . .How men (pimps) use women for hire to live off. Please pray that these women are released from this jerk and activity. Women do not desire this activity but are forced into it. They don't care who they send it to as they hope to get one hit out of many nefarious people.
> Delete immediately. This has been the topic of the news here all week. "Rescue these Women and Girls"


When we were in Costa Rica, there were lots of billboards advertising the plight of women forced into this activity. It is a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> After the vicious ones starting showing up I stopped going to main. Once in a great while I'll look at pictures. I just don't understand why people would come to a knitting site to be vicious and mean spirited. One would think there are plenty of other places they could go to. And thanks for being careful Julie. Hope the heat in your bedroom cools down so you can sleep.


What I find really peculiar are the ones who are really nasty in their remarks but claim its others that are nasty , especially when they say admin should get rid of all the ones who are being nasty :sm06: ,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Your avatar keeps changing.....????


Yes, but I'm presuming it's our avatar name that would be used (Julie?).

Edit: whoops, I misunderstood.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I normally use the butterfly cut thick pork chops but I had split a large pork tenderloin and cooked half in a small crockpot and with the remaining half made my own "butterfly chops" out of it. I baked them at 400 F for 35 minutes then let them cool, packaged them and popped them into the freezer. When packaging the I left the juices in the container too.


Maatje said:


> That sounds really good... my mil used to make something like this now that I think of it! I always loved it! So do you take pork chops? Or do you use bigger chunks of meat?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The non-profit Hannah (DD) now works for helps such women & children recover and re-adjust to society aftr being in such a situation.


budasha said:


> When we were in Costa Rica, there were lots of billboards advertising the plight of women forced into this activity. It is a sad state of affairs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I stuffed the pork pockets with a stuffing made from Pepperidge Farm Herb (dried) stuffing, dried cranberries, two eggs, and chicken broth all mixed up together. Quick and easy and tasty; I added some chopped apples to the leftover mixture and baked it in an aluminum pan to got with the roast last night.


Mmm, sounds good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gotta get busy getting stuff ready for knitting group this afternoon. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up again and will be off to exercise shortly.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I had a lovely day yesterday. I did come home with a new flour sifter, from the kitchen store. Mine old one is dented and the mechanism didn't work anymore so it was kind of just a funny-shaped seive more than anything else. Today I go back to the chiropractor. It will be interesting to see what he has to say. My head is hurting a bit this morning but I expect that if I hadn't been adjusted properly for a few months, it may take a bit to get me back "right." Time to get ready to go. TTYL :sm01:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right, good point Rookie- my first thought had just been to post it here, but with this in mind- would those who want a copy let me know, and whether email or by Pm.


I think I know most of them, but there's always Craft to contend with, so I'd like a copy too please Julie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????????


Lurker 2 said:


> I do have an ad blocker usually I think it's because I've come in on the alternate route.
> 
> I have been inundated- Girls from Czech Republic was one- I am NOT a Lesbian!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That sounds promising ????????


RookieRetiree said:


> I am feeling very hopeful. The current offer on the table was increased by the buyer when she saw the letters from the roofing and foundation experts. She was impressed that the work we had done on a beam in the crawl space has a lifetime guarantee and noted that the work done in the attic (first inspection required) and electrical updated (second inspection-not required) have been done and certified by insulation, attic air flow, and electrical contractors. They came last night for over an hour to look over the house again and we're able to see the was work done thereby validating the documents, they'll meet our price. Having additional viewers and potential bids just adds to the comfort and confidence.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am feeling very hopeful. The current offer on the table was increased by the buyer when she saw the letters from the roofing and foundation experts. She was impressed that the work we had done on a beam in the crawl space has a lifetime guarantee and noted that the work done in the attic (first inspection required) and electrical updated (second inspection-not required) have been done and certified by insulation, attic air flow, and electrical contractors. They came last night for over an hour to look over the house again and we're able to see the was work done thereby validating the documents, they'll meet our price. Having additional viewers and potential bids just adds to the comfort and confidence.


That does sound very hopeful! Fingers crossed. Love your new avatar BTW!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Exactly, seems totally crazy. A few try to spoil the site for many. Ãs Julie said, maybe some mental issues.
Since this hateful carryon has started I'm much more careful what I say & I don't comment on some topics



Maatje said:


> After the vicious ones starting showing up I stopped going to main. Once in a great while I'll look at pictures. I just don't understand why people would come to a knitting site to be vicious and mean spirited. One would think there are plenty of other places they could go to. And thanks for being careful Julie. Hope the heat in your bedroom cools down so you can sleep.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> My DH always says maintenance is important and far cheaper than a new car. We spend a fair amount - at least it seems to me! - on maintaining the car. The bright side is we never seem to have issues and no car payments is a wonderful thing! It's a 2003 and going strong!


I agree with your DH. I have a wonderful garage/repair man just down the road from me. He's done all the servicing and repairs on my present car and the one before. I have total trust in him and know he won't rip me off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My old dentist didn't do root canals but referred to another dentist.
I was sent to a dental specialist for an impacted wisdom tooth & it cost a fortune.


budasha said:


> Too bad about the root canal. My dentist always did mine. I'm sure the endodontist will charge more than the dentist :sm14: Aren't you the good one to make the pavlova for them.
> What did you stuff the tenderloin with? I've never done that and it sounds good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to try that


Gweniepooh said:


> I stuffed the pork pockets with a stuffing made from Pepperidge Farm Herb (dried) stuffing, dried cranberries, two eggs, and chicken broth all mixed up together. Quick and easy and tasty; I added some chopped apples to the leftover mixture and baked it in an aluminum pan to got with the roast last night.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Might be mental issues. I also think some have dementia problems. Part of dementia can be rudeness. Although many go way beyond rudeness.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, seems totally crazy. A few try to spoil the site for many. Ãs Julie said, maybe some mental issues.
> Since this hateful carryon has started I'm much more careful what I say & I don't comment on some topics


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My old dentist didn't do root canals but referred to another dentist.
> I was sent to a dental specialist for an impacted wisdom tooth & it cost a fortune.


I think dentists are becoming like doctors and becoming more and more specialised in what they do. Instead of having a general dentist who could take care of most problems, these days you have to go and see different dentists for different problems.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wow 127 pages!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

GD is home from school, she came & crawled into my bed about 4:30 am, she says her throat still hurts but isn’t running a fever so should be ok. I will see how she is by lunch time & maybe take her to school then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> That does sound very hopeful! Fingers crossed. Love your new avatar BTW!


It's beginning to feel like celebration time, so time for a cake. Isn't that one super?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good grief- now I'm here on Internet Explorer, I'm getting all the adverts- I was just offered some Asians Girls, what do they think I am?????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Kinky Julie, kinky!!! :sm23: :sm23: 
I needed that! LOL!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been getting Bad Gateway messages when I try to go in on Chrome, so I've had to go back to Internet Explorer, on page 107- been a busy day- starting with a Doctor's Appointment- (routine). Temperature in my bedroom is greater than 29*C so it is around 84F- I am trying not to use the fans, especially in the bedroom, because my toes get so cold. It is uncomfortable though.


That's too warm to try to sleep in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,the GKs have ended up staying again tonight . I'm not sure if GD will go to school tomorrow as she came home from school with a very sore throat, I'll see how she feels in the morning.
> We are supposed to go to the mineral springs on Saturday & stay over. DHs cousin is turning 60 & we are going to celebrate her birthday. I've never been before but we are told it's very nice.
> I still had a slight headache this morning but it's finally gone, thank goodness.


I hope she's feeling much better this morning
Hope you have a wonderful time at the mineral springs, are they a hot springs?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, poor Brantley, that abscess could cause lots of trouble I hope he can get it fixed up soon. I think most dental plans only pay 1/2 for things like that, unfortunately.
> I'm curious, what did you stuff the pork pockets with? I like having meals I can grab in a hurry.
> So nice of you to share pavlova with your friends. I have to make that one of these days.


I just mix up a box of stove top stuffing to stuff mine with


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd actually thought I would just put it up as post- I don't think there will be anything on it- that one cannot find on KP anyway- but if anyone is concerned- certainly email or PM.


I think I would prefer pm or email


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been getting Bad Gateway messages when I try to go in on Chrome, so I've had to go back to Internet Explorer, on page 107- been a busy day- starting with a Doctor's Appointment- (routine). Temperature in my bedroom is greater than 29*C so it is around 84F- I am trying not to use the fans, especially in the bedroom, because my toes get so cold. It is uncomfortable though.


I use Mozilla Firefox and am happy with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good grief- now I'm here on Internet Explorer, I'm getting all the adverts- I was just offered some Asians Girls, what do they think I am?????


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am feeling very hopeful. The current offer on the table was increased by the buyer when she saw the letters from the roofing and foundation experts. She was impressed that the work we had done on a beam in the crawl space has a lifetime guarantee and noted that the work done in the attic (first inspection required) and electrical updated (second inspection-not required) have been done and certified by insulation, attic air flow, and electrical contractors. They came last night for over an hour to look over the house again and we're able to see the was work done thereby validating the documents, they'll meet our price. Having additional viewers and potential bids just adds to the comfort and confidence.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm24:


Just heard from our agent that the people viewing yesterday afternoon also are planning an offer.

Just watching the press conference regarding the young lady who has shown up after being missing since November when her parents were murdered and she was taken. What a happy joyous day!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Just a heads up my notifications were turned off again this morning. So if you haven’t gotten updates better check your profile.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from our agent that the people viewing yesterday afternoon also are planning an offer.
> 
> Just watching the press conference regarding the young lady who has shown up after being missing since November when her parents were murdered and she was taken. What a happy joyous day!


I saw that on my news feed last night! Poor kid...what a traumatic number of months! But yes, happy news indeed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from our agent that the people viewing yesterday afternoon also are planning an offer.
> 
> Just watching the press conference regarding the young lady who has shown up after being missing since November when her parents were murdered and she was taken. What a happy joyous day!


And yay re another offer! Hopefully a bit of a bidding war will begin so you can get the best price possible!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We kept hoping and praying she would be found and not physically injured. After three months hope was beginning to wane. Bonus is the person has been arrested that appears to have kidnapped her.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from our agent that the people viewing yesterday afternoon also are planning an offer.
> 
> Just watching the press conference regarding the young lady who has shown up after being missing since November when her parents were murdered and she was taken. What a happy joyous day!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's beginning to feel like celebration time, so time for a cake. Isn't that one super?


Lovely cake but don't start celebrating too soon, don't push your luck!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely cake but don't start celebrating too soon, don't push your luck!


Ok, I'm trying to be blasé, but I'm not very good at it.

The offer after last night's second viewing just came in and it is in line with what we had accepted the first two times, so now just waiting for the other offer to come in. I'm trying not to hold my breath.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, i so hope this offer comes through and goes through to sale.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from our agent that the people viewing yesterday afternoon also are planning an offer.
> 
> Just watching the press conference regarding the young lady who has shown up after being missing since November when her parents were murdered and she was taken. What a happy joyous day!


I am so glad she was found alive. So strange! She was found near a very small and remote town, Gordon, WI. Jack and I stopped there a couple times when we were vacationing in northern WI, because there is a rather nice LYS there.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Just a heads up my notifications were turned off again this morning. So if you haven't gotten updates better check your profile.


Mine too, Maatje.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Re head cheese: granted it doesn’t sound tempting, but my grandmother made it, and I liked it. However, she never used meat from the head. She would buy pork and veal roasts and cook them with various seasonings and gelatin. We would eat it chilled, sliced with a bit of vinegar. That grandmother was born in the USA but had German heritage. Some Norwegian friends made Rolle Polse (sp?) It was a rolled thinly sliced beef with some sort of filling; then it was pressed and chilled. Thinly sliced, it made lovely, open-faced sandwiches.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ok, I'm trying to be blasé, but I'm not very good at it.
> 
> The offer after last night's second viewing just came in and it is in line with what we had accepted the first two times, so now just waiting for the other offer to come in. I'm trying not to hold my breath.


Hold your breath, it'll stop you eating cake!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is why i thought you might need another adblocker again because you came in on a different route


Too hot and frazzled just now- to follow anything up- the heat in my bedroom through most of the night was around 29*C, (84F) - not conducive to real rest- it was cooler outside- but you can't spend all the night hours standing outside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It would seem counter productive to put on socks when it's otherwise so hot. Anything over 78 in the house can be very uncomfortable.


Plus (post op.) I still have dreadful difficulty getting my socks on- high on the priority bucket list is one of those gadgets that you put the sock over, and then your foot in.

Like the changed avatar! Would you be able to show it to us, larger and with an explanation?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Maybe it's from the "lurker" which some robot has been programmed to respond to??!
> 
> I get lots of these sorts of adds, sometimes after someone else's post has mentioned "girls" not necessarily something I have posted. Who knows?
> 
> As for the avatar/name lists, how about sending by PM to others so they can add (or not) their own details and pass on to another person? Would take some time tho' and not everyone might want to be bothered. Sounds like you've done much of it already anyway....


!!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Who knows, Lin?!

So glad it is not just me!
I think I am about up to the 'D's (for Darowil!)
Busy few days though- also temperatures are soaring- everyone I have spoken with is finding the heat very intense- one common theory- it is the remnant of the Australian Heatwave, and mine: maybe the Ozone Hole has expanded?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Can you not set up Standing Orders or Direct Debits for regular payments? This way everything happens automatically whenever payment is due.


I avoid this, personally, because of the risk of landing insufficient funds fees- in the odd circumstance that payments in are late.

I do keep my budget close to my Laptop, however- always careful to work that out ahead of time, don't make payments until the Superannuation is definitely in my account, Friends (Quakers) first- Lifeline next, then the rent, followed by the Electricity, Internet and Phone, Ballantynes (in Christchurch- company I support as part of my recover Christchurch campaign) The Vet payment for Ringo, and so on down the list.

Travel and food are calculated after all those have been paid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Two Stoats have been spotted on Great Barrier Island- could be a major disaster- none known to have got there before- many many birds could be threatened by this- in our predator free Past (excepting Man), our birds largely became ground or low level nesters.

Great Barrier is one of the few places where many are known still to exist. (birds that is)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Darn! I have lost my place- and no idea what page I had got up to!
At least as it is not my responsibility for the Summary this week, I can just carry on, but with an apology to anyone I may have failed to reply to.
You will all be well into the new week, before I can give much time to the computer today- busy, hot day ahead!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeannette, best of luck with house sale, it looks like it will definitely have a good result with so much interest in it. 

Re the expensive car repairs, I agree it is a high price but now I feel once it’s done I will have a very safe reliable car to drive.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> From when I worked in a bank here, it was illegal to do either of those things.


Once a check of any sort is tendered it is cash for the person on the check. It doesn't matter what the date says. The banks will cash them as legal tender. Do not post date checks. All checks not cashed within 6 months of date on check are no longer of any value. Case in point. . . My mother showed up one day when we were eating birthday cake, so I let her know about the cake before I served that it was leftover birthday cake. She responded that she didn't know that she missed my birthday, she was sure it was in a month. She then proceeded to write a check with next month's date on it with the last year's year on it. It was never able to be cashed ever. . . I said nothing as she was a little going looney. LOL
Do people do this? yes. Is it against the law? yes, Do they think it is OK? usually. Is it ever OK? No. . .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hold your breath, it'll stop you eating cake!! :sm23: :sm23:


Just got two more showing requests.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, seems totally crazy. A few try to spoil the site for many. Ãs Julie said, maybe some mental issues.
> Since this hateful carryon has started I'm much more careful what I say & I don't comment on some topics


I know that the hateful one was on here and she found us quite dull. Hopefully she will stay away.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, seems totally crazy. A few try to spoil the site for many. Ãs Julie said, maybe some mental issues.
> Since this hateful carryon has started I'm much more careful what I say & I don't comment on some topics


I enjoy the KPTP. I don't comment much as I don't know the situations very well, don't want to come across as judgemental because I really am not. I can hardly keep up with life, let alone all these conversations and trying to figure out who is whom and where in the world it is happening. I have replied some and always got the reply to the wrong person. So, I'm not neglecting anyone, when I mess up. I enjoy all of you and always a nice Cuppa. The only one I think I got right was SAM as he is a stand out.
LOL Going to take a rest after a morning of shopping around. . .got about half of errands done before I had to get back to relieve the caregiver. Then I'm going to try a pork roast w/ fruit in the instant pot. Watch for the verdict. . .lol
I bought 3 bags of children's clothes for $1 each. If they don't fit my grands, I'll give to one of the clothing drives. My grands have come with not many clothes (kids get dirty). DS said hold on to them as he is contemplating leaving W for second time. Nothing has changed even though she promises . . . she has no follow through. I is the center of everything, not the 3, 7, or 9 year old or the husband. I'm surprised it went to 3 kids. . .They were married 10 years. separated/divorced and 10 more years since with now 3 neglected (by Mom) babies.
potty and nap time. Beautiful very cold sunny day. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think they are hot springs, just mineral springs.
http://www.watrousmanitou.com/ManitouSpringsResort.php#Welcome


Poledra65 said:


> I hope she's feeling much better this morning
> Hope you have a wonderful time at the mineral springs, are they a hot springs?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, happy news she got away! What a relief for the family


RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from our agent that the people viewing yesterday afternoon also are planning an offer.
> 
> Just watching the press conference regarding the young lady who has shown up after being missing since November when her parents were murdered and she was taken. What a happy joyous day!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, you will have a real bidding war. Happy for you.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just got two more showing requests.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Is this the ktp or are we started on a new one?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Is this the ktp or are we started on a new one?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bubba Love, we have not started the new week as yet as far as I can tell.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bubba Love, we have not started the new week as yet as far as I can tell.



my turn for an oops-----lol


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh sorry didn’t realize I posted twice


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I’ve come here to some great friends to ask for prayers please if I could. My Christmas was turned upside down . Still have some cards to send out. I found out I have another lump on the breast I had removed at the top of the original surgery sight. This has sent me off as I’m so finished with surgeries.
My older brother and sister have placed my mom in a nursing home that is not close to where I am . I’ve talked and seen her many times during the week. This has caused me many tears. I’ve taken her to all her appointments and made sure she has everything she needs.
To add to my boiling pot young friends of my 1stdd’s little girl is in kidney failure. They have been here many times . Navia Is her name please could you sendup healing prayers for her. Thank you
I will be back when I catch up with my lost joy ... wherever it went


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

internet is slow and posting twice sorry


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got two more showing requests.


Wow!! This is really turning in to a bidding war!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've come here to some great friends to ask for prayers please if I could. My Christmas was turned upside down . Still have some cards to send out. I found out I have another lump on the breast I had removed at the top of the original surgery sight. This has sent me off as I'm so finished with surgeries.
> My older brother and sister have placed my mom in a nursing home that is not close to where I am . I've talked and seen her many times during the week. This has caused me many tears. I've taken her to all her appointments and made sure she has everything she needs.
> To add to my boiling pot young friends of my 1stdd's little girl is in kidney failure. They have been here many times . Navia Is her name please could you sendup healing prayers for her. Thank you
> I will be back when I catch up with my lost joy ... wherever it went


Prayers going up for you and everyone else.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I've come here to some great friends to ask for prayers please if I could. My Christmas was turned upside down . Still have some cards to send out. I found out I have another lump on the breast I had removed at the top of the original surgery sight. This has sent me off as I'm so finished with surgeries.
> My older brother and sister have placed my mom in a nursing home that is not close to where I am . I've talked and seen her many times during the week. This has caused me many tears. I've taken her to all her appointments and made sure she has everything she needs.
> To add to my boiling pot young friends of my 1stdd's little girl is in kidney failure. They have been here many times . Navia Is her name please could you sendup healing prayers for her. Thank you
> I will be back when I catch up with my lost joy ... wherever it went


Oh no I am so sorry for all your troubles. Will keep you in my prayers for sure..... hugs and blessings


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I've come here to some great friends to ask for prayers please if I could. My Christmas was turned upside down . Still have some cards to send out. I found out I have another lump on the breast I had removed at the top of the original surgery sight. This has sent me off as I'm so finished with surgeries.
> My older brother and sister have placed my mom in a nursing home that is not close to where I am . I've talked and seen her many times during the week. This has caused me many tears. I've taken her to all her appointments and made sure she has everything she needs.
> To add to my boiling pot young friends of my 1stdd's little girl is in kidney failure. They have been here many times . Navia Is her name please could you sendup healing prayers for her. Thank you
> I will be back when I catch up with my lost joy ... wherever it went


My prayers for you and your family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've come here to some great friends to ask for prayers please if I could. My Christmas was turned upside down . Still have some cards to send out. I found out I have another lump on the breast I had removed at the top of the original surgery sight. This has sent me off as I'm so finished with surgeries.
> My older brother and sister have placed my mom in a nursing home that is not close to where I am . I've talked and seen her many times during the week. This has caused me many tears. I've taken her to all her appointments and made sure she has everything she needs.
> To add to my boiling pot young friends of my 1stdd's little girl is in kidney failure. They have been here many times . Navia Is her name please could you sendup healing prayers for her. Thank you
> I will be back when I catch up with my lost joy ... wherever it went


You certainly haven't got your sorrows to seek right now. I hope things get better for you, your mum and little Navia. {{{hugs}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

For some reason I don't seem to be getting notification for KTP or the forum? Have reticked my profile boxes, but doesn't seem to be making any difference.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is getting exciting with the multiple offers!


RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from our agent that the people viewing yesterday afternoon also are planning an offer.
> 
> Just watching the press conference regarding the young lady who has shown up after being missing since November when her parents were murdered and she was taken. What a happy joyous day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've come here to some great friends to ask for prayers please if I could. My Christmas was turned upside down . Still have some cards to send out. I found out I have another lump on the breast I had removed at the top of the original surgery sight. This has sent me off as I'm so finished with surgeries.
> My older brother and sister have placed my mom in a nursing home that is not close to where I am . I've talked and seen her many times during the week. This has caused me many tears. I've taken her to all her appointments and made sure she has everything she needs.
> To add to my boiling pot young friends of my 1stdd's little girl is in kidney failure. They have been here many times . Navia Is her name please could you sendup healing prayers for her. Thank you
> I will be back when I catch up with my lost joy ... wherever it went


Praying for all of you


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I've come here to some great friends to ask for prayers please if I could. My Christmas was turned upside down . Still have some cards to send out. I found out I have another lump on the breast I had removed at the top of the original surgery sight. This has sent me off as I'm so finished with surgeries.
> My older brother and sister have placed my mom in a nursing home that is not close to where I am . I've talked and seen her many times during the week. This has caused me many tears. I've taken her to all her appointments and made sure she has everything she needs.
> To add to my boiling pot young friends of my 1stdd's little girl is in kidney failure. They have been here many times . Navia Is her name please could you sendup healing prayers for her. Thank you
> I will be back when I catch up with my lost joy ... wherever it went


So sorry to hear of all these troubles. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just talked with Sam; his computer is still down so at his request I PMed Kate to go ahead and start the new KTP.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam is having computer problems and asked me to start us off for 11th January. I've posted it (in New Topics) but I can't get a link posted here and my PM to Gwen won't go either! Could someone find it and post the link please?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam is having computer problems and asked me to start us off for 11th January. I've posted it (in New Topics) but I can't get a link posted here and my PM to Gwen won't go either! Could someone find it and post the link please?


https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583368-1.html


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583368-1.html


Thank you! It takes a team....!
PLEASE USE THE ABOVE LINK TO GET TO THIS WEEK'S KTP


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583368-1.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've come here to some great friends to ask for prayers please if I could. My Christmas was turned upside down . Still have some cards to send out. I found out I have another lump on the breast I had removed at the top of the original surgery sight. This has sent me off as I'm so finished with surgeries.
> My older brother and sister have placed my mom in a nursing home that is not close to where I am . I've talked and seen her many times during the week. This has caused me many tears. I've taken her to all her appointments and made sure she has everything she needs.
> To add to my boiling pot young friends of my 1stdd's little girl is in kidney failure. They have been here many times . Navia Is her name please could you sendup healing prayers for her. Thank you
> I will be back when I catch up with my lost joy ... wherever it went


I am so sorry for your troubles. Prayers heading your way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Just a heads up my notifications were turned off again this morning. So if you haven't gotten updates better check your profile.


Figured that as no emails over night. So went into my deleted and grabbed out an old TP and digest notification so I have one if I need to update my notifications later. Mustn't forget to do it though! And now if I was on the main forum saying this many would jump on me and say but you don't need them so why bother. I know I don't need them but I like them.

Did it- now to see if it stays done!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard from our agent that the people viewing yesterday afternoon also are planning an offer.
> 
> Just watching the press conference regarding the young lady who has shown up after being missing since November when her parents were murdered and she was taken. What a happy joyous day!


Fantastic a second offer will really help you get a good price. Sounds like you could end up with a better offer than last time-wouldn't that be great?
And wonderful that the young lady has been found- but what a traumatic time she has had so what type of impact will it have on her?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Stoats have been spotted on Great Barrier Island- could be a major disaster- none known to have got there before- many many birds could be threatened by this- in our predator free Past (excepting Man), our birds largely became ground or low level nesters.
> 
> Great Barrier is one of the few places where many are known still to exist. (birds that is)


That is not good at all. Hope they are the only 2 and can be caught. Surely no-one took them over there?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've come here to some great friends to ask for prayers please if I could. My Christmas was turned upside down . Still have some cards to send out. I found out I have another lump on the breast I had removed at the top of the original surgery sight. This has sent me off as I'm so finished with surgeries.
> My older brother and sister have placed my mom in a nursing home that is not close to where I am . I've talked and seen her many times during the week. This has caused me many tears. I've taken her to all her appointments and made sure she has everything she needs.
> To add to my boiling pot young friends of my 1stdd's little girl is in kidney failure. They have been here many times . Navia Is her name please could you sendup healing prayers for her. Thank you
> I will be back when I catch up with my lost joy ... wherever it went


Oh dear what a lot to deal with all at the same time. Praying that you get back the joy to help you deal with all you are facing. Feel free to come back even without your joy- it might help you just to be with friends. Even if you 'just' read without commenting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jackie, I’m so sorry to hear you have all this going on, you don’t need the stress if things going on with your mom when you are already sick . Hugs, take care


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I grew up on cornmeal mush in East Tennessee. It’s just another hot cereal. That was breakfast everyday along with toast. No sugar though, just butter, salt and pepper. Grits was our other hot cereal, also with just butter, salt and pepper. Grits are the S ame as mush but but a coarser ground corn. I still have grits attacks where I just have to have it and toast. Yummy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NYBev said:


> I grew up on cornmeal mush in East Tennessee. It's just another hot cereal. That was breakfast everyday along with toast. No sugar though, just butter, salt and pepper. Grits was our other hot cereal, also with just butter, salt and pepper. Grits are the S ame as mush but but a coarser ground corn. I still have grits attacks where I just have to have it and toast. Yummy!


We had oatmeal and cream of wheat (sometimes malt-o- meal). Mom would make scrapple and we'd fry that up in the wintertime for breakfast. We called it stoof and I didn't know the real name until much later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Once a check of any sort is tendered it is cash for the person on the check. It doesn't matter what the date says. The banks will cash them as legal tender. Do not post date checks. All checks not cashed within 6 months of date on check are no longer of any value. Case in point. . . My mother showed up one day when we were eating birthday cake, so I let her know about the cake before I served that it was leftover birthday cake. She responded that she didn't know that she missed my birthday, she was sure it was in a month. She then proceeded to write a check with next month's date on it with the last year's year on it. It was never able to be cashed ever. . . I said nothing as she was a little going looney. LOL
> Do people do this? yes. Is it against the law? yes, Do they think it is OK? usually. Is it ever OK? No. . .


I think your law in the US is not quite the same as the law in New Zealand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got two more showing requests.


That is fantastic, Rookie!- the more you get, the greater likelihood someone will come to the party!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well you could come here and get plenty of hot sandy beaches and lots and lots of sunshine. 39 (102) tomorrow then down to only 33 but then straight up and Tuesday and Wednesday are 41 and 42 (108) again.


Oh gosh, glad we not getting that... I think 26c Sunday and 35c Monday (the hottest) then 31c and high 20s the rest of the week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I've come here to some great friends to ask for prayers please if I could. My Christmas was turned upside down . Still have some cards to send out. I found out I have another lump on the breast I had removed at the top of the original surgery sight. This has sent me off as I'm so finished with surgeries.
> My older brother and sister have placed my mom in a nursing home that is not close to where I am . I've talked and seen her many times during the week. This has caused me many tears. I've taken her to all her appointments and made sure she has everything she needs.
> To add to my boiling pot young friends of my 1stdd's little girl is in kidney failure. They have been here many times . Navia Is her name please could you sendup healing prayers for her. Thank you
> I will be back when I catch up with my lost joy ... wherever it went


Oh my dear! so very very sorry to hear this- of course all positive thought I can muster, coming your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> internet is slow and posting twice sorry


The same thing is happening to me- it has been like this for a couple of days now.

Have just sent you a PM.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> For some reason I don't seem to be getting notification for KTP or the forum? Have reticked my profile boxes, but doesn't seem to be making any difference.


I have been ticking and ticking again- no notifications, and each time I check, the boxes are blank- very frustrating!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Sam; his computer is still down so at his request I PMed Kate to go ahead and start the new KTP.


I had been wondering if that might have happened- Good on you Gwen for checking!
Still in catch up mode- busy day!!!


----------

